# October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck



## RBHeadge PE

Welcome to the post October 2019 PE post-exam wait period. Did you think that studying for the exam and taking the exam was the hard part? Well you were wrong! Waiting for the exam results is the worst part of this whole process.

A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post (http://engineerboards.com/topic/21356-feel-good-about-how-you-did-on-the-exam/) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.

*Phase 0 (Emotional Hangover) *This happens immediately after the conclusion of the exam. You spend the next few days bouncing between phases 1-5, either individually or at the same time. You are Heisenberg's test result, simultaneously convinced that you passed and failed at the same time.

You'll find yourself seuddently with a lof of free time an no idea what to do with it. You'll also waiver moment to moment on whether you passed or failed. You'll be looking at which PE stamps to order one minute, and then looking for PE study classes the next. After a few days your brain will slow down and you'll settle into...

*Phase 1 (CALM)* This stage will last a few days. You may still be recovering from the mental marathon of the exam or the post-exam binge fest. The full weight of what has just happened hasn’t really set in and you are probably a bit relaxed thinking that the worst is over.

*Phase 2* *(SECOND-GUESSING) *_will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong._

*Phase 3* *(WORRY) *_will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok._

*Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing._

*Phase 5 (ANGER)* _Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score_ and release date_ posts._



By now your heart will skip a beat every time you get an email notification. And chances are you will snap at the tiniest provocation.


BTW, want a sanity check of why it takes so long to “just score a scantron”? look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/29578-ncees-news-update/?page=8&amp;tab=comments#comment-7463208

*Phase 6 (RESULTS) *_Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into._

Then there are obsessive futile “exercises” waiting examinees engage in. These can happen anytime during phases 2, 3, 4, and 5. The order of the exercise is arbitrary

*Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)* you’ll start speculating on the cut score, as if it’s universal for all exams. Maybe discussing a question in a nebulous way and convincing yourself that it will get tossed. You start spouting conspiracy theories that there is a quota for maximum and minimum number of passers (there isn’t), or that NCESS wants you to fail to get more of your money (nope).

The cut score will vary from exam session to exam session and from one engineering discipline to another. The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. Yes, PEs and other SMEs take practice exams with those problems to establish a baseline.  It’s futile to try to guess the “cut score”, and even if you could you don’t know your own score anyway, so it really doesn’t matter.

Want a little more elaboration? Look here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/30365-the-wait-is-killing-me/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7485676

http://engineerboards.com/topic/33494-april-2019-post-exam-wait-period-welcome-to-the-suck/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7553891

 


*Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out)* You’ll start trying to figure out ways to learn of your results before they come out. This will include searching your state’s PE license lookup or another state website, spam calling and emailing NCEES or the state board, etc.

First: Please be nice to your state board workers! You are taking this test to become a professional so act like a professional.

Second: NCESS won’t tell you anything beyond “8-10 weeks” until after they released the results. The state boards won’t give you a different answer because NCESS usually doesn’t share anything firm with them anyway. The boards will often get surprised with the results too. No state starts updating their license lookup prior to the initial release of results. So don’t bother searching there until at least one state has released first! Some states (Mass, NJ, and a couple others) have other websites like﻿ CTS or  cs: where you can divine a pass/fail, but it won’t happen until other states have already started releasing, and those states tend to release after everyone else too.

Oh, and don’t fall for the “try to register for the next exam” trick. It’s not a valid way to determine if you passed or failed. And BTW, getting mailers for PE study courses and/or PDH courses isn’t a sign that you failed or passed either. Nor is getting an invitation to join ASCE or NSPE. It simply means that you’re on someones’ mailing list.

Now that you know about these tricks, I have ZERO pity for you if you _still_ fall for them!


*Futile Exercise C* *(guessing the release date)* This is another favorite pass time. You’ll start looking through old map threads to try to guess the release date. Maybe you’ll look at state board meetings dates and try to cross reference with the past results to figure out when’s this years’ will come out. Multiple posters look at the (lack of) data and come to a “conclusion” that a given date is “it”. The OG’s tell you that the wait will last a little bit longer, but group-think sets in and the vets get mocked for “trolling”. Things get even worse when the “sure thing” date passes without a release.

No one can say with certainty when the results will be released this early after the exam. With that written, we have been following things for a while and we have an idea of when the release will generally happen. Fall results take longer than spring results because of the holidays and time available to schedule cut score meetings.

The vets may not know the exact date ahead of time, but we generally know the signs and can confidently give a “no earlier than” date. *This is not the same as a release date.* We’ll also know when things are imminent.

Still want to scratch the itch? @Duckdude actually took the time to make a spreadsheet of known release dates for all states for all exams sessions going back for over a decade. And he did it AFTER he got his results back. Great dedication and work on his part! You can browse it here if you are curious.

http://engineerboards.com/topic/30629-pe-release-history/

But be warned, scratching an itch usually makes it worse.

*Futile Exercise D (reading the tea leaves)* This is a variation on futile exercises B and C, but warrants its own category. You’ll start scrutinizing every NCEES tweet or facebook post, take screenshots and discuss minor tweaks to the dashboard layout, or get over excited when a state board has called an emergency meeting. You look for any clue or edge to see if you passed/failed or when the results may come out.

Sometimes these signs are legit, often they’re not. The OG’s have been tracking things for years and know how to separate the signal from the noise. 

*Futile Exercise E (harassing NCEES and state board employees) *The title says it all, it's an aggravated version of futile exercise B. Don't be a dick. Harassing NCEES so badly that they shut down the online chat function is not an accomplishment to be proud of. You aren't doing yourself any favors by acting unprofessional.

*Futile Exercise F5 (spam reloading the NCEES dashboard)) *During this phase you are continuously reloading the NCEES dashboard and/or refreshing your email.

You may be tempted to continuously reload the dashboard after about 4-5 weeks. It’s a mediocre way to burn off stress, and a great way to waste internet bandwidth and possibly break your F5 button; but it won’t get you your results before the initial release email goes out.

But after the initial release, we can confirm that sometimes the examinees dashboard will update with the results prior to the NCESS email going out. The time difference is anywhere from no-delay to a couple hours. So after the initial release you can go ahead and spam F5 to relieve the jitters.

Speaking of blowing off steam: In the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.

Finally you really should post in the



It’s a well-known fact that NCEES won’t release the results until the thread reaches 15k, so start spammin’!

The vets have all experienced this firsthand, sometimes more than once, and we know how much it sucks. And some of us will tease you about it too. It was done to us to help break the tension and we’re carrying on the tradition. There is nothing personal meant or implied in the teases, and we hope you’ll all stick around to aid, distract, and tease the next group.

Good luck, and we all look forward to meeting many new interesting engineers and hope you all stick around to see what a fun and entertaining group we can actually be.

So, how did the exam go last week?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Over the last few years we’ve noticed that it generally takes a little over a month for NCESS to work through their baseline scoring processes for the paper and pencil tests to release their scores. All of results are released on the same day for the spring and fall exams respectively, regardless of test discipline. *The thing that always “delays” the release of the results beyond that period though, is when a new exam is administered in a given test period.  The exam writers have to a have a meeting to discuss the exam results and adjudicate any problematic exam questions, and set standards for future iterations of that exam. There are a lot of PPE exams so there is almost always a new exam being given in a given period. By definition, these exam review meetings occur after the initial scoring has taken place. The exams produced by NCEES, tend to schedule those meetings about 25-30 days after the exam. The exams not produced by NCESS (the less practiced disciplines like Nuke, Fire Prot, Petro, etc) tend to be 30-40+ days after the exam.*
*

*There is only one new exam this session: Control Systems. It does not have a cut score meeting listed in the Oct 2019 Licensure Exchange in November. Which implies that the meeting will occur in December. *


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It sucks to suck! 

At this point, I think I pretty much jumped straight to Phase 1. It's actually kind of nice to not have the exam looming over my head. Part of this might have to do with how well I feel I did. In as objective a way as I can muster, I felt like I had plenty of solid, confident answers to get a passing score. I probably missed a couple of those, but probably also got a handful of the problems I was more questionable on, so I don't feel terribly concerned... At least not yet.

I'm low-key hoping that exam results get released on Friday, the 13th, because that would just be too fitting. However, if I was a betting man, I'd put my money on a day or two before that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm just going to bake my stress away. since I've been banned from making soup


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> so I don't feel terribly concerned... At least not yet.


Give it a few days 



Will.I.Am said:


> I'm low-key hoping that exam results get released on Friday, the 13th, because that would just be too fitting. However, if I was a betting man, I'd put my money on a day or two before that.


----------



## john813_PE

My buddy was confident going into the test. Told him that he'll walk out feeling like he failed. 

Called me a 6pm sounding like someone who had a "fun" time

Said the AM Civil was hard. Anyone else feel that way, or did he not study long enough? lol. 

(Obviously don't post any questions related to exam) 

I felt the AM in April was easy.


----------



## A-Aron F

Thanks for sharing the post! 

I wrote PE Civil Structural. Compared to the other exams, those writing this exam probably had the most reference material to bring in. I was a bit caught off guard that there was a rule there "could not be any hand writing in your reference material". I fortunately did not have any writing in my references but I did not see this a restriction on NCEES page or in my exam authorization released before the exam. Seems strange for an open book exam to restrict handwritten notes ...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A-Aron F said:


> I was a bit caught off guard that there was a rule there "could not be any hand writing in your reference material".
> 
> Seems strange for an open book exam to restrict handwritten notes ...


Some states have extra rules. *cough* maryland *cough*. Usually the "handwritten notes" exclusion applied only to pencil written notes. They wanted an easy means to see if someone wrote test questions into their books as a means of smuggling them out.

Most of those state specific rules went away a few years ago. I _kinda_ surprised to see it come back. Which state were you?



john813 said:


> Called me a 6pm sounding like someone who went to hell and back lol.


Situation Normal.


----------



## A-Aron F

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some states have extra rules. *cough* maryland *cough*. Usually the "handwritten notes" exclusion applied only to pencil written notes. They wanted an easy means to see if someone wrote test questions into their books as a means of smuggling them out.
> 
> Most of those state specific rules went away a few years ago. I _kinda_ surprised to see it come back. Which state were you?


Canadian writing in Maine. I get the part about writing in test questions; that makes sense. The interpretation I had was even writing in a formula or something would be "grounds for dismissal", which seems excessive. Perhaps the correct interpretation was you could not actively write in the reference material *during* the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A-Aron F said:


> Perhaps the correct interpretation was you could not actively write in the reference material *during* the exam.


That's how things were reworded recently. Something to the effect of 'the examinee shall make no marks except on the exam book and answer sheet'


----------



## A-Aron F

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's how things were reworded recently. Something to the effect of 'the examinee shall make no marks except on the exam book and answer sheet'


My poor soul probably could have used another sentence like "previous marks are ok though, dude"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A-Aron F said:


> My poor soul probably could have used another sentence like "previous marks are ok though, dude"


Found it:

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_May-2019.pdf on PDF page 30



> Writing on anything other than your exam booklet or answer sheet


So it implies that previous markings are okay. But the issue is that the proctors don't know what is previous and what is new; hence the ink vs pencil mark provision.


----------



## Lizzie

The morning felt ok but the afternoon felt like such a cluster that I suspect I'll be back in 6 months


----------



## lax_addict

OK gets the results on December 2nd with 75% confidence, bois!!1


----------



## Orchid PE

I surprisingly feel better now than I did before the exam. The Tuesday and Wednesday before the exam I felt very confident and was just ready to take the exam. Then Thursday rolled around and I was thinking, "do I even really _need_ a PE license?" 

Luckily I was able to take the test with a close friend of mine so the morning of, lunch, and evening after we kept each other distracted. We took the Power PE, so after the exam we spontaneously decided to go see The Current War which was fitting.

I still feel pretty confident in my answers, though. I finished my first pass of the morning and afternoon sessions in 1.5 hours, then second and third passes in about 45 minutes each. Then the last hour of just reading over questions making sure I didn't misread a question, or type something in my calculator wrong.

I also went through and marked A, B, or C for questions I feel confident about, felt I made an educated guess, or just plain guessed. Then used A*0.9 + B*0.5 + C*0.25 to calculate a preliminary score. I then spent time working on C's and B's to get them to B's and A's until my score was where I wanted it. I didn't want to go over my original A answers too much, because I didn't want to start second guessing my answers.


----------



## Sloth_1989

Hello all,

Took the October 2019 PE(WR and Environmental) in Houston. Morning was ok. Afternoon was brutal. Will fail. 

I had the Testmasters Course for Breadth and Depth. Should I stick with them or try SofPE/EET for April 2020 exam.

Thanks


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to play the odds and tell you that you passed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I also went through and marked A, B, or C for questions I feel confident about, felt I made an educated guess, or just plain guessed. Then used A*0.9 + B*0.5 + C*0.25 to calculate a preliminary score. I then spent time working on C's and B's to get them to B's and A's until my score was where I wanted it. I didn't want to go over my original A answers too much, because I didn't want to start second guessing my answers.


What was your target score?



Sloth_1989 said:


> Afternoon was brutal. Will fail.
> 
> I had the Testmasters Course for Breadth and Depth. Should I stick with them or try SofPE/EET for April 2020 exam.


too early for that kind of talk


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Let's see. 

Well, most of the time, I feel pretty good about my performance. I replay some of my greatest hits and mentally high five myself. But then...the dread sets in... I start calculating the number of correct answers and then I question if it's good enough. Then I spiral, get distracted by something shiny, and then I repeat the cycle until bed time. lol

So, that's where I am. I plan to start running again this week so that should burn off at least half of that energy and anxiety. I have wine and books for the other half.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What was your target score?


28.75 for each session, or 28.75 / 40 = 72%.


----------



## tmntjmc

Chattaneer said:


> I surprisingly feel better now than I did before the exam. The Tuesday and Wednesday before the exam I felt very confident and was just ready to take the exam. Then Thursday rolled around and I was thinking, "do I even really _need_ a PE license?"
> 
> Luckily I was able to take the test with a close friend of mine so the morning of, lunch, and evening after we kept each other distracted. We took the Power PE, so after the exam we spontaneously decided to go see The Current War which was fitting.
> 
> I still feel pretty confident in my answers, though. I finished my first pass of the morning and afternoon sessions in 1.5 hours, then second and third passes in about 45 minutes each. Then the last hour of just reading over questions making sure I didn't misread a question, or type something in my calculator wrong.
> 
> I also went through and marked A, B, or C for questions I feel confident about, felt I made an educated guess, or just plain guessed. Then used A*0.9 + B*0.5 + C*0.25 to calculate a preliminary score. I then spent time working on C's and B's to get them to B's and A's until my score was where I wanted it. I didn't want to go over my original A answers too much, because I didn't want to start second guessing my answers.


This was my 4th attempt at the PE Power. This afternoon session felt the worst out of all the other times I took it. There was a lot of problems I hadn't seen before.. In any event, as usual, I did whatever I could. I just pray that luck is on my side this time...  . anybody else feel this way for Power PE?


----------



## Orchid PE

tmntjmc said:


> This was my 4th attempt at the PE Power. This afternoon session felt the worst out of all the other times I took it. There was a lot of problems I hadn't seen before.. In any event, as usual, I did whatever I could. I just pray that luck is on my side this time...  . anybody else feel this way for Power PE?


What sort of electrical work do you do full-time?


----------



## tmntjmc

Chattaneer said:


> What sort of electrical work do you do full-time?


I'm a service planner/ designer for Anaheim Public Utility. It's odd we don't use any codes per say, we reference GO 95. Anyways, yeah I'm pretty bummed about this being my 4th attempt and feeling bad about it..


----------



## bdhlphcdh

tmntjmc said:


> This was my 4th attempt at the PE Power. This afternoon session felt the worst out of all the other times I took it. There was a lot of problems I hadn't seen before.. In any event, as usual, I did whatever I could. I just pray that luck is on my side this time...  . anybody else feel this way for Power PE?


First time taker, and as someone put it in another thread, I feel like I studied for the wrong exam.  I left feeling completely devastated and am fairly certain I failed.  I feel like no amount of studying could prepare you for way the questions were presented and how the answers were given.


----------



## tmntjmc

bdhlphcdh said:


> First time taker, and as someone put it in another thread, I feel like I studied for the wrong exam.  I left feeling completely devastated and am fairly certain I failed.  I feel like no amount of studying could prepare you for way the questions were presented and how the answers were given.


That's the worst part about this exam, that you can take all the "guaranteed pass courses" and what not but when it comes down to it, you could have every imaginable reference with you and study for 3 or 4 months and it still won't prepare you for what may be on the exam. I seriously felt that no amount of studying could have prepared me for this exam session. And that's the worst feeling because I feel like I can't do anything to get this thing over with.. It's a punch to the gut every time..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tmntjmc said:


> This was my 4th attempt at the PE Power. This afternoon session felt the worst out of all the other times I took it. There was a lot of problems I hadn't seen before.. In any event, as usual, I did whatever I could. I just pray that luck is on my side this time...  . anybody else feel this way for Power PE?


This was my 7th time taking Power PE. The April 2018 test was the worst one I've taken and 2 of my attempts were without studying (burn out and also trained for Boston Marathon).

The afternoon wasnt wicked awesome but I didnt think it was that awful.


----------



## tmntjmc

LyceeFruit said:


> This was my 7th time taking Power PE. The April 2018 test was the worst one I've taken and 2 of my attempts were without studying (burn out and also trained for Boston Marathon).
> 
> The afternoon wasnt wicked awesome but I didnt think it was that awful.


Wow, I give you props for not giving up. Though idk how many more "punches to the gut" I can take willingly. It's so hard knowing that there's really no way of studying for this exam, luck has to definitely be on your side.. we'll see =/


----------



## leggo PE

A-Aron F said:


> Thanks for sharing the post!
> 
> I wrote PE Civil Structural. Compared to the other exams, those writing this exam probably had the most reference material to bring in. I was a bit caught off guard that there was a rule there "could not be any hand writing in your reference material". I fortunately did not have any writing in my references but I did not see this a restriction on NCEES page or in my exam authorization released before the exam. Seems strange for an open book exam to restrict handwritten notes ...


I think that refers to not being able to write in your test materials _during_ the exam. Hand-written notes/practice problems/equations sheets/etc. are all fine so long as they're three holed punched, though some states have been particular about writing in pencil vs. pen in notes. If someone really wanted to be safe, they could photocopy all of their handwritten notes. An awful waste of paper, but it wouldn't be hand-written any more!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tmntjmc said:


> Wow, I give you props for not giving up. Though idk how many more "punches to the gut" I can take willingly. It's so hard knowing that there's really no way of studying for this exam, luck has to definitely be on your side.. we'll see =/


I basically cannot give up. Not if I want to stay with my company or in the consulting field. Im so epically over it.

But yeah its partially luck I think. It sucks


----------



## tmntjmc

LyceeFruit said:


> I basically cannot give up. Not if I want to stay with my company or in the consulting field. Im so epically over it.
> 
> But yeah its partially luck I think. It sucks


Hey, I know of a couple of people that keep taking it and when they passed they say "I don't know how I passed" which tells me it's a big part of luck that determines the outcome. Let's hope you and I and many others can keep shooting the darts until we hit the bulls eye! I only hope I can keep my willingness to sit in time after time because it's draining.. Part of my wishful thinking is maybe at some point, the committee gets tired of seeing my name on there and just passes me based on the number of attempts lol.


----------



## pse19622

Took mechanical thermal fluids, first attempt. The morning section was significantly different from what I expected. Even the afternoon seemed a little off. The NCEES practice exam was definitely more straightforward than the real thing. Was able to finish each section about a half hour early, and left feeling pretty good. I've definitely had a few questions pop back into memory, which has caused some doubt as I can't remember all the details or if I did the problem correctly. At the end of the day, I put in a tremendous amount of time and effort to prepare for this thing, got plenty of rest before the exam, kept diet and exercise up to par, etc. Praying to see the green "PASS" icon on my profile in a few weeks.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

So far it seems that the feedback from this exam is similar to the feedback from every exam prior to it: very difficult to really anticipate what exactly will appear on the exam, a lot of curveball questions, and ultimately what I typically call the shock factor. 

Just a reminder, no one ever leaves the exam room feeling confident, and the exam is graded based off some type of cut score, so please keep your head up and enjoy your free time off to relax and pick back up on your social life, family life, and career. 

Best of luck to everyone that took the exam, it is not an easy tasks and I know the vast majority of you put in a serious effort and time commitment.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pse19622 said:


> Was able to finish each section about a half hour early, and left feeling pretty good.
> 
> At the end of the day, I put in a tremendous amount of time and effort to prepare for this thing, got plenty of rest before the exam, kept diet and exercise up to par, etc. Praying to see the green "PASS" icon on my profile in a few weeks.


It sounds like you're in a good place.



pse19622 said:


> I've definitely had a few questions pop back into memory, which has caused some doubt as I can't remember all the details or if I did the problem correctly.


situation normal


----------



## Orchid PE

Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?

I fall under the latter category since I work in the electric utility industry. I'm interested to know who all needs the license and why.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?
> 
> I fall under the latter category since I work in the electric utility industry. I'm interested to know who all needs the license and why.


I took it last year. I've never had a job that required the PE. So it was just for the personal accomplishment / resume building.

I have a friend that took it with me last year. His job requires it. That definitely amps up the stress level.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Do you want the results?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?
> 
> I fall under the latter category since I work in the electric utility industry. I'm interested to know who all needs the license and why.


I work in consulting and if I want to hit senior level and advance, I'm required to have my PE.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have a friend that took it with me last year. His job requires it. That definitely amps up the stress level.


I could only imagine. It would suck knowing your job and/or a promotion were on the line.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I work in consulting and if I want to hit senior level and advance, I'm required to have my PE.


Awesome. So when you get the Pass notification sometime in December , is it an immediate promotion or will you have to wait until annual raises are given out?


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone plan on starting their own firm?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Awesome. So when you get the Pass notification sometime in December , is it an immediate promotion or will you have to wait until annual raises are given out?


Theres absolutely no incentive for the test. All it means is I can reach that level when the time comes. Its a bullshit system


----------



## pse19622

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?
> 
> I fall under the latter category since I work in the electric utility industry. I'm interested to know who all needs the license and why.


I don't need a license for my job, but I wanted something to build my resume. I'm a project manager and have found that a lot of companies in my area seem to like having licensed engineers on their project teams.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

john813 said:


> Said the AM Civil was hard. Anyone else feel that way, or did he not study long enough? lol.


I took the Civil Structural for the second time. First time was in April 2019. I scored a solid 31/40 in the April AM portion, had 30+ minutes left to check my answers, walked out feeling ok about it... probably not going to do as hot this go-round. It was certainly a completely different style of test. Honestly, there were a few I thought were borderline too "difficult" for a general breadth, but my opinion is irrelevant, so I won't complain.

Either way, I'm sure he studied adequately. The Civil AM questions were just tough this exam cycle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?


Most of the civil, structural, and environmental engineers need the license for their job. I suspect the overwhelming majority of test takers ultimately need it for work. 

Those taking it only for prestige are far fewer.



EB NCEES REP said:


> Do you want the results?


Nah, they've barely made a dent in the spam thread. You should make em wait at least three months this cycle.



Chattaneer said:


> I could only imagine. It would suck knowing your job and/or a promotion were on the line.


Normally it's only the vets groefong the test takers this early in the cycle


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?
> 
> I fall under the latter category since I work in the electric utility industry. I'm interested to know who all needs the license and why.


The mechanical PE license was required for my current job, and I sat for the civil because I can't promote without it. From all indicators, there is no intention to open up a senior-level mechanical position so, civil it is. We license by discipline here in California and the "senior" level positions (at least in my local government hierarchy) require either a Civil PE or an Architect license.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can EB start issuing professional SPAM licenses? I think that could be a good LinkedIn bait credential, no?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

People keep saying congratulations and I don’t get it. The proctors said congratulations and made us clap. People at work keep saying congratulations and it’s unnerving. I haven’t done anything yet! I just studied and took an exam because that’s what you’re supposed to do.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

(is this the anger phase?)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?
> 
> I fall under the latter category since I work in the electric utility industry. I'm interested to know who all needs the license and why.


It’s complicated. It’s not required for the job I have now. It is required for the job my boss wants me to have... which is his. He wants to retire and he wants me to take over.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> People keep saying congratulations and I don’t get it. ... People at work keep saying congratulations and it’s unnerving. I haven’t done anything yet! I just studied and took an exam because that’s what you’re supposed to do.


Only about 20% of people with an engineering degree will ever even sit for the PE exam. So in that regard it is a major career milestone. The real congrats will come in December after you learned you passed.



civilrobot said:


> The proctors said congratulations and made us clap.


That seems a bit much. I mean, I sorta get congratulating people on physically surviving the test; because lets face it, its a tough marathon to make it the full "eight" hours. Having everyone clap for themselves seems a bit much. Was it the third part proctors that did  that, or someone from the Md board? Roberta?



civilrobot said:


> (is this the anger phase?)


lol no. You're still on the emotional roller coaster. You'll *know* anger when it happens, prolly sometime around early December.


----------



## DaisyD

Yep MD here too...the clapping was obnoxious—I just wanted to cry after that mess!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

If I refuse to clap, would they void my exam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

john813 said:


> Said the AM Civil was hard. Anyone else feel that way, or did he not study long enough? lol.


I didn't feel like the AM section was exceptionally difficult. There were definitely a handful of difficult questions, but I feel like most of them could be thought through or found in references eventually.  Granted, I spent quite a bit of time preparing, so it could have actually been harder than I thought it was.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@RBHeadge PE ok that’s fair. I’m an overly ambitious box checker so for me, it didn’t make sense. The box isn’t checked yet.

@DaisyD I know, right?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> I didn't feel like the AM section was exceptionally difficult. There were definitely a handful of difficult questions, but I feel like most of them could be thought through or found in references eventually.  Granted, I spent quite a bit of time preparing, so it could have actually been harder than I thought it was.


Same. Unless I just made a bunch of math errors and I’m stuck in some sort of ignorant bliss. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> If I refuse to clap, would they void my exam?


My eyes rolled so hard. I just gave a slow clap and turned to my table mate and said “I mean... I’d rather clap after I pass” lol 

It felt very... “everybody gets a trophy”


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If I refuse to clap, would they void my exam?


Let's ask. @EB NCEES REP


----------



## Enginerd_21

2nd time taking the Civil (Geotech). AM felt slightly more difficult this time around but overall not too crazy. PM was really heavy on the conceptual, almost masks itself as "easy" but tends to just leave me furiously flipping through my resources. Kind of amazing how you can take 2 completely different exams, prepare differently with better references, and walk out of the room basically feeling the same.

Is it okay to float precariously through Phases 0-5 on a daily basis? lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Enginerd_21 said:


> PM was really heavy on the conceptual


Amen to that. I had to lean pretty heavily on my geotechnical education and experience for a number of questions. If not for those, I would have felt much less confident.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone here required to have a license for their job, or did you take the exam just to have a license in your back pocket just in case?
> 
> I fall under the latter category since I work in the electric utility industry. I'm interested to know who all needs the license and why.


I'm in consulting as well. It is not "required" for advancement within most consulting firms, but strongly desired. All of our associate principles and principles at my firm, except one, have at PE license. So while not required, it is essentially necessary. 

I am looking to move up into a more project management role, so a PE is the first step toward that goal.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> I'm in consulting as well. It is not "required" for advancement within most consulting firms, but strongly desired. All of our associate principles and principles at my firm, except one, have at PE license. So while not required, it is essentially necessary.
> 
> I am looking to move up into a more project management role, so a PE is the first step toward that goal.


I've never worked in consulting. But it's always been interesting to me how many engineers pursue their PE to move into project management. The PE is essentially a design and analysis exam, which is a completely different skill set than project management. It would seem like pursuing a PMP would be what one should do to advance in project management. Getting a PE makes you a technical expert, not a project manager or leader.

Edit: I realize that it's not that people don't understand the difference or that people are make bad career decisions. A huge part of it is management expectations and (to be honest) tradition. But I wonder how many project managers are using their PE knowledge on a daily basis.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've never worked in consulting. But it's always been interesting to me how many engineers pursue their PE to move into project management. The PE is essentially a design and analysis exam, which is a completely different skill set than project management. It would seem like pursuing a PMP would be what one should do to advance in project management. Getting a PE makes you a technical expert, not a project manager or leader.
> 
> Edit: I realize that it's not that people don't understand the difference or that people are make bad career decisions. A huge part of it is management expectations and (to be honest) tradition. But I wonder how many project managers are using their PE knowledge on a daily basis.


Typically, in private industry, firms require a PE of any Principal or Executive responsible for signing contracts over a certain dollar amount due to legal liability. If I wanted to be a Senior VP overseeing construction projects at the last company I worked for, a PE would have been a requirement. The role itself only requires basic knowledge of construction and design process principals. It required more PM experience and cost management knowledge more than anything. 

I have a PMP and a CCM. These credentials were value much more than a PE. Where I am now, I don't need it to design anything and, aside from putting together site utilization plans when I was fresh out of college 15 years ago, I've never designed anything in my life. I oversee a number of designers, engineers, and billions of dollars in contracts. Therefore, it's required to mitigate liability and risk more than anything.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> Typically, in private industry, firms require a PE of any Principal or Executive responsible for signing contracts over a certain dollar amount due to legal liability. If I wanted to be a Senior VP overseeing construction projects at the last company I worked for, a PE would have been a requirement. The role itself only requires basic knowledge of construction and design process principals. It required more PM experience and cost management knowledge more than anything.
> 
> I have a PMP and a CCM. These credentials were value much more than a PE. Where I am now, I don't need it to design anything and, aside from putting together site utilization plans when I was fresh out of college 15 years ago, I've never designed anything in my life. I oversee a number of designers, engineers, and billions of dollars in contracts. Therefore, it's required to mitigate liability and risk more than anything.


Thanks for the insight.

Also, PMP, CCM, and now PE. NICE!
I see you shining


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've never worked in consulting. But it's always been interesting to me how many engineers pursue their PE to move into project management. The PE is essentially a design and analysis exam, which is a completely different skill set than project management. It would seem like pursuing a PMP would be what one should do to advance in project management. Getting a PE makes you a technical expert, not a project manager or leader.
> 
> Edit: I realize that it's not that people don't understand the difference or that people are make bad career decisions. A huge part of it is management expectations and (to be honest) tradition. But I wonder how many project managers are using their PE knowledge on a daily basis.


For us, most of our PMs do have their PEs. Some have PMP as well but the way PMP is taught and such isn't the same way as we do PM.

We have engineering PMs within our T&amp;D group, they don't design but do use technical knowledge typically at least weekly. And then we have our program PMs, most of them don't do any design work and some have never done design (at least that's been my observation). The Engineering PMs come from our design team.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've never worked in consulting. But it's always been interesting to me how many engineers pursue their PE to move into project management. The PE is essentially a design and analysis exam, which is a completely different skill set than project management. It would seem like pursuing a PMP would be what one should do to advance in project management. Getting a PE makes you a technical expert, not a project manager or leader.
> 
> Edit: I realize that it's not that people don't understand the difference or that people are make bad career decisions. A huge part of it is management expectations and (to be honest) tradition. But I wonder how many project managers are using their PE knowledge on a daily basis.


I am not sold yet on management versus technical at this point, but either way it is an expectation. I'm going to start down the management side and see if that is indeed where I see myself fitting. Having a PE is a good way to distinguish yourself from others as not everyone can attain one.

Even in management positions (PMs, associate principles, principles), our people still use technical skills to do master planning, preliminary planning, scope/fee development, etc. before handing off projects to design engineers, so I don't believe that having a PE is an unused aspect within those management positions. It gives you credibility among other professionals as well, which can certainly be of use.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Has anyone gotten the post exam survey yet?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone gotten the post exam survey yet?


no


----------



## Enginerd_21

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone gotten the post exam survey yet?


No survey yet


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone gotten the post exam survey yet?


LOL here we go


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone gotten the post exam survey yet?


Negatory.


----------



## pse19622

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've never worked in consulting. But it's always been interesting to me how many engineers pursue their PE to move into project management. The PE is essentially a design and analysis exam, which is a completely different skill set than project management. It would seem like pursuing a PMP would be what one should do to advance in project management. Getting a PE makes you a technical expert, not a project manager or leader.
> 
> Edit: I realize that it's not that people don't understand the difference or that people are make bad career decisions. A huge part of it is management expectations and (to be honest) tradition. But I wonder how many project managers are using their PE knowledge on a daily basis.


As a project manager, I realized from the get-go that a PE may not be necessary for me, but I have seen quite a few PM's on LinkedIn who have their PE. I've found that when it comes to managing technical projects, it helps tremendously to have a solid techincal foundation. I also realize a PMP might be a better "fit", but I'm still early in my career and have no idea if I'll still be in project management in 5 years. I do know I want to continue down a management track, which is why I plan on starting my MBA next year (started my application the day after the  exam lol).


----------



## Bridge Boy

Took the Civil - Structural Exam in Houston. Worst part about it was that we started over an hour late. I didn't think the exam was too bad. I really hope I am not just overconfident. I am firmly in the suck.


----------



## fyrfytr310

civilrobot said:


> People keep saying congratulations and I don’t get it. The proctors said congratulations and made us clap. People at work keep saying congratulations and it’s unnerving. I haven’t done anything yet! I just studied and took an exam because that’s what you’re supposed to do.


Seems like oddly placed accolades.  I mean yes, good job sticking through the studying and sitting for the exam but I'm with you, save the clapping for a notification of success...

To each their own I guess.


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone gotten the post exam survey yet?


I hope no one get a survey this time.  That would be disappointing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

pse19622 said:


> As a project manager, I realized from the get-go that a PE may not be necessary for me, but I have seen quite a few PM's on LinkedIn who have their PE. I've found that when it comes to managing technical projects, it helps tremendously to have a solid techincal foundation. I also realize a PMP might be a better "fit", but I'm still early in my career and have no idea if I'll still be in project management in 5 years. I do know I want to continue down a management track, which is why I plan on starting my MBA next year (started my application the day after the  exam lol).


You won't regret it. I have an MBA and with a technical background, it's helped me to advance significantly. Makes you more marketable in private industry.


----------



## cvanwy02

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone gotten the post exam survey yet?


Should have gotten it by now... I had mine the following Tuesday and I passed....


----------



## fyrfytr310

This thread is giving me flashbacks.  Just thought you should know.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> This thread is giving me flashbacks.  Just thought you should know.


Same


----------



## RBHeadge PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> This thread is giving me flashbacks.  Just thought you should know.






jean15paul_PE said:


> Same


Trust me, you'll like it better this time.

You're both pretty fresh and the experience is still recent. But if you're ever board in a few years, look back through the threads pre-release for your wait session. Gives a whole new perspective on things. I used to think that the Oct 2014 wait had it the worst. I don't feel that way anymore....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Trust me, you'll like it better this time.
> 
> You're both pretty fresh and the experience is still recent. But if you're ever board in a few years, look back through the threads pre-release for your wait session. Gives a whole new perspective on things. I used to think that the Oct 2014 wait had it the worst. I don't feel that way anymore....


What cycle do you think has had it the worst?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> What cycle do you think has had it the worst?


Whichevery cycle you were in


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Whichevery cycle you were in


I have 7 to chose from then!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> LyceeFruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What cycle do you think has had it the worst?
> 
> 
> 
> Whichevery cycle you were in
Click to expand...

That's usually the answer people give.

Looking back though, I think I'd have to give that distinction to Oct 2018. That class was just super skittish to begin with. The trolling probably hit its peak effectiveness that session. There was some really elaborate stuff that wasn't really fair to the noobs, and also some super obvious stuff that shouldn't have provoked a reaction from even the most naive person. But that class  took everything to heart. The collective self doubt really fed on itself in a vicious self-reinforcing cycle. I was legitimately worried that some lurker was going to eat a bullet, or worse. It made me change the way I post on the site. Not that I was ever really doing overt trolling during the initial wait period, but it made me choose my words more carefully.

Trying to figure out the second worst is harder. Recency and personal bias comes into play. I'm inclined to go with Oct 14, because the wait was sooooo long and people were crawling out of their skin towards the end. That was the session I passed; and I know I was a total basket case in the last week and a half. The trolling seemed pretty awful at the time, and some of the really bad threads got deleted. I reread through the threads a few months ago, and in retrospect it didn't look _that_ bad, but some threads were missing.

October 15 and 16 was a long-ish wait. Trolling was getting a little more refined and less obvious, which makes things worse. Nothing sticks out as being especially bad though. But I also wasn't that active in 2016. I'd have to say that

ld-025:  Anything before April 15* is a whole other category though. I'm inclined to lump most of those together as a tied-for-second/third. The results may have come out 'quickly' but the difference between state release dates was HUGE. In the last few years, ~45 states are out by day 2. That simply wasn't the case back then. It used to be that the results would trickle out of a period of several weeks! And even the states would trickle out their results over the course of a day or two. The absolute worst part of this whole process is the wait between the first announced release and whenever you get your results. Time stops, you're frozen with anxiety, and nothing else matters. I had to go through that process in Oct 13, had to wait nearly three weeks! It was crippling. It's also why the fake "[state name] results" threads were so effective at trolling back then. It would really provoke the people who knew that their state could release at any moment. Each one of those threads was a stab in the heart and contemporary testers won't ever understand - it's also why fake release threads rarely provoke much of a reaction today. ld-025:

October wait periods are always worse than the April. Maybe because it's a little longer? Maybe different exams are offered, or the holidays? idk

*Technically the states started authorizing mass releases more quickly in April 14, but we we didn't know it at the time and we were thinking with the old mindset.

One thing that I think many people miss though is that most of the boards traditions, like the spam thread, come out of ways to de-stress from the exam. The best way to do that is to be distracted and not think about it. The spam thread should be about stupid stuff and cheap laughs, not exam discussion.



LyceeFruit said:


> What cycle do you think has had it the worst?


Of the many you've done so far, which did you find the worst?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's usually the answer people give.
> 
> Looking back though, I think I'd have to give that distinction to Oct 2018. That class was just super skittish to begin with. The trolling probably hit its peak effectiveness that session. There was some really elaborate stuff that wasn't really fair to the noobs, and also some super obvious stuff that shouldn't have provoked a reaction from even the most naive person. But that class  took everything to heart. The collective self doubt really fed on itself in a vicious self-reinforcing cycle. I was legitimately worried that some lurker was going to eat a bullet, or worse. It made me change the way I post on the site. Not that I was ever really doing overt trolling during the initial wait period, but it made me choose my words more carefully.
> 
> Trying to figure out the second worst is harder. Recency and personal bias comes into play. I'm inclined to go with Oct 14, because the wait was sooooo long and people were crawling out of their skin towards the end. That was the session I passed; and I know I was a total basket case in the last week and a half. The trolling seemed pretty awful at the time, and some of the really bad threads got deleted. I reread through the threads a few months ago, and in retrospect it didn't look _that_ bad, but some threads were missing.
> 
> October 15 and 16 was a long-ish wait. Trolling was getting a little more refined and less obvious, which makes things worse. Nothing sticks out as being especially bad though. But I also wasn't that active in 2016. I'd have to say that
> 
> ld-025:  Anything before April 15* is a whole other category though. I'm inclined to lump most of those together as a tied-for-second/third. The results may have come out 'quickly' but the difference between state release dates was HUGE. In the last few years, ~45 states are out by day 2. That simply wasn't the case back then. It used to be that the results would trickle out of a period of several weeks! And even the states would trickle out their results over the course of a day or two. The absolute worst part of this whole process is the wait between the first announced release and whenever you get your results. Time stops, you're frozen with anxiety, and nothing else matters. I had to go through that process in Oct 13, had to wait nearly three weeks! It was crippling. It's also why the fake "[state name] results" threads were so effective at trolling back then. It would really provoke the people who knew that their state could release at any moment. Each one of those threads was a stab in the heart and contemporary testers won't ever understand - it's also why fake release threads rarely provoke much of a reaction today. ld-025:
> 
> October wait periods are always worse than the April. Maybe because it's a little longer? Maybe different exams are offered, or the holidays? idk
> 
> *Technically the states started authorizing mass releases more quickly in April 14, but we we didn't know it at the time and we were thinking with the old mindset.
> 
> One thing that I think many people miss though is that most of the boards traditions, like the spam thread, come out of ways to de-stress from the exam. The best way to do that is to be distracted and not think about it. The spam thread should be about stupid stuff and cheap laughs, not exam discussion.
> 
> Of the many you've done so far, which did you find the worst?


I would agree with your assessment of October 2018 on the boards. Some of that trolling was absurd and I was getting frustrated trying to talk folks down. 

On a personal level, probably April 2019. I was the most dedicated to that study cycle of the ones I took (since the first time I took it October 2015, excluding October 2019) and I seriously thought I had it.

Knowing approximately when results get released does make it a bit harder. I can stay calm until about day 35 or so but then I know it's basically any day. And then once the first state releases, I'm a ball of stress and nerves


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Knowing approximately when results get released does make it a bit harder. I can stay calm until about day 35 or so but then I know it's basically any day. And then once the first state releases, I'm a ball of stress and nerves


Hence why I'm reluctant to publicly predict a release date. Once someone with influence puts a date out there, group think sets in, and people go extra insane when the prediction doesn't come to pass. No thanks, I'll stick with "no earlier than" or a heavily caveated probability distribution.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> Looking back though, I think I'd have to give that distinction to Oct 2018. That class was just super skittish to begin with. The trolling probably hit its peak effectiveness that session. There was some really elaborate stuff that wasn't really fair to the noobs, and also some super obvious stuff that shouldn't have provoked a reaction from even the most naive person. But that class  took everything to heart. The collective self doubt really fed on itself in a vicious self-reinforcing cycle. I was legitimately worried that some lurker was going to eat a bullet, or worse. It made me change the way I post on the site. Not that I was ever really doing overt trolling during the initial wait period, but it made me choose my words more carefully.
> 
> ...


I was an Oct 18 test taker. Makes me kind of glad I didn't find EB until after the results came out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hence why I'm reluctant to publicly predict a release date. Once someone with influence puts a date out there, group think sets in, and people go extra insane when the prediction doesn't come to pass. No thanks, I'll stick with "no earlier than" or a heavily caveated probability distribution.


I 100% agree. I have my own prediction as well. But they'll be released whenever NCEES/State Boards want too.


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hence why I'm reluctant to publicly predict a release date. Once someone with influence puts a date out there, group think sets in, and people go extra insane when the prediction doesn't come to pass. No thanks, I'll stick with "no earlier than" or a heavily caveated probability distribution.


So you're saying they will be out December 2nd at 9AM EST?  Got it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> So you're saying they will be out December 2nd at 9AM EST?  Got it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> So you're saying they will be out December 2nd at 9AM EST?  Got it.


I'm not anyone important, but I'm willing to guarantee that the results will be released before April.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Looking back though,* I think I'd have to give that distinction to Oct 2018. That class was just super skittish to begin with.* The trolling probably hit its peak effectiveness that session. There was some really elaborate stuff that wasn't really fair to the noobs, and also some super obvious stuff that shouldn't have provoked a reaction from even the most naive person. But that class  took everything to heart. The collective self doubt really fed on itself in a vicious self-reinforcing cycle. I was legitimately worried that some lurker was going to eat a bullet, or worse. It made me change the way I post on the site. Not that I was ever really doing overt trolling during the initial wait period, but it made me choose my words more carefully.


I agree!

From where I sit, the changes to the electrical power specifications in 2018 played a BIG part in why the overall mood on EB during the "welcome to the suck" period for the Oct 2018 exam was brutal, at least for the electrical power examines (not sure if any other disciplines had their specs updated as well).

Most felt that the April 2018 PE exam was overkill and extremely tough due to the new specs and filled with lots of surprises. Most also thought that NCEES went over board on difficulty and assumed that they would loosen up for October 2018.

Surprise! The overall impression on the October 2018 was that it was just as if not more so tough with heavy hitting qualitative surprises that left people walking out of the exam room shook.

Because of this there were a lot people that failed the April 2018 exam that were nervously hanging around EB while waiting to see if they finally passed the Oct 2018 exam while filled with doubt the entire time, combined with all of the first time takers of the Oct 2018 exam feeding off the anxiety of the April 2018 repeat takers. 

It felt like every poster that was waiting on results was extremely anxious, nervous, and impulsive with zero patience. They bit at every bit of bait the trolls fed them.

It was an interesting time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm not anyone important, but I'm willing to guarantee that the results will be release before April.


I can agree with that. Total release to every state, except Pennsylvania


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Zach Stone said:


> I agree!
> 
> From where I sit, the changes to the electrical power specifications in 2018 played a BIG part in why the overall mood on EB during the "welcome to the suck" period for the Oct 2018 exam was brutal, at least for the electrical power examines (not sure if any other disciplines had their specs updated as well).
> 
> People felt the April 2018 PE exam was that it was overkill and extremely tough due to the new specs and filled with lots of surprises. Most thought NCEES went over board on difficulty and thought they would loosen up for October 2018. Surprise! Feedback on October 2018 was just as, if not more so rough with heavy hitting qualitative surprises.
> 
> Because of this there were a lot people that failed the April 2018 exam that were nervously waiting to see if they finally passed the Oct 2018 exam while filled with doubt, and all of the first time takers of the Oct 2018 exam feeding off the anxiety of the April 2018 repeat takers.
> 
> It felt like every poster that was waiting on results was extremely anxious, nervous, and impulsive with zero patience. They bit at every bit of bait the trolls fed them.
> 
> It was an interesting time.


April 2018 was AWFUL. I have never felt so utterly defeated in my life. 

October 2018 was also a rough test but I didn't think it was *as bad* but some of the questions were definitely out of left field. Moreso than normal I think


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> April 2018 was AWFUL. I have never felt so utterly defeated in my life.
> 
> October 2018 was also a rough test but I didn't think it was *as bad* but some of the questions were definitely out of left field. Moreso than normal I think


It was hard to watch so many people put their life on hold to pour hundreds of hours into studying fall apart at the seams. 

From what I've seen, it doesn't matter how much you study, there will always be questions out of left field that shocks just about everyone. The approach that has held up well over time is the same ole adage of triaging the exam in multiple passes then attacking those problems with everything you got during the last bit of the exam with your references.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Honestly, I felt pretty confident coming out of the Oct '18 Mech:MDM exam. And that confidence made me feel more unsure and nervous. (I hope that makes sense to someone besides me.)


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Honestly, I felt pretty confident coming out of the Oct '18 Mech:MDM exam. And that confidence made me feel more unsure and nervous. (I hope that makes sense to someone besides me.)


It does. 

In my experience, those that walk out VERY confident are the ones most surprised when they find out they did not pass. It's a tough exam and NCEES is very skilled at giving answer choices based on all of the wrong ways of solving the problem.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Zach Stone said:


> It does.
> 
> In my experience, those that walk out VERY confident are the ones most surprised when they find out they did not pass. It's a tough exam and NCEES is very skilled at giving answer choices based on all of the wrong ways of solving the problem.


I think that is one reason why I do not feel as confident about the exam or maybe don't want to outwardly feel as confident. Yes, there were plenty of out of left field questions that I couldn't even find the terms in an index in any of the multitude of references, but I felt okay about the morning and really good about the afternoon for the power exam. I believe that I did well enough to pass, but did I fall into the traps of NCEES exam creators? Who knows?


----------



## pse19622

Zach Stone said:


> It does.
> 
> In my experience, those that walk out VERY confident are the ones most surprised when they find out they did not pass. It's a tough exam and NCEES is very skilled at giving answer choices based on all of the wrong ways of solving the problem.


This is not what I needed to hear lol, but I can't say I came out feeling VERY confident. Felt pretty good overall. Now I'm really nervous.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Zach Stone said:


> It does.
> 
> In my experience, those that walk out VERY confident are the ones most surprised when they find out they did not pass. It's a tough exam and NCEES is very skilled at giving answer choices based on all of the wrong ways of solving the problem.


This is something I already knew and when I read it again and again, I'm absolutely sure I failed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> Honestly, I felt pretty confident coming out of the Oct '18 Mech:MDM exam. And that confidence made me feel more unsure and nervous. (I hope that makes sense to someone besides me.)


Makes sense.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

pse19622 said:


> This is not what I needed to hear lol, but I can't say I came out feeling VERY confident. Felt pretty good overall. Now I'm really nervous.






civilrobot said:


> This is something I already knew and when I read it again and again, I'm absolutely sure I failed.


I wasn't feeling _VERY_ confident last year, but I felt pretty good. I didn't know everything, but I was able to figure out almost everything. And turns out I passed. So don't let that stress you out.


----------



## fyrfytr310

No matter how you felt walking out of the exam, victorious, defeated or indifferent, the fact remains that in a few weeks I guarantee you will have either passed or failed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> I wasn't feeling _VERY_ confident last year, but I felt pretty good. I didn't know everything, but I was able to figure out almost everything. And turns out I passed. So don't let that stress you out.


I can't let it stress me out. After reading through the scoring process, it's a numbers game. It's based on statistics...not even your own calculations.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Did they ask any survey type questions before the exam? Things like years since graduation, number of references brought, etc?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did they ask any survey type questions before the exam? Things like years since graduation, number of references brought, etc?


I think I've only seen those questions in the survey from Justin, I don't recall seeing it in NCEES surveys but my brain is fuzzy


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Just got the survey!


----------



## Enginerd_21

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did they ask any survey type questions before the exam? Things like years since graduation, number of references brought, etc?


No they didn't ask any of those types of questions


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did they ask any survey type questions before the exam? Things like years since graduation, number of references brought, etc?


post-exam survey has the references question (brought vs used)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd recommend everyone fill out the survey asap. It's about pretty mundane things and it helps inform future test conditions and design.

And if it helps there's a rumor that the states with the higher survey participation rate release faster. It's probably completely false but what's the harm in thinking that it's true?


----------



## Sloth_1989

Good morning,

Did any of you receive a NCEES survey this morning?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sloth_1989 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Did any of you receive a NCEES survey this morning?


Everyone who took the test on 25 Oct should be getting them


----------



## pse19622

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd recommend everyone fill out the survey asap. It's about pretty mundane things and it helps inform future test conditions and design.
> 
> And if it helps there's a rumor that the states with the higher survey participation rate release faster. It's probably completely false but what's the harm in thinking that it's true?


Just finished taking it


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

I have not received it yet. I even checked all my spam folders. Is everyone supposed to get them at the same time?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> I have not received it yet. I even checked all my spam folders. Is everyone supposed to get them at the same time?


I would guess they go out in batches over some hours. Not based on anything specific to the PE Exam or NCEES. That's just usually how mass email are handled.


----------



## Fisherman504

I never got a survey and I failed 3 times and passed once.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I never got a survey and I failed 3 times and passed once.


Maybe it's because no one cares what you think?


----------



## Fisherman504

matt267 PE said:


> Maybe it's because no one cares what you think?


So true. I would of trolled them.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fisherman504 said:


> So true. I would of trolled them.


Trolling is not allowed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> Trolling is not allowed.


Trolling is unprofessional


----------



## phillstill

AGH!!!!! This wait really Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> AGH!!!!! This wait really Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As @Will.I.Am says: Day 11, Welcome to the Suck.

We have 6+ weeks to go new friend


----------



## phillstill

LyceeFruit said:


> As @Will.I.Am says: Day 11, Welcome to the Suck.
> 
> We have 6+ weeks to go new friend


I can't believe it has only been 11 days.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> I can't believe it has only been 11 days.


I have a feeling that you'll be climbing walls by Day 35 lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@phillstill, come SPAM with us, my friend. It helps pass the time... And according to our local guru, @RBHeadge PE, NCEES won't release results until we hit 15k posts.  :thumbs:


----------



## JayKay PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I never got a survey and I failed 3 times and passed once.


What nobody knows is that it was a fail, fail, pass, fail, sequence, which threw off the survey gods.


----------



## Fisherman504

Who in their right mind would take it after a pass to fail?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I, for one, am interested in hearing about your no-earlier-than date, or any statistical distribution you may have. Honestly, it's not even because The Suck is grinding on me, I just want to see the thought process.
> 
> No rush, though. I'd imagine it's a little early, and it sounds like you have more important things to take care of.


@Will.I.Am Got it, you've started futile exercise C (guessing the release date)  

I don't have the data to post an informed hypothesis. If I had enough information then I would have written it in the second post.  I'm just trying to set expectations and avoid potential disappointment. But with that written: I'm personally bearish on a release the first week of December. 

I don't have any special knowledge on the schedule nor a "guy on the inside". All I know is that the control system cut score meeting wasn't listed on the schedule in the Oct 2018 licensure exchange newsletter. I suppose it's _possible_ that control systems could have since scheduled their cut score meeting the weekend of Nov 15-17 but I'm pretty skeptical of that happening. It's just a little too early in the exam cycle, and if were schedule that early then it probably would have appeared in the newsletter. Obviously no meeting is happening Thanksgiving week and weekend. So that pushes it into December.

I'm waiting to see the December Licensure Exchange to see when the meeting is scheduled. That won't get released until about the morning of Dec 2. _Could be earlier or later because of Thanksgiving_. Once I know that information then I can give a proper NET and potential range.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Will.I.Am Got it, you've started futile exercise C (guessing the release date)


Dude, I started with *Futile Exercise C* before I even took the exam.    

I enjoy fake sports betting (i.e. sharing with friends hypothetical bets that no one actually places) and I'm approaching trying to guess the release date the same way. Like, I would totally place a fake O/U bet on a "mostly likely" date, just for shiggles. You can call me a masochist if you want, but I'm kind of enjoying it.  :whipping:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OK, fair enough. That could be a fun exercise. Thirty minutes ago, the Vegas o/u would have been Dec 9.  Vegas certainly would have shifted the line after my post above.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OK, fair enough. That could be a fun exercise. Thirty minutes ago, the Vegas o/u would have been Dec 9.  Vegas certainly would have shifted the line after my post above.


That's a pretty good line. I'd probably take the over, but not by much.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

over = after ?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> over = after ?


Yeah. I'm assuming it would be accounted as days after the the exam. So, 12/9 would be O/U: 45.


----------



## JayKay PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Who in their right mind would take it after a pass to fail?


idk, you tell me?! You're the one who had the weird sequence!  You wanted to test the gods and failed doing so!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah. I'm assuming it would be accounted as days after the the exam. So, 12/9 would be O/U: 45.


Got it. I'd do it Vegas style with half point style to avoid ties and put it on a weekend. So this morning the O/U = 44.

tl;dr examinees should be prepared for a long wait this session.


----------



## Fisherman504

I think so too. Some agencies have election days off. Plus Veteran's day is a Monday.


----------



## MOULVV

I have a question. For people who took in Texas and didn't pass before, did you also receive an email from board before NCEES sent out their email? 

Thanks and hope everyone passes this time!


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

I can't wait to get my results early.


----------



## pse19622

I'm going to guess results will be released for TX end of the first week of Dec, when I am on vacation. Hopefully it's good news, otherwise I will spend my vacation planning out my retake strategy  :brickwall:


----------



## Leo037

I repeat phase 1 through 5 on a daily basis. Feels like that movie "edge of tomorrow"


----------



## Wow_PE!

I was in phase 4 but now I’m back to 1 calm.  Weird


----------



## Bridgerseast

At what stage does, wake up in a cold sweat from a nightmare where you arrive at the test location and no one is there, occur? No, not the October test. I’m already having nightmares about April! December can’t come soon enough...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Bridgerseast said:


> At what stage does, wake up in a cold sweat from a nightmare where you arrive at the test location and no one is there, occur? No, not the October test. I’m already having nightmares about April! December can’t come soon enough...


I'm not trolling when I type this: but those nightmares persist for years even after you passed the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> So when results are released, does NCEES update everyones dashboard with passed/failed or do they wait until the state releases the results? Or does NCEES update peoples dashboards in batches? And if that's the case, is it based on state?


@Chattaneer

NCEES loads the results to the dashboards first, keeps it hidden, then waits for the States to authorize the relese to the examinee. The States are notified in batches. Why? idk.

What happens after that will vary by state:

Most states will authorize NCEES to release the pass/fail result directly and immediately. You'll learn your fate via and email from NCEES and see it on the NCEES dashboard.

A couple other states mail the results to the examiness first (SD, DC) then authorize NCEES to release to the dashboard.

A few states use a third party service (IL, MA, NJ) to announce the results. This "value added" process adds time to the release. We have the  cs:  emoji for a reason. You'll learn you passed from another website. i.e. PCS, CTS, or a state website.

A few states (seems to vary, but recently: GA, FL, TX, MN, NE, MS) have some internal thing that they want to get done before they authorize NCEES to release the results to the dashboard.


----------



## Enginerd_21

Bridgerseast said:


> At what stage does, wake up in a cold sweat from a nightmare where you arrive at the test location and no one is there, occur? No, not the October test. I’m already having nightmares about April! December can’t come soon enough...


The nightmares are for real right now. I've had a couple where I am reviewing my answers only to realize i've bubbled in all 4 answers for multiple questions. Or thinking its okay to get up and leave the exam site in the middle of the afternoon portion and then the proctors don't let me back in when I come back. My subconscious is trying to make me go insane.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So someone's NCEES dashboard could still say "Results Pending" even though they get notification from the state that they passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. It has happened before.
Click to expand...

@ChebyshevII PE is correct. Depending on the state, some examinees will be notified by other means that the passed or failed before seeing it on the dashboard. However, this certainly won't happen until AFTER the initial release.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hey, It’s better than having your state telling you that you passed and NCEES telling you that you failed.
> 
> Or is that the other way around? @RBHeadge PE


Imagine the jubilation of thinking you passed, only to have it all taken away a few days later! It's happened before.

In Oct 2014 Pennsylvania and CTS royally F$%^&amp;ed up the results release. About 10% of the examinees learned that they passed/failed before on first/second release day. They put a pause on that, then began the usual internal process of issuing licenses before the releasing the results.  But they accidentally started giving licenses to all examinees whether they passed or failed! So a handful of people learned they failed, then got issued a license anyway. PA pulled the errant license a few days later. This is probably the WORST possible outcome!I understand that Nebraska accidentally issued licenses to one or more people who failed about a year ago, then pulled it when the error was discovered. Again, this is a really painful outcome.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Enginerd_21 said:


> The nightmares are for real right now. I've had a couple where I am reviewing my answers only to realize i've bubbled in all 4 answers for multiple questions. Or thinking its okay to get up and leave the exam site in the middle of the afternoon portion and then the proctors don't let me back in when I come back. My subconscious is trying to make me go insane.


Try to distract yourself. Burn off the stress at the gym, go out with friends/family, or waste time in the spam thread


----------



## Wow_PE!

RBHeadge PE said:


> Try to distract yourself. Burn off the stress at the gym, go out with friends/family, or waste time in the spam thread


One thing I’m enjoying while waiting for results is naps on Saturdays.  With a few exceptions I didn’t nap in the previous six months while studying and it was really hard some days.  I’m seriously making up for it over the next 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Sloth_1989

I am currently in self doubt phase. I keep thinking I made calculation errors and chose "obvious" options in the exam.

They should release the results soon and get us out of this misery


----------



## mjcii

Sloth_1989 said:


> I am currently in self doubt phase. I keep thinking I made calculation errors and chose "obvious" options in the exam.


This was me the first post-exam week. Week two has been much better, I absolutely no longer care enough to think about the exam problems. If I'm back at it in 2020, it is what it is!


----------



## fyrfytr310

Sloth_1989 said:


> I am currently in self doubt phase. I keep thinking I made calculation errors and chose "obvious" options in the exam.
> 
> They should release the results soon and get us out of this misery


I rode this phase out from here to notification for the April administration.  I pretended to overcome it on this forum but I was never super confident.  Fortunately, I had a good result so hopefully you'll experience the same.


----------



## rmathis14

Self doubt is starting to set in now. I left the test not exactly confident but I didn't feel like crap. According to my coworkers that's a good sign. To pass the time now I've played an ungodly amount of video games.


----------



## pse19622

Sloth_1989 said:


> I am currently in self doubt phase. I keep thinking I made calculation errors and chose "obvious" options in the exam.
> 
> They should release the results soon and get us out of this misery


Me too. Doing my best to avoid thinking about/remembering any details from the exam problems, because that only leads to more doubt.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

If i fail, then I'll actually study next time.


----------



## Aiden

I am expecting results to be released on December 4th. Hope I'm right!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> I am expecting results to be released on December 4th. Hope I'm right!


Welcome to Futile Exercise C. I've been enjoying it for a few weeks, now.  

As much as I'd really love to get results on my wife's birthday, it's fairly unlikely. I'd put my money on the following week, somewhere around the 11th.


----------



## Aiden

Will.I.Am said:


> Welcome to Futile Exercise C. I've been enjoying it for a few weeks, now.
> 
> As much as I'd really love to get results on my wife's birthday, it's fairly unlikely. I'd put my money on the following week, somewhere around the 11th.


Haha! Futile indeed.

Why do you think it is the following week?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> Haha! Futile indeed.
> 
> Why do you think it is the following week?


The Control Systems cut score meeting.

The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams. This is usually one of the last things that takes place in the exam scoring process. Results typically follow within a week after that. This year, the Thanksgiving holiday is the last week in November. This will, very likely, push the control systems cut score meeting to the first week (or so) in December, which will, in turn, probably push the results to the second week in December.


----------



## Aiden

Will.I.Am said:


> The Control Systems cut score meeting.
> 
> The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams. This is usually one of the last things that takes place in the exam scoring process. Results typically follow within a week after that. This year, the Thanksgiving holiday is the last week in November. This will, very likely, push the control systems cut score meeting to the first week (or so) in December, which will, in turn, probably push the results to the second week in December.


I see. Thanks for the information!

I guess we will just have to drag another week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> I see. Thanks for the information!
> 
> I guess we will just have to drag another week.


Yep. It sucks to suck.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The Control Systems cut score meeting.
> 
> The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams. This is usually one of the last things that takes place in the exam scoring process. Results typically follow within a week after that. This year, the Thanksgiving holiday is the last week in November. This will, very likely, push the control systems cut score meeting to the first week (or so) in December, which will, in turn, probably push the results to the second week in December.


Sounds like you're channeling your inner @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sounds like you're channeling your inner @RBHeadge PE


Most definitely.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The Control Systems cut score meeting.
> 
> The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams. This is usually one of the last things that takes place in the exam scoring process. Results typically follow within a week after that. This year, the Thanksgiving holiday is the last week in November. This will, very likely, push the control systems cut score meeting to the first week (or so) in December, which will, in turn, probably push the results to the second week in December.


According to NCEES, "_After *each *pencil-and-paper exam administration, *every exam *undergoes extensive statistical analysis *to determine the minimum level of performance required* for entry into the profession. This rigorous process helps ensure an equitable licensure system for examinees while upholding the standards of the profession_."

To me this reads that a cut-score is determined for every each administration, not just exams with new specifications, but I could be wrong.

Step 4 of their process: "_When the analyses and reviews are completed, *NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary*. *The passing score and final correct answers for each exam* are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy._"

Again, this leads me to believe that the cut-score has to be determined after each administration.

Maybe someone could answer me this, I know that there are multiple exam variations for different exam sessions. For example, there are multiple morning session exams (like morning exam 1, 2, 3, etc.) and multiple afternoon session exams. Does anyone know if there are a finite number of exams, or is there a question bank that questions are pulled from to generate an exam session? Some things that lead me to believe the latter is true is a) redacted, and b) there was a duplicate question on the power afternoon session. This last part makes me wonder if the exams are _automatically _generated from a question bank, administered, and then the committee sets the cut-score.

Maybe someone who has participated in PAKS could enlighten me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> To me this reads that a cut-score is determined for every administration, not just exams with new specifications.


You are correct. However, the various committees (or whatever they are) don't set standards for future exams after each administration and, more importantly, they don't necessarily meet in person. It's scheduling the in-person meeting (which is typically one of the final steps in the scoring process) that typically delays results. Correct me if I'm wrong, @RBHeadge PE.

Either way, if you'd like something more definitive than just my (and RB's) word, I can send it to you. I'm new at reading the tea leaves, but it's been very consistent over the last 10, or so, years. Just let me know.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You are correct. However, the various committees don't set standards for future exams after each administration and, more importantly, they don't necessarily meet in person. It's scheduling the in-person meeting (which is typically one of the final steps in the scoring process) that typically delays results. Correct me if I'm wrong, @RBHeadge PE.
> 
> Either way, if you'd like something more definitive than just my (and RB's) word, I can send it to you. I'm new at reading the tea leaves, but it's been very consistent over the last 10, or so, years. Just let me know.


Yeah send it to me. I'm bored and just interested in their process. I updated my post, btw, with some more information/questions.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> However, the various committees don't set standards for future exams after each administration


Typo on my part. Edited.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yeah send it to me. I'm bored and just interested in their process. I updated my post, btw, with some more information/questions.


My employer blocks EB on my work computer, so I may or may not end up sending it this afternoon on my phone. If all else fails, you'll get it this evening, after I get home.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's scheduling the in-person meeting (which is typically one of the final steps in the scoring process) that typically delays results.


So:

"_At least two subject-matter experts, who are licensed engineers or surveyors, review the flagged items. In addition, the subject-matter experts consider examinee comments about specific exam questions. If the reviews confirm an error in a question, credit may be given for more than one answer._"

These guys don't meet in person to review flagged questions?



Will.I.Am said:


> The PE control systems exam has a new specification for this exam administration. When that happens, the subject matter experts meet in person to determine the cut score and set standards for future exams.


These guys do meet in person?

Doesn't make too much sense to me since the questions change from one administration to the next. So this past Oct Controls exam will be different from this coming Aprils. And if they had to meet in person to go over the questions on the October exam, why wouldn't they need to meet in person to review April's exam questions since they are different from October's?

It makes me think that the "at least two subject-matter experts" would meet in person to review each exam administration since they are all different. I would understand them not needing to meet in person if each exam was the same. Then sure, they only need to review the first one. But since each exam session of each administration has different questions, I would think it's like reviewing a whole new exam each time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yep, the exam changes with every administration. There are some people on here who have taken it multiple times. They could probably share more detail (without revealing any questions!)

So a cut score has to be determine for each exam for each administration.

Now I do think the exam are the same within each administration. Like all Oct '19 Power exams are exactly the same. Something you said made that seem unclear to me. I'm also wondering how that will change with the transition to CBT.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Now I do think the exam are the same within each administration. Like all Oct '19 Power exams are exactly the same. Something you said made that seem unclear to me. I'm also wondering how that will change with the transition to CBT.


I agree. I think they're the same _at_ each administration. I could say I know that for a fact, but I won't say it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> According to NCEES, "_After *each *pencil-and-paper exam administration, *every exam *undergoes extensive statistical analysis *to determine the minimum level of performance required* for entry into the profession. This rigorous process helps ensure an equitable licensure system for examinees while upholding the standards of the profession_."
> 
> To me this reads that a cut-score is determined for every administration, not just exams with new specifications, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Step 4 of their process: "_When the analyses and reviews are completed, *NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary*. *The passing score and final correct answers for each exam* are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy._"
> 
> Again, this leads me to believe that the cut-score has to be determined after each administration.


Yes @Chattaneer , each administration of every exam has a different cut score. But the cut score is determined based on the component questions. Generally speaking for P&amp;P exams,  the weighting for each question is determined following the first administration an exam after is adopts new specification, at a "standard setting" or "cut score" meeting. That meeting is held in person. A new "cut score" meeting isn't needed for subsequent administrations that use the same specification.



Chattaneer said:


> Maybe someone could answer me this, I know that there are multiple exam variations for different exam sessions. For example, there are multiple morning session exams (like morning exam 1, 2, 3, etc.) and multiple afternoon session exams. Does anyone know if there are a finite number of exams, or is there a question bank that questions are pulled from to generate an exam session?


The questions come from a question bank. I wouldn't ever expect to see the same exam (questions and order) offered twice.



Chattaneer said:


> Maybe someone who has participated in PAKS could enlighten me.



PAKS meetings determine the new exam specifications, and take place 1-2 years ahead of a new exam. It has nothing to do with cut scores.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Generally speaking for P&amp;P exams,  the weighting for each question is determined following the first administration


Oh that brings up another question. On the front of my exam it said "all questions are weighted the same" which goes against everything I've been told.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes @Chattaneer , each administration of every exam has a different cut score. But the cut score is determined based on the component questions. Generally speaking for P&amp;P exams,  the weighting for each question is determined following the first administration an exam after is adopts new specification, at a "standard setting" or "cut score" meeting. That meeting is held in person. A new "cut score" meeting isn't needed for subsequent administrations that use the same specification.


You'll have to speak slowly and use small words with me, I'm not the sharpest crayon in the shed. lol

"each administration of every exam has a different cut score"  - Makes sense.
"A new "cut score" meeting isn't needed for subsequent administrations" - Then how do they figure out the cut score if the questions are different (and according to ncees the questions are weighted the same)?
"exam specification" - What do you mean by this? Like, are all the questions in the bank a "specification" or is morning session A + afternoon session C a "specificaiton"?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> PAKS meetings determine the new exam specifications, and take place 1-2 years ahead of a new exam. It has nothing to do with cut scores.


I assume this meeting is just to determine new questions and answer choices, right?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Generally speaking for P&amp;P exams,  the weighting for each question is determined following the first administration an exam after is adopts new specification, at a "standard setting" or "cut score" meeting.


This also makes me question that method, because not all the new questions in the test bank will be on the first exam. So, if the questions _were_ weighted, they would have to sit for multiple administrations to get though review/weighting all the new questions?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You are correct. However, the various committees don't set standards for future exams after each administration and, more importantly, they don't necessarily meet in person. It's scheduling the in-person meeting (which is typically one of the final steps in the scoring process) that typically delays results.


Correct. the standards are set once, and held for the rest of that specification.



Chattaneer said:


> So:
> 
> "_At least two subject-matter experts, who are licensed engineers or surveyors, review the flagged items. In addition, the subject-matter experts consider examinee comments about specific exam questions. If the reviews confirm an error in a question, credit may be given for more than one answer._"
> 
> These guys don't meet in person to review flagged questions?
> 
> These guys do meet in person?


I don't know the answer to that. I suspect they work for NCEES onsite. I sort of doubt they have in-person meetings to go over a stray question here or there, too expensive; and I've never heard of it. If they do send it to external SMEs, those SMEs must be very very trusted. NCEES goes to great lengths to safeguard the questions so I doubt they want them leaving their control.



Chattaneer said:


> Oh that brings up another question. On the front of my exam it said "all questions are weighted the same" which goes against everything I've been told.



Each correct answer is worth one point. An incorrect answer is worth zero points.

But relative contribution of each question to the cut score is not equal. So as a general example one question may contribute 0.7 pts toward the cut score and another contributes 0.2 pts.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> But relative contribution of each question to the cut score is not equal. So as a general example one question may contribute 0.7 pts toward the cut score and another contributes 0.2 pts.


Ah.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> Oh that brings up another question. On the front of my exam it said "all questions are weighted the same" which goes against everything I've been told.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Each correct answer is worth one point. An incorrect answer is worth zero points.
> 
> But relative contribution of each question to the cut score is not equal. So as a general example one question may contribute 0.7 pts toward the cut score and another contributes 0.2 pts.


A different way to describe what RB said (more clear to me, maybe it will help you).

The difficulty of the question is weighted and considered when determining the cut score. Let's say hypothetically they determine the cut score is 68 (out of 80) based on the difficulty and expectations for each question. Once that cut score is determined, you have to get 68 right to pass. It doesn't matter if your 68 points come from easy questions or hard questions. They all count the same toward your pass/fail.


----------



## Orchid PE

@RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE So like this for an example session (but normally done for the entire exam):


Question #


Right/Wrong


Cut Weight


1


1


0.2


2


1


1.0


3


1


0.4


4


0


0.1


5


1


0.6


6


0


0.6


7


1


0.2


8


0


0.4


9


0


0.9


10


1


0.7


11


1


0.9


12


1


0.2


13


0


0.6


14


1


0.6


15


1


1.0


16


1


0.1


17


1


0.6


18


0


0.5


19


1


0.7


20


0


0.6


21


1


0.8


22


1


0.9


23


1


0.3


24


1


0.5


25


1


0.9


26


0


0.4


27


1


0.7


28


1


0.7


29


1


1.0


30


0


0.3


31


1


0.4


32


0


0.5


33


1


0.6


34


1


0.2


35


1


0.3


36


1


0.8


37


1


0.2


38


1


0.5


39


1


0.6


40


0


0.4


 


*29*


*21.9*


 


*Exam Score*


*Cut Score*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> You'll have to speak slowly and use small words with me, I'm not the sharpest crayon in the shed. lol









_gif posted to break the tension_



Chattaneer said:


> "A new "cut score" meeting isn't needed for subsequent administrations" - Then how do they figure out the cut score if the questions are different (and according to ncees the questions are weighted the same)?


I'm having trouble keeping up with your posts, and doing my day job, so I'm a bit behind. I answered this above, but apparently after you wrote this.



Chattaneer said:


> "exam specification" - What do you mean by this? Like, are all the questions in the bank a "specification" or is morning session A + afternoon session C a "specificaiton"?


You can find the specifications for each exam on this page:

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/



Chattaneer said:


> This also makes me question that method, because not all the new questions in the test bank will be on the first exam. So, if the questions _were_ weighted, they would have to sit for multiple administrations to get though review/weighting all the new questions?


Who said that they are _only_ taking the same exam that was offered a few weeks prior? Maybe they're only evaluating the he new questions too? Maybe they get a big enough sample size that they can use psychometrics for future new questions?



Chattaneer said:


> I assume this meeting is just to determine new questions and answer choices, right?


No, this is to generate the new exam specifications. See webpage referenced above.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You can find the specifications for each exam on this page:


Oh the _actual_ exam specifications.


----------



## Orchid PE

It might take a while for information to get into my head, but once it's in there it takes just as much effort for it to be forgotten .


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE So like this for an example session (but normally done for the entire exam):
> 
> 
> Question #
> 
> 
> Right/Wrong
> 
> 
> Cut Weight
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.2
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 1.0
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.4
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.1
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.2
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.4
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.9
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.7
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.9
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.2
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 1.0
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.1
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.5
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.7
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.8
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.9
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.3
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.5
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.9
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.4
> 
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.7
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.7
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 1.0
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.3
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.4
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.5
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.2
> 
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.3
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.8
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.2
> 
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.5
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 0.6
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 0.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *29*
> 
> 
> *21.9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exam Score*
> 
> 
> *Cut Score*


I'm too busy to do that math. But if column B adds to 29, and column C adds to 21.9, then sure it's like that. Except they would probably round up C to 22.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> "exam specification" - What do you mean by this? Like, are all the questions in the bank a "specification" or is morning session A + afternoon session C a "specificaiton"?


So for April 2018 exams &amp; after, they changed the exam spec for the Power PE. It's the one you see on their website today.

Prior to that, the exam spec did not include NFPA 70E, NPFA 30B, NFPA 497, NFPA 499. There are 9 categories today but prior exams had 10 categories you could be tested on. When they switched it to 9, some of those sub-categories shifted into the bigger categories and then they also added more protection &amp; more code questions to the exam. So for the April 2018 exam, they'd have to have the cut score meeting but exams after that are under the same spec so the standard was previously set as @RBHeadge PE said.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> they determine the cut score is 68 (out of 80) based on the difficulty and expectations for each question. Once that cut score is determined, you have to get 68 right to pass. It doesn't matter if your 68 points come from easy questions or hard questions. They all count the same toward your pass/fail.


Wait how did you get the real cut score for October's power exam?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So the cut score meeting determines the weighting for an entire question bank, which is some number of problems much greater than 80? Then each administration pulls from that bank to created different tests?

edit:: this was a question... mostly directed to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wait how did you get the real cut score for October's power exam?!


You would only know that was the real cut score IF YOU WERE MAFIA!!!! 

Hey, if yall are bored, check out our mafia game.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm too busy to do that math. But if column B adds to 29, and column C adds to 21.9, then sure it's like that. Except they would probably round up C to 22.


Yeah they add up (Excel table).

That was what was confusing me. People said each question was weighted blah blah blah, then the exam said all questions are weighted the same. But it makes sense now that each question _is_ weighted the same, and the weights are only used to determine the _"_difficulty" of the administered exam.



jean15paul_PE said:


> So the cut score meeting determines the weighting for an entire question bank, which is some number of problems much greater than 80? Then each administration pulls from that bank to created different tests?


That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> the exam spec did not include NFPA 70E, NPFA 30B, NFPA 497, NFPA 499.


I'll add that they update the codes in the exam specifications all the time. Those updates don't precipitate a new cut score meeting.


----------



## Orchid PE

Summary of what I've learned:


All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.

Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.

Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.”

There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.

The passing score weight of each question is is determined during an in-person committee meeting?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> which is some number of problems much greater than 80?


The bank is certainly larger than 80 questions.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Then each administration pulls from that bank to created different tests?


yes


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, I learned something, today.  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I learned a lot. I'll probably forget it all because I'm currently sleep deprived.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.”


And a survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field.  The survey results informs the PAKS meeting.



Chattaneer said:


> The passing score weight of each question is is determined during an in-person committee meeting?


Technically it's not a committee meeting. Non-committee members are required to participate in some number to avoid bias, group-think, etc.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The bank is certainly larger than 80 questions.
> 
> yes


I did not know this. I thought each exam was created, evaluated, and cut score determined individually. Creating one large bank based on the specification makes a lot of sense.

Another question @RBHeadge PE: Who creates the problems? I ask because Louisiana will give you CPD hours for "problem preparation for a NCEES or state professional engineering or land surveying exam." Seems to imply that it's something that "regular PEs" could do.

Edit: Or is this just put in to appease the NCEES gods and allow them to keep their licenses active? LOLOLOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll add that they update the codes in the exam specifications all the time. Those updates don't precipitate a new cut score meeting.


They did plenty of other things to the Power exam spec for April 2018, the codes are the easiest thing to remember. i know Zach Stone has an article about all of the changes on his site somewhere but I'm lazy and others can google it if they wanna know all of the nitty gritty


----------



## Orchid PE

In case anyone comes across this in the future:


All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.

Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.

After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.

When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.

Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.” A survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field, and the survey results informs the PAKS meeting.

There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.

The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wait how did you get the real cut score for October's power exam?!


really hope not lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Oh the _actual_ exam specifications.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NCEES should give tours


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Another question: Who creates the questions? I ask because Louisiana will give you CPD hours for "problem preparation for a NCEES or state professional engineering or land surveying exam."


Short answer, it's basically the PE committee of the respective engineering society.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> They did plenty of other things to the Power exam spec for April 2018, the codes are the easiest thing to remember. i know Zach Stone has an article about all of the changes on his site somewhere but I'm lazy and others can google it if they wanna know all of the nitty gritty


 @Zach Stone, P.E.



jean15paul_PE said:


> NCEES should give tours


Would probably be pretty boring. I feel like they're just another generic American office.

_Here's some desks; over there are the filing cabinets; the scantrons are in this warehouse to your left; that the copier over there - We call him Bob Marley 'cause he always be jammin'; this the kitchen, and finally the conference room. Do you need us to validate your parking?_


----------



## Orchid PE

Why is there not a sticky thread under "Anything About the PE Exam" that lists FAQs about NCEES exams? I feel like that would be a good place to answer a lot of questions before they get asked (probably by me).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Why is there not a sticky thread under "Anything About the PE Exam" that lists FAQs about NCEES exams? I feel like that would be a good place to answer a lot of questions before they get asked (probably by me).


People still wouldn't read it and would start a new thread. It'd be a handy place to just copy paste in so @RBHeadge PE can focus on those fires of his. But it'd also probably take a bunch of time to put it into one spot and have it be a cohesive thought.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> People still wouldn't read it and would start a new thread. It'd be a handy place to just copy paste in so @RBHeadge PE can focus on those fires of his. But it'd also probably take a bunch of time to put it into one spot and have it be a cohesive thought.


That's what I'm thinking. Then anytime someone asks a question, just copy and paste.

I'm game to help get something together with my limited knowledge. I'm really good at asking questions !


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Why is there not a sticky thread under "Anything About the PE Exam" that lists FAQs about NCEES exams? I feel like that would be a good place to answer a lot of questions before they get asked (probably by me).


Well, no-one reads the stickied threads (or the rules). If people did, then people wouldn't get their scores invalidated every session for discussing specific exam questions on these forums, every six months. Similarly, no one uses the search function; nor look through old threads.

It's easier for me to recreated this thread, which has most of the FAQs, every six months as a means of focusing all of the questions and vents into one place.

Ditto me having to put up a legal warning about when to add PE after your name, just after the results come out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> People still wouldn't read it and would start a new thread. It'd be a handy place to just copy paste in so @RBHeadge PE can focus on those fires of his. But it'd also probably take a bunch of time to put it into one spot and have it be a cohesive thought.


I sort of tried to do that with the opening post in this thread. 

BTW in three weeks, I'm totally gonna pile-on and troll anyone who believes that BS about registering for the next exam=fail.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well, no-one reads the stickied threads (or the rules). If people did, then people wouldn't get their scores invalidated every session for discussing specific exam questions on these forums, every six months. Similarly, no one uses the search function; nor look through old threads.
> 
> It's easier for me to recreated this thread, which has most of the FAQs, every six months as a means of focusing all of the questions and vents into one place.
> 
> Ditto me having to put up a legal warning about when to add PE after your name, just after the results come out.


how many people do you think get their scores invalidated from posts here each cycle?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My guess? based on stuff overheard at local NSPE meetings, 0&lt;n&lt;10


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well, no-one reads the stickied threads (or the rules). If people did, then people wouldn't get their scores invalidated every session for discussing specific exam questions on these forums, every six months. Similarly, no one uses the search function; nor look through old threads.
> 
> It's easier for me to recreated this thread, which has most of the FAQs, every six months as a means of focusing all of the questions and vents into one place.
> 
> Ditto me having to put up a legal warning about when to add PE after your name, just after the results come out.


I read the stickied threads, have read through old posts, and read the rules... Granted I'm probably the exception, rather than the rule.



RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW in three weeks, I'm totally gonna pile-on and troll anyone who believes that BS about registering for the next exam=fail.


I'm seriously surprised (and concerned) by the sheer number of mouth breathers who get licensed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I read the stickied threads, have read through old posts, and read the rules... Granted I'm probably the exception, rather than the rule.


same



Will.I.Am said:


> I'm seriously surprised (and concerned) by the sheer number of mouth breathers who get licensed.


also same


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Granted I'm probably the exception, rather than the rule.


We established that fact a couple weeks ago.



Will.I.Am said:


> I'm seriously surprised (and concerned) by the sheer number of mouth breathers who get licensed.


Mostly agree. The lizard part of the brain definitely takes over come Phase 5. It'll be endemic around December 3/4.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> They did plenty of other things to the Power exam spec for April 2018, the codes are the easiest thing to remember. i know *Zach Stone* has an article about all of the changes on his site somewhere but I'm lazy and others can google it if they wanna know all of the nitty gritty






RBHeadge PE said:


> @Zach Stone, P.E.




Here is the detailed list of changes to the Electrical Power PE exam specification changes made by NCEES® in 2018 if anyone is looking for it. 

Related to this is the detailed list of changes to the NCEES® official Electrical PE Practice Exam that was updated in 2018 as well. 

Since these are the only real two official documents pertaining to the Electrical Power exam by the makers of the test (NCEES®), it is helpful to gain some insight into the exam, even though the exam itself is known for being unpredictable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Zach Stone said:


> exam itself is known for being unpredictable.


fact. ugh.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We established that fact a couple weeks ago.


You're not wrong. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> Mostly agree. The lizard part of the brain definitely takes over come Phase 5. It'll be endemic around December 3/4.


Duly noted. I'll be on the lookout for primal responses in that timeframe.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Duly noted. I'll be on the lookout for primal responses in that timeframe.


Hopefully it isn't as bad as the last 2 cycles


----------



## RBHeadge PE

April 2019 wasn't bad until like 3 days before results. It's be tough, and scary, to be as bad as Oct 2018 though. But who knows, especially if this session sees results delayed as much as they were in Oct 14.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> April 2019 wasn't bad until like 3 days before results. It's be tough, and scary, to be as bad as Oct 2018 though. But who knows, especially if this session sees results delayed as much as they were in Oct 14.


What happened Oct 2018?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> What happened Oct 2018?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> delayed as much as they were in Oct 14.


What I predict NCEES headquarters will look like if this  is the case:




... Especially at the rate the SPAM thread has been going.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> What I predict NCEES headquarters will look like if this  is the case:
> 
> View attachment 14283
> 
> 
> ... Especially at the rate the SPAM thread has been going.


how long did it take in 2014? closer to Christmas?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm genuinely enjoying this blissful period of waiting. It's nice to just live and be without worrying about a study schedule.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> how long did it take in 2014? closer to Christmas?


The initial release was on day 52 (12/15), if I'm not mistaken. However, the real kicker is that, after that, results rolled in slowly and painfully over several weeks.



@RBHeadge PE lived through it, so he could tell you better than me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oct 2014 was abnormally long, 52 days. The cut score meeting for the Petroleum Engineers was scheduled pretty late in the process and that delayed it for everyone. At least most of the results came in a during the first four days after initial release.

One of the dakotas mailed out the results and they arrived on Christmas Eve. So some people had a great Christmas, others, not so much.

Pennsylvania sort of released on Day 1, in that 10% learned something that day and the rest didn't. Some Pa results would leak out for a few days, before the board put a lock on everything. They accidentally issued licenses to people that failed, then recalled the errant licenses. It was a total mess. It wasn't until day 86 that they finally correctly released it to everyone.

The extra wait was brutal. Rumors were flying, fake results threads were rampant, and some of the trolling was so cruel that the threads got deleted. It was hard to stay sane that month.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

Chattaneer said:


> In case anyone comes across this in the future:
> 
> 
> All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.
> 
> Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.
> 
> After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.
> 
> When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.
> 
> Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.” A survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field, and the survey results informs the PAKS meeting.
> 
> There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.
> 
> The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


So not to muddy the waters but does the PAKS meeting review flagged and reported questions and determine the new "cut" score for a test session or is that a separate meeting? This new cut score I would assume is determined after all exams are scored therefore results could be finalized after the new cut score is determined?


----------



## Orchid PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> So not to muddy the waters but does the PAKS meeting review flagged and reported questions and determine the new "cut" score for a test session or is that a separate meeting? This new cut score I would assume is determined after all exams are scored therefore results could be finalized after the new cut score is determined?


My understanding is the PAKS meeting is only for developing the exam specifications. I don't think there's an official name for the flagged question review meeting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've gotten a few private messages in the last few days. The themes are the same so I'll post the same general advice publicly.

That feeling that many of you are starting to feel right now is called doubt. Welcome to phase four. It's normal. Roughly 15,000 people took the PE exam a few weeks ago. Probably 6,000 of them are feeling doubt right now. Another 6,000 will be feeling it by the end of the month. Relax.

Your employer did not secretly get your test results back; so that's not the reason why they did or did not do &lt;fill in the blank&gt;. Similarly, your state board, and engineering education companies (PE exam prep, and continuous education offerers) don't know anything either. No one has the results back yet. While NCEES has probably scored your scoresheet, they likely haven't given it an official pass/fail grade yet.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I think I have (more or less) skipped Phase 2 and am on the cusp of Phase 3, though I'm not feeling it too hard.

Situation Normal?


----------



## Fisherman504

Chattaneer said:


> Summary of what I've learned:
> 
> 
> All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.
> 
> Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.
> 
> Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.”
> 
> There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.
> 
> The passing score weight of each question is is determined during an in-person committee meeting?


All questions don't seem to be the same in difficulty. There are some that takes 30 seconds and other that take 3 minutes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Fisherman504 said:


> All questions don't seem to be the same in difficulty. There are some that takes 30 seconds and other that take 3 minutes.


That's absolutely correct. I don't think anyone implied that all questions are the same difficulty. We talked about how the difficulty of each question is taken into account when calculating the cut score (i.e. the passing score).

But each question is worth the same number of points when grading your exam. It's not like there are some 1 point questions and some 3 point questions. It doesn't matter if you get easy questions or hard questions right. You have to get a certain number correct to pass.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Map is up


----------



## pse19622

Doubt definitely setting in. Doing my best to not even think about the letters P or E.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Map is up


can't tell if trolling or serious... it's too soon!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> can't tell if trolling or serious... it's too soon!


@RBHeadge PE would never troll you. This are serious business.


----------



## RadioBox

Having already passed, it feel so damn good just reading all these posts.


----------



## Atl_transportation

Does anyone have the Excel spread sheet that I have seen posted here, showing the historic data of results released vs days after sitting for the PE in each state?  I've searched and can't seem to find it.

Thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I linked to the spreadsheet in the first post of this thread.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> can't tell if trolling or serious... it's too soon!


Imma sit here all calm


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Imma sit here all calm


----------



## Wow_PE!

LyceeFruit said:


> Imma sit here all calm


Rooting for you


----------



## fyrfytr310

Wow! said:


> Rooting for you


Same here.  Go @LyceeFruit, Go!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Thanks friendos!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I’m in some sort of blissful denial about the expectation for results  for the time being.  It’s not real to me because we don’t have a thread under PE Exam Results.


----------



## cdunn2016

My best guess is that Illinois will have results about 3 weeks from today at the earliest, based on previous years. In other news, I just re-calculated my gut-feeling expected score for about the 6th time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm a solid phase 4.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm a solid phase 4.


I with you @MadamPirate. I tell myself I'm either dumb or ignorant or both.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*anxiety intensifies*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> *anxiety intensifies*


Phase 3 is breaking upon me, like a wave upon the sand.  ldman:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Phase 3 is breaking upon me, like a wave upon the sand.  ldman:


Just curious, do you actually need it for your job? As in, to stamp? Or, just for advancement?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Just curious, do you actually need it for your job? As in, to stamp? Or, just for advancement?


I won't need to stamp anything for probably another 8 or 10 years, but pretty much everyone at my company is expected to get the PE.  It comes with extra money (for you and for the company) and advancement. There's also an expectation that you'll stamp things, eventually, but not until you're one of the senior personnel in your group, which won't be for several years, in my case.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Y'all should join me on the calm cloud lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Y'all should join me on the calm cloud lol


...is the calm cloud pharmaceutically induced?  :rotflmao:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> Y'all should join me on the calm cloud lol


Hi neighbor!

also calm.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ...is the calm cloud pharmaceutically induced?  :rotflmao:


you'll find out when you get here


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cdunn2016 said:


> My best guess is that Illinois will have results about 3 weeks from today at the earliest, based on previous years.


Don't hold you breath. Especially not for Illinois.



squaretaper PE said:


> MadamPirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a solid phase 4.
> 
> 
> 
> I with you @MadamPirate. I tell myself I'm either dumb or ignorant or both.
Click to expand...

Well you are taking the test in a discipline outside your education and experience. That's gotta be rough.

Slightly OT, but do you find this wait period different, now that you have already passed and been licensed in a different discipline? Or is it still all awful?



Will.I.Am said:


> Phase 3 is breaking upon me, like a wave upon the sand.  ldman:











squaretaper PE said:


> LyceeFruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all should join me on the calm cloud lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...is the calm cloud pharmaceutically induced?  :rotflmao:
Click to expand...

She took the test in Vermont, but doesn't live in Vermont so ?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> She took the test in Vermont, but doesn't live in Vermont so ?


Things are legal in both Maine and VT 

edit: had to google it to confirm too


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Slightly OT, but do you find this wait period different, now that you have already passed and been licensed in a different discipline? Or is it still all awful?


Meh, it's about the same but with a verrrrry slight edge taken off. But I'm bookish and I *like* to study, so most of the pressure is self-induced (versus external pressure from employer, advancement, etc.).


----------



## Aiden

Man, the wait sucks a lot!


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Aiden said:


> Man, the wait sucks a lot!


I suppose we should be about halfway there by now!


----------



## Railroad Engineer

I had a dream last night that I logged onto the NCEES website and saw something along the lines of "you have been selected to receive your early results..." I woke up before I could click on it to see if I passed or failed. Then I checked the website this morning to see if it was true


----------



## pse19622

Mostly been calm and haven't thought too much about the upcoming results. But, every now and then, I think about it, and feel an intense jolt of impending doom. Like that feeling you get when you realize you're getting pulled over.


----------



## Aiden

Railroad Engineer said:


> I had a dream last night that I logged onto the NCEES website and saw something along the lines of "you have been selected to receive your early results..." I woke up before I could click on it to see if I passed or failed. Then I checked the website this morning to see if it was true


It has invaded our dreams...


----------



## RoastedOtter

I never knew that this wait could be worse than the exam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> I suppose we should be about halfway there by now!


Maybe almost halfway there!



Railroad Engineer said:


> I had a dream last night that I logged onto the NCEES website and saw something along the lines of "you have been selected to receive your early results..." I woke up before I could click on it to see if I passed or failed. Then I checked the website this morning to see if it was true






Aiden said:


> It has invaded our dreams...


I keep forgetting to add the part to Phase 4 where the exam results start invading your dreams. FWIW, the dreams last for years, even after you pass.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I don't know what it is but I have so many other things going on right now, this is the farthest from my mind.


----------



## NoVanon PE

My PMs are already making plans for me to be the PE on some future projects as though I already passed. I've been trying to tell them that I don't know if I passed and that I'm not even confident that I did pass. 

I mean the vote of confidence is great but it's going to make it hard on me if I have to explain that I didn't make it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NoVanon said:


> My PMs are already making plans for me to be the PE on some future projects as though I already passed. I've been trying to tell them that I don't know if I passed and that I'm not even confident that I did pass.
> 
> I mean the vote of confidence is great but it's going to make it hard on me if I have to explain that I didn't make it.


This is part of why I limited who knew at work. I didn't feel like going through those conversations again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NoVanon said:


> My PMs are already making plans for me to be the PE on some future projects as though I already passed. I've been trying to tell them that I don't know if I passed and that I'm not even confident that I did pass.
> 
> I mean the vote of confidence is great but it's going to make it hard on me if I have to explain that I didn't make it.


Same... my boss is scheduling his retirement. I keep telling him to give me 2 more years... just 2 more years...just in case.


----------



## VinceJones

Can anyone elaborate on the Texas 70% passing score? I read somewhere that the Texas Board of Engineers requires a minimum grade of 70% to acquire the PE license. Found a link to a pretty formal board document confirming that very verbiage and further, that 70% is required for each the morning and afternoon session, not an average of 70% between them (ex. 60% morning + 80% afternoon = fail + pass = total fail). Would this 70% be the unweighted raw score? Or would it be the weighted score?

Also, the minimum requirements for licensure in Texas must be met if applying for interchangeability of your current PE into Texas. To me, this means you would essentially need a 70% (raw or weighted) to transfer your license into Texas. If so, wouldn't that just about require a 70% be the standard cut score?

Not sure what post-test phase I'm in, but the release date can't come soon enough...


----------



## Orchid PE

Wait, what sort of results are we waiting in line for?


----------



## Orchid PE

I just saw a bunch of people standing in line and got in line behind them, because I figured we must be waiting for something good.


----------



## SDB

VinceJones said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the Texas 70% passing score? I read somewhere that the Texas Board of Engineers requires a minimum grade of 70% to acquire the PE license. Found a link to a pretty formal board document confirming that very verbiage and further, that 70% is required for each the morning and afternoon session, not an average of 70% between them (ex. 60% morning + 80% afternoon = fail + pass = total fail). Would this 70% be the unweighted raw score? Or would it be the weighted score?
> 
> Also, the minimum requirements for licensure in Texas must be met if applying for interchangeability of your current PE into Texas. To me, this means you would essentially need a 70% (raw or weighted) to transfer your license into Texas. If so, wouldn't that just about require a 70% be the standard cut score?
> 
> Not sure what post-test phase I'm in, but the release date can't come soon enough...


I believe this link should help clear things up.  There is a post in there that somewhat explains how they establish the 70% weighted cut score...hope this helps!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

VinceJones said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the Texas 70% passing score? I read somewhere that the Texas Board of Engineers requires a minimum grade of 70% to acquire the PE license. Found a link to a pretty formal board document confirming that very verbiage and further, that 70% is required for each the morning and afternoon session, not an average of 70% between them (ex. 60% morning + 80% afternoon = fail + pass = total fail). Would this 70% be the unweighted raw score? Or would it be the weighted score?
> 
> Also, the minimum requirements for licensure in Texas must be met if applying for interchangeability of your current PE into Texas. To me, this means you would essentially need a 70% (raw or weighted) to transfer your license into Texas. If so, wouldn't that just about require a 70% be the standard cut score?


Link?

This is the first I've heard that a svaled score of 70% is required for both the AM and PM sections. I'm not sure how that works for the majority of exams which aren't separated by AM and PM breadth/depth exams. Nor would how i know how that would work for CBT exams which don't have fornal AM and PM sections. 

NCEES bases the pass/fail on the score of the entire exam, and not a threshold for each section.

I've never heard of someone passing a test in one state and getting rejected for comity for an insufficient score in the receiving state. The whole convolutent scoring system is meant to avoid differing criteria.

Finally, Texas uses an unknown formula to scale the NCEES score to a Texas score where 70% is the minimum to pass. Whatever they do, its probably not a simple mx+b linear fit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Everything is bigger in Texas... including your PE exam score. LOL


----------



## CoquiPR

We know that if one pass the exam, that's the only thing they report, PASS.

If someone wants his (her) passing score, Is it possible?


----------



## NikR_PE

CoquiPR said:


> We know that if one pass the exam, that's the only thing they report, PASS.
> 
> If someone wants his (her) passing score, Is it possible?


nope


----------



## AKM3ch

Who has a good "felt like I failed then passed" story? TFS beat me up pretty bad despite getting &gt;90% on the NCEES practice exam.


----------



## Aiden

I am hoping the results will be out in 2 weeks time, although I know that the Control Systems has new specifications and a meeting must be held to determine cut score #hopeful #doubt.


----------



## Enginerd_21

Has there been a December schedule released yet to show when that meeting will be held by chance?


----------



## Aiden

Enginerd_21 said:


> Has there been a December schedule released yet to show when that meeting will be held by chance?


I am not sure, but maybe @RBHeadge PE may know.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Enginerd_21 said:


> Has there been a December schedule released yet to show when that meeting will be held by chance?






Aiden said:


> I am not sure, but maybe @RBHeadge PE may know.


I'm no @RBHeadge PE, but I've been known to channel him every now and then. We'll (probably) know more certainly in the first couple business days of December, when NCEES releases their bi-monthly circular, Licensure Exchange. Based on past years, there's a decent chance that the cut score meeting is closer to the end of the first week of December, though it could be at just about anytime.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm no @RBHeadge PE, but I've been known to channel him every now and then. We'll (probably) know more certainly in the first couple business days of December, when NCEES releases their bi-monthly circular, Licensure Exchange.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CoquiPR said:


> We know that if one pass the exam, that's the only thing they report, PASS.
> 
> If someone wants his (her) passing score, Is it possible?


No. NCEES will only report PASS. Texas gives everyone, pass or fail, a score, but no-one knows how they derive it or how to actually trace that back to the number of questions answered correctly.


----------



## VinceJones

RBHeadge PE said:


> Link?
> 
> This is the first I've heard that a svaled score of 70% is required for both the AM and PM sections. I'm not sure how that works for the majority of exams which aren't separated by AM and PM breadth/depth exams. Nor would how i know how that would work for CBT exams which don't have fornal AM and PM sections.
> 
> NCEES bases the pass/fail on the score of the entire exam, and not a threshold for each section.
> 
> I've never heard of someone passing a test in one state and getting rejected for comity for an insufficient score in the receiving state. The whole convolutent scoring system is meant to avoid differing criteria.
> 
> Finally, Texas uses an unknown formula to scale the NCEES score to a Texas score where 70% is the minimum to pass. Whatever they do, its probably not a simple mx+b linear fit.


Texas PE Requirements:
https://engineers.texas.gov/downloads/lawrules.pdf

Section 133.73 (b) and (c):
(b) For those exams or exam components with numerical scores, the passing score is 70.
(c) An examinee taking the principles and practice exam for structural engineering must receive acceptable results for each component to pass the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

VinceJones said:


> (c) An examinee taking the principles and practice exam for structural engineering must receive acceptable results for each component to pass the exam.


Thanks!

That refers to the SE exam. It has different rules for passing than the PE. I'm not a structural engineer so I'm not too familiar with its special criteria.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> VinceJones said:
> 
> 
> 
> (c) An examinee taking the principles and practice exam for structural engineering must receive acceptable results for each component to pass the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> That refers to the SE exam. It has different rules for passing than the PE. I'm not a structural engineer so I'm not too familiar with its special criteria.
Click to expand...

I'm not structural, either, but I'm familiar enough with the exam to clarify.

The SE is a 16-hour exam that's broken up into two, 8-hour components: one for vertical forces and one for lateral forces.  (Each component is also broken up into a morning and afternoon session, just like the PE.) If you took a pencil and paper PE Exam anytime recently, you almost certainly shared the room with one or more candidates taking the vertical component of the SE Exam. The lateral component is typically administered on the Saturday right after P&amp;P PE Exam administration.

So, in Texas, you apparently have to score a "70%" on both the vertical and lateral components of the SE Exam. However, the PE isn't split into components, so you only need a "70%" total score to pass.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

By the way day 26 in case anyone lost count.


----------



## VinceJones

Will.I.Am said:


> So, in Texas, you apparently have to score a "70%" on both the vertical and lateral components of the SE Exam. However, the PE isn't split into components, so you only need a "70%" total score to pass.


Very good information. Considering this 70% requirement for PE licensing in Texas, this would become an inherited requirement for any PE wishing to transfer their non-Texas PE into Texas domain. Would that not imply the top-secret black-box weighted minimum pass score is indeed 70% nationally? Otherwise, you may receive your PE in a non-Texas state with a score &lt; 70% and never be allowed to transfer your license into Texas once their board inquires NCEES about your score.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> By the way day 26 in case anyone lost count.


@Will.I.Am has count in the spam thread. Join us and see it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

VinceJones said:


> Very good information. Considering this 70% requirement for PE licensing in Texas, this would become an inherited requirement for any PE wishing to transfer their non-Texas PE into Texas domain. Would that not imply the top-secret black-box weighted minimum pass score is indeed 70% nationally? Otherwise, you may receive your PE in a non-Texas state with a score &lt; 70% and never be allowed to transfer your license into Texas once their board inquires NCEES about your score.


No, this is why I put the "70%" in quotation marks. The raw cut score may be anywhere from about 51 to 58, roughly speaking, which gives you a range of roughly 64 to 73 percent. If the cut score established by NCEES is anywhere other than 56/80 = 70%, Texas will set that cut score equal to a scaled score of "70%". No one really knows what other black magic goes into the Texas scaled scores beyond that, but it's probably neither linear nor particularly straightforward. 

So, anyone who has passed the PE Exam, by default, has a Texas scaled score of "70%" or higher.


----------



## BookALook

Scores usually start coming out first or second week after Thanksgiving. I would say Dec 9-10 is when we start hearing about results.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BookALook said:


> Scores usually start coming out first or second week after Thanksgiving. I would say Dec 9-10 is when we start hearing about results.


Futile Exercise C.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Futile Exercise C.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

BookALook said:


> Scores usually start coming out first or second week after Thanksgiving. I would say Dec 9-10 is when we start hearing about results.


I'd probably say closer to the end of that week, strongly dependent on when the control systems cut score meeting is. You may not be too far off.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'd probably say closer to the end of that week, strongly dependent on when the control systems cut score meeting is. You may not be too far off.


STAY ON THE SIDE OF CALM AND SANITY WITH ME @Will.I.Am!!! Don't succumb to Futile Exercise C!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> STAY ON THE SIDE OF CALM AND SANITY WITH ME @Will.I.Am!!! Don't succumb to Futile Exercise C!


Just PLEASE let it be before I go on vacation!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Just PLEASE let it be before I go on vacation!


when's vaca?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> when's vaca?


Dec 13th through the end of the year.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> STAY ON THE SIDE OF CALM AND SANITY WITH ME @Will.I.Am!!! Don't succumb to Futile Exercise C!


Haha, I succumbed to Futile Exercise C about a week before the exam, when my exam prep had plateaued.  

Honestly, I'm having fun with it, though. I know that results may or may not come when I'm expecting them to, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> STAY ON THE SIDE OF CALM AND SANITY WITH ME @Will.I.Am!!! Don't succumb to Futile Exercise C!


He's been there for a while....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Dec 13th through the end of the year.


Seems more likely than not that you'll have them before vacation, but i make no guarantees.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> MadamPirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dec 13th through the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems more likely than not that you'll have them before vacation, but i make no guarantees.
Click to expand...

You may be cutting it close, though.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seems more likely than not that you'll have them before vacation, but i make no guarantees.


I know this, but it could be a bad year, too.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am said:


> No, this is why I put the "70%" in quotation marks. The raw cut score may be anywhere from about 51 to 58, roughly speaking, which gives you a range of roughly 64 to 73 percent. If the cut score established by NCEES is anywhere other than 56/80 = 70%, Texas will set that cut score equal to a scaled score of "70%". No one really knows what other black magic goes into the Texas scaled scores beyond that, but it's probably neither linear nor particularly straightforward.
> 
> So, anyone who has passed the PE Exam, by default, has a Texas scaled score of "70%" or higher.


So what you're saying is ... nationally PEs are smarter than Texas PEs? ... because Texas has curved the score for their less smart engineers?

Cool; I'm here for Texas bashing. hahahaha


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So what you're saying is ... nationally PEs are smarter than Texas PEs? Cool; I'm here for this.


You should consider a career in politics if this engineering thing doesn't work out.


----------



## TXCivE

BookALook said:


> Scores usually start coming out first or second week after Thanksgiving. I would say Dec 9-10 is when we start hearing about results.


Dec 2. Take that to the bank


----------



## VinceJones

Will.I.Am said:


> No, this is why I put the "70%" in quotation marks. The raw cut score may be anywhere from about 51 to 58, roughly speaking, which gives you a range of roughly 64 to 73 percent. If the cut score established by NCEES is anywhere other than 56/80 = 70%, Texas will set that cut score equal to a scaled score of "70%". No one really knows what other black magic goes into the Texas scaled scores beyond that, but it's probably neither linear nor particularly straightforward.
> 
> So, anyone who has passed the PE Exam, by default, has a Texas scaled score of "70%" or higher.


Ah, and so continues the mysterious cut score.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seems more likely than not that you'll have them before vacation, but i make no guarantees.


You seem to believe that it will be really late this year in comparison to the last 8 years or so with the exception of Oct '14. It seems like it should be closer to Dec. 2 - Dec. 6 based on the previous releases. I know you have stated that they Controls exam needs a cut score meeting, but there have to have been other exams with cut score meeting in that time frame, I would think.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> You seem to believe that it will be really late this year in comparison to the last 8 years or so with the exception of Oct '14. It seems like it should be closer to Dec. 2 - Dec. 6 based on the previous releases. I know you have stated that they Controls exam needs a cut score meeting, but there have to have been other exams with cut score meeting in that time frame, I would think.


Yeah, October of '15 and October of '16 have similar release dates to what @RBHeadge PE is anticipating, though somewhat shorter durations, because the exam was administered at a later date in October, both times. The thing that really hoses us for this cycle is that the exam took place on October 25th, which made November 1st a Friday, which pushes the Thanksgiving holiday right up to the end of the month. The last time the exam was given on that date was in October of '13. However, that cycle didn't have any new specifications, so results came the first week of December, as usual, because there were no cut score meetings to schedule. 

The last time circumstances were similar to this administration, with the exam taking place relatively early in October and Thanksgiving being pushed to the last week in November was... you guessed it... October of '14. Now, that release was a crapstorm for other reasons, but part of what made it late was the timing that's very similar to this year's administration.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

*Duplicate Post*

Not trying to be obnoxious.  It just comes naturally.


----------



## Aiden

Will.I.Am said:


> *Duplicate Post*
> 
> Not trying to be obnoxious.  It just comes naturally.


^^ You mean well @Will.I.Am.

I am going to just assume it will come out the first week of December just to make me feel better, although it may very well not. Haha!


----------



## Leo037

TXCivE said:


> Dec 2. Take that to the bank


I like the confidence lol


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, October of '15 and October of '16 have similar release dates to what @RBHeadge PE is anticipating, though somewhat shorter durations, because the exam was administered at a later date in October, both times. The thing that really hoses us for this cycle is that the exam took place on October 25th, which made November 1st a Friday, which pushes the Thanksgiving holiday right up to the end of the month. The last time the exam was given on that date was in October of '13. However, that cycle didn't have any new specifications, so results came the first week of December, as usual, because there were no cut score meetings to schedule.
> 
> The last time circumstances were similar to this administration, with the exam taking place relatively early in October and Thanksgiving being pushed to the last week in November was... you guessed it... October of '14. Now, that release was a crapstorm for other reasons, but part of what made it late was the timing that's very similar to this year's administration.


Thanks for the info! Given that we should not (crossing fingers) see those other issues, maybe the release will be closer to 45 days putting it closer to December 11th instead of the 2nd - 6th.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Thanks for the info! Given that we should not (crossing fingers) see those other issues, maybe the release will be closer to 45 days putting it closer to December 11th instead of the 2nd - 6th.


That's about what I'm thinking.


----------



## leggo PE

Guys, just remember... The worst wait is when your state doesn't release on the first day. Hopefully that won't happen to any of you!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Guys, just remember... The worst wait is when your state doesn't release on the first day. Hopefully that won't happen to any of you!


Can attest to this


----------



## Aiden

*FUTILE EXCERCISE B*

RESULTS WILL COME OUT BEFORE DEC 9TH... SEE BELOW... HAHA!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The last time circumstances were similar to this administration, with the exam taking place relatively early in October and Thanksgiving being pushed to the last week in November was... you guessed it... October of '14. Now, that release was a crapstorm for other reasons, but part of what made it late was the timing that's very similar to this year's administration.


In addition to the calendar, October '14 was made even worse because that Petroleum Engineering had to have a cut score meeting that year. For whatever reason, the once/year exams have their cut score meetings later in the post-exam period than the twice/year exams. The Petroleum cut score meeting was Dec 8-9, one of the latest in the MC era, so things were really delayed for everyone.

To note: I have no idea when the control systems meeting will be held. I'm waiting for the December newsletter just like everyone else. I can only guess and that's not worth much.



leggo PE said:


> Guys, just remember... The worst wait is when your state doesn't release on the first day.


^So much this^

Just remember, even if the results come out during the [xth] week of December, it doesn't mean that all 55 states and territories will get it that same week.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The longer the better. Ignorance is bliss ova here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aiden said:


> *FUTILE EXCERCISE B*
> 
> RESULTS WILL COME OUT BEFORE DEC 9TH... SEE BELOW... HAHA!
> 
> View attachment 14394


The two things aren't connected. There have been plenty of time when the results came out after the registration window opened.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I  you @RBHeadge PE, the voice of reason &amp; logic.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I  you @RBHeadge PE, the voice of reason &amp; logic.


I've tried to help out, when I can.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've tried to help out, when I can.


You do and I  the extra voice of reason &amp; logic you bring


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Aiden said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FUTILE EXCERCISE B*
> 
> RESULTS WILL COME OUT BEFORE DEC 9TH... SEE BELOW... HAHA!
> 
> View attachment 14394
> 
> 
> 
> The two things aren't connected. There have been plenty of time when the results came out after the registration window opened.
Click to expand...

Then people foolishly assumed they had failed when they were able to register for the next exam cycle... As if the left hand actually knows what the right is doing. 



Now, if registration for the next administration _closed_ on December 9th, you'd definitely be on to something...


----------



## Wow_PE!

civilrobot said:


> The longer the better. Ignorance is bliss ova here.


Agreed.  I need to concentrate on the holidays


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wow! said:


> Agreed.  I need to concentrate on the holidays


Exactly. I'm still arranging my social calendar to catch up with people.


----------



## Orchid PE

*waves hand*

These aren't the results you're looking for.
You can go about your vacations.
Move along.


----------



## Aiden

RBHeadge PE said:


> The two things aren't connected. There have been plenty of time when the results came out after the registration window opened.





Will.I.Am said:


> Then people foolishly assumed they had failed when they were able to register for the next exam cycle... As if the left hand actually knows what the right is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if registration for the next administration _closed_ on December 9th, you'd definitely be on to something...


Yes, I agree. Futile indeed.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Whelp, I've had my first nightmare about logging into NCEES and seeing a fail on the dashboard.


----------



## VinceJones

Picking through the various forums on here led me to put today on my calendar as the earliest possible weekday scores could become available. The question is...with the premise that you are equally likely to fail as you are to pass, would you prefer to know before thanksgiving or after? The answer is easy if you passed, but would you prefer knowing a failure before or after all the family is at the table?


----------



## MDeebs PE

VinceJones said:


> Picking through the various forums on here led me to put today on my calendar as the earliest possible weekday scores could become available. The question is...with the premise that you are equally likely to fail as you are to pass, would you prefer to know before thanksgiving or after? The answer is easy if you passed, but would you prefer knowing a failure before or after all the family is at the table?


Personally, I would just like to know either way. Waiting is no fun. If I passed, I'd like to celebrate. If I failed, I'd like to start preparing to take it again. With that being said, I feel that we'll be waiting for at least two more weeks. I don't have any real reason to feel that way. It's just a gut feeling.


----------



## Enginerd_21

MadamPirate said:


> Whelp, I've had my first nightmare about logging into NCEES and seeing a fail on the dashboard.


I usually have this one interchanged with showing up to the exam late and/or not bringing my verification and not being let in. Tis the season i suppose.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

TXCivE said:


> Dec 2. Take that to the bank


December 4th is my bet.....


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

VinceJones said:


> Picking through the various forums on here led me to put today on my calendar as the earliest possible weekday scores could become available. The question is...with the premise that you are equally likely to fail as you are to pass, would you prefer to know before thanksgiving or after? The answer is easy if you passed, but would you prefer knowing a failure before or after all the family is at the table?


I don't think that October results have been released in November during the multiple-choice era (since 2007). And I very strongly doubt that they were ever released in November before that. I can't even fathom the results for this cycle coming before December 4th... And it'll probably be more like the second week in December. Hope that doesn't burst your bubble too hard. 

:waiting:

Edit: I found this emoji, recently, which I think I'm going to use when discussing Futile Exercise C.  :deadhorse:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

January Jones said:


> December 4th is my bet.....


If anyone wants to bet on December 4th, PM me. I'm thinking about becoming EB's token bookie. 

:rotflmao:   :Locolaugh:   :rtft: arty-smiley-048:

:deadhorse:


----------



## VinceJones

Will.I.Am said:


> I don't think that October results have been released in November during the multiple-choice era (since 2007). And I very strongly doubt that they were ever released in November before that. I can't even fathom the results for this cycle coming before December 4th... And it'll probably be more like the second week in December. Hope that doesn't burst your bubble too hard.
> 
> :waiting:
> 
> Edit: I found this emoji, recently, which I think I'm going to use when discussing Futile Exercise C.  :deadhorse:


"Earliest possible" isn't in the same league as "best guess since I sit on the board and know better". No bubble here, just passing the suck time.

Cute emoji by the way sir.
:deadhorse:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

VinceJones said:


> Picking through the various forums on here led me to put today on my calendar as the earliest possible weekday scores could become available.


It's certainly not going to happen in November. I'm bearish on the first week of December.



VinceJones said:


> The question is...with the premise that you are equally likely to fail as you are to pass, would you prefer to know before thanksgiving or after? The answer is easy if you passed, but would you prefer knowing a failure before or after all the family is at the table?


The wait is the worst part of this whole process. The stress goes up exponentially with time and it can become crippling after 40 days. If you (all readers) don't believe me, just see how you feel on Dec 3, 5, 9, 10, 11... it gets awful.

At the same time, failing is a awesome gut punch. It! Will! Hurt! The pain of failing probably increases with time spent waiting but at a much lower rate than above.

So if you want to minimize your pain, you want to learn of a fail as quickly as possible. Maybe you don't want to learn about it right before a festive holiday? But personally I'm a rip-off-the-bandaid guy.

OTOH, the joy of passing increases with time, You want it to age so you can appreciate it more, but not spoil so that that the elation feels more like relief than joy.

How do you balance the two? IDK.



Will.I.Am said:


> If anyone wants to bet on December 4th, PM me. I'm thinking about becoming EB's token bookie.


Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Speaking of odds, anyone want to make odds on who reads and reports the schedule found in the December 2019 NCEES Liscensure Exchange newsletter first?

@RBHeadge PE 4:1?

@Will.I.Am 1:2?

field 6:1?


----------



## VinceJones

January Jones said:


> December 4th is my bet.....


I've got $5 on Friday the 13th.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should probably make clear that when we say "release", we mean the first/earliest day that the results are released.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The wait is the worst part of this whole process. The stress goes up exponentially with time and it can become crippling after 40 days. If you (all readers) don't believe me, just see how you feel on Dec 3, 5, 9, 10, 11... it gets awful.


10/10 can confirm.



RBHeadge PE said:


> At the same time, failing is a awesome gut punch. It! Will! Hurt! The pain of failing probably increases with time spent waiting but at a much lower rate than above.


Also, 10/10 can confirm. First time I failed, I almost threw my phone across the room


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of odds, anyone want to make odds on who reads and reports the schedule found in the December 2019 NCEES Liscensure Exchange newsletter first?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE 4:1?
> 
> @Will.I.Am 1:2?
> 
> field 6:1?


Depends strongly on how much IRL work I have on the first couple days of next week. The way it's looking, currently, I'd put myself closer to 2:1.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Depends strongly on how much IRL work I have on the first couple days of next week. The way it's looking, currently, I'd put myself closer to 2:1.


Really, that low?

I'm surprised that no one has https://ncees.org/news/ set as their homepage.


----------



## SB_VA

VinceJones said:


> Picking through the various forums on here led me to put today on my calendar as the earliest possible weekday scores could become available. The question is...with the premise that you are equally likely to fail as you are to pass, would you prefer to know before thanksgiving or after? The answer is easy if you passed, but would you prefer knowing a failure before or after all the family is at the table?


I'd really just like to know at this point.  Either celebrate or quick cry and back to studying.  

In my mind, there are 3 groups at this point: A) PASS, scored above the cut score; B) FAIL, scored well below the cut score, and C) Undecided, depending if a question/two are re-evaluated may pass.  Currently wafting between *Phase 3 (Worry) *and *Phase 4 (Doubt) *and I have convinced myself I am in 'Undecided'.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

really I just want to put my books away and have my office space all organized again.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Really, that low?
> 
> I'm surprised that no one has https://ncees.org/news/ set as their homepage.


Maybe more like 1:1. My boss is catching up on his deadlines and will probably have a decent pile of work waiting for me next Monday.

Also, that's not a bad idea for a homepage.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For whatever it worth. When I went through the process, I found the wait for my final application to be approved by my state board to be worse than the wait for exam results. (I'm in a decoupled state.) But I'm weird.

My feeling happened to mirror the outcome. I passed the exam on the first try. But I did not have my application approved on the first try.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

On a side note, it's difficult to think about slope stability analyses and betting odds at the same time: 

10:1 slope - Not risky.

10:1 betting odds - Significantly risky.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm pretty busy next week. Probably won't be as active on here.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> really I just want to put my books away and have my office space all organized again.


Same!


----------



## Railroad Engineer

I guess if you really want to know results you could do this (Heavy Sarcasm):



I am sure NCEES and your state board will let you know pretty quickly what the result is...

[email protected] does that speed up the release process for an individual?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

^poking the bear


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ^poking the bear


oking: :waitwall:


----------



## Aiden

I had a dream last night that it was December 4th and it was time to time to check my email. But, I woke up and it was November 25th.... LOL


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

VinceJones said:


> I've got $5 on Friday the 13th.


I got a scientific guestimation as to why I say the 4th... Last year the October exam was October 26th and the results came out on December 5th at 11:30 am in Michigan...  So based on that.... The test this year was given on October 25th....  So let’s do the math 26 -25 =1 day soooooo.....  If I do my math right.... Dec 5 -  1 day will get is the date of  Dec 4th!!!!


----------



## Aiden

January Jones said:


> I got a scientific guestimation as to why I say the 4th... Last year the October exam was October 26th and the results came out on December 5th at 11:30 am in Michigan...  So based on that.... The test this year was given on October 25th....  So let’s do the math 26 -25 =1 day soooooo.....  If I do my math right.... Dec 5 -  1 day will get is the date of  Dec 4th!!!!


How about the new specifications for the control systems exam? It may push it to the following week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Blah blah blah, cut score meeting.

Blah blah blah, timing of Thanksgiving.

Blah blah, second week of December.

:deadhorse:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Blah blah blah, cut score meeting.
> 
> Blah blah blah, timing of Thanksgiving.
> 
> Blah blah, second week of December.
> 
> :deadhorse:


At least no one is trying to figure out the cut score.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least no one is trying to figure out the cut score... _*yet.*_


FIFY. Though, that is a plus, regardless.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

Will.I.Am said:


> FIFY. Though, that is a plus, regardless.


Well those two structural questions in the structural depth were totally too hard. But the rest was easy. I am going to say 62.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> Well those two structural questions in the structural depth were totally too hard. But the rest was easy. I am going to say 62.


No, the vets here have learned that the cut score is always 81. Right, @squaretaper PE?


----------



## NikR_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> No, the vets here have learned that the cut score is always 81. Right, @squaretaper PE?


Unless it was an easy exam this cycle. Then it could be higher.


----------



## delladoug

I am starting to get antsy myself. I am not at all worried about the cut score because I have no idea what _my _score was...

I am going back and forth between being sure that I passed and being fairly confident that I failed.

I am also waiting on an offer from a new job after 12 years at my current company. I love my boss, but there is nowhere to go here, and I have been angling for this move for the past 5 years.

The level of uncertainty in my life right now is too much for my anxious disposition.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> No, the vets here have learned that the cut score is always 81. Right, @squaretaper PE?


It's 81, ± 40.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

good thing I did those 5 bonus long hand questions on the back.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> good thing I did those 5 bonus long hand questions on the back.


You probably shouldn't post that on here. Pretty sure they're included in the NDA.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

Will.I.Am said:


> You probably shouldn't post that on here. Pretty sure they're included in the NDA.


Thanks for the heads up. Edited my post! Hopefully NCEES didn't see it in time.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> Unless it was an easy exam this cycle. Then it could be higher.


It was pretty easy.


----------



## NoVanon PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> good thing I did those 5 bonus long hand questions on the back.
> 
> Nothing to see here.


See, I know this isnt true and I'm sitting thinking...

Omg, did I miss some questions l? Were there some on the back I didn't see? Oh no...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least no one is trying to figure out the cut score.


That will get into full swing _after_ results come out, right? When people who failed get their diagnostics and people in Texas get their fake scores. Then lots of math and speculation.


----------



## Orchid PE

The scores are going to be released on December 3rd.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> The scores are going to be released on December 3rd.


Confirmed by anonymous source.


----------



## VinceJones

I walked into the exam expecting a MDM cut score of 75% or 60. Morning was rough, likely was on the wrong side of 30. Afternoon felt much better, maybe on the right side of 30. Add in the false sense of security that accompanies the trap correct answers with a factor of safety of 2 and I definitely failed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh yeah, I definitely failed.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

I just have this feeling that next week I will be checking my email non-stop.

Also pro-tip, do not have your significant other or friend, read you your results... just rip the band aid off and do it yourself. Last season, I got my husband to read it for me and he sat on the phone in silence for like 5 minutes. The wait was excruciating and I had failed. Basically, he had not prepared himself to tell me nicely that I failed so he just sat in silence trying to figure out what to say. Learn from my lesson, do not do this!  

I am hoping that I get a better result this time reading my results for myself


----------



## Ryangreen1970

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> I just have this feeling that next week I will be checking my email non-stop.
> 
> Also pro-tip, do not have your significant other or friend, read you your results... just rip the band aid off and do it yourself. Last season, I got my husband to read it for me and he sat on the phone in silence for like 5 minutes. The wait was excruciating and I had failed. Basically, he had not prepared himself to tell me nicely that I failed so he just sat in silence trying to figure out what to say. Learn from my lesson, do not do this!


100% agree with significant other statement. I would also add to not open results in front of group of friends or family. They weren't ready for that anger.

I know this because I have done both.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That will get into full swing _after_ results come out, right? When people who failed get their diagnostics and people in Texas get their fake scores. Then lots of math and speculation.


Yes it will.



Ryangreen1970 said:


> 100% agree with significant other statement. I would also add to not open results in front of group of friends or family. They weren't ready for that anger.
> 
> I know this because I have done both.


1st time I failed, a coworker was with me, I wanted to huck my phone across the room.

And then most recently failure, I was with a different coworker and just dropped my phone from sadness


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I've done well to not think too much about the exam up until this week.  Now I've started combing through result release threads, NCEES licensure exchange, NCEES twitter.... looking for clues.  Did you know NCEES Twitter posts the same line about "Wondering about results...?" one to two weeks before results are released?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

PEstruc said:


> I've done well to not think too much about the exam up until this week.  Now I've started combing through result release threads, NCEES licensure exchange, NCEES twitter.... looking for clues.  Did you know NCEES Twitter posts the same line about "Wondering about results...?" one to two weeks before results are released?


There was a thread about that last year and it did not happen as it did in the years past... although I will say I will probably start looking for clues too. My mind cannot handle the wait.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> I just have this feeling that next week I will be checking my email non-stop.


And you'll probably be checking it for _*ALL*_ of next week, too. 

:waitwall: :bawling: :deadhorse:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PEstruc said:


> I've done well to not think too much about the exam up until this week.  Now I've started combing through result release threads, NCEES licensure exchange, NCEES twitter.... looking for clues.  Did you know NCEES Twitter posts the same line about "Wondering about results...?" one to two weeks before results are released?






aspiringWRE_PE said:


> There was a thread about that last year and it did not happen as it did in the years past... although I will say I will probably start looking for clues too. My mind cannot handle the wait.


Futile exercise D.


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Will.I.Am said:


> And you'll probably be checking it for _*ALL*_ of next week, too.
> 
> :waitwall: :bawling: :deadhorse:


Haha I love how every time someone mentions a first week release you have to remind them that we probably won't be getting them until week 2.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Will.I.Am said:


> And you'll probably be checking it for _*ALL*_ of next week, too.
> 
> :waitwall: :bawling: :deadhorse:


Yup.  I'm thinking the 9th.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> Haha I love how every time someone mentions a first week release you have to remind them that we probably won't be getting them until week 2.


I'm very passionate about this topic.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least no one is trying to figure out the cut score.


Not yet at least ....  I tortured myself last year and still got my formula  Thankfully I finally passed so my mumbo  jumbo didn’t matter


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

Aiden said:


> How about the new specifications for the control systems exam? It may push it to the following week.


Nope... that don’t matter


----------



## Wow_PE!

fyrfytr310 said:


> Yup.  I'm thinking the 9th.


I agree


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That will get into full swing _after_ results come out, right? When people who failed get their diagnostics and people in Texas get their fake scores. Then lots of math and speculation.


ughh, that week is rough. Everyone in those threads are pissed off and looking for someone to blame. It's definitely not the time or place for logic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> aspiringWRE_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEstruc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done well to not think too much about the exam up until this week.  Now I've started combing through result release threads, NCEES licensure exchange, NCEES twitter.... looking for clues.  Did you know NCEES Twitter posts the same line about "Wondering about results...?" one to two weeks before results are released?
> 
> 
> 
> There was a thread about that last year and it did not happen as it did in the years past... although I will say I will probably start looking for clues too. My mind cannot handle the wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Futile exercise D.
Click to expand...

lusone:



Will.I.Am said:


> Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you'll probably be checking it for _*ALL*_ of next week, too.
> 
> :waitwall: :bawling: :deadhorse:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I love how every time someone mentions a first week release you have to remind them that we probably won't be getting them until week 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very passionate about this topic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

January Jones said:


> Nope... that don’t matter


#FakeNews

:Locolaugh: :rotflmao:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Yup.  I'm thinking the 9th.


I currently have the O/U at 46.5.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I currently have the O/U at 46.5.


So does that put it overnight of the 10th?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So does that put it overnight of the 10th?


Yeah, splitting the 10th and the 11th, with no push.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, splitting the 10th and the 11th, with no push.


I'm really feeling the 12th or 13th, tbh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got two potential "dates" in mind, each with their own uncertainty distribution surrounding it. That might lead one to believe that I have a bimodal PDF in mind. But if I sum the two functions together it basically makes a flat line across much of the week. I can't narrow things until the wave function begins to collapse with the release of December newsletter.

Regardless: Mass, NJ, Georgia, Hawai'i might not see it until week three; and Pennsylvania's gonna have a stressful Christmas break.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

PEstruc said:


> I've done well to not think too much about the exam up until this week.  Now I've started combing through result release threads, NCEES licensure exchange, NCEES twitter.... looking for clues.  Did you know NCEES Twitter posts the same line about "Wondering about results...?" one to two weeks before results are released?


I feel like them posting this on twitter and FB on Thursday is the only hope that we MIGHT get results by the end of next week. This would also mean that the Control Systems meeting would be happening early next week which COULD happen.

I still think Dec 13th is the safest date to say we will have the results. 

Waiting for the 3rd time and as much as I try to avoid thinking about it....its just not possible!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WickedYetCivil said:


> This would also mean that the Control Systems meeting would be happening early next week which COULD happen.


I'd be hyper-suprised if the meeting abuts Thanksgiving Weekend. Nearly everyone at this meeting are volunteers PEs; no one is going to volunteer to work or travel to a meeting that weekend; or at least not enough for a critical mass of people.

A meeting concluding later in the week, or one that starts early the following week seems more reasonable.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Try to distract yourself. Burn off the stress at the gym, go out with friends/family, or waste time in the spam thread


NCEES monitors this board and if they see you spamming they doc points. Just a warning.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Audi driver said:


> NCEES monitors this board and if they see you spamming they doc points. Just a warning.


No they don't.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

bdhlphcdh said:


> No they don't.


Prove it.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Audi driver said:


> Prove it.


No you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I thought spamming got you bonus points


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> NCEES monitors this board and if they see you spamming they doc points. Just a warning.


At least @Will.I.Am @Chattaneer and I will go out in a blaze of glory!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> At least @Will.I.Am @Chattaneer and I will go out in a blaze of glory!


If that's true, then the three of us have definitely failed and we might as well go home now.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> At least @Will.I.Am @Chattaneer and I will go out in a blaze of glory!


Maybe if we spam enough, we'll have so many negative points that they will overflow into positive points.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer said:


> Maybe if we spam enough, we'll have so many negative points that they will overflow into positive points.


that's the spirit!


----------



## leggo PE

All I'm saying is the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass...

But now that the spam reached its goal way ahead of time, we're in uncharted territory.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> At least @Will.I.Am @Chattaneer and I will go out in a blaze of glory!


I'm waiting too!



leggo PE said:


> we're in uncharted territory.


Here be dragons..


----------



## pse19622

Next Friday for Texas, I can feel it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Day...33?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Day...33?


@Will.I.Am has the count


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @Will.I.Am has the count






squaretaper PE said:


> Day...33?


Friday marks 5 weeks, so yeah, today is day 33.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Feels more like day 333.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Feels more like day 333.


drama queen


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> drama queen


Well  you, too.


----------



## AKM3ch

LyceeFruit said:


> drama queen


Good addition Chief


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

Today marks day 34 of The Suck. According to the available data, day 34 is the earliest that NCEES has ever made their initial release of results. This should give some context as to why we're getting hosed by the timing. (Last year, Thanksgiving was on Nov. 22nd. This makes a huge difference between taking the exam on Oct. 26th, versus Oct. 25th.) There's a decent chance that everything else is basically squared away, and that the control systems cut score meeting could, hypothetically, take place this weekend... But that never had a snowball's chance in Hades of happening, because of Turkey Day.  So, we wait and wonder when the control systems nerds will be able to get together as we enjoy our turkey and football.

The struggle is real, my friends.  

:deadhorse:


----------



## SpecificHeat

Do you think that the control nerds will be in a better mood after Thanksgiving and that it will therefore lead to them releasing more favorable cut-scores? Maybe this is a good thing!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SpecificHeat said:


> Do you think that the control nerds will be in a better mood after Thanksgiving and that it will therefore lead to them releasing more favorable cut-scores? Maybe this is a good thing!


Controls nerds will statistically be grumpier than usual because their customers scheduled their work for the holiday.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SpecificHeat said:


> Do you think that the control nerds will be in a better mood after Thanksgiving and that it will therefore lead to them releasing more favorable cut-scores? Maybe this is a good thing!


If you took the control systems exam, it probably doesn't hurt... For the rest of us, it just Sucks for a while longer. 

:dunno:   :waitwall:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Controls nerds will statistically be grumpier than usual because their customers scheduled their work for the holiday.


Cheb would know better than I would.


----------



## Aiden

It is safe to say that results will come out in 2 weeks, more or less. Hang on there!


----------



## Orchid PE

Dec 3rd.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Dec 3rd.


An inconsequential day in (most) people’s lives?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> An inconsequential day in (most) people’s lives?


Possibly the day that @Chattaneer loses his marbles.


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

I was hoping my Thanksgiving food coma would last until the results were out...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> I was hoping my Thanksgiving food coma would last until the results were out...


Well keep eating and it might


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Definitely going with December 9th!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> I was hoping my Thanksgiving food coma would last until the results were out...


Sorry but there's not enough tryptophan in turkey for that.


----------



## niudawang

2 more days left.


----------



## 8HoursOfMyLife

“I am still alive but I am barely breathing” The script.


----------



## ZGL

Day #38, results are out today.


----------



## 8HoursOfMyLife

ZGL said:


> Day #38, results are out today.


Why would you say that? You should be banned from here


----------



## Ryangreen1970

Unfortunately, my moneys on next week.


----------



## TXCivE

8HoursOfMyLife said:


> Why would you say that? You should be banned from here


That's a bit harsh lol

I'm thinking today as well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ZGL said:


> Day #38, results are out today.






TXCivE said:


> I'm thinking today as well.


----------



## Baconator.

Wednesday at the earliest....


----------



## deenymeeny

Hi, is this where you go when you've lost your mind waiting?


----------



## Baconator.

deenymeeny said:


> Hi, is this where you go when you've lost your mind waiting?


It took you this long?!?!?


----------



## deenymeeny

I've been searching reddit the past month looking for crazy people like me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

deenymeeny said:


> Hi, is this where you go when you've lost your mind waiting?


You've come to the right place.


----------



## deenymeeny

awesome!  

So I skimmed through the last 18 pages.  Seems like the assumption is the controls committee meets up this week and our scores come up next week?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Pretty much. I'm waiting on the NCEES December newsletter to announce the dates of that meeting.


----------



## delladoug

I was pretty much fine for the first 3 1/2 weeks, but now I am losing my cool. Having a very hard time keeping sane. 

Fingers crossed for Friday


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

deenymeeny said:


> Hi, is this where you go when you've lost your mind waiting?


Yes. And here:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/34498-october-2019-15k-spam-thread/


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Pretty much. I'm waiting on the NCEES December newsletter to announce the dates of that meeting.


https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/December-2019-LEx-web.pdf

The newsletter is out.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@RBHeadge PE "December 5–7  PE Structural Exam Scoring Clemson, South Carolina "

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!?


----------



## Railroad Engineer

so February 2020 for the Control Systems meeting?


----------



## Railroad Engineer

civilrobot said:


> @RBHeadge PE "December 5–7  PE Structural Exam Scoring Clemson, South Carolina "
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!?


SE (structural engineering) exam. not the PE - Structural exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So the controls meeting isn't listed on the december newsletter. That certainly makes things more diffiult to predict.

What does that mean? idk . Maybe they had the meeting last month and the results could be coming out soon. Or maybe the still don't have the meeting scheduled yet and it could be a while. Maybe they just forgot to add the meeting to the newsletter, and nothing has changed from 10 min ago. *At this point, people shouldn't assume anything with regards to the release date*.



civilrobot said:


> @RBHeadge PE "December 5–7  PE Structural Exam Scoring Clemson, South Carolina "
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!?


The SE exam has their scoring meeting (or cut score equiv)) Dec 5-7. Implies that they should see their results early-mid next week. I'm not all that familiar with the SE exam, so I could be wrong.

p.s. nothing says that the the SE has to come out after the PE. It just tends to work out that way.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Railroad Engineer said:


> SE (structural engineering) exam. not the PE - Structural exam.


thanks... you could tell that I was reading it the other way lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

VinceJones said:


> My highlight from the December newsletter, regarding retesting next year with the cbt format: my calculator (TI-36X Pro) is no longer good.
> 
> "2020 approved calculators:
> NCEES recently approved the calculator models that can be used on computer-based and pencil-and paper exams in 2020:
> 
> Casio: All fx-115 and fx-991 models (Any Casio calculator must have “fx-115” or “fx-991” in its model name.)
> 
> Hewlett Packard: The HP 33s and HP 35s models, but no others"


Keep reading at the top of the page. Stupid column formatting but they include the TI-36X and 30X calculators too



> 2020 approved calculators NCEES recently approved the calculator models that can be used on computer-based and pencil-and paper exams in 2020:
> Casio: All fx-115 and fx-991 models (Any Casio calculator must have “fx-115” or “fx-991” in its model name.) Hewlett Packard: The HP 33s and HP 35s models, but no others
> Texas Instruments: All TI-30X and TI-36X models (Any Texas Instruments calculator must have “TI-30X” or “TI-36X” in its model name.)


----------



## MDeebs PE

VinceJones said:


> My highlight from the December newsletter, regarding retesting next year with the cbt format: my calculator (TI-36X Pro) is no longer good.
> 
> "2020 approved calculators:
> NCEES recently approved the calculator models that can be used on computer-based and pencil-and paper exams in 2020:
> 
> Casio: All fx-115 and fx-991 models (Any Casio calculator must have “fx-115” or “fx-991” in its model name.)
> 
> Hewlett Packard: The HP 33s and HP 35s models, but no others"


The newsletter continues in the next column stating:

"Texas Instruments: All TI-30X and TI-36X models (Any Texas Instruments calculator must have “TI-30X” or “TI-36X” in its model name.)"

So it seems like your calculator is still approved.


----------



## VinceJones

Well, NCEES says 8-10 weeks before results will be available. 8 weeks is December 20. Perhaps we will have news before the new year.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

honestly, if we knew the results release date, would it make it better?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

VinceJones said:


> Well, NCEES says 8-10 weeks before results will be available. 8 weeks is December 20. Perhaps we will have news before the new year.


where did you read 8-10 weeks? 

SPAM! TROLL! SPAM!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

civilrobot said:


> honestly, if we knew the results release date, would it make it better?


yes it would


----------



## VinceJones

civilrobot said:


> Keep reading at the top of the page. Stupid column formatting but they include the TI-36X and 30X calculators too


Ah, the inevitable re-take next year will be slightly less awful then.


----------



## VinceJones

civilrobot said:


> honestly, if we knew the results release date, would it make it better?


Yes. Much less wondering between now and then.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

there have been Monday releases in the past... take the April 2019 exam release date for instance... Monday around lunch time....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

> The Committee on Examination Audit conducts regular audits of the NCEES exam program. It observes standard-setting studies to update exam specifications. The committee also reviews the findings of previous audits to ensure that items were addressed appropriately.
> 
> *This year, it* will audit the most recent administrations of the Fundamentals of Surveying exam as well as the *following **Principles and Practice of Engineering **exams*: Chemical, *Control Systems*, Industrial and Systems, Metallurgical and Materials, Nuclear, and Petroleum. *It will also observe standard-setting **studies for the PE Control Systems* and PE Industrial and Systems exams.


emphasis mine.

I'm not sure how much we can take away from this. It's written in a tense that implies that the meeting hasn't happened yet. But the newsletter was probably written by committee so take that with a grain of salt. I know that Industrial is going CBT next October and will need a cut score meeting over the summer, so that's consistent with controls needing a cut score meeting too.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

VinceJones said:


> Well, NCEES says 8-10 weeks before results will be available. 8 weeks is December 20. Perhaps we will have news before the new year.


never mind...I just read it again. 

"Results for this exam are generally released to the licensing boards 8–10 weeks after the exam administration."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> civilrobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, if we knew the results release date, would it make it better?
> 
> 
> 
> yes it would
Click to expand...










VinceJones said:


> Ah, the inevitable re-take next year will be slightly less awful then.


That's just phase 4/5 talking.



aspiringWRE_PE said:


> there have been Monday releases in the past... take the April 2019 exam release date for instance... Monday around lunch time....


Yes, this is correct. But I'm not sure if it's ever happened the Monday after Thanksgiving. Y'know how nobody in your office wants to do any work today - after the holiday weekend? I promise you that every other office in America is feeling the same way right now. I don't see it today. Next Monday is possible.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Ok, so I'm not holding my breath. Results aren't showing up until the week of the 16th.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

What a way to spend April Fools...



> With the final pencil-and-paper administration completed in October, registration for the computerbased PE Mechanical exam opened November 4. Examinees can now schedule CBT appointments, which will be available year-round starting April 1, 2020.


page 10, right side


----------



## MDeebs PE

It seems that results regularly are released prior to 8-10 weeks. I feel that is a typical "CYA" statement so that there is a little leeway and people aren't calling the offices asking where the results are.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MDeebs said:


> The newsletter continues in the next column stating:
> 
> "Texas Instruments: All TI-30X and TI-36X models (Any Texas Instruments calculator must have “TI-30X” or “TI-36X” in its model name.)"
> 
> So it seems like your calculator is still approved.


I think there would be riots if TI calcs were removed from the approved list.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's just phase 4/5 talking.
> 
> Yes, this is correct. But I'm not sure if it's ever happened the Monday after Thanksgiving. Y'know how nobody in your office wants to do any work today after the holiday weekend. I promise you that ever other office in America is feeling the same way right not. I don't see it today. Next Monday is possible.


But they just have to press a button right?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, this is correct. But I'm not sure if it's ever happened the Monday after Thanksgiving. Y'know how nobody in your office wants to do any work today after the holiday weekend. I promise you that ever other office in America is feeling the same way right not. I don't see it today. Next Monday is possible.


I'm sure they're sitting around refreshing EB laughing at us trying to dissect the newsletter for something to predict the drop date on.  At least that's what I would do on a Monday after a long holiday weekend and didn't want to get any real work done.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> But they just have to press a button right?


No, it's not nearly that simple.

Imagine you have a huge deliverable at your company. How many people and departments need to review and approve it before it goes out to the customer? Same principle applies here.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> No, it's not nearly that simple.
> 
> Imagine you have a huge deliverable at your company. How many people and departments need to review and approve it before it goes out to the customer? Same principle applies here.


you are right   just wishful thinking on my part


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Was in a staff meeting for about the last hour.

Time to freak out!


----------



## BSNR

Seems like the results have come out the week after the Structural exam scoring meeting the past couple years. This year that scoring meeting is December 5-7. So, I'm thinking next week for results.


----------



## ZGL

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's just phase 4/5 talking.
> 
> Yes, this is correct. But I'm not sure if it's ever happened the Monday after Thanksgiving. Y'know how nobody in your office wants to do any work today - after the holiday weekend? I promise you that every other office in America is feeling the same way right now. I don't see it today. Next Monday is possible.


October 2017 exam, results came out on December 4th, 2017... Monday after holidays.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

ZGL said:


> October 2017 exam, results came out on December 4th, 2017... Monday after holidays.


second Monday after holidays. Thanksgiving is not the last Thursday it is the 4th Thursday in November.


----------



## ZGL

BSNR said:


> Seems like the results have come out the week after the Structural exam scoring meeting the past couple years. This year that scoring meeting is December 5-7. So, I'm thinking next week for results.


PE exam results have been typically released before SE exam results. If the SE exam scoring meeting is this week then the PE results may be out this week and SE results next week.

Who knows, right?


----------



## rmathis14

ZGL said:


> October 2017 exam, results came out on December 4th, 2017... Monday after holidays.


Thanksgiving was on the 23rd in 2017 meaning the Monday after was the 27th.


----------



## ZGL

Railroad Engineer said:


> second Monday after holidays. Thanksgiving is not the last Thursday it is the 4th Thursday in November.


C’mon railroad, let the people freak out a little bit.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

October 2018 - SE Exam Scoring Meeting was on Nov 29 through Dec. 1st.  Results in Oct '18 came out on Dec 5th.  So our results will be out next week.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

October 2017 - SE Exam Scoring Meeting was on Nov 30 to Dec 2.  Results in Oct '17 came out on Dec 4th. 

If our results are out mid next week that will put us around Day 47, a week later than score releases in Oct '17 and Oct '18.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ZGL said:


> C’mon railroad, let the people freak out a little bit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ZGL said:


> PE exam results have been typically released before SE exam results. If the SE exam scoring meeting is this week then the PE results may be out this week and SE results next week.
> 
> Who knows, right?


Yes, PE typically comes out before SE. But the two aren't actually connected. SE is later because of the blue book style grading.

I have trouble believing results could be out today. I _suppose_ it's _possible_ for tomorrow, but only in the same way that it's _possible_ that I find a winning lottery ticket on the ground as I'm walking to the metro.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, PE typically comes out before SE. But the two aren't actually connected. SE is later because of the blue book style grading.
> 
> I have trouble believing results could be out today. I _suppose_ it's _possible_ for tomorrow, but only in the same way that it's _possible_ that I find a winning lottery ticket on the ground as I'm walking to the metro.


----------



## Baconator.

civilrobot said:


> where did you read 8-10 weeks?
> 
> SPAM! TROLL! SPAM!


Thats standard....


----------



## ZGL

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14578


Lol


----------



## AubreyR

My husband and I took the WRE test in April. I passed it and he didnt! He took it again in October and I think I am more impatient and anxious about his results to come out this time around than he is!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

AubreyR said:


> My husband and I took the WRE test in April. I passed it and he didnt! He took it again in October and I think I am more impatient and anxious about his results to come out this time around than he is!!


oh wow. congratulations to you! 

I hope he passed


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

iceman PE said:


> Thats standard....


yeah I know...I think my mind was playing tricks on me. I assumed 6-8 weeks but actually saw it written in black and white on the website.


----------



## VinceJones

Called my state's engineering board to see how they will release the results. Really, I called to nag if anyone in the office knew of the release date. Person seemed like someone in the office knew but they didn't break rank. Said our state (PA) uses NCEES to release but also said NCEES will release a Twitter tweet when they have scores available.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

Pass rates have been updated...


----------



## Ryangreen1970

If this is true things are getting exciting.....

Just looked, I'm not showing any updated pass rates. Still says May 2019.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

VinceJones said:


> Called my state's engineering board to see how they will release the results. Really, I called to nag if anyone in the office knew of the release date. Person seemed like someone in the office knew but they didn't break rank. Said our state (PA) uses NCEES to release but also said NCEES will release a Twitter tweet when they have scores available.


Futile Exercise B 



Railroad Engineer said:


> Pass rates have been updated...


Futile Exercise D


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Railroad Engineer said:


> Pass rates have been updated...


I don''t see that.  Still shows last update May 2019 for me


----------



## VinceJones

I don't see any Pencil / Paper pass rates with an update later than May.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> Pass rates have been updated...


... For nuclear and petroleum?


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Yeah, nuclear and petroleum.  That was a good one!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Everyone get ready read, the October 2019 subforum is up!

http://engineerboards.com/forum/160-oct-2019/

This next part is important: when having a panic attack, breathe into the *paper* bag. When throwing up, do so into the *plastic *bag. You really don't want to mix the two up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> Pass rates have been updated...


Nice one, you even got my heart to skip a beat! It's been five years since the last time that happened on this site.



Will.I.Am said:


> ... For nuclear and petroleum?


Cool lemme so how my fellow nukes did...

55% first pass, 20% repeat pass. Only seven people passed this year?! Geeze, we're back in the pre-2015 days again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

VinceJones said:


> Called my state's engineering board to see how they will release the results. Really, I called to nag if anyone in the office knew of the release date. Person seemed like someone in the office knew but they didn't break rank. Said our state (PA) uses NCEES to release but also said NCEES will release a Twitter tweet when they have scores available.


Hello fellow Pennsylvanian. Yes PA, has NCEES release directly to the examinee. You'll get an email from NCEES that your results are ready. FWIW, Pennsylvania has a reputation for releasing quite late in the process....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Everyone get ready read, the October 2019 subforum is up!
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/forum/160-oct-2019/
> 
> This next part is important: when having a panic attack, breathe into the *paper* bag. When throwing up, do so into the *plastic *bag. You really don't want to mix the two up.


You DEF don't want to mix them up if you're already thrown up in the plastic bag


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

deleted


----------



## VinceJones

jean15paul_PE said:


> ouch! my two TI-36x Pros served me well.


Ah, this was a bad post, as I was wrong. I will delete it such that the misinformation isn't spread.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

VinceJones said:


> Ah, this was a bad post, as I was wrong. I will delete it such that the misinformation isn't spread.


Yeah, I didn't read far enough ahead before replying. I already deleted my post.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm not in this. Just watching from the sidelines. But my money is on Friday 12/13.  :dunno:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm not in this. Just watching from the sidelines. But my money is on Friday 12/13.  :dunno:


@Will.I.Am is the bookie. Talk to him.


----------



## VinceJones

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I didn't read far enough ahead before replying. I already deleted my post.


I had two TI-36X Pro's on my desk exam day as well. If I pass too we would obviously have a p &lt;&lt; 0.05 and have established causation.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

I was laid off a few weeks before the exam, so this wait has been particularly brutal. A lot of time to drive yourself crazy, but it's definitely kicking into overdrive today. 

Had my first nightmare the other day that I turned in my Scantron blank since I circled the problems in the book.


----------



## ZGL

Numbers25 said:


> I was laid off a few weeks before the exam, so this wait has been particularly brutal. A lot of time to drive yourself crazy, but it's definitely kicking into overdrive today.
> 
> Had my first nightmare the other day that I turned in my Scantron blank since I circled the problems in the book.


Best of luck to you, colleague.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Numbers25 said:


> I was laid off a few weeks before the exam, so this wait has been particularly brutal. A lot of time to drive yourself crazy, but it's definitely kicking into overdrive today.
> 
> Had my first nightmare the other day that I turned in my Scantron blank since I circled the problems in the book.


Ouch. That's rough. You got this!


----------



## CoquiPR

Numbers25 said:


> I was laid off a few weeks before the exam, so this wait has been particularly brutal. A lot of time to drive yourself crazy, but it's definitely kicking into overdrive today.
> 
> Had my first nightmare the other day that I turned in my Scantron blank since I circled the problems in the book.


I had the same nightmare when I took it on April 2019. Keep calm, I passed it. So do you. Wishing the best for all of you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Post deleted.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

I went from phase 1 mixed with phase 3 to full blown phase 4 today with all this news (or lack thereof) about the controls cut score meeting.


----------



## Aiden

DilutedAr18 said:


> I went from phase 1 mixed with phase 3 to full blown phase 4 today with all this news (or lack thereof) about the controls cut score meeting.


There isn't one based on the December newsletter. Maybe the PE results will come out this week? I don't know anymore...


----------



## bufalita

tmntjmc said:


> This was my 4th attempt at the PE Power. This afternoon session felt the worst out of all the other times I took it. There was a lot of problems I hadn't seen before.. In any event, as usual, I did whatever I could. I just pray that luck is on my side this time...  . anybody else feel this way for Power PE?


I actually felt like the afternoon was a bit easier, but in general, the test felt unfair. It felt like 60% of what I studied (with the guide they give you!) was not in there.


----------



## Asam

bufalita said:


> I actually felt like the afternoon was a bit easier, but in general, the test felt unfair. It felt like 60% of what I studied (with the guide they give you!) was not in there.


Same for mechanical TFS


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Aiden said:


> There isn't one based on the December newsletter. Maybe the PE results will come out this week? I don't know anymore...


There still was/will be one, but no info was listed. It either already happened or will happen soon, but we don't know when. I was of the mind that the likely date was Dec. 11-13, but now I think it could be any day between Dec. 4-13.


----------



## Aiden

@RBHeadge PE will the SE exam cut score meeting dictate the PE results date? I don't think it would...?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The SE and PE releases are not tied to each other. At least not in anyway obvious.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14601


Wait what?!?!  I didn't say this!!! Shenanigans! 
Proof

View attachment 14602


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> @RBHeadge PE will the SE exam cut score meeting dictate the PE results date? I don't think it would...?


@RBHeadge PE knows what you're going to ask before you even ask it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 14601
> 
> 
> Wait what?!?!  I didn't say this!!! Shenanigans!
> Proof
> 
> View attachment 14602


I believe you! I...don't know why the quote feature did that. I didn't do anything but click "quote."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spooky things are happening.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I believe you! I...don't know why the quote feature did that. I didn't do anything but click "quote."


It's a glitch in The Matrix.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I believe you! I...don't know why the quote feature did that. I didn't do anything but click "quote."


Yeah, I don't really care. It just stood out as weird  
... especially since I pass the PE last year.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I don't really care. It just stood out as weird


I blame the Russians.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Definitely an omen. Good or bad is TBD.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's a glitch in The Matrix.


Meow.


----------



## Aiden

December 4th... Let's gooooooooo!


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Boop.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Bold predictions for the PE Exam results release:


SE results are released before PE results.

For the first time since April of 2015, Ohio doesn't release on the first day.

@Will.I.Am's results get cancelled for negative commentary on NCEES, posted to the SPAM thread.


----------



## Atf TX

You will soon reaching the stage where every email notification on your phone leads to a mini panic attack!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Atf TX said:


> You will soon reaching the stage where every email notification on your phone leads to a mini panic attack!


kind of already there and annoyed at myself for that.


----------



## TXCivE

Beautiful day for some scores


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The lack of an announced control systems cut score meeting makes it difficult to predict anything. I suppose the window kinda-sorta opens today. Personally I'd start the left edge of the probability curve on Thursday.


----------



## cjcarter

Asam said:


> Same for mechanical TFS


Same here. I am guessing the cut score might be low on this exam. It felt like they changed the exam specification back to what it was previously covering the entire mechanical not just TFS.


----------



## BSNR

What is the email address that NCEES uses when they send the score notification? Is it "[email protected]"?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BSNR said:


> What is the email address that NCEES uses when they send the score notification? Is it "[email protected]"?


yes


----------



## BSNR

LyceeFruit said:


> yes


Thanks. I'm setting up an email alert rule to make a special sound when the email comes in.


----------



## ZGL

Day #39, results are out today ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BSNR said:


> Thanks. I'm setting up an email alert rule to make a special sound when the email comes in.


because panicked breathing isn't enough?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BSNR said:


> Thanks. I'm setting up an email alert rule to make a special sound when the email comes in.


That's actually a really good idea! That may help get rid of the skipped heartbeat every time one gets the mundane email notification.

What sound are you using, something that fits in context?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's actually a really good idea! That may help get rid of the skipped heartbeat every time one gets the mundane email notification.
> 
> What sound are you using, something that fits in context?


Banjoes


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What sound are you using, something that fits in context?


Blood-curdling screams of horror?


----------



## Asam

cjcarter said:


> Same here. I am guessing the cut score might be low on this exam. It felt like they changed the exam specification back to what it was previously covering the entire mechanical not just TFS.


YES! Exam was nothing like the specification or practice problems in terms of topics and distribution of questions.


----------



## noPE

I have to figure out what to bill my time to on my timesheet for all the time wasted yesterday repeatedly checking the NCEES website.


----------



## wubbie

noPE said:


> I have to figure out what to bill my time to on my timesheet for all the time wasted yesterday repeatedly checking the NCEES website.


professional development lol


----------



## BSNR

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's actually a really good idea! That may help get rid of the skipped heartbeat every time one gets the mundane email notification.
> 
> What sound are you using, something that fits in context?


I'm using the "Alarm" sound in iOS that sounds like a nuclear meltdown alarm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

noPE said:


> I have to figure out what to bill my time to on my timesheet for all the time wasted yesterday repeatedly checking the NCEES website.


use billing code: 8675309



BSNR said:


> I'm using the "Alarm" sound in iOS that sounds like a nuclear meltdown alarm.


That wouldn't play well in my line of work.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> use billing code: 8675309


Task: JNY


----------



## noPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> use billing code: 8675309


I can't.  That's Jenny's project number.


----------



## SB_VA

Atf TX said:


> You will soon reaching the stage where every email notification on your phone leads to a mini panic attack!


Already happened.


----------



## cjcarter

Asam said:


> YES! Exam was nothing like the specification or practice problems in terms of topics and distribution of questions.


We should freak out some more : ) I had to double check my exam booklet cover page just to see if it was the right exam within 10 minutes into the exam lol.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

NCEES website is not loading.  Weird.


----------



## Fisherman504

Alabama results are out !!!!!!!!

They aren't going to the CFP.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Alabama results are out !!!!!!!!
> 
> They aren't going to the CFP.


Do you think their run is over or this is just a down year and they'll be right back in the mix for years to come?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I see Cheby's clone has returned


----------



## PlanCheckEng

"Date Taken:" still listed as October 25, 2019 on my NCEES dashboard.  I heard that right before results are released this will change to just "October 2019".


----------



## txjennah PE

There are only 3 of us in my department here today, and two are being very talkative. But I actually don't have stuff due imminently so I guess I will chat and stuff with my coworkers.


----------



## Saul Good

Fisherman504 said:


> Alabama results are out !!!!!!!!
> 
> They aren't going to the CFP.


As an LSU grad I approve!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEstruc said:


> NCEES website is not loading.  Weird.


looks okay on my end


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

"Your approval status is determined by your state board. The board staff has access to our system, and will manually mark you approved at some point. If you have questions about your status, please contact them directly for more information." 

This is what I got by NCEES a few seconds ago!


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> What sound are you using, something that fits in context?


I would use this.


----------



## fyrfytr310

California is out!!!


----------



## VinceJones

New official test results anxiety metric:

CPH or checks per hour

How frequently are you checking to see if results are available? That is, checking here, your email, or NCEES? I believe I'm currently hovering around a CPH of 1.5. Who's got the high score?


----------



## CoquiPR

LyceeFruit said:


> Banjoes


That's a good one!!!!


----------



## PlanCheckEng

VinceJones said:


> New official test results anxiety metric:
> 
> CPH or checks per hour
> 
> How frequently are you checking to see if results are available? That is, checking here, your email, or NCEES? I believe I'm currently hovering around a CPH of 1.5. Who's got the high score?


Measure should be taken as CPM.... just saying.


----------



## TXCivE

fyrfytr310 said:


> California is out!!!
> 
> View attachment 14613


WHO IS GOING TO BE NEXT?!?!?! Congrats fyrfytr!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TXCivE said:


> WHO IS GOING TO BE NEXT?!?!?! Congrats fyrfytr!!!!


oh honey


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> California is out!!!
> 
> View attachment 14613


Include date taken, or it didn't happen!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

VinceJones said:


> New official test results anxiety metric:
> 
> CPH or checks per hour
> 
> How frequently are you checking to see if results are available? That is, checking here, your email, or NCEES? I believe I'm currently hovering around a CPH of 1.5. Who's got the high score?


I check my email when I see a notification but I do that anyway. And I'm not bothering with NCEES


----------



## DaniTheriault

fyrfytr310 said:


> California is out!!!
> 
> View attachment 14613


Hurryyyyy uppppp Maineeeeeeee!


----------



## Railroad Engineer

fyrfytr310 said:


> California is out!!!
> 
> View attachment 14613


it is only 7:30 there i call troll without the date taken shown on there.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Will.I.Am said:


> Include date taken, or it didn't happen!


His post history suggests that he passed in April. 98% sure he's trolling.


----------



## B-Ribs

VinceJones said:


> New official test results anxiety metric:
> 
> CPH or checks per hour
> 
> How frequently are you checking to see if results are available? That is, checking here, your email, or NCEES? I believe I'm currently hovering around a CPH of 1.5. Who's got the high score?


My F5 key is worn away


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RickBerg said:


> His post history suggests that he passed in April. 98% sure he's trolling.


I'm 99.9% confident he's trolling, because I'm approximately 100% confident he didn't take an exam this administration.

:rotflmao:


----------



## VinceJones

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm 99.9% confident he's trolling, because I'm approximately 100% confident he didn't take an exam this administration.
> 
> :rotflmao:


Folks just can't help but harass us stuck in that post-exam schlep of a purgatory. Pretty similar to being hazed back in grade-school really. Such good times.


----------



## Leo037

VinceJones said:


> New official test results anxiety metric:
> 
> CPH or checks per hour
> 
> How frequently are you checking to see if results are available? That is, checking here, your email, or NCEES? I believe I'm currently hovering around a CPH of 1.5. Who's got the high score?


4x per hour


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

VinceJones said:


> Folks just can't help but harass us stuck in that post-exam schlep of a purgatory. Pretty similar to being hazed back in grade-school really. Such good times.


It's one of those things that guaranteed in life... Like death and taxes.


----------



## fyrfytr310

VinceJones said:


> Folks just can't help but harass us stuck in that post-exam schlep of a purgatory. Pretty similar to being hazed back in grade-school really. Such good times.


I fell for every attempt for the April administration.


----------



## Orchid PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> it is only 7:30 there i call troll without the date taken shown on there.


He's not lying, it's just the results for _his _exam. Which are out. And have been out. Since he took the exam previously. Not in Oct 2019.


----------



## Orchid PE

I have my exam results.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> I have my exam results.


FE exam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> FE exam.


I don't have mine... The State of Utah has them buried in a physical file, somewhere in SLC.


----------



## Orchid PE

VinceJones said:


> New official test results anxiety metric:
> 
> CPH or checks per hour
> 
> How frequently are you checking to see if results are available? That is, checking here, your email, or NCEES? I believe I'm currently hovering around a CPH of 1.5. Who's got the high score?


Not checking until scores are released. And even then, not checking while at work.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I don't have mine... The State of Utah has them buried in a physical file, somewhere in SLC.


#pass


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I don't have mine... The State of Utah has them buried in a physical file, somewhere in SLC.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: if someone says they got their results, and they have a bunch of posts, "_PE" in their username or title, they probably got their results a long time ago.


----------



## cjcarter

Got my exam results too!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I don't have mine... The State of Utah has them buried in a physical file, somewhere in SLC.


Mine aren't in my NCEES account since I took it so long ago


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> pro tip: if someone says they got their results, and they have a bunch of posts, "_PE" in their username or title, they probably got their results a long time ago.


Dead giveaway.

Does this mean I need to add _PE to my name to make it official?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this believable?


----------



## ZGL

I hope Texas releases results on the first day. I heard this year they released the April results on the second day.


----------



## cjcarter

cjcarter said:


> Got my exam results too!!!


Physical! Cholesterol is 187 mg/dl


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Dead giveaway.
> 
> Does this mean I need to add _PE to my name to make it official?


Yes. I'm surprised you didn't do that a while ago! it a right of passage around here.


----------



## ZGL

Chattaneer said:


> Is this believable?
> 
> View attachment 14619


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is this believable?
> 
> View attachment 14619


Just some simple MS Paint manipulation.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. I'm surprised you didn't do that a while ago! it a right of passage around here.


Done. Just so I don't piss the PE gods.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Chattaneer said:


> Is this believable?
> 
> View attachment 14619


I like it.


----------



## Orchid PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> It's good but they use 'Passed' for the PE.  At least they did with the small cross section I polled in May.


Pass for PE, Passed for FE.


----------



## Orchid PE

View attachment 14621


----------



## fyrfytr310

ZGL said:


> I hope Texas releases results on the first day. I heard this year they released the April results on the second day.


California was a 2nd day in May.  I hated it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is this believable?
> 
> View attachment 14619


They change the formatting when results have been posted. Most notably, the "date taken" field omits the actual date, and would just say October 2019... Or so.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Chattaneer said:


> Pass for PE, Passed for FE.


You are absolutely correct.  I caught that and just edited to say I liked your work lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> They change the formatting when results have been posted. Most notably, the "date taken" field omits the actual date, and would just say October 2019... Or so.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> They change the formatting when results have been posted. Most notably, the "date taken" field omits the actual date, and would just say October 2019... Or so.


Not here...


----------



## deenymeeny

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14624


It's amazing that I'm closely following these posts and yet every time you post an edit I hold my breath and refresh myNcees dashboard.


----------



## NikR_PE

@Chattaneer mine says "Pass" on both


----------



## Wow_PE!

Chattaneer said:


> Not here...
> 
> View attachment 14625


I’m tired of looking at that pe license opens doors video


----------



## NikR_PE

Wow! said:


> I’m tired of looking at that pe license opens doors video


Dont you just love the mug of Justin Stein PE


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> @Chattaneer mine says "Pass" on both


Interesting. Mine says Passed for FE exam. Obviously, it says nothing on my PE exam. I would have thought the tense would change based on the website formatting, but it appears they are storing the results as plain text in a database. Then just querying that field and posting the text without formatting the text.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Not here...
> 
> View attachment 14625


Apparently, there are a couple different formats.


----------



## Orchid PE

Wow! said:


> I’m tired of looking at that pe license opens doors video


They should make a new video.


----------



## Orchid PE

A real screenshot...


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

I don't know what all the fuss is about here, since I am first-time taker of the PE.  I just talked with NCEES people and they told me there are two solid weeks before they even release the results to the state boards. After that state boards do whatever they want with the result then manually mark pass or fail for each examinee.   So, that being said, Dec 23 is the earliest time we can expect the results?


----------



## Orchid PE

No green and no red.
Just a colorless short phrase.
I await my fate.


----------



## VinceJones

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about here, since I am first-time taker of the PE.  I just talked with NCEES people and they told me there are two solid weeks before they even release the results to the state boards. After that state boards do whatever they want with the result then manually mark pass or fail for each examinee.   So, that being said, Dec 23 is the earliest time we can expect the results?


Yes, 8-10 weeks is the blank stare release date NCEES folks will tell you. However, the facts are that NCEES consistently releases much sooner than 8 weeks.


----------



## Orchid PE

It's Dec 3rd.


----------



## Drewism

I just got my results!

From last April...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> No green and no red.
> Just a colorless short phrase.
> I await my fate.


Eighty questions, fast.

Equations, more equations.

Wonder if I'll pass.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

those who have received the dreaded email before... what time did you get it? mine last spring was 10:33 am CST


----------



## NikR_PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> those who have received the dreaded email before... what time did you get it? mine last spring was 10:33 am


2:12 pm central Oct 18


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> those who have received the dreaded email before... what time did you get it? mine last spring was 10:33 am


April 2018 exam results were released 5/24/18 at 10:02am for California.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Eighty questions, fast.
> 
> Equations, more equations.
> 
> Wonder if I'll pass.


The wait has been long.
Any day now we will know,
The new engineers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Other attempts were released around 10am or 11am. One was around 1pm. Basically, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> The wait has been long.
> Any day now we will know,
> The new engineers.


Refresh with F5

The results will come soon

GIVE US THE RESULTS!


----------



## Orchid PE

Life goes on for others.
Ours has paused since October.
They will never know.


----------



## cjcarter

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about here, since I am first-time taker of the PE.  I just talked with NCEES people and they told me there are two solid weeks before they even release the results to the state boards. After that state boards do whatever they want with the result then manually mark pass or fail for each examinee.   So, that being said, Dec 23 is the earliest time we can expect the results?


So the board regrades the exams for each individual doesn't matter what the cut score is? How does that work for the CBT style exams since they don't have enough time to do that and the results are out in a week?


----------



## Orchid PE

A thread we should make,
What a great time we will have,
With only Haikus.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

I'm going bonkers after my first time taking it. I was through most of the phases and was doing just fine until someone from work asked yesterday afternoon if I had received the result back. Now I can't stop thinking about it lol


----------



## CoquiPR

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> those who have received the dreaded email before... what time did you get it? mine last spring was 10:33 am CST


I received mine on 05/14/19 at *12:09 PM* Eastern Time


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Results today seems doubtful.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The email looks like this. Last year, Dec 5th @ 1pm central...

/monthly_2019_12/image.png.d962cdd7bea928a40887e0528c8f6afd.png


----------



## WaitingTooLong

PEstruc said:


> Results today seems doubtful.


DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE, WE WILL NOT GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

evanuel said:


> DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE, WE WILL NOT GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT


Unless we have a stroke while waiting for results to come out...


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Will.I.Am said:


> Unless we have a stroke while waiting for results to come out...


That's always a possibility, terrible nightmares in the night too...


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

jean15paul_PE said:


> The email looks like this. Last year, Dec 5th @ 1pm central...
> 
> /monthly_2019_12/image.png.d962cdd7bea928a40887e0528c8f6afd.png


I checked last year the exam was on Oct 26th, and results were out on Dec 5. 
This year we took it on Dec 25th, results will be out Dec 4??


----------



## WaitingonResults

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I checked last year the exam was on Oct 26th, and results were out on Dec 5.
> This year we took it on Dec 25th, results will be out Dec 4??


Last year we didn't have thanksgiving though, so add a few more days because of that.


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Last year we didn't have thanksgiving though, so add a few more days because of that.


Idk about you, but I celebrated Thanksgiving last year.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> Idk about you, but I celebrated Thanksgiving last year.


You must be misremembering, it was cancelled,


----------



## fyrfytr310

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> those who have received the dreaded email before... what time did you get it? mine last spring was 10:33 am CST


1:06PM EST


----------



## 8HoursOfMyLife

when do you guys think the results will be released?


----------



## noPE

Anyone tried the 'live chat' feature from the dashboard page?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

noPE said:


> Anyone tried the 'live chat' feature from the dashboard page?


Don't.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

noPE said:


> Anyone tried the 'live chat' feature from the dashboard page?






squaretaper PE said:


> Don't.


It's useless.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

8HoursOfMyLife said:


> when do you guys think the results will be released?
> 
> View attachment 14635


Not today.


----------



## Wow_PE!

noPE said:


> Anyone tried the 'live chat' feature from the dashboard page?


Wouldn’t want to impede their progress with interruptions


----------



## Ron

This wait is killing me... I forgot about results until my stupid coworker reminded me today...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

8HoursOfMyLife said:


> when do you guys think the results will be released?
> 
> View attachment 14635


Thanksgiving was on 11/28/19 this year. Not the 26th. Notice a very late Thanksgiving resulted in a delayed release.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

noPE said:


> Anyone tried the 'live chat' feature from the dashboard page?


last season too many people tried to use it and they actually shut down the chat box function. I would not advise asking.It's unprofessional anyways to pester.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thanksgiving was on 11/28/19 this year. Not the 26th. Notice a very late Thanksgiving resulted in a delayed release.


going by that logic it would be next wednesday... i so hope that is not true


----------



## Rodman

Ron said:


> This wait is killing me... I forgot about results until my stupid coworker reminded me today...


I wasn't thinking about it until curiosity got the best of me and I came to this forsaken website...


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Rodman said:


> I wasn't thinking about it until curiosity got the best of me and I came to this forsaken website...


Lol.  Worst thing you could have done.  Now the thought of result release will haunt your every footstep.


----------



## Rodman

PEstruc said:


> Lol.  Worst thing you could have done.  Now the thought of result release will haunt your every footstep.


I have done nothing at work today because of the anxiety around the results.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

8HoursOfMyLife said:


> when do you guys think the results will be released?
> 
> View attachment 14635


2013 release date was Dec 4th


----------



## Ron

Rodman said:


> I wasn't thinking about it until curiosity got the best of me and I came to this forsaken website...


Same thoughts landed me to this forum... I am just pretending to work by staring at screen.. lol


----------



## Civil_girl

Ron said:


> Same thoughts landed me to this forum... I am just pretending to work by staring at screen.. lol


I am doing the exact same thing. Staring at screen, refreshing 2 tab (one associated with the email I will get notification, another tab is NCEES) in google chrome. Oh God, my heart is pumping too much!


----------



## fyrfytr310

Civil_girl said:


> I am doing the exact same thing. Staring at screen, refreshing 2 tab (one associated with the email I will get notification, another tab is NCEES) in google chrome. Oh God, my heart is pumping too much!


You can likely rest your heart for the rest of today.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Man, you guy are making me happy I'm not in this stress anymore. I just logged onto NCEES to look at my old results. It's good to be done. #trolling 

View attachment 14636


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man, you guy are making me happy I'm not in this stress anymore. I just logged onto NCEES to look at my old results. It's good to be done. #trolling
> 
> View attachment 14636


They bumped off my mechanical pass with the "pending" for the civil. And yet...the FE persists...


----------



## enrique_nola

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man, you guy are making me happy I'm not in this stress anymore. I just logged onto NCEES to look at my old results. It's good to be done. #trolling
> 
> View attachment 14636


You suck.  Took mine in the same location.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

enrique_nola said:


> You suck.  Took mine in the same location.


Sorry, not sorry.

Joking aside. I know this is stressful. Easy to get obsessed. Anything I can do to lighten the mood or get you thinking about something else is a good thing... even if it's being mad at me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> You can likely rest your heart for the rest of today.


And probably for tomorrow, too, if we're being honest...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man, you guy are making me happy I'm not in this stress anymore. I just logged onto NCEES to look at my old results. It's good to be done. #trolling
> 
> View attachment 14636


Did you pass first try?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Did you pass first try?


yeah.

I did spend almost 6 months taking a prep course... for whatever that's worth. I don't think I would have passed if I tried to do it on my own. That's just not the way I learn.


----------



## MDeebs PE

The fake state result threads are starting.


----------



## cjcarter

jean15paul_PE said:


> yeah.
> 
> I did spend almost 6 months taking a prep course... for whatever that's worth. I don't think I would have passed if I tried to do it on my own. That's just not the way I learn.


Same here 6 months of prep course. Unfortunately the course only covered maybe 50% of the TFS exam   Should have studied my own and devour the entire lindeburg manual.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I get the feeling this gif is going to come in handy.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Rodman said:


> I have done nothing at work today because of the anxiety around the results.


You and me both


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Found this on reddit lol

Disclaimer: I was not the person tricked


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

evanuel said:


> Found this on reddit lol
> 
> View attachment 14641


----------



## ZGL




----------



## deenymeeny

MDeebs said:


> The fake state result threads are starting.


I'm not believing anything until someone shares a failed result.


----------



## Fisherman504

deenymeeny said:


> I'm not believing anything until someone shares a failed result.



Three fails. So you gotta triple believe it.


----------



## deenymeeny

Fisherman504 said:


> View attachment 14647
> Three fails. So you gotta triple believe it.


Dang, I good to know what my failed results will look like


----------



## Railroad Engineer

Looks like the NCEES chat feature has been deactivated...


----------



## WaitingonResults

Railroad Engineer said:


> Looks like the NCEES chat feature has been deactivated...


Good work, losers


----------



## noPE

WaitingonResults said:


> Good work, losers


LOL.  Wasn't me.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

WaitingonResults said:


> Good work, losers






WaitingonResults said:


> Good work, losers


lol, indeed, no live chat anymore!~


----------



## WaitingonResults

I can't handle the wait anymore.  This is awful.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Yep, they're closed for the day.  Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> "Your approval status is determined by your state board. The board staff has access to our system, and will manually mark you approved at some point. If you have questions about your status, please contact them directly for more information."
> 
> This is what I got by NCEES a few seconds ago!


That sounds more like the authorization to sit for the exam. Not the exam results.



PEstruc said:


> Measure should be taken as CPM.... just saying.


Counts per minute? Sure why not?



ZGL said:


> I hope Texas releases results on the first day. I heard this year they released the April results on the second day.


Texas tends to be later on the first fat, or early-mid second day.



Wow! said:


> I’m tired of looking at that pe license opens doors video


Justin Stein FTW!



aspiringWRE_PE said:


> those who have received the dreaded email before... what time did you get it? mine last spring was 10:33 am CST


Check the maps threads from the past few cycles. I've made sure that they were posted for each state there.



cjcarter said:


> So the board regrades the exams for each individual doesn't matter what the cut score is? How does that work for the CBT style exams since they don't have enough time to do that and the results are out in a week?


No state board regrades the exams. Full stop. The pass/fail recommendation (read: determination) is made by NCEES. Technically a board could overull NCEES, but its never happened before, and it likely never will. 

CBT exams are a different medium, and handled differently.



Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I checked last year the exam was on Oct 26th, and results were out on Dec 5.
> This year we took it on Dec 25th, results will be out Dec 4??


That's not how it works. 



Will.I.Am said:


> And probably for tomorrow, too, if we're being honest...


+1



Railroad Engineer said:


> Looks like the NCEES chat feature has been deactivated...


That's usually what happens at COB.


----------



## Bridgerseast

RBHeadge PE said:


> That sounds more like the authorization to sit for the exam. Not the exam results.
> 
> Counts per minute? Sure why not?
> 
> Texas tends to be later on the first fat, or early-mid second day.
> 
> Justin Stein FTW!
> 
> Check the maps threads from the past few cycles. I've made sure that they were posted for each state there.
> 
> No state board regrades the exams. Full stop. The pass/fail recommendation (read: determination) is made by NCEES. Technically a board could overull NCEES, but its never happened before, and it likely never will.
> 
> CBT exams are a different medium, and handled differently.
> 
> That's not how it works.
> 
> +1
> 
> That's usually what happens at COB.


I feel like you have definitely injected too much reason into this conversation...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Bridgerseast said:


> I feel like you have definitely injected too much reason into this conversation...


Someone has too. But folks still ignore the knowledge from @RBHeadge PE.


----------



## BIG OOF

This is the proper way to fake results.


----------



## Asam

I think y'all started this too early. Result out next week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Bridgerseast said:


> I feel like you have definitely injected too much reason into this conversation...


That's why I'm here. I've got a reputation for talking people off the the ledge



LyceeFruit said:


> Someone has too. But folks still ignore the knowledge from @RBHeadge PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Asam said:


> I think y'all started this too early. Result out next week.


Or... you know... maybe 2 weeks  :dunno:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or... you know... maybe 2 weeks  :dunno:


I think the fact that it’s December that’s freaking people out a little. Some are going a little overboard.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> I think the fact that it’s December that’s freaking people out a little. Some are going a little overboard.


Others are going a lot overboard.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Others are going a lot overboard.


It's still early, we're still at a 4/10 on the crazy meter.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's still early, we're still at a 4/10 on the crazy meter.


Duly noted.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I think I'm coming back up to the surface after yesterday. Still probably in Phase 4, but not too bad.

However, I've also picked out which stamp I'm going to buy and which review course to take... So, I have at least the Schrodinger's Cat element of Phase 0, after basically skipping that phase after test day.

:waitwall:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously surprised (and concerned) by the sheer number of mouth breathers who get licensed.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly agree. The lizard part of the brain definitely takes over come Phase 5. It'll be endemic around December 3/4.
Click to expand...

reposting


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think I'm coming back up to the surface after yesterday. Still probably in Phase 4, but not too bad.
> 
> However, I've also picked out which stamp I'm going to buy and which review course to take... So, I have at least the Schrodinger's Cat element of Phase 0, after basically skipping that phase after test day.
> 
> :waitwall:


Ive done neither. I JUST WANT TO UNPACK THE BOX


----------



## Bridgerseast

LyceeFruit said:


> Ive done neither. I JUST WANT TO UNPACK THE BOX


Second this. Although, the suitcase of references in the truck has the added benefit of adding much needed winter traction.


----------



## Orchid PE

Is anyone legitimately freaking out about getting the scores or is this all just talk for the sake of conversation? I feel like there are worse things to worry about...


----------



## Fisherman504

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone legitimately freaking out about getting the scores or is this all just talk for the sake of conversation? I feel like there are worse things to worry about...


World Peace?


----------



## Orchid PE

Fisherman504 said:


> World Peace?


A tsunami reaching Colorado?


----------



## Leo037

Chattaneer said:


> Is anyone legitimately freaking out about getting the scores or is this all just talk for the sake of conversation? I feel like there are worse things to worry about...


I think the collective panic is real. A lot of time and energy has  been invested to reach this point. There is also an element of knowing either way so next step can be planned. Lets get it over with already.


----------



## Fisherman504

It's out. A friend of a friend of a cousin of a brother told me it's out. 

The cable TV is out.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?

Wrong thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

Wife just sent me this in a text message. Since the text message image preview was cropped to a square, I could only see the middle of the image. My first thought, "Has she been logging into my account and checking, and how does she have my log in credentials?" But, turns out it was just a friend of ours.


----------



## noPE

I thought for sure that they'd either release the results yesterday or Epstein didn't kill himself.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Anyone up for story time?  Awesome, I am telling it anyway.  Your wife is expecting your third child Nov. 10. You setup a plan with NCEES, they are going to allow a proctor to hold your phone in case your wife calls,* but only if your wife calls*, because she is going into labor and you need to GTFO.  Oct 25 rolls around.  You drive to the exam location an hour away.  You see a co-worker and chat with her for a few minutes before getting settled in.  A proctor comes over and takes your phone.  The morning session starts soon.  You work through it, all is going well.  Morning session is completed.  The lady comes out and gives you your phone. You call your wife, tell her the morning is done and you are getting lunch.  You get lunch and return for the afternoon session.  About 90 minutes in, a guy, approximately 45-50, raises his hand turns in his test and leaves.  "Wow" you think to yourself, that was fast. You continue through the exam.  You have 13 minutes and 2 problems left.  You look at one, 0 chance of solving it given mental drain, you check the other, you can get this.  Guess D for problem 1, and solve problem 2.  About 45 seconds later, time is called.  You did it, it is over, woohoo!  You hope you never need to do this again.

Then the proctor lady comes over and gives you your phone back.  You have 2 text messages, both from your mom.  Message one, "WIFE'S NAME IS BEING INDUCED" -- received 2.5 hours ago.  Message 2 "Oops, that was meant for your dad".  Thoughts start racing through your brain, is this some really awful joke?  Call your wife, not a joke, at the hospital, being induced.  She says go home, grab the go bag and get to hospital.  Arrive at 6:30 pm everything is fine, blood pressure was just high.  8 hours later, baby boy is born, forget all about the exam.  You think about it every once in a while.  Then 12/2 hits.  YOU CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT THE RESULTS YOU NEED TO KNOW.

Hopefully we find out today.


----------



## Rodman

WaitingonResults said:


> Anyone up for story time?  Awesome, I am telling it anyway.  Your wife is expecting your third child Nov. 10. You setup a plan with NCEES, they are going to allow a proctor to hold your phone in case your wife calls,* but only if your wife calls*, because she is going into labor and you need to GTFO.  Oct 25 rolls around.  You drive to the exam location an hour away.  You see a co-worker and chat with her for a few minutes before getting settled in.  A proctor comes over and takes your phone.  The morning session starts soon.  You work through it, all is going well.  Morning session is completed.  The lady comes out and gives you your phone. You call your wife, tell her the morning is done and you are getting lunch.  You get lunch and return for the afternoon session.  About 90 minutes in, a guy, approximately 45-50, raises his hand turns in his test and leaves.  "Wow" you think to yourself, that was fast. You continue through the exam.  You have 13 minutes and 2 problems left.  You look at one, 0 chance of solving it given mental drain, you check the other, you can get this.  Guess D for problem 1, and solve problem 2.  About 45 seconds later, time is called.  You did it, it is over, woohoo!  You hope you never need to do this again.
> 
> Then the proctor lady comes over and gives you your phone back.  You have 2 text messages, both from your mom.  Message one, "WIFE'S NAME IS BEING INDUCED" -- received 2.5 hours ago.  Message 2 "Oops, that was meant for your dad".  Thoughts start racing through your brain, is this some really awful joke?  Call your wife, not a joke, at the hospital, being induced.  She says go home, grab the go bag and get to hospital.  Arrive at 6:30 pm everything is fine, blood pressure was just high.  8 hours later, baby boy is born, forget all about the exam.  You think about it every once in a while.  Then 12/2 hits.  YOU CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT THE RESULTS YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> Hopefully we find out today.


Dude, what a wild ride.


----------



## txjennah PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Anyone up for story time?  Awesome, I am telling it anyway.  Your wife is expecting your third child Nov. 10. You setup a plan with NCEES, they are going to allow a proctor to hold your phone in case your wife calls,* but only if your wife calls*, because she is going into labor and you need to GTFO.  Oct 25 rolls around.  You drive to the exam location an hour away.  You see a co-worker and chat with her for a few minutes before getting settled in.  A proctor comes over and takes your phone.  The morning session starts soon.  You work through it, all is going well.  Morning session is completed.  The lady comes out and gives you your phone. You call your wife, tell her the morning is done and you are getting lunch.  You get lunch and return for the afternoon session.  About 90 minutes in, a guy, approximately 45-50, raises his hand turns in his test and leaves.  "Wow" you think to yourself, that was fast. You continue through the exam.  You have 13 minutes and 2 problems left.  You look at one, 0 chance of solving it given mental drain, you check the other, you can get this.  Guess D for problem 1, and solve problem 2.  About 45 seconds later, time is called.  You did it, it is over, woohoo!  You hope you never need to do this again.
> 
> Then the proctor lady comes over and gives you your phone back.  You have 2 text messages, both from your mom.  Message one, "WIFE'S NAME IS BEING INDUCED" -- received 2.5 hours ago.  Message 2 "Oops, that was meant for your dad".  Thoughts start racing through your brain, is this some really awful joke?  Call your wife, not a joke, at the hospital, being induced.  She says go home, grab the go bag and get to hospital.  Arrive at 6:30 pm everything is fine, blood pressure was just high.  8 hours later, baby boy is born, forget all about the exam.  You think about it every once in a while.  Then 12/2 hits.  YOU CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT THE RESULTS YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> Hopefully we find out today.


Oh shit that sucks, so they didn't come and grab you since it wasn't your wife who called?


----------



## WaitingonResults

txjennah PE said:


> Oh shit that sucks, so they didn't come and grab you since it wasn't your wife who called?


They didn't and I am thrilled they didn't.  My wife was upset with my mom for even sending anything, in case the had come to get me.  Our previous labors had been 18-20 hours, so we weren't concerned about it happening right away.  Had they come to say something, there is 0 chance I finish the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Anyone up for story time?  Awesome, I am telling it anyway.  Your wife is expecting your third child Nov. 10. You setup a plan with NCEES, they are going to allow a proctor to hold your phone in case your wife calls,* but only if your wife calls*, because she is going into labor and you need to GTFO.  Oct 25 rolls around.  You drive to the exam location an hour away.  You see a co-worker and chat with her for a few minutes before getting settled in.  A proctor comes over and takes your phone.  The morning session starts soon.  You work through it, all is going well.  Morning session is completed.  The lady comes out and gives you your phone. You call your wife, tell her the morning is done and you are getting lunch.  You get lunch and return for the afternoon session. ...  You did it, it is over, woohoo!  You hope you never need to do this again.
> 
> Then the proctor lady comes over and gives you your phone back.  You have 2 text messages, both from your mom.  Message one, "WIFE'S NAME IS BEING INDUCED" -- received 2.5 hours ago.  Message 2 "Oops, that was meant for your dad".  Thoughts start racing through your brain, is this some really awful joke?  Call your wife, not a joke, at the hospital, being induced.  She says go home, grab the go bag and get to hospital.  Arrive at 6:30 pm everything is fine, blood pressure was just high.  8 hours later, baby boy is born, forget all about the exam.  You think about it every once in a while.  Then 12/2 hits.  YOU CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT THE RESULTS YOU NEED TO KNOW.


Lets hope you pass! Then you'll have a healthly new son, two new letters after your name, and a great story to tell for years to come.



txjennah PE said:


> Oh shit that sucks, so they didn't come and grab you since it wasn't your wife who called?


I'm inclined to go with this explanation, and not that they just weren't paying attention. It all turned out okay, so no harm no foul?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

WaitingonResults said:


> Anyone up for story time?  Awesome, I am telling it anyway.  Your wife is expecting your third child Nov. 10. You setup a plan with NCEES, they are going to allow a proctor to hold your phone in case your wife calls,* but only if your wife calls*, because she is going into labor and you need to GTFO.  Oct 25 rolls around.  You drive to the exam location an hour away.  You see a co-worker and chat with her for a few minutes before getting settled in.  A proctor comes over and takes your phone.  The morning session starts soon.  You work through it, all is going well.  Morning session is completed.  The lady comes out and gives you your phone. You call your wife, tell her the morning is done and you are getting lunch.  You get lunch and return for the afternoon session.  About 90 minutes in, a guy, approximately 45-50, raises his hand turns in his test and leaves.  "Wow" you think to yourself, that was fast. You continue through the exam.  You have 13 minutes and 2 problems left.  You look at one, 0 chance of solving it given mental drain, you check the other, you can get this.  Guess D for problem 1, and solve problem 2.  About 45 seconds later, time is called.  You did it, it is over, woohoo!  You hope you never need to do this again.
> 
> Then the proctor lady comes over and gives you your phone back.  You have 2 text messages, both from your mom.  Message one, "WIFE'S NAME IS BEING INDUCED" -- received 2.5 hours ago.  Message 2 "Oops, that was meant for your dad".  Thoughts start racing through your brain, is this some really awful joke?  Call your wife, not a joke, at the hospital, being induced.  She says go home, grab the go bag and get to hospital.  Arrive at 6:30 pm everything is fine, blood pressure was just high.  8 hours later, baby boy is born, forget all about the exam.  You think about it every once in a while.  Then 12/2 hits.  YOU CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT THE RESULTS YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> Hopefully we find out today.


Good story! Congratulations on the little one.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

I will keep taking this exam if I do not pass it, at least for the thrill of suspension while we are waiting for the result


----------



## Sloth_1989

Pass or Fail. I want the results to be released soon. Sick of waiting now.


----------



## Orchid PE

I blame our instant gratification society. 40 Days isn't really that long.


----------



## Leo037

Chattaneer said:


> I blame our instant gratification society. 40 Days isn't really that long.


A registered nurse finds out if they passed before they get out of the chair at the exam site. It's 2019. The technology is available to avoid this lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've read that the rangers at Yellowstone have their own unofficial countdown clock to determine when Old Faithful will erupt. Rather than a traditional clock or timer, they just look at the crowd size around the geyser. If it's relatively empty that means that it will be another hour+ before the next eruption. If it's packed, then it will erupt in the next few minutes.

Here at EB, anecdotally well have 10-20 users on at any time, and maybe 60 guest. Right now, there are 82 Members, 0 Anonymous, 404 Guests. That's usually where we are the day before release. This should be taken with a grain of salt of course. I don't personally think it will happen today, but I have nothing to support that guess. It would seem to me the release probability curve get above non-zero  tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## SDB

WaitingonResults said:


> Anyone up for story time?  Awesome, I am telling it anyway.  Your wife is expecting your third child Nov. 10. You setup a plan with NCEES, they are going to allow a proctor to hold your phone in case your wife calls,* but only if your wife calls*, because she is going into labor and you need to GTFO.  Oct 25 rolls around.  You drive to the exam location an hour away.  You see a co-worker and chat with her for a few minutes before getting settled in.  A proctor comes over and takes your phone.  The morning session starts soon.  You work through it, all is going well.  Morning session is completed.  The lady comes out and gives you your phone. You call your wife, tell her the morning is done and you are getting lunch.  You get lunch and return for the afternoon session.  About 90 minutes in, a guy, approximately 45-50, raises his hand turns in his test and leaves.  "Wow" you think to yourself, that was fast. You continue through the exam.  You have 13 minutes and 2 problems left.  You look at one, 0 chance of solving it given mental drain, you check the other, you can get this.  Guess D for problem 1, and solve problem 2.  About 45 seconds later, time is called.  You did it, it is over, woohoo!  You hope you never need to do this again.
> 
> Then the proctor lady comes over and gives you your phone back.  You have 2 text messages, both from your mom.  Message one, "WIFE'S NAME IS BEING INDUCED" -- received 2.5 hours ago.  Message 2 "Oops, that was meant for your dad".  Thoughts start racing through your brain, is this some really awful joke?  Call your wife, not a joke, at the hospital, being induced.  She says go home, grab the go bag and get to hospital.  Arrive at 6:30 pm everything is fine, blood pressure was just high.  8 hours later, baby boy is born, forget all about the exam.  You think about it every once in a while.  Then 12/2 hits.  YOU CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT THE RESULTS YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> Hopefully we find out today.


That is an awesome story.  Congrats on the baby and hopefully on the results.  I think you should give him a nickname based on all of this...why not ask EB for suggested nicknames, it might be fun?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Leo037 said:


> A registered nurse finds out if she passed before she gets out of her chair at the exam site. It's 2019. The technology is available to avoid this lol.


NCEES is transitioning over to CBT. It's not a fast process and it won't be completed until 2023. But even the CBT candidates have to wait until the Wednesday of the following week for their results.


----------



## Orchid PE

Leo037 said:


> A registered nurse finds out if she passed before she gets out of her chair at the exam site. It's 2019. The technology is available to avoid this lol.


People don't find out they're in the clear of a miscarriage until after the first trimester. Even then it's not 100%. That's a harder wait and technology can't let us know sooner. So my point is, if this sort of wait is _actually_ difficult for people, I feel bad for them; there are a lot worse things to wait for in life. That's why I was wondering if people are really freaking out about the exam results or if it's just talk.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Chattaneer said:


> People don't find out they're in the clear of a miscarriage until after the first trimester. Even then it's not 100%. That's a harder wait and technology can't let us know sooner. So my point is, if this sort of wait is _actually_ difficult for people, I feel bad for them; there are a lot worse things to wait for in life. That's why I was wondering if people are really freaking out about the exam results or if it's just talk.


Good reality check.  Thanks.


----------



## Orchid PE

And I'm under the assumption most people taking the exam are 25yo+. I'm just thinking by now people should be able to handle the wait without actually loosing their mind.

But now that I think about it, my wife stressed out over waiting for exams to be graded in college... I could only imagine what she would be like if she decided to take the PE exam. Yeah, now that I'm talking it through I can imagine people flipping out about it. I think that's something good about our relationship, we help balance each other out.


----------



## gmoney745

Chattaneer said:


> And I'm under the assumption most people taking the exam are 25yo+. I'm just thinking by now people should be able to handle the wait without actually loosing their mind.
> 
> But now that I think about it, my wife stressed out over waiting for exams to be graded in college... I could only imagine what she would be like if she decided to take the PE exam.
> 
> Yeah, now that I'm talking it through I can imagine people flipping out about it. I think that's something good about our relationship, we help balance each other out.


As a 31 year old who is awaiting his test results for the 3rd time...I must say that my flipping out is thoroughly justified.


----------



## Orchid PE

And talking about waiting, I've been waiting FOREVER for someone to beat Khabib.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Chattaneer said:


> I blame our instant gratification society. 40 Days isn't really that long.






Chattaneer said:


> And I'm under the assumption most people taking the exam are 25yo+. I'm just thinking by now people should be able to handle the wait without actually loosing their mind.
> 
> But now that I think about it, my wife stressed out over waiting for exams to be graded in college... I could only imagine what she would be like if she decided to take the PE exam. Yeah, now that I'm talking it through I can imagine people flipping out about it. I think that's something good about our relationship, we help balance each other out.


I'll be honest, I spent the first few days after the exam thinking about results a lot.  Then days 3-38 I very rarely thought about it.  Now that we are approaching the window of release, I'm starting to get more nervous.  It's kind of like how I don't care about the mail coming until the day I'm getting a package, even if I can't use what's in the package for several more days.


----------



## LaTech033

When people keep telling me there is no point in continuously refreshing the results page.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think a stoic mindset would help people deal with difficult situations in life.

From and article on stoicism:

"Epictetus went as far as suggesting, as you kiss your child and tuck them into bed at night, to imagine what it would be like to wake up without them in the morning. Because it can happen. Because tragically it does happen. And it’s our utter lack of preparation or belief of this fact that makes those terrible surprises hurt even more."

I remember reading one time that stoics always treated a goodbye as if it was the last time they would see that person. They would also imagine what life would be like if other terrible situations came about, just to mentally prepare. I've done that a few times, like imagining my life if I lost my wife, daughter, parents, etc. It's hard, but if/when the time comes, it will be just a little less difficult to deal with and accept.

It may be easier to deal with the wait to play through the scenario of receiving the news you didn't pass the exam. I know I've done that a few times and it's a bummer, but life moves on.


----------



## Cocoa1210

Chattaneer said:


> And I'm under the assumption most people taking the exam are 25yo+. I'm just thinking by now people should be able to handle the wait without actually loosing their mind.
> 
> But now that I think about it, my wife stressed out over waiting for exams to be graded in college... I could only imagine what she would be like if she decided to take the PE exam. Yeah, now that I'm talking it through I can imagine people flipping out about it. I think that's something good about our relationship, we help balance each other out.


I like when people question how others feel about something...


----------



## deenymeeny

@Chattaneer If i wanted to be level-headed and logical i wouldn't have made an account on this site


----------



## WaitingTooLong

WaitingonResults said:


> Anyone up for story time?  Awesome, I am telling it anyway.  Your wife is expecting your third child Nov. 10. You setup a plan with NCEES, they are going to allow a proctor to hold your phone in case your wife calls,* but only if your wife calls*, because she is going into labor and you need to GTFO.  Oct 25 rolls around.  You drive to the exam location an hour away.  You see a co-worker and chat with her for a few minutes before getting settled in.  A proctor comes over and takes your phone.  The morning session starts soon.  You work through it, all is going well.  Morning session is completed.  The lady comes out and gives you your phone. You call your wife, tell her the morning is done and you are getting lunch.  You get lunch and return for the afternoon session.  About 90 minutes in, a guy, approximately 45-50, raises his hand turns in his test and leaves.  "Wow" you think to yourself, that was fast. You continue through the exam.  You have 13 minutes and 2 problems left.  You look at one, 0 chance of solving it given mental drain, you check the other, you can get this.  Guess D for problem 1, and solve problem 2.  About 45 seconds later, time is called.  You did it, it is over, woohoo!  You hope you never need to do this again.
> 
> Then the proctor lady comes over and gives you your phone back.  You have 2 text messages, both from your mom.  Message one, "WIFE'S NAME IS BEING INDUCED" -- received 2.5 hours ago.  Message 2 "Oops, that was meant for your dad".  Thoughts start racing through your brain, is this some really awful joke?  Call your wife, not a joke, at the hospital, being induced.  She says go home, grab the go bag and get to hospital.  Arrive at 6:30 pm everything is fine, blood pressure was just high.  8 hours later, baby boy is born, forget all about the exam.  You think about it every once in a while.  Then 12/2 hits.  YOU CAN'T STOP THINKING ABOUT THE RESULTS YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> 
> Hopefully we find out today.


Congratulations! My first child was born October 11th and I took the exam for the first time two weeks later. Everyone keeps telling me I have a valid excuse if I didn't pass.


----------



## WaitingonResults

deenymeeny said:


> @Chattaneer If i wanted to be level-headed and logical i wouldn't have made an account on this site


This is basically why I am here.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I will keep taking this exam if I do not pass it, at least for the thrill of suspension while we are waiting for the result


You sick bastard!


----------



## WaitingonResults

evanuel said:


> Congratulations! My first child was born October 11th and I took the exam for the first time two weeks later. Everyone keeps telling me I have a valid excuse if I didn't pass.


Congrats to you!  How are they sleeping?  How are you sleeping?


----------



## WaitingTooLong

WaitingonResults said:


> Congrats to you!  How are they sleeping?  How are you sleeping?


He is sleeping well and really only wakes up when hungry. The wife is a saint and lets me sleep through the night since she stays at home right now and I have work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I will keep taking this exam if I do not pass it, at least for the thrill of suspension while we are waiting for the result


I'd look at the cost analysis of that.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've read that the rangers at Yellowstone have their own unofficial countdown clock to determine when Old Faithful will erupt. Rather than a traditional clock or timer, they just look at the crowd size around the geyser. If it's relatively empty that means that it will be another hour+ before the next eruption. If it's packed, then it will erupt in the next few minutes.
> 
> Here at EB, anecdotally well have 10-20 users on at any time, and maybe 60 guest. Right now, there are 82 Members, 0 Anonymous, 404 Guests. That's usually where we are the day before release. This should be taken with a grain of salt of course. I don't personally think it will happen today, but I have nothing to support that guess. It would seem to me the release probability curve get above non-zero  tomorrow or Friday.


I hope its not Friday.  California is usually a day late from what I've seen.... waiting for results over the weekend while others have reported in would be foul.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm pretty sure *somone somewhere* will have to wait over a weekend.

Out of curiosity, do we have any lurkers from Alabama?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm pretty sure *somone somewhere* will have to wait over a weekend.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do we have any lurkers from Alabama?


sup?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> sup?


Cool, looking forward to hearing when you get an email.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool, looking forward to hearing when you get an email.


me too! hopefully a good one this time!


----------



## kkylet93

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm pretty sure *somone somewhere* will have to wait over a weekend.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do we have any lurkers from Alabama?


Mobile, AL test taker here!


----------



## Atl_transportation

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> me too! hopefully a good one this time!


@aspiringWRE_PE You do understand why @RBHeadge PE is asking for anyone from Alabama right?  Alabama has been first to release results historically.  Soooooooo....no pressure but 700 other engineers are looking to you to be on top of your game.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Atl_transportation said:


> @aspiringWRE_PE You do understand why @RBHeadge PE is asking for anyone from Alabama right?  Alabama has been first to release results historically.  Soooooooo....no pressure but 700 other engineers are looking to you to be on top of your game.


oh I know   not a first time test taker unfortunately. and believe me I have got this page on refresh and my email in the other tab and checking very frequently. 

What's gonna suck is if I have to do this all week and into the next week.


----------



## Sloth_1989

I am currently in a phase where I am thinking of ordering a PE stamp and a PE review course  at the same time.

NCEES remove us from this misery!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I’ve done some research based on the data collected here on EB and in my heart of hearts, I don’t think we will see any results until next week if we are lucky.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

But I have a mobile app counter that’s counting down to 12/16. I set it up when I was level headed and in a more pragmatic state of mind.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

civilrobot said:


> But I have a mobile app counter that’s counting down to 12/16. I set it up when I was level headed and in a more pragmatic state of mind.


I totally had today pinned as the day for the results to be released... time will tell.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Atl_transportation said:


> @aspiringWRE_PE You do understand why @RBHeadge PE is asking for anyone from Alabama right?  Alabama has been first to release results historically.  Soooooooo....no pressure but *7500* other engineers are looking to you to be on top of your game.


fify 

About 7500 took the exam in October. About 700 are on here at any given time during the release period.

I have another person from Maryland acting as a trusted agent too. Maryalnd has been an immediate releaser lately too. I'm a nukee, I'm all about redundant safety systems.



aspiringWRE_PE said:


> oh I know   not a first time test taker unfortunately. and believe me I have got this page on refresh and my email in the other tab and checking very frequently.
> 
> What's gonna suck is if I have to do this all week and into the next week.


Thanks!

Sadly, this session has the potential to go on a while.


----------



## Fisherman504

Leo037 said:


> A registered nurse finds out if they passed before they get out of the chair at the exam site. It's 2019. The technology is available to avoid this lol.


Agree. We can video chat across continents now.


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sadly, this session has the potential to go on a while.


Is there any particular reason?  Or do they all have that potential?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Is there any particular reason?  Or do they all have that potential?


Go back a few pages, but it has to do with the Control Systems Cut Score meeting. It was a new test, so there has to be a meeting. One was not listed on the Oct/Nov schedule of events in the Oct newsletter. One was not found on the schedule of events for Dec/Jan in the Dec newsletter (released on Monday). An article in the December newsletter said that a meeting is needed and used future tense when refering to it.

So best case: it happened the weekend of Nov 22 and the release is imminent.

Worst case: the meeting hasn't been scheduled and will likely happen mid-late December, with results following ~1-3 business days later.

My gut is telling me a release sometime next week. But I have *nothing* to back that up.


----------



## Dead Load

I don't have anything constructive to add except some comedy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll add that every other session with a known causal impediment to release had a referenceable date. Not so this time.

Sessions without causal impediment basically follow a pattern based on days-since-exam.

We are in the former.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll add that every other session with a known causal impediment to release had a referenceable date. Not so this time.
> 
> Sessions without causal impediment basically follow a pattern based on days-since-exam.
> 
> We are in the former.


but surely they could have planned on the impending holiday and worked around it to allow a reasonable release date? meh.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> I totally had today pinned as the day for the results to be released... time will tell.


I'm with @civilrobot, next week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> but surely they could have planned on the impending holiday and worked around it to allow a reasonable release date? meh.


Could? Yes.

Did? Maybe. Who's knows?  :dunno:


----------



## TwistedLeague

This still beats having to take a CBT Pe exam. Cant wait until they change it all and everyone really goes into freakout mode....


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm with @civilrobot, next week.


I'm saying early next week, for now, at least. Put the O/U at 45.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Could? Yes.
> 
> Did? Maybe. Who's knows?  :dunno:


either way I shall return to my post.


----------



## Red Herring PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Right now, there are 82 Members, 0 Anonymous, 404 Guests.


Well I just registered so 83 Members and 403 Guests.

I was fine with the waiting until someone told me to check out this forum, now I'm anxious. Thanks for nothing guys!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm saying early next week, for now, at least. Put the O/U at 45.


Man I wish I could MyBookie that bet.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Man I wish I could MyBookie that bet.


OOC, which would you bet?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Will.I.Am said:


> OOC, which would you bet?


Definitely the Over. I live on Chaos


----------



## Atl_transportation

TwistedLeague said:


> Man I wish I could MyBookie that bet.


Business opportunity idea!!! Just in case I don't pass.


----------



## VA_repeat

Virginia 2nd time test taker here. Took the test last October and results were released on Wednesday Dec 5th at 3pm. I think it’s today.. if I fail again I’ll just cry myself to sleep like I did last year. Already bought kleenex


----------



## WaitingonResults

Life is too short to bet the unders.


----------



## Fisherman504

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll add that every other session with a known causal impediment to release had a referenceable date. Not so this time.
> 
> Sessions without causal impediment basically follow a pattern based on days-since-exam.
> 
> We are in the former.


So what you're saying is. It can be the week of Christmas. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Herring PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm saying early next week, for now, at least. Put the O/U at 45.


My heart says under, but my brain says over.


----------



## southern_engineer

Can anyone definitively say if the registration open date for the next cycle has any impact on results release?

Rather, have results ever been released _after_ the registration for the next cycle has opened?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Red Herring said:


> My heart says under, by my brain says over.


That means I did my job.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

southern_engineer said:


> Can anyone definitively say if the registration open date for the next cycle has any impact on results release?


It has no impact on the results


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> but surely they could have planned on the impending holiday and worked around it to allow a reasonable release date? meh.


8-10 weeks is the reasonable release date.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 8-10 weeks was the reasonable release date in 1982.


FIFY.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> but surely they could have planned on the impending holiday and worked around it to allow a reasonable release date? meh.






Will.I.Am said:


> Could? Yes.
> 
> Did? Maybe. Who's knows?  :dunno:


Exactly.

A meeting the weekend around Nov 22/23 is a bit early based on everything else they have to do, but it's still possible. They usually try schedule around impending holidays.

One thing that works against this being scheduled early is that this is a minor exam. The once/year exams tend to schedule their meetings later. My *personal theory *is becasue it's in a less active discipline, that the committee members sorta forget that they need to schedule it early in the planning process. Scheduling a meeting around 20-30 engineers from around the country is tough. It becomes difficult to get everyone's schedules to match. So they end up crashing the schedule and forcing a meeting with whatever they can pull together at the last minute.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fisherman504 said:


> So what you're saying is. It can be the week of Christmas. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


or later.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Red Herring said:


> Well I just registered so 83 Members and 403 Guests.
> 
> I was fine with the waiting until someone told me to check out this forum, now I'm anxious. Thanks for nothing guys!


Welcome to EB!



southern_engineer said:


> Can anyone definitively say if the registration open date for the next cycle has any impact on results release?
> 
> Rather, have results ever been released _after_ the registration for the next cycle has opened?


The registration deadline has no effect on the results release and vise-versa

Results have been released after the registration period has opened. I can think of many examples. It's par for the course in Pennsylvania.



Will.I.Am said:


> FIFY.


Nah, it's not that bad. 8-10 weeks is nromal for the old blue-book style exams, so anything prior to 2008 for PE. I think SE still releases after 8-0 weeks.



VA_repeat said:


> Virginia 2nd time test taker here. Last year October results were released on Wednesday Dec 5th at 3pm. Might be anytime now..
> 
> ncees should release the release date and time a week in advance of the release date, to spare us this anxiety urgh


They do give a date: 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sloth_1989 said:


> I am currently in a phase where I am thinking of ordering a PE stamp and a PE review course  at the same time.
> 
> NCEES remove us from this misery!


Trust me, I understand the feeling. But I'm sure you realize that you can't order a stamp... because you don't have a license number yet. right?


----------



## FPguy

October 2013 was the last time Thanksgiving occurred on the 28th of November. The release date in October of 2013 was 40 days after the exam. The exam was taken on October 25th that year. Exam results were released Wednesday December the 4th, 2013. There is still hope.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FPguy said:


> October 2013 was the last time Thanksgiving occurred on the 28th of November. The release date in October of 2013 was 40 days after the exam. The exam was taken on October 25th that year. Exam results were released Wednesday December the 4th, 2013. There is still hope.


There wasn't an exam requiring a cut score meeting in Oct 2013.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Except the calculator, I borrowed everything I used to prepare for the exam from different libraries. If they release the results, I can decide if I have to renew the materials or remove the stickers and return them.  Some have been renewed more than once...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

FPguy said:


> October 2013 was the last time Thanksgiving occurred on the 28th of November. The release date in October of 2013 was 40 days after the exam. The exam was taken on October 25th that year. Exam results were released Wednesday December the 4th, 2013. There is still hope.


Not for much longer however.


----------



## PE Preparation Master

RBHeadge PE said:


> There wasn't an exam requiring a cut score meeting in Oct 2013.


Does the required cut score meeting affect all exams, or just power? So, might Civil results be released today or soon?


----------



## ca mech

What is the latest time in the day that results can be released?


----------



## Orchid PE

Why are none of these people in the spam thread? We could get some good spam going and easily get over 18k....


----------



## TwistedLeague

jean15paul_PE said:


> Trust me, I understand the feeling. But I'm sure you realize that you can't order a stamp... because you don't have a license number yet. right?


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PEPreparation said:


> Does the required cut score meeting affect all exams, or just power? So, might Civil results be released today or soon?


The cut score meeting is for Controls, not Power.

It affects everyone. Results are released to the STATES at the same time.


----------



## Orchid PE

I feel if there was ever a time for spam, now would be the time.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I feel if there was ever a time for spam, now would be the time.


literally just spammed...


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I'd guess the NCEES office would hit the release button prior to their lunch hour.  Its almost 1:00 pm their time.  Slim chance of release today.


----------



## Victor1990

Guys 

NCEES have their chat function open now!


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Victor1990 said:


> Guys
> 
> NCEES have their chat function open now!


It is open during the normal business hours


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEPreparation said:


> Does the required cut score meeting affect all exams, or just power? So, might Civil results be released today or soon?


NCEES releases the results to the states only after all exams have been scored and graded, all investigations are complete, and all of their internal systems are ready and in place to transmit the results to the states.



ca mech said:


> What is the latest time in the day that results can be released?


Generally speaking, initial release can happen anytime during regular east coast business hours.



Chattaneer said:


> Why are none of these people in the spam thread? We could get some good spam going and easily get over 18k....


----------



## PE Preparation Master

LyceeFruit said:


> The cut score meeting is for Controls, not Power.
> 
> It affects everyone. Results are released to the STATES at the same time.


And the day they release to the states is the same day that we get our results, right?

So when some are saying they think it'll be next week, that means everyone not just Controls, yeah?


----------



## Orchid PE

PEPreparation said:


> And the day they release to the states is the same day that we get our results, right?


Not necessarily.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEPreparation said:


> And the day they release to the states is the same day that we get our results, right?


Not always. Most states allow NCEES to release to the examinees immediately. Some states want to do something internally before they authorize release.

Generally, all but a few states release on Days 1 or 2.



PEPreparation said:


> So when some are saying they think it'll be next week, that means everyone not just Controls, yeah?


The states receives everyone results (for their respective state) at the same time, regardless of discipline or pass/fail score.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## noPE

GEORGIA RESULTS ARE PENDING!!!!


----------



## Aiden

noPE said:


> GEORGIA RESULTS ARE PENDING!!!!


How do you know this?


----------



## PE Preparation Master

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not always. Most states allow NCEES to release to the examinees immediately. Some states want to do something internally before they authorize release.
> 
> Generally, all but a few states release on Days 1 or 2.
> 
> The states receives everyone results (for their respective state) at the same time, regardless of discipline or pass/fail score.


So which round of the test was the last time that one of these meetings had to occur? 

You guys and gals are awesome for answering all my questions. I've been a lurker for a little bit and finally decided to join the party and I'm glad I did!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Victor1990 said:


> Guys
> 
> NCEES have their chat function open now!


Harassing Ashlei and the team is NOT the way to get results. You will only receive "the results are released in 8-10 weeks"


----------



## Orchid PE

Aiden said:


> How do you know this?


All results are pending...


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

noPE said:


> GEORGIA RESULTS ARE PENDING!!!!


What's up with that? result for any state is not pending?


----------



## noPE

I SWEAR!!! I just logged on to MYNCEES to check and right there it said Result Pending!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEPreparation said:


> So which round of the test was the last time that one of these meetings had to occur?


I don't understand the question.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PEPreparation said:


> So which round of the test was the last time that one of these meetings had to occur?
> 
> You guys and gals are awesome for answering all my questions. I've been a lurker for a little bit and finally decided to join the party and I'm glad I did!


Power had their cut score for April 2018.

It's typically when a new specification is released


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Aiden said:


> How do you know this?


Literally all states are pending rn. It's lazy trolling


----------



## TwistedLeague

noPE said:


> I SWEAR!!! I just logged on to MYNCEES to check and right there it said Result Pending!


They've been pending since October 25th....


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

TwistedLeague said:


> They've been pending since October 25th....


No, on Oct 25th it was still SCHEDULED. It changed to PENDING on Oct 26th, lol


----------



## PE Preparation Master

LyceeFruit said:


> Power had their cut score for April 2018.
> 
> It's typically when a new specification is released


Got it, this answers my question. So based on the release history chart day 41 was when results came out for that round. Now I'm curious to know when the other times were that this meeting happened so I can compare to that chart.


----------



## Orchid PE

PEPreparation said:


> Got it, this answers my question. So based on the release history chart day 41 was when results came out for that round. Now I'm curious to know when the other times were that this meeting happened so I can compare to that chart.


All of this has already been figured out...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PEPreparation said:


> Got it, this answers my question. So based on the release history chart day 41 was when results came out for that round. Now I'm curious to know when the other times were that this meeting happened so I can compare to that chart.


They're going to come out when they come out. You're at whatever Futile Exercise is reading the tea leaves - I think it's D? Too lazy to go back and check.

@RBHeadge PE for April 2020, can you make the tea leaves exercise "Futile Exercise Tea" it'd be easier to remember


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEPreparation said:


> Got it, this answers my question. So based on the release history chart day 41 was when results came out for that round. Now I'm curious to know when the other times were that this meeting happened so I can compare to that chart.






Chattaneer said:


> All of this has already been figured out...


I've been tracking this for years. Feel free to go through all of my previous posts and see where I identified the need for a cut score meeting, the date of the cut score meeting,  and how that lines up with the release date. It'll be a great way to kill time and burn nervous energy. I don't have time for that. Or you can take my word for it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE for April 2020, can you make the tea leaves exercise "Futile Exercise Tea" it'd be easier to remember


----------



## Orchid PE

https://ncees.org/update-on-october-2019-exam-results/


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://ncees.org/update-on-october-2019-exam-results/


Oh wow. What a surprise. That page doesn't exist...


----------



## gmoney745

Chattaneer said:


> https://ncees.org/update-on-october-2019-exam-results/


are you just trolling now?


----------



## Aspiring_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Go back a few pages, but it has to do with the Control Systems Cut Score meeting. It was a new test, so there has to be a meeting. One was not listed on the Oct/Nov schedule of events in the Oct newsletter. One was not found on the schedule of events for Dec/Jan in the Dec newsletter (released on Monday). An article in the December newsletter said that a meeting is needed and used future tense when refering to it.
> 
> So best case: it happened the weekend of Nov 22 and the release is imminent.
> 
> Worst case: the meeting hasn't been scheduled and will likely happen mid-late December, with results following ~1-3 business days later.
> 
> My gut is telling me a release sometime next week. But I have *nothing* to back that up.


Where is the information for the control systems cut score meeting? I can't find anything on the NCEES website about that. I read in the October newsletter that the Committee on Examinations for Professional Engineers (EPE) was meeting November 21-23.


----------



## Orchid PE

gmoney745 said:


> are you just trolling now?


Absolutely not.


----------



## cjcarter

Does problem difficulty play a role in cut scores or they just straight up look at the number of right answers?


----------



## WaitingonResults

gmoney745 said:


> are you just trolling now?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

noPE said:


> I SWEAR!!! I just logged on to MYNCEES to check and right there it said Result Pending!


lol 

it's said that since 10/27.


----------



## Orchid PE

cjcarter said:


> Does problem difficulty play a role in cut scores or they just straight up look at the number of right answers?


I can answer this! One sec.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cjcarter said:


> Does problem difficulty play a role in cut scores or they just straight up look at the number of right answers?


Go back to page 7, start reading from about halfway down.


----------



## Orchid PE

cjcarter said:


> Does problem difficulty play a role in cut scores or they just straight up look at the number of right answers?



All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.

Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.

After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.

When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.

Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.” A survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field, and the survey results informs the PAKS meeting.

There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.

The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


----------



## Aiden

Aspiring_PE said:


> Where is the information for the control systems cut score meeting? I can't find anything on the NCEES website about that. I read in the October newsletter that the Committee on Examinations for Professional Engineers (EPE) was meeting November 21-23.


They might have forgot to add it or might have the meeting later. We are not sure...


----------



## cjcarter

Chattaneer said:


> All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.
> 
> Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.
> 
> After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.
> 
> When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.
> 
> Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.” A survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field, and the survey results informs the PAKS meeting.
> 
> There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.
> 
> The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


Thanks.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nah, it's not that bad. 8-10 weeks is nromal for the old blue-book style exams, so anything prior to 2008 for PE. I think SE still releases after 8-0 weeks.


I'm not wrong, though.  There are two reasons I mention it:


First and most importantly, because it's funny. 

Also, we all know 8-10 weeks is BS at this point. Since the FE went CBT, it's been 5-8 weeks, pretty much across the board. However, you haven't heard me complain because NCEES is doing something about it. Roughly 8-10 days (for a CBT exam) is much more reasonable than 8-10 weeks. In the meantime, we're stuck in exam results purgatory...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> . I read in the October newsletter that the Committee on Examinations for Professional Engineers (EPE) was meeting November 21-23.


You are referencing a meeting that has nothing to do with the cut score meeting.

My reference in the December newsletter can be found on page 5, column 1, para 2. "Cut score" and "standard setting" are interchangeable terms

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/December-2019-LEx-web.pdf


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Contacted [email protected], asking if Controls meeting has taken place.  Here's the (horrible) response:

Thank you for contacting NCEES with your questions and concerns. I will do my best to address them for you.

The PE Control Systems Standard Setting Study, or "Cut Score meeting" as you referred to it, has yet to take place.

Regards,

Jason
--Jason J. Gamble[email protected]


----------



## Orchid PE

PEstruc said:


> Contacted [email protected], asking if Controls meeting has taken place.  Here's the (horrible) response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting NCEES with your questions and concerns. I will do my best to address them for you.
> 
> The PE Control Systems Standard Setting Study, or "Cut Score meeting" as you referred to it, has yet to take place.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jason
> --Jason J. Gamble[email protected]How would you rate my reply?


Eek.


----------



## Orchid PE

I sent feedback for you since the links worked.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Joking aside, please don't *actually* harass NCEES.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Are you implying that the email sent is harassment?


----------



## c0lb

RBHeadge PE said:


> You are referencing a meeting that has nothing to do with the cut score meeting.
> 
> My reference in the December newsletter can be found on page 5, column 1, para 2. "Cut score" and "standard setting" are interchangeable terms
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/December-2019-LEx-web.pdf


Where are the calendars found at that would show the "cut score" or "standard-setting" meetings?


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Chattaneer said:


> I sent feedback for you since the links worked.


Can you edit your post to remove the links please?


----------



## PlanCheckEng

squaretaper PE said:


> Joking aside, please don't *actually* harass NCEES.


Can you edit your post to remove the links please?


----------



## Orchid PE

PEstruc said:


> Can you edit your post to remove the links please?


Fine.


----------



## Red Herring PE

Chattaneer said:


> I sent feedback for you since the links worked.


Same and mine wasn't exactly what you'd call "constructive criticism"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

PEstruc said:


> Are you implying that the email sent is harassment?


No, and I'm stopping this here, but if your email was actually meant to surmise a release date based on the controls meeting, then you've actually wasted a staffer's time with a question based on humor on this forum. Just sayin', I wouldn't take any real-life action based on anything you read here.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Alright, who wants to bet on the new O/U at 53?


----------



## Orchid PE

Red Herring said:


> Same and mine wasn't exactly what you'd call "constructive criticism"


 My comment was sarcastic... I hope yours was too!


----------



## Aiden

I have a funny feeling results will be out next week. Just a feeling, nothing concrete.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aiden said:


> I have a funny feeling results will be out next week. Just a feeling, nothing concrete.


@Aiden our resident soothsayer! Trust that feeling!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Will.I.Am said:


> Alright, who wants to bet on the new O/U at 53?


Parlay it with Alabama results posting first, Still taking the over


----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, fires out, and now I can read the rest of the posts.

First things first.

*Everyone is taking this test to be a professional, so behave like a professional.*

I'm grateful that everyone edited their posts/quotes to remove anything which could be used in a harmful manner. I really appreciate it. I do not believe that those posters intentionally did anything wrong. I hope no lurkers did anything untoward. See bolded comment above. Emotions are high, and people can do things they regret later.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You are referencing a meeting that has nothing to do with the cut score meeting.
> 
> My reference in the December newsletter can be found on page 5, column 1, para 2. "Cut score" and "standard setting" are interchangeable terms
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/December-2019-LEx-web.pdf


Thank you for clearing that up! At the beginning of that article it references the year 2020, so maybe when it says "this year" it means 2020? Who knows. I hope so!


----------



## Red Herring PE

Chattaneer said:


> My comment was sarcastic... I hope yours was too!


Of course, though I did click on it to see if it was a real link


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEstruc said:


> Are you implying that the email sent is harassment?


That fact that you sent a email with a legitimate question to the correct party is not harassment. Thank you for doing it on behalf of the community.

*Noone else needs to do it anymore!*

I can't comment if the text in your original email to them was professional or not. I can't see it. I would hope it was.


----------



## Red Herring PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Alright, who wants to bet on the new O/U at 53?


100% taking the under on 53!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> Thank you for clearing that up! At the beginning of that article it references the year 2020, so maybe when it says "this year" it means 2020? Who knows. I hope so!


 I interpreted it to mean Dec 2019 and CY2020.


----------



## Fisherman504

Meow.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

RBHeadge PE said:


> That fact that you sent a email with a legitimate question to the correct party is not harassment. Thank you for doing it on behalf of the community.
> 
> *Noone else needs to do it anymore!*
> 
> I can't comment if the text in your original email to them was professional or not. I can't see it. I would hope it was.


No problem  .  I'm always professional, _especially_ in a business setting.  Thanks man.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

c0lb said:


> Where are the calendars found at that would show the "cut score" or "standard-setting" meetings?


See page 11. Note that the control systems meeting is NOT listed.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

I saw the registration for the next round of exams (April 2020) starts at Dec 9, I assume the results will be well out by then!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hey everyone. I need a few minutes to go over the last page or so of posts and prepare response. Plus update the prognosis on the latest news. In the meantime, please work on the spam thread. We're only like 1k posts away from the record.


----------



## Orchid PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I saw the registration for the next round of exams (April 2020) starts at Dec 9, I assume the results will be well out by then!


Not true. Been talked about before.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Parlay it with Alabama results posting first, Still taking the over


I'm giving you 1:3 on Alabama releasing first.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Its a sign....







That I failed


----------



## Aspiring_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I interpreted it to mean Dec 2019 and CY2020.


I interpreted it to mean next year because this year is pretty much over.  Also, I feel like they would have posted it in the schedule since it goes into January.

They had the last standard studies meeting schedule in the April 2018 newsletter, you would think it would have been in the October 2019 newsletter if they were going to do one for the October exam.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

December 9th, let’s stop with all the malarkey.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I saw the registration for the next round of exams (April 2020) starts at Dec 9, I assume the results will be well out by then!


Nope! Not connected at all



Aspiring_PE said:


> I interpreted it to mean next year because this year is pretty much over.  Also, I feel like they would have posted it in the schedule since it goes into January.
> 
> They had the last standard studies meeting schedule in the April 2018 newsletter, you would think it would have been in the October 2019 newsletter if they were going to do one for the October exam.


Newsletters are bimonthly and don't line up with exam dates and related meetings. There have been a few cases for October exams that we don't learn about the meeting until the December newsletter. 2014 stands out in my mind, I know there was at least one more.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Its a sign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I failed


Nope. Standard ad.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Newsletters are bimonthly and don't line up with exam dates and related meetings. There have been a few cases for October exams that we don't learn about the meeting until the December newsletter. 2014 stands out in my mind, I know there was at least one more.


There was a newsletter for October 2019 that had meeting dates for October-November so if they were going to do a cut score meeting it would have been in there. And if not in there it would have been in the December 2019 one. I really don't think they are doing one for the October 2019 exam if it hasn't been listed in either of those.


----------



## c0lb

RBHeadge PE said:


> See page 11. Note that the control systems meeting is NOT listed.


Thanks for that clarification - that's what I figured, but when looking for something that doesn't exist I can get easily confused.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

PEstruc said:


> Contacted [email protected], asking if Controls meeting has taken place.  Here's the (horrible) response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting NCEES with your questions and concerns. I will do my best to address them for you.
> 
> The PE Control Systems Standard Setting Study, or "Cut Score meeting" as you referred to it, has yet to take place.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jason
> --Jason J. Gamble[email protected]


Can you ask a followup question on if they have a meeting date set and what day?


----------



## PlanCheckEng

DilutedAr18 said:


> Can you ask a followup question on if they have a meeting date set and what day?


Already done.  I'll report in if I get a response.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DilutedAr18 said:


> Can you ask a followup question on if they have a meeting date set and what day?


No. Go back a couple of pages. If you have any questions, please correspond directly with NCEES through your own account. We don't do this as a group. Also, it isn't prudent to nag NCEES.


----------



## SDB

Lol


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

civilrobot said:


> No. Go back a couple of pages. If you have any questions, please correspond directly with NCEES through your own account. We don't do this as a group. Also, it isn't prudent to nag NCEES.


If one person is already doing it, then they should just follow up with an additional question. That way they do not get the same question a billion times.


----------



## TwistedLeague

civilrobot said:


> No. Go back a couple of pages. If you have any questions, please correspond directly with NCEES through your own account. We don't do this as a group. Also, it isn't prudent to nag NCEES.


Too late. Already sent a bunch of letters via Carrier Pigeon since I assume some of them will go off route... My apologies


----------



## gmoney745

TwistedLeague said:


> sent a bunch of letters via Carrier Pigeon


....you Muggle


----------



## WaitingonResults

I sent 6 letters via Raven as well.


----------



## Aiden

Everyone. Spam to 18k on the spam thread.

Thank you.

Sincerely,

Aiden.


----------



## kbjohn

WaitingonResults said:


> I sent 6 letters via Raven as well.


"Results are coming..."


----------



## pse19622

TwistedLeague said:


> Its a sign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I failed


I honestly didn't know there different styles available for the stamp. Neat.


----------



## Orchid PE

And.


----------



## Orchid PE

A.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## LaTech033

Can someone explain the relevancy of this control systems meeting and cutscore stuff? Ive been popping in and out all day and im not following on this one.


----------



## VinceJones

Without double-checking, I have the total PE test takers listed on the pass-rates NCEES website as 16,062. My MDM exam was $250. Assuming the other exams are also $250, that is $4,015,500 dollars NCEES raked in.

I would like my results please.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Top.


Nice try.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Top.


wrong thread


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

VinceJones said:


> Without double-checking, I have the total PE test takers listed on the pass-rates NCEES website as 16,062. My MDM exam was $250. Assuming the other exams are also $250, that is $4,015,500 dollars NCEES raked in.
> 
> I would like my results please.


We pay $350 in CA. Well, it's $250 for the exam fee and $100 for an "administration" fee.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

VinceJones said:


> Without double-checking, I have the total PE test takers listed on the pass-rates NCEES website as 16,062. My MDM exam was $250. Assuming the other exams are also $250, that is $4,015,500 dollars NCEES raked in.
> 
> I would like my results please.


Did you get a discount?! 

My Geotechnical exam was $350.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright everyone. The control systems cut score meeting hasn't happened yet. That's going to delay the results a little bit. Please give me a few paragraphs to walk you all this process, what it means for the release, and why you should back away from the ledge.

Roughly every five+ years, each exam undergoes a review to determine that the subjects and questions in that disciplines exam matches what is actually happening in the real world. This is standard, and it helps keep the exam relevant to the profession. This process often results in new exam specifications and exam questions.

Further, it needs to be established how the new questions effect the cut score need to be determined. For pencil and paper exams, the exam is offered first to live to PE examinees. Those exams are scored, psychometrics performed, and issues with questions are recorded and passed along for review.

About a month later, a "cut score" or "standards setting" (interchangeable terms) is held. The meeting includes practicing PE's and SMEs in the field. The "membership" at the meeting is reflective of the actual PE community for that discipline. There are a lot (20+?) of engineers involved. It is typically a two day meeting. As I understand it: day one is people taking the exam; day two is self scoring and discussion. My understanding is they examine each question to find any issues, and more importantly, gauge what percentage of PEs in that discipline would get that question correct. Sprinkle in some other psychometrics, and that gives each question its value to the overall cut score.

I'm sure I'm leaving stuff out, or mischaracterizing things a little bit, but this should give you a general idea of how it works. Don't ask me for further elaboration because I can't give it.

A few nuggets: The meetings usually abut a weekend, and usually one day is during the weekend. Weekday only meetings have happened too. Also, have you ever tried to get 20+ engineers from all over the country together for a meeting on short notice? it ain't easy.

Got at that? Great!

I'm sure most of you don't care about this level of detail, and are wondering why you should care. Let me explain further:

NCEES releases everything to the States at the same time. They don't do it piecemeal. That means that they need all exams scored and graded, all investigations complete, and all internal processes done before anything leaves the building. That goes for all PE pencil and paper exams, regardless of State, discipline, afternoon session, pass/fail.

There was one new exam in October 2019: Control Systems. For whatever reason, they have not held their cut score meeting yet. The PE results won't release won't take place until after that meeting has arrived at their conclusions. In the past, when cut score meetings are the long pole, the results come out about 1-4ish business days after the cut score meeting adjourns.

We know that the meeting hasn't taken place yet. So lets do this gedanken. Best case scenario, the meeting starts tomorrow, they finish Friday. That means that the results come out Monday or Tuesday. Sucks, but hey it could be worse. Now lets look at the worst case. They need two days plus two travel days; probably won't meet near a major holiday and I don't see it happening in January - so that makes the viable last day of the meeting around Dec 22.  That puts initial release at ~Dec 23/24. Merry Christmas everyone!  If we assume a January meeting, which would be cruel, and we get ~Jan 6/7.

So we get a range of Dec 9-Dec 23/Jan 7. Ouch. My guess is it that won't be _that_ long. I don't think anyone has the appetite to draw it out that long. I _would_ expect _most_ people to know by Christmas.

The only thing I can confidently say right now is: *No Earlier Than Dec 9.*

It's sucks! I know what it feels like! I've been here. Twice! The first time was in Oct 2013 when Maryland was the last to release - a full THREE WEEKS after the initial release. The following year, October 2014 saw the longest wait for an initial release in the multiple choice era. It was awful and debilitating both times. I get it, its sucks! The name of this thread was not an accident. Sorry. It's not my fault, it's not the fault of anyone else on this website; nor anyone on your State boards, and certainly not the fault of anyone who you might communicate with at NCEES. Please be respectful and professional during this time. *Do not take out your feelings on others*. I've said this before and I'll say it again, *you are taking this test to be a professional, so behave like a professional!*

Trust me, it's bad, but in three months, most of you won't care. Roughly half of you will have two new letters after your name. All of you will have a funny story to tell. You can get through this. You all survived and conquered at least four years of engineering school. Most of you have worked for years in the real world and kicked it's ass. *You wouldn't have gotten approval to sit for the PE unless you were strong enough to pass it. It's not over, you can get through this. You just gotta hold on a little bit longer! The reward is worth it.*

In the meantime, in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.

Finally you really should post in the



We're almost at the record and need your help!

*backup material*

We discussed some of this on pages 7-8. @Chattaneer wrote up some bullet point takeaways.


All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.

Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.

After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.

When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.

Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.” A survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field, and the survey results informs the PAKS meeting.

There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.

The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


----------



## Aspiring_PE

LaTech033 said:


> Can someone explain the relevancy of this control systems meeting and cutscore stuff? Ive been popping in and out all day and im not following on this one.


What I gather they mention in the December 2019 News letter this:




You can find the full newsletter here: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/December-2019-LEx-web.pdf 

The above is on pg 5 column 1, second paragraph.

They usually put out dates in the newsletters when every meeting will be. However they never listed a meeting date in that newsletter or the October one for the standard-setting studies aka cut score meeting. In my opinion they were referencing in that paragraph the year 2020, probably the April 2020 exam, since they didn't list a meeting date. But I could be wrong.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright everyone. The control systems cut score meeting hasn't happened yet. That's going to delay the results a little bit. Please give me a few paragraphs to walk you all this process, what it means for the release, and why you should back away from the ledge.
> 
> Roughly every five+ years, each exam undergoes a review to determine that the subjects and questions in that disciplines exam matches what is actually happening in the real world. This is standard, and it helps keep the exam relevant to the profession. This process often results in new exam specifications and exam questions.
> 
> Further, it needs to be established how the new questions effect the cut score need to be determined. For pencil and paper exams, the exam is offered first to live to PE examinees. Those exams are scored, psychometrics performed, and issues with questions are recorded and passed along for review.
> 
> About a month later, a "cut score" or "standards setting" (interchangeable terms) is held. The meeting includes practicing PE's and SMEs in the field. The "membership" at the meeting is reflective of the actual PE community for that discipline. There are a lot (20+?) of engineers involved. It is typically a two day meeting. As I understand it: day one is people taking the exam; day two is self scoring and discussion. My understanding is they examine each question to find any issues, and more importantly, gauge what percentage of PEs in that discipline would get that question correct. Sprinkle in some other psychometrics, and that gives each question its value to the overall cut score.
> 
> I'm sure I'm leaving stuff out, or mischaracterizing things a little bit, but this should give you a general idea of how it works. Don't ask me for further elaboration because I can't give it.
> 
> A few nuggets: The meetings usually abut a weekend, and usually one day is during the weekend. Weekday only meetings have happened too. Also, have you ever tried to get 20+ engineers from all over the country together for a meeting on short notice? it ain't easy.
> 
> Got at that? Great!
> 
> I'm sure most of you don't care about this level of detail, and are wondering why you should care. Let me explain further:
> 
> NCEES releases everything to the States at the same time. They don't do it piecemeal. That means that they need all exams scored and graded, all investigations complete, and all internal processes done before anything leaves the building. That goes for all PE pencil and paper exams, regardless of State, discipline, afternoon session, pass/fail.
> 
> There was one new exam in October 2019: Control Systems. For whatever reason, they have not held their cut score meeting yet. The PE results won't release won't take place until after that meeting has arrived at their conclusions. In the past, when cut score meetings are the long pole, the results come out about 1-4ish business days after the cut score meeting adjourns.
> 
> We know that the meeting hasn't taken place yet. So lets do this gedanken. Best case scenario, the meeting starts tomorrow, they finish Friday. That means that the results come out Monday or Tuesday. Sucks, but hey it could be worse. Now lets look at the worst case. They need two days plus two travel days; probably won't meet near a major holiday and I don't see it happening in January - so that makes the viable last day of the meeting around Dec 22.  That puts initial release at ~Dec 23/24. Merry Christmas everyone!  If we assume a January meeting, which would be cruel, and we get ~Jan 6/7.
> 
> So we get a range of Dec 9-Dec 23/Jan 7. Ouch. My guess is it that won't be _that_ long. I don't think anyone has the appetite to draw it out that long. I _would_ expect _most_ people to know by Christmas.
> 
> The only thing I can confidently say right now is: *No Earlier Than Dec 9.*
> 
> It's sucks! I know what it feels like! I've been here. Twice! The first time was in Oct 2013 when Maryland was the last to release - a full THREE WEEKS after the initial release. The following year, October 2014 saw the longest wait for an initial release in the multiple choice era. It was awful and debilitating both times. I get it, its sucks! The name of this thread was not an accident. Sorry. It's not my fault, it's not the fault of anyone else on this website; nor anyone on your State boards, and certainly not the fault of anyone who you might communicate with at NCEES. Please be respectful and professional during this time. *Do not take out your feelings on others*. I've said this before and I'll say it again, *you are taking this test to be a professional, so behave like a professional!*
> 
> Trust me, it's bad, but in three months, most of you won't care. Roughly half of you will have two new letters after your name. All of you will have a funny story to tell. You can get through this. You all survived and conquered at least four years of engineering school. Most of you have worked for years in the real world and kicked it's ass. *You wouldn't have gotten approval to sit for the PE unless you were strong enough to pass it. It's not over, you can get through this. You just gotta hold on a little bit longer! The reward is worth it.*
> 
> In the meantime, in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.
> 
> Finally you really should post in the
> 
> 
> 
> We're almost at the record and need your help!
> 
> *backup material*
> 
> We discussed some of this on pages 7-8. @Chattaneer wrote up some bullet point takeaways.
> 
> 
> All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.
> 
> Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.
> 
> After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.
> 
> When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.
> 
> Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.” A survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field, and the survey results informs the PAKS meeting.
> 
> There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.
> 
> The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


is the meeting date ever announced?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEstruc said:


> Already done.  I'll report in if I get a response.


thanks



DilutedAr18 said:


> If one person is already doing it, then they should just follow up with an additional question. That way they do not get the same question a billion times.


agreee



TwistedLeague said:


> Too late. Already sent a bunch of letters via Carrier Pigeon since I assume some of them will go off route... My apologies


This is also an acceptable means of communication



gmoney745 said:


> ....you Muggle


Send owls if you have them.



WaitingonResults said:


> I sent 6 letters via Raven as well.


Also acceptable means of communication.

p.s. maesters and engineers are kinds alike



VinceJones said:


> Without double-checking, I have the total PE test takers listed on the pass-rates NCEES website as 16,062. My MDM exam was $250. Assuming the other exams are also $250, that is $4,015,500 dollars NCEES raked in.
> 
> I would like my results please.


Dude, don't go there. Just don't.


----------



## LaTech033

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright everyone. The control systems cut score meeting hasn't happened yet. That's going to delay the results a little bit. Please give me a few paragraphs to walk you all this process, what it means for the release, and why you should back away from the ledge.
> 
> Roughly every five+ years, each exam undergoes a review to determine that the subjects and questions in that disciplines exam matches what is actually happening in the real world. This is standard, and it helps keep the exam relevant to the profession. This process often results in new exam specifications and exam questions.
> 
> Further, it needs to be established how the new questions effect the cut score need to be determined. For pencil and paper exams, the exam is offered first to live to PE examinees. Those exams are scored, psychometrics performed, and issues with questions are recorded and passed along for review.
> 
> About a month later, a "cut score" or "standards setting" (interchangeable terms) is held. The meeting includes practicing PE's and SMEs in the field. The "membership" at the meeting is reflective of the actual PE community for that discipline. There are a lot (20+?) of engineers involved. It is typically a two day meeting. As I understand it: day one is people taking the exam; day two is self scoring and discussion. My understanding is they examine each question to find any issues, and more importantly, gauge what percentage of PEs in that discipline would get that question correct. Sprinkle in some other psychometrics, and that gives each question its value to the overall cut score.
> 
> I'm sure I'm leaving stuff out, or mischaracterizing things a little bit, but this should give you a general idea of how it works. Don't ask me for further elaboration because I can't give it.
> 
> A few nuggets: The meetings usually abut a weekend, and usually one day is during the weekend. Weekday only meetings have happened too. Also, have you ever tried to get 20+ engineers from all over the country together for a meeting on short notice? it ain't easy.
> 
> Got at that? Great!
> 
> I'm sure most of you don't care about this level of detail, and are wondering why you should care. Let me explain further:
> 
> NCEES releases everything to the States at the same time. They don't do it piecemeal. That means that they need all exams scored and graded, all investigations complete, and all internal processes done before anything leaves the building. That goes for all PE pencil and paper exams, regardless of State, discipline, afternoon session, pass/fail.
> 
> There was one new exam in October 2019: Control Systems. For whatever reason, they have not held their cut score meeting yet. The PE results won't release won't take place until after that meeting has arrived at their conclusions. In the past, when cut score meetings are the long pole, the results come out about 1-4ish business days after the cut score meeting adjourns.
> 
> We know that the meeting hasn't taken place yet. So lets do this gedanken. Best case scenario, the meeting starts tomorrow, they finish Friday. That means that the results come out Monday or Tuesday. Sucks, but hey it could be worse. Now lets look at the worst case. They need two days plus two travel days; probably won't meet near a major holiday and I don't see it happening in January - so that makes the viable last day of the meeting around Dec 22.  That puts initial release at ~Dec 23/24. Merry Christmas everyone!  If we assume a January meeting, which would be cruel, and we get ~Jan 6/7.
> 
> So we get a range of Dec 9-Dec 23/Jan 7. Ouch. My guess is it that won't be _that_ long. I don't think anyone has the appetite to draw it out that long. I _would_ expect _most_ people to know by Christmas.
> 
> The only thing I can confidently say right now is: *No Earlier Than Dec 9.*
> 
> It's sucks! I know what it feels like! I've been here. Twice! The first time was in Oct 2013 when Maryland was the last to release - a full THREE WEEKS after the initial release. The following year, October 2014 saw the longest wait for an initial release in the multiple choice era. It was awful and debilitating both times. I get it, its sucks! The name of this thread was not an accident. Sorry. It's not my fault, it's not the fault of anyone else on this website; nor anyone on your State boards, and certainly not the fault of anyone who you might communicate with at NCEES. Please be respectful and professional during this time. *Do not take out your feelings on others*. I've said this before and I'll say it again, *you are taking this test to be a professional, so behave like a professional!*
> 
> Trust me, it's bad, but in three months, most of you won't care. Roughly half of you will have two new letters after your name. All of you will have a funny story to tell. You can get through this. You all survived and conquered at least four years of engineering school. Most of you have worked for years in the real world and kicked it's ass. *You wouldn't have gotten approval to sit for the PE unless you were strong enough to pass it. It's not over, you can get through this. You just gotta hold on a little bit longer! The reward is worth it.*
> 
> In the meantime, in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.
> 
> Finally you really should post in the
> 
> 
> 
> We're almost at the record and need your help!
> 
> *backup material*
> 
> We discussed some of this on pages 7-8. @Chattaneer wrote up some bullet point takeaways.
> 
> 
> All questions are weighted the same when calculating your exam score.
> 
> Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.
> 
> After each pencil-and-paper exam administration, every exam undergoes extensive statistical analysis to determine the minimum level of performance required for entry into the profession.
> 
> When the analyses and reviews are completed, NCEES changes the answer keys as necessary. The passing score and final correct answers for each exam are then used to score all answer sheets. A percentage of the answer sheets are manually verified, and the results are compared to the machine score to ensure accuracy.
> 
> Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) is used to develop the exam specification, and according to NCEES: “The results of this online survey will be sued to update specifications for the exam, which is used throughout the United States for licensing purposes.” A survey design meeting precedes the PAKS meeting. The survey is sent to active PEs in that field, and the survey results informs the PAKS meeting.
> 
> There is a question bank where questions are pulled to produce exam sessions.
> 
> The passing score weight of each question is determined during an in-person meeting (committee and non-committee members in attendance).


Thank you sir! very helpful.

 "_Now we play the waiting game_........... Ah, the _waiting game sucks_." - Homer


----------



## VinceJones

RBHeadge PE said:


> A few nuggets: The meetings usually abut a weekend, and usually one day is during the weekend. Weekday only meetings have happened too. Also, have you ever tried to get 20+ engineers from all over the country together for a meeting on short notice? it ain't easy.


Much appreciated. However it is difficult to understand what short notice you are referring to. I would imagine the board has known about the necessity of this meeting since the beginning of 2019, if not before that.


----------



## pse19622

Well that is unfortunate. Time to go do something else I guess.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> is the meeting date ever announced?


short answer: yes, always

long answer: In the past, the date is usually announced in the NCEES Licensure Exchange Newsletter, the month of or before the meeting. This is the first time I've seen them not announce a date for a cut score meeting relevant to the release of the results.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Live look at NCEES headquarters:

 






Live look at everyone waiting on results:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

VinceJones said:


> Much appreciated. However it is difficult to understand what short notice you are referring to. I would imagine the board has known about the necessity of this meeting since the beginning of 2019, if not before that.


maybe, maybe not? While it all happens under the NCEES umbrella, it the PE exam committees in the relevant engineering society that does most of the scheduling and recruiting PEs/SMEs. Controls systems hasn't done one of these in a while, and there may not be much tribal knowledge of past lessons learned? It's the once/yr exams that tend to hold their cut score meeting later in the process. My guess is that the milestones creep on on them and they try to schedule it all last minute.


----------



## enrique_nola

RBHeadge PE said:


> short answer: yes, always
> 
> long answer: In the past, the date is usually announced in the NCEES Licensure Exchange Newsletter, the month of or before the meeting. This is the first time I've seen them not announce a date for a cut score meeting relevant to the release of the results.


Plot twist.  Thanks for the rundown RB.  Most underrated poster in this bih.


----------



## Fisherman504

Will.I.Am said:


> Did you get a discount?!
> 
> My Geotechnical exam was $350.


Yeah it's $350 in Louisiana.


----------



## c0lb

RBHeadge PE said:


> They need two days plus two travel days; probably won't meet near a major holiday and I don't see it happening in January


Sounds like time to start tracking flight increases to SC


----------



## Civileng504

Just called the number on NCEES website. They said the results will not be posted any time soon and that the wait period is 8-10 weeks


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

LaTech033 said:


> Thank you sir! very helpful.


Hey, I almost went to La Tech!  Was going to try to walk onto the baseball team.  Ended up going to Ole Miss instead for scholarship money (not baseball.  Gave up on that) and to add a second degree in public policy.


----------



## VinceJones

RBHeadge PE said:


> maybe, maybe not? While it all happens under the NCEES umbrella, it the PE exam committees in the relevant engineering society that does most of the scheduling and recruiting PEs/SMEs. Controls systems hasn't done one of these in a while, and there may not be much tribal knowledge of past lessons learned? It's the once/yr exams that tend to hold their cut score meeting later in the process. My guess is that the milestones creep on on them and they try to schedule it all last minute.


Thanks for the additional details, it sounds like the folks holding up the ordeal will then be whoever the authority is on handing out the cut score for the Controls PE. Seems like it could be The International Society of Automation, but that's just a guess. Any Controls engineers out there who would have a better guess?


----------



## VinceJones

VinceJones said:


> Thanks for the additional details, it sounds like the folks holding up the ordeal will then be whoever the authority is on handing out the cut score for the Controls PE. Seems like it could be The International Society of Automation, but that's just a guess. Any Controls engineers out there who would have a better guess?


Just confirmed it is indeed ISA:
https://ncees.org/exams/exam-preparation-materials/exam-prep-materials/


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm calling Dec 5th.


----------



## Orchid PE

Wait.........


----------



## ZGL

Chattaneer said:


> I'm calling Dec 5th.


Today at 15:05 CT


----------



## Orchid PE

ZGL said:


> Today at 15:05 CT


Jokes on you, clocks only go to 12:00.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

The Justin Stine thumbnail looks like  the moment directly preceding an uncontrollable vomit.


----------



## LaTech033

HopkinsReb said:


> Hey, I almost went to La Tech!  Was going to try to walk onto the baseball team.  Ended up going to Ole Miss instead for scholarship money (not baseball.  Gave up on that) and to add a second degree in public policy.


Cant go wrong with Ole Miss. I lived right next to the baseball field, real nice guys whenever we bumped into them, also one of the consistently better teams La Tech has.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

LaTech033 said:


> Cant go wrong with Ole Miss. I lived right next to the baseball field, real nice guys whenever we bumped into them, also one of the consistently better teams La Tech has.


Dad had an old friend who was a Tech grad and got me interested in it.  Went to a baseball camp there and really enjoyed it.

I'd have probably really enjoyed Reston.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Complete pandemonium 

Edit: @RBHeadge PE is pandemonium radioactive?


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Edit: @RBHeadge PE is pandemonium radioactive?


It's certainly demonic.  Bad enough for me.


----------



## LaTech033

HopkinsReb said:


> Dad had an old friend who was a Tech grad and got me interested in it.  Went to a baseball camp there and really enjoyed it.
> 
> I'd have probably really enjoyed Reston.


nah Ruston sucked, never anything to do there. and you had to travel outside ruston city limits to get anything stronger than 6% alcohol.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

LaTech033 said:


> nah Ruston sucked, never anything to do there.


Like I said: my kind of place.  Mr. Bezos will send books to my home, so I'm good.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Complete pandemonium
> 
> Edit: @RBHeadge PE is pandemonium radioactive?


Is that the one that smells like bamboo? Pandamonium-156 is stable. The other isotopes are short lived radioisotopes.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Numbers25 said:


> The Justin Stine thumbnail looks like  the moment directly preceding an uncontrollable vomit.


Looks like he's about to sneeze to me


----------



## SDB

BTW, the control systems standard setting study has not happened yet because it is scheduled for May 2020.


----------



## WaitingonResults

SDB said:


> BTW, the control systems standard setting study has not happened yet because it is scheduled for May 2020.


Do you have a source?  I am thinking likely correct, because I know they gave out Surveyor in Training and that is also listed on the audit list.


----------



## Aiden

SDB said:


> BTW, the control systems standard setting study has not happened yet because it is scheduled for May 2020.


How'd you know?


----------



## Aiden

Has there ever been a Friday release?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I suspect the results will be released before May of 2020. Anyone willing to cover that bet? @Will.I.Am?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I suspect the results will be released before May of 2020. Anyone willing to cover that bet? @Will.I.Am?


I'll cover that at 1:30,000.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aiden said:


> Has there ever been a Friday release?


Yes. April 2016 was released (at least in CA) on Friday, May 20.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It was...a bad day.


----------



## SDB

Aiden said:


> How'd you know?


That is just my opinion based on what I've read.  I went back and looked at many of the issues of The Licensure Exchange from the past few years.  All of the meetings of this type have been scheduled in advance, obviously.  Each fiscal year there is an agenda of things to accomplish and they are scheduled throughout the fiscal year.  This months issue talks about things that will take place this year, some of which have not yet been scheduled.  That alone leads me to the conclusion that since it has not been scheduled for December, then they have to be referring to the next exam cycle this year (fiscal)...but I could be wrong!


----------



## PE Preparation Master

SDB said:


> That is just my opinion based on what I've read.  I went back and looked at many of the issues of The Licensure Exchange from the past few years.  All of the meetings of this type have been scheduled in advance, obviously.  Each fiscal year there is an agenda of things to accomplish and they are scheduled throughout the fiscal year.  This months issue talks about things that will take place this year, some of which have not yet been scheduled.  That alone leads me to the conclusion that since it has not been scheduled for December, then they have to be referring to the next exam cycle this year (fiscal)...but I could be wrong!


----------



## Numbers25 PE

civilrobot said:


> Looks like he's about to sneeze to me


Must be like a rorschach based on your position in the futile exercise chart.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Do you have a source?  I am thinking likely correct, because I know they gave out Surveyor in Training and that is also listed on the audit list.


You're confusing apples and orangutans in that article. 

FE, FS, PS, and SE have no bearing on the PE exam results release.

The committee does lots of audits; it's their job. An audit meeting is different from sitting as an observer on a different committee's cut score meeting. The relevant portion from that blurb is that they *will* observe in on the Control systems cut score meeting. *"will"* as in future tense, ergo the control systems cut score meeting hasn't happened as of the time of the writing.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SDB said:


> That is just my opinion based on what I've read.  I went back and looked at many of the issues of The Licensure Exchange from the past few years.  All of the meetings of this type have been scheduled in advance, obviously.  Each fiscal year there is an agenda of things to accomplish and they are scheduled throughout the fiscal year.  This months issue talks about things that will take place this year, some of which have not yet been scheduled.  That alone leads me to the conclusion that since it has not been scheduled for December, then they have to be referring to the next exam cycle this year (fiscal)...but I could be wrong!


The results will be released before the registration deadline for next exam cycle, or there'll be hell to pay. That means that the control systems cut score meeting will need to happen sometime before maybe the end of January, or so? Probably well before that, but it won't be after that without fire and brimstone raining down on Clemson, SC.


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're confusing apples and orangutans in that article.
> 
> FE, FS, PS, and SE have no bearing on the PE exam results release.
> 
> The committee does lots of audits; it's their job. An audit meeting is different from sitting as an observer on a different committee's cut score meeting. The relevant portion from that blurb is that they *will* observe in on the Control systems cut score meeting. *"will"* as in future tense, ergo the control systems cut score meeting hasn't happened as of the time of the writing.


But that will could be for the next exam, correct?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> But that will could be for the next exam, correct?


I'm reasonably sure its for the oct 19 administration.


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm reasonably sure its for the oct 19 administration.


I apologize if I hitting points of you wanting to say dude, just shut up.  My thought process is as follows.

Dec '18 meeting the following note appears in Licensure Exchange:

It will also observe standard-setting studies for the FE, Fundamentals of Surveying (FS), PE Chemical, and PE Fire Protection exams.

PE Fire Protection happened before this article came out. 

PE Exam Standard Setting Meeting for Chemical was February of 2019.

August of 19 had the Standards-Setting Meeting for FE, and FS.

I think it is possible they cover both past and future standards setting in that article.

Dec '17 Mention Architectural, Electrical and Computer, Environmental, and Structural

Electrical and COmputer, environmental, architectural were in may of 18.  I can't find a listing anywhere for Structural


----------



## ZGL

WaitingonResults said:


> I apologize if I hitting points of you wanting to say dude, just shut up.  My thought process is as follows.
> 
> Dec '18 meeting the following note appears in Licensure Exchange:
> 
> It will also observe standard-setting studies for the FE, Fundamentals of Surveying (FS), PE Chemical, and PE Fire Protection exams.
> 
> PE Fire Protection happened before this article came out.
> 
> PE Exam Standard Setting Meeting for Chemical was February of 2019.
> 
> August of 19 had the Standards-Setting Meeting for FE, and FS.
> 
> I think it is possible they cover both past and future standards setting in that article.
> 
> Dec '17 Mention Architectural, Electrical and Computer, Environmental, and Structural
> 
> Electrical and COmputer, environmental, architectural were in may of 18.  I can't find a listing anywhere for Structural


Good info here


----------



## PE Preparation Master

WaitingonResults said:


> I apologize if I hitting points of you wanting to say dude, just shut up.  My thought process is as follows.
> 
> Dec '18 meeting the following note appears in Licensure Exchange:
> 
> It will also observe standard-setting studies for the FE, Fundamentals of Surveying (FS), PE Chemical, and PE Fire Protection exams.
> 
> PE Fire Protection happened before this article came out.
> 
> PE Exam Standard Setting Meeting for Chemical was February of 2019.
> 
> August of 19 had the Standards-Setting Meeting for FE, and FS.
> 
> I think it is possible they cover both past and future standards setting in that article.
> 
> Dec '17 Mention Architectural, Electrical and Computer, Environmental, and Structural
> 
> Electrical and COmputer, environmental, architectural were in may of 18.  I can't find a listing anywhere for Structural


Looking into this it seems like it has to be for the October 2019 administration for a couple of reasons.

The first is that the standards are brand new as of the October 2019 administration, which seems to be the entire reason for having one of these meetings in the first place. 

The second is that the Control Systems exam is only offered in October. I suppose that could mean they might do it next year, but it seems pretty certain that they'd want to do it for this administration especially if it's only once a year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> My thought process is as follows.
> 
> Dec '18 meeting the following note appears in Licensure Exchange:
> 
> It will also observe standard-setting studies for the FE, Fundamentals of Surveying (FS), PE Chemical, and PE Fire Protection exams.
> 
> PE Fire Protection happened before this article came out.
> 
> PE Exam Standard Setting Meeting for Chemical was February of 2019.
> 
> August of 19 had the Standards-Setting Meeting for FE, and FS.
> 
> I think it is possible they cover both past and future standards setting in that article


Hmm, you could be right. It's moot anyway since the [email protected] confirmed that the control systems cut score meeting has not occurred yet. The whole exercise was configured out determined if that meeting happened yet or not.

also: dude, just shut up


----------



## bdhlphcdh

At least we’ll get them before the registration deadline for the April exam!


----------



## pakrwy

Based on previous PE result released by NCEES, I concluded it always comes with couples days after the SE Exam Scoring Workshop.

Think PE result will be announced by early next week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@pakrwy great first post! (not sarcasm)


----------



## MDeebs PE

pakrwy said:


> View attachment 14682
> View attachment 14679
> 
> 
> Based on previous PE result released by NCEES, I concluded it always comes with couples days after the SE Exam Scoring Workshop.
> 
> Think PE result will be announced by early next week.


So it seems pretty consistent that the SE scoring meeting occurs one week after Thanksgiving, and results come out the following week. 2017 was the only year that results came out before Wednesday of that week. The only outlier is 2014, when the results came the second Monday following the SE meeting. 

Small sample size, I know, but it seems like 12/11 or 12/12 is the most likely release for anyone lucky enough to get Day 1 results.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @pakrwy great first post! (not sarcasm)


That is a good first post! Way to be, @pakrwy. 

The unfortunate reality is that this administration has more in common with the October '14 administration than most of the others in recent history... So we might be waiting a while, yet.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Following up on yesterday's conversation with @SDB, the Ohio board has a January 20th application deadline for those who failed the October '19 administration and want to retake the exam in the April '20 administration. (The deadline for everyone else is December 20th, just a couple weeks away.) Many other states will have similar deadlines. The member boards are going to be PO'd if they have to push those deadlines back because the results haven't been released for the previous administration. And despite the fact that their income stream technically comes from the examinees, the member boards are NCEES's customers, make no mistake about it. This makes me confident that results will be out by mid-January, at the latest, barring some cataclysm of biblical proportions.

Disclaimer: if you're in a decoupled state, there won't be any such deadlines... But, hopefully, you knew that, already.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Will.I.Am in OH, you have to re-apply to sit if you fail? In VT, you apply once, the application is good for 2 years (so ~4 exams) and after that, you have to re-apply if you fail but you have to wait 2 years to re-apply.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Great work @pakrwy!

I think this it first time anyone mapped out the relationship between SE scoring workshop and release date. It's in interesting pattern where is comes out two Monday's later on even years, and the following Friday on odd years.So that would imply a SE release on Dec 12 this year. @tj_PE @ChaosMuppetPE

There isn't a causal relationship between SE and PE wrt to release dates. I think its a coincidence that they release near each other, due mostly to them having similar exam dates. A relative delay in the PE release is due to a late cut score meeting.

For October exams

Year     Meeting       Mtg Date       release date

12        Nuclear       Dec 7-8         Dec 12

13        None           NA                  Dec 4                   

14        Petro            Dec 9-10        Dec 15

15        Mat Sci        Dec 4-7          Dec 11

16        Mining         Dec 3-4          Dec 8

17        None            NA                  Dec 4     

18        Fire Prot      Nov 28-29      Dec 5  

19       Ctrl Sys         ?


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

LyceeFruit said:


> @Will.I.Am in OH, you have to re-apply to sit if you fail? In VT, you apply once, the application is good for 2 years (so ~4 exams) and after that, you have to re-apply if you fail but you have to wait 2 years to re-apply.


Similar in MD, you get three attempts per application.  In the Ohio case it could be that the reapplication date is for those who have hit their timeline/failure limit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Following up on yesterday's conversation with @SDB, the Ohio board has a January 20th application deadline for those who failed the October '19 administration and want to retake the exam in the April '20 administration. (The deadline for everyone else is December 20th, just a couple weeks away.) Many other states will have similar deadlines. The member boards are going to be PO'd if they have to push those deadlines back because the results haven't been released for the previous administration.


The results will be out before January 20. In the last eight years, only Pennsylvania has seen a delayed release approaching that date (Oct 2012 and 2014). Super long waits were common prior to the multiple choice era. I don't know how missed registration deadlines were handled back then.


----------



## Fisherman504

Results out yet? This troll is getting hungry.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @Will.I.Am in OH, you have to re-apply to sit if you fail? In VT, you apply once, the application is good for 2 years (so ~4 exams) and after that, you have to re-apply if you fail but you have to wait 2 years to re-apply.






RickBerg said:


> Similar in MD, you get three attempts per application.  In the Ohio case it could be that the reapplication date is for those who have hit their timeline/failure limit


It's not a full reapplication. You just have to fill out and sign a form stating that you're retaking the exam on the previously-approved application. I believe you can take it as many times as it takes on a single application, though, at some point, the board will probably want you to appear at a meeting and/or require addition documentation of experience or CE before they grant you additional attempts.


----------



## Lcengingeer

I think in PA you can take the test over and over without reapplying... someone please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's not a full reapplication. You just have to fill out and sign a form stating that you're retaking the exam on the previously-approved application. I believe you can take it as many times as it takes on a single application, though, at some point, the board will probably want you to appear at a meeting and/or require addition documentation of experience or CE before they grant you additional attempts.


Oh, and you have to pay an additional fee, of course. How could I forget about the fee?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Will.I.Am said:


> Disclaimer: if you're in a decoupled state, there won't be any such deadlines...


God Bless the good old country of Texas


----------



## VinceJones

Lcengingeer said:


> I think in PA you can take the test over and over without reapplying... someone please correct me if I am wrong!


Correct, our board has informed me my application will remain valid for at least another attempt at the PE exam if I don't pass the first time. I haven't yet had to ask for exactly how long and the number of repeat exam attempts.


----------



## noPE

If I click refresh just a few more times, I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

noPE said:


> If I click refresh just a few more times, I'm going to throw up.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Civil_girl

noPE said:


> If I click refresh just a few more times, I'm going to throw up.


Same here brother


----------



## Waiting




----------



## WaitingTooLong

Live look of me at work


----------



## Baconator.

noPE said:


> If I click refresh just a few more times, I'm going to throw up.


You are in control of your own destiny...can you resist the temptation?!?!


----------



## Baconator.

evanuel said:


> Live look of me at work


It may not matter if you pass, if your boss finds out you're not meeting your deadlines they may just fire you because you cant work well under pressure.


----------



## Waiting

iceman PE said:


> It may not matter if you pass, if your boss finds out you're not meeting your deadlines they may just fire you because you cant work well under pressure.








This is how I imagine Iceman PE sitting at his desk.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Lcengingeer

VinceJones said:


> Correct, our board has informed me my application will remain valid for at least another attempt at the PE exam if I don't pass the first time. I haven't yet had to ask for exactly how long and the number of repeat exam attempts.


I just took it for my second time. I actually know someone who is on their 6th or more attempt and I don't believe he has had to reapply at all.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Lcengingeer said:


> I just took it for my second time. I actually know someone who is on their 6th or more attempt and I don't believe he has had to reapply at all.


In what state?


----------



## Lcengingeer

LyceeFruit said:


> In what state?


PA


----------



## BudW

With CBT won't this group waiting become a thing of the past?  As a mechanical discipline this is the last time.  Looks like you civil engineers have a few more years.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BudW said:


> *pic snip*
> 
> With CBT won't this group waiting become a thing of the past?  As a mechanical discipline this is the last time.  Looks like you civil engineers have a few more years.


It just means the newbies will have to SPAM to 15k in ten working days.


----------



## NikR_PE

BudW said:


> With CBT won't this group waiting become a thing of the past?  As a mechanical discipline this is the last time.  Looks like you civil engineers have a few more years.


I am not sure how the enviro cbt etc work, but the CA specific exams do have a bit of waiting time. Just not as bad as the P&amp;P


----------



## cjcarter

BudW said:


> View attachment 14715
> 
> 
> With CBT won't this group waiting become a thing of the past?  As a mechanical discipline this is the last time.  Looks like you civil engineers have a few more years.


Yes. On top of that since the CBT Exam Date starts on April, you can take it 3 times before the year end of 2020. They give you back the results in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The results will be out before January 20. In the last eight years, only Pennsylvania has seen a delayed release approaching that date (Oct 2012 and 2014). Super long waits were common prior to the multiple choice era. I don't know how missed registration deadlines were handled back then.


Fun fact: I've been looking into it, and Maine's reapplication deadline is December 31st. That one might be cutting it close.

I'm also going to tag @LyceeFruit in this post, because it involves Maine.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Fun fact: I've been looking into it, and Maine's reapplication deadline is December 31st. That one might be cutting it close.
> 
> I'm also going to tag @LyceeFruit in this post, because it involves Maine.


Except I'm a new application since I've never applied with Maine


----------



## WALIDPE

No Results todaaay.... Most likely next week


----------



## tru2YM

I'm going out on a limb to venture a guess. The TN Engineering Board meets on 12 December; we probably won't get results the next day, so my guess is Monday 16 December 2019.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BudW said:


> With CBT won't this group waiting become a thing of the past?


Yeah pretty much. There will only be six more cases of collective mania after this session.

On the one hand, the wait period is a big part of the PE rite of passage. OTOH, good riddance! it'll just be something the future grey-beards will rant about to the next generation. ld-025:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tru2YM said:


> I'm going out on a limb to venture a guess. The TN Engineering Board meets on 12 December; we probably won't get results the next day, so my guess is Monday 16 December 2019.


State board meetings have no bearing on the initial release.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah pretty much. There will only be six more cases of collective mania after this session.
> 
> On the one hand, the wait period is a big part of the PE rite of passage. OTOH, good riddance! it'll just be something the future grey-beards will rant about to the next generation. ld-025:


One positive to the wait. At least I'm here to enjoy it while it lasts.

"I remember back in my day we had to wait _weeks _for_ _our results!"


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It just means the newbies will have to SPAM to 15k in ten working days.


I was thinking the same. It could be done, but only by driven individuals. I remember there were a few days where we hit 1k+ new posts.


----------



## WaitingonResults

I was informed that as soon as w hit 15k we would get the results.  Turns out, that was a lie.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Except I'm a new application since I've never applied with Maine


Sorry, I was aware, but didn't make it clear.

I mentioned it for the sake of understanding the timing  of the Oct '19 initial release, not for you retaking the exam. I just tagged you because my post had the word "Maine" in it. 

:sniff:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> One positive to the wait. At least I'm here to enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> "I remember back in my day we had to wait _weeks _for_ _our results!"


Weeks!?! It was MONTHS!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Weeks!?! It was MONTHS!!!!


Time flies when you're spamming.


----------



## deenymeeny

Back then you guys just sent each other spam letters?


----------



## Victor1990

too many variables involved!


----------



## WickedYetCivil

This just made my 'suck' even more sucky! MO board changed the rules. This would have been nice years ago!


----------



## Victor1990

December 5–7 PE Structural Exam Scoring Clemson, South Carolina

January 2–4 PE Electrical Exam Meeting Clemson, South Carolina

January 10–11 FE Exam Meeting Clemson, South Carolina January 15–16 PE Petroleum Exam Meeting Clemson, South Carolina

January 17–18 EPE Committee Meeting Clemson, South Carolina

January 24 UPLG Committee Meeting San Francisco, California EVENTS CALIFORNIA


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Roughly 8-10 days (for a CBT exam) is much more reasonable than 8-10 weeks. In the meantime, we're stuck in exam results purgatory...


I got my FE results in 5 days.


----------



## Orchid PE

January 20 - Martin Luther King Jr. Day


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Lurking on your spam


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm calling Dec 6th.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I got my FE results in 5 days.


I can't even remember when I got my FE results... I think it was early June, after taking it in mid-April. Right around 6 weeks, maybe?


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> I can't even remember when I got my FE results... I think it was early June, after taking it in mid-April. Right around 6 weeks, maybe?


That is what it was for me, and economy was crap, so I went into IT.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I can't even remember when I got my FE results... I think it was early June, after taking it in mid-April. Right around 6 weeks, maybe?


You took April 2010 too right?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> You took April 2010 too right?


Yep.


----------



## Orchid PE

You guys took the FE in 2010?


----------



## Atl_transportation

So on a scale 1 to 100 what will be the anger level of the group if the initial release hasn't happened by this time next week?


----------



## Atl_transportation

Chattaneer said:


> You guys took the FE in 2010?


2014 for me.  Got my results standing in the street in front of my parents mailbox.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I got my FE results in 5 days.






Will.I.Am said:


> I can't even remember when I got my FE results... I think it was early June, after taking it in mid-April. Right around 6 weeks, maybe?


It took 12 business days to get my results. CBT.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Atl_transportation said:


> So on a scale 1 to 100 what will be the anger level of the group if the initial release hasn't happened by this time next week?


74


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Atl_transportation said:


> So on a scale 1 to 100 what will be the anger level of the group if the initial release hasn't happened by this time next week?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> You guys took the FE in 2010?






LyceeFruit said:


> You took April 2010 too right?






Will.I.Am said:


> Yep.


That's how it reads, yeah.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That's how it reads, yeah.


Dang. Long wait for the PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Dang. Long wait for the PE.


I was a junior in college when i took it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yep.


I got my results on 2 jun 2010


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I can't even remember when I got my FE results... I think it was early June, after taking it in mid-April. Right around 6 weeks, maybe?


Took mine on a saturday morning, got my results at exactly 9 am Wednesday.


----------



## Orchid PE

I took mine in 2015. Over a year after graduating. Didn't study a lick. Just for fun I decided to take the practice exam the day before. I did well on it so I felt confident for the real exam. Finished the real exam in 2 hours.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> It took 12 business days to get my results. CBT.


When did you CBT? I did first time Jan 2016 and again Sept 2016. (Did not study first time. Bad decision.)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I took mine in 2015. Over a year after graduating.


Answered my question already.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Answered my question already.


Plus a little more now.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Dang. Long wait for the PE.


No. Kidding.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I got my results on 2 jun 2010


That sounds about right. It was probably the 2nd or the 3rd.


----------



## Atl_transportation

Chattaneer said:


> I took mine in 2015. Over a year after graduating. Didn't study a lick. Just for fun I decided to take the practice exam the day before. I did well on it so I felt confident for the real exam. Finished the real exam in 2 hours.


Show off.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> You guys took the FE in 2010?


I didn't qualify experience wise until mid 2015.


----------



## Orchid PE

Atl_transportation said:


> Show off.


There's not many accomplishments I'm proud of in my life, but that's one of them.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> (Did not study first time. Bad decision.)


My study plan included about two hours of going through the supplied reference manual to make sure I knew where everything was. Passed first try.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I didn't qualify experience wise until mid 2015.


I didn't qualify experience wise until earlier this year.


----------



## Orchid PE

I qualified a few days before my board's application deadline this year.


----------



## Orchid PE

I had to print off and overnight that bad boy so I didn't miss the deadline.


----------



## cjcarter

IL doesn't require experience to take the PE Exam. Most students take the FE and the PE right after each other. I took my FE Exam 6 years after Grad School ( Roughly 8 years after undergrad) and it felt brutal going back to those subjects.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Took mine on a saturday morning, got my results at exactly 9 am Wednesday.


Took mine on a Friday morning, got my results Wednesday morning. I admit I was nervous, but that was probably actually beneficial since it pushed me to study. I'm not one of those people who wing tests and still pass. I R not smrt.


----------



## Trolling_4_Laughs

NJ results are out!!!!!


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Trolling_for_Laughs said:


> NJ results are out!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14723


Wow, original.


----------



## Orchid PE

Trolling_for_Laughs said:


> NJ results are out!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14723


You're so smart.


----------



## Atl_transportation

Trolling_for_Laughs said:


> NJ results are out!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14723


Denver, NJ - Sounds like a nice place.


----------



## CoquiPR

Trolling_for_Laughs said:


> NJ results are out!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14723


----------



## WALIDPE

Can we get PE results in the afternoon ?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

WALIDPE said:


> Can we get PE results in the afternoon ?


No.


----------



## TXCivE

Will.I.Am said:


> No.


Y


----------



## TwistedLeague

We received results in Texas!!!

My wife is not pregnant


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> No.


Incorrect.

I've gotten my results in the afternoon


----------



## WaitingonResults

LyceeFruit said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I've gotten my results in the afternoon


But he is saying we won't get them today, because of all of the stuff discussed earlier.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Atl_transportation said:


> So on a scale 1 to 100 what will be the anger level of the group if the initial release hasn't happened by this time next week?


101


----------



## Atl_transportation

cjcarter said:


> IL doesn't require experience to take the PE Exam. Most students take the FE and the PE right after each other. I took my FE Exam 6 years after Grad School ( Roughly 8 years after undergrad) and it felt brutal going back to those subjects.


This isn't entirely true. It depends on what state you reside in. Also what state you apply to take the test in.  In Georgia you can not sit for the test until the board approves your application for license.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Atl_transportation said:


> This isn't entirely true. It depends on what state you reside in. Also what state you apply to take the test in.  In Georgia you can not sit for the test until the board approves your application for license.


They specified IL in their message tho.


----------



## Orchid PE

Atl_transportation said:


> This isn't entirely true. It depends on what state you reside in. Also what state you apply to take the test in.  In Georgia you can not sit for the test until the board approves your application for license.


I think he was talking specifically about IL.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");


----------



## deenymeeny

TwistedLeague said:


> We received results in Texas!!!
> 
> My wife is not pregnant


Mine is   actually i was hoping the results would've came out this week so that if i failed the exam i'd still be overall happy!

Also is it weird that EB is the first place I've officially said my wife was pregnant?


----------



## Atl_transportation

Chattaneer said:


> I think he was talking specifically about IL.


I stand corrected if he was talking specifically about IL.


----------



## Civil_girl

deenymeeny said:


> Mine is   actually i was hoping the results would've came out this week so that if i failed the exam i'd still be overall happy!
> 
> Also is it weird that EB is the first place I've officially said my wife was pregnant?


Congratulations


----------



## Orchid PE

deenymeeny said:


> Mine is   actually i was hoping the results would've came out this week so that if i failed the exam i'd still be overall happy!
> 
> Also is it weird that EB is the first place I've officially said my wife was pregnant?


I did the same just a few weeks ago. Due 7/14/20. Had an ultrasound yesterday to see the heartbeat for the first time.


----------



## WaitingonResults

deenymeeny said:


> Mine is   actually i was hoping the results would've came out this week so that if i failed the exam i'd still be overall happy!
> 
> Also is it weird that EB is the first place I've officially said my wife was pregnant?


Congrats!


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> I did the same just a few weeks ago. Due 7/14/20. Had an ultrasound yesterday to see the heartbeat for the first time.


Thats awesome!  #1?


----------



## deenymeeny

Chattaneer said:


> I did the same just a few weeks ago. Due 7/14/20. Had an ultrasound yesterday to see the heartbeat for the first time.


Awesome congrats!  Got our first doctor appointment coming up in 35 minutes actually lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Thats awesome!  #1?


#2


----------



## FPguy

Congratulations y’all! That’s awesome. My wife and I are expecting our first in less than 2 months!


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> #2


I see now that is listed on your page.  Congrats!  IMO going from 1 to 2 is way easier than 0 - 1


----------



## WaitingonResults

FPguy said:


> Congratulations y’all! That’s awesome. My wife and I are expecting our first in less than 2 months!


Thats exciting! boy or girl?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

You darn kids!!! Get off my lawn!!!!!!!

I took the FE in 2003 when I was a senior in college. It was on paper. My university required all seniors to take the FE to graduate, and they made the required "senior seminar" course into a FE prep course.


----------



## Aiden

My prediction for PE exam results release...*December 9th between 10-11am PST.*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I've gotten my results in the afternoon


I guess I interpreted that to mean this afternoon... If that's not the correct interpretation, you're totally right. I am, indeed, expecting my results to come in the afternoon... One of these days.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> I guess I interpreted that to mean this afternoon... If that's not the correct interpretation, you're totally right. I am, indeed, expecting my results to come in the afternoon... One of these days.


What odds to I get that we get it after 12 noon central time any day before christmas?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

WaitingonResults said:


> What odds to I get that we get it after 12 noon central time any day before christmas?


Initial release or a specific state?


----------



## FPguy

WaitingonResults said:


> Thats exciting! boy or girl?


Girl!


----------



## Orchid PE

1:1


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> Initial release or a specific state?


Nebraska

@Chattaneer why isnt my name red here?


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Nebraska
> 
> @Chattaneer why isnt my name red here?


Scroll up. 


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## TwistedLeague

Considering doing a hunger strike outside NCEES headquarters in Seneca. Maybe that'll finally get them to release results...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Nebraska
> 
> @Chattaneer why isnt my name red here?


1:2. Nebraska has released afternoon of day 1 the last few cycles.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Nebraska
> 
> @Chattaneer why isnt my name red here?


because no one loves you


----------



## numbr44coldcuts

I thirst for the results.....


----------



## ihatestudying

It makes me feel better knowing I'm not being tortured alone


----------



## southern_engineer

ihatestudying said:


> It makes me feel better knowing I'm not being tortured alone


That must be it, I was searching for a reason I subject myself to the trolling here but I have to admit it does bring a smile to my face!

That and the top notch analysis (speculation) being provided by the veteran members


----------



## Vel2018

At phase 4 it's missing something. ---&gt;You doubt if you shaded your answer corresponding to the correct question #. xD 

So did you guys ensure that you shaded the bubbles that corresponds to the right problem #? xD


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

I just want dat tasty red failure bubble so that I can convince myself to start studying again.  Can't force myself to study when _there's a chance _I passed.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I just want dat tasty red failure bubble so that I can convince myself to start studying again.  Can't force myself to study when _there's a chance _I passed.


Literally the only reason why i want the results.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

I've been lurking on this forum for a couple days now and thought I should finally join in on the SUCK.

I live in Denver and took my exam(Mechanical: Thermal and fluids) in my home state of Illinois (took the exam in north lake). My birthday is on December 11th. Totally going to find out i failed on my birthday. Setting my expectations low so i can't be upset. LOL


----------



## PE Preparation Master

PEstruc said:


> Already done.  I'll report in if I get a response.


Did you ever hear back?


----------



## Aiden

I'm officially on Phase 5.


----------



## Leo037

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for a couple days now and thought I should finally join in on the SUCK.
> 
> I live in Denver and took my exam(Mechanical: Thermal and fluids) in my home state of Illinois (took the exam in north lake). My birthday is on December 11th. Totally going to find out i failed on my birthday. Setting my expectations low so i can't be upset. LOL


You never know...good luck on a happier birthday


----------



## Aiden

Everyone, enjoy your weekend as the results will come out next week...I think.

Whether or not you pass or fail, it is not the end!

Cheers!


----------



## leggo PE

So will tomorrow be the day??


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> So will tomorrow be the day??


Definitely not.


----------



## Bridgerseast




----------



## Aiden

Bridgerseast said:


> View attachment 14734


Haha^^


----------



## Aiden

My prediction as said before is *December 9th, but I am giving them 2 additional hours 10-12pm PST*

*Let's goooo!*


----------



## Austenite

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Can't force myself to study when _there's a chance _I passed.


Same here. Can't force myself to study, or fill out those SERs.

Maybe I'm back at Phase 0, convinced I both passed &amp; failed at the the same time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've gone back and re-looked at all of the release dates and cut score meeting dates, since Oct 2012. Some administrations had more than one cut score meeting. In that case I only listed the latest one.


 


 


Exam


Meeting Date


Release Date


Days Since Exam


Business Days after Cut Score Meeting


Oct


12


Nuclear


Dec 7-8


Dec 12


47


3


Apr


13


Industrial


May 18-19


May 22


40


3


Oct


13


none


-


Dec 4


40


NA


Apr


14


none


-


May 20


39


NA


Oct


14


Petroleum


Dec 9-10


Dec 15


52


 3


Apr


15


Civil


May 15-16


May 21


34


4


Oct


15


Material Science


Dec 4-7


Dec 11


42


4


Apr


16


Software


May 12-13


May 19


34


 4


Oct


16


Mining


Dec 3-4


Dec 8


41


4


Apr


17


none


-


May 25


35


NA


Oct


17


none


-


Dec 4


38


NA


Apr


18


Electrical/Environmental


May 18-19


May 24


41


4


Oct


18


Fire Protection


Nov 28-29


Dec 5


40


4


Apr


19


none


-


May 13


38


NA


Oct


19


Control Systems


?


TBD


TBD


----------



## ZGL

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've gone back and re-looked at all of the release dates and cut score meeting dates, since Oct 2012. Some administrations had more than one cut score meeting. In that case I only listed the latest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exam
> 
> 
> Meeting Date
> 
> 
> Release Date
> 
> 
> Days Since Exam
> 
> 
> Business Days after Cut Score Meeting
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> Nuclear
> 
> 
> Dec 7-8
> 
> 
> Dec 12
> 
> 
> 47
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> Apr
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> Industrial
> 
> 
> May 18-19
> 
> 
> May 22
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> none
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> Dec 4
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> NA
> 
> 
> Apr
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> none
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> May 20
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> NA
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> Petroleum
> 
> 
> Dec 9-10
> 
> 
> Dec 15
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> Apr
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> Civil
> 
> 
> May 15-16
> 
> 
> May 21
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> Material Science
> 
> 
> Dec 4-7
> 
> 
> Dec 11
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Apr
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> Software
> 
> 
> May 12-13
> 
> 
> May 19
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> Mining
> 
> 
> Dec 3-4
> 
> 
> Dec 8
> 
> 
> 41
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Apr
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> none
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> May 25
> 
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> NA
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> none
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> Dec 4
> 
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> NA
> 
> 
> Apr
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> Electrical/Environmental
> 
> 
> May 18-19
> 
> 
> May 24
> 
> 
> 41
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> Fire Protection
> 
> 
> Nov 28-29
> 
> 
> Dec 5
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Apr
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> none
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> May 13
> 
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> NA
> 
> 
> Oct
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> Control Systems
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> TBD
> 
> 
> TBD


Great post @RBHeadge PE!!!

Given the historical info above, what do you think? Could it be possible for us to receive results today? Or should we have our aim at Monday?


----------



## ZGL

I see the waiting period extended past 42 days in Oct 12 and 14 (47 and 52 days respectively). I am assuming these were the administrations with more than one cut score meeting.

Today marks day 42 for all of us. I wonder, have there ever been any Friday releases? I am doubtful results will be out this week now.


----------



## MDeebs PE

ZGL said:


> Great post @RBHeadge PE!!!
> 
> Given the historical info above, what do you think? Could it be possible for us to receive results today? Or should we have our aim at Monday?


If the Control Systems meeting is this weekend, which no one knows, it appears like Wednesday 12/11 is the earliest reasonable expectation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ZGL said:


> Given the historical info above, what do you think? Could it be possible for us to receive results today? Or should we have our aim at Monday?


Certainly not today.



MDeebs said:


> If the Control Systems meeting is this weekend, which no one knows, it appears like Wednesday 12/11 is the earliest reasonable expectation.


Yes, my new* no earlier than date is Dec 11*. And that's with the assumption the cut score meeting ends NLT Dec 8.

Basically whenever the meeting would end, add three business days.



ZGL said:


> I see the waiting period extended past 42 days in Oct 12 and 14 (47 and 52 days respectively). I am assuming these were the administrations with more than one cut score meeting.


I can understand why you would think that, but no, Octs 12 and 14 only had one cut meeting. I'm certain NCEES can handle inputs from more than one cut score meeting in parallel.

Ftr, the administrations with more than one cut score meeting were:

Apr 13: Software May 18-19; Industrial May 18-19

Apr 15: Ag and Software May 12-15; Civil May 15-16

Apr 16: Naval May 11-12; Software May 12-13

Apr 18: Electrical and Environmental May 18-19



ZGL said:


> I wonder, have there ever been any Friday releases?


The initial release has and can happen on any work day. The initial release would happen during east coast regular business hours.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Disclaimers: This exercise is intended to help determine the latest probable initial release. There's a good chance that the release will be well ahead of these dates. Also, I took this information from the NCEES website, assuming that it was an accurate aggregation of information from the state boards.

So, there are only 7 [8] states that I could find that require some form of reapplication every time you fail the exam and want to retake it. When I initially posted on this topic, I thought there were several more, so it might not be as vital as I thought. Nevertheless, here's the list of states, along with deadlines, if they have them:


Maine - December 31st

[Rhode Island - January 1st]

Ohio - January 20th

New Hampshire and Tennessee - February 1st

North Dakota - February 15th

Alaska - No hard deadline.

Hawaii - You get one shot, B*+©#&amp;$! Better make it a good one!

I believe that NCEES will try to accommodate as many of these dates as they can. As I stated, previously, the member boards are NCEES's customers, and I trust that they want to keep them happy. That being said, I think they may end up cutting it close for Maine's deadline, but the initial release should be well ahead of Ohio's deadline.

As usual, @RBHeadge PE should prune me down if I'm growing a little too tall for my own good.


----------



## rmathis14

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for a couple days now and thought I should finally join in on the SUCK.
> 
> I live in Denver and took my exam(Mechanical: Thermal and fluids) in my home state of Illinois (took the exam in north lake). My birthday is on December 11th. Totally going to find out i failed on my birthday. Setting my expectations low so i can't be upset. LOL


My birthday is also the 11th. Really was hoping to find out prior.


----------



## TwistedLeague

ZGL said:


> Today marks day 42 for all of us. I wonder, have there ever been any Friday releases? I am doubtful results will be out this week now.


My bold take, They release results tomorrow, Saturday 12/7 and the world goes into chaos


----------



## Victor1990

8 to 10 weeks it could release at any time !!! no predictions


----------



## Waiting

Victor1990 said:


> 8 to 10 weeks it could release at any time !!! no predictions


----------



## WaitingonResults

I have a question.  Is there a reason we are only looking for the control systems meeting and not the meeting for Industrial and Systems meeting as well?


----------



## Dead Load

Waiting said:


>


Jason Bateman's second best role. 

Also me every time I reload my NCEES page and this thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> I have a question.  Is there a reason we are only looking for the control systems meeting and not the meeting for Industrial and Systems meeting as well?


The only P&amp;P exam in Oct 2019 with new specs was Control Systems.

ISyE starts their new exam specs effective Oct 2020. And fwiw, the Oct 2020 ISyE exam is CBT.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

VinceJones said:


> Just confirmed it is indeed ISA:
> https://ncees.org/exams/exam-preparation-materials/exam-prep-materials/


So is ISA who conducts the standards setting meeting?  If so, is it worth a shot to try calling them and just asking when the meeting is scheduled for?


----------



## Fancynancy

TwistedLeague said:


> My bold take, They release results tomorrow, Saturday 12/7 and the world goes into chaos


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> The only P&amp;P exam in Oct 2019 with new specs was Control Systems.
> 
> ISyE starts their new exam specs effective Oct 2020. And fwiw, the Oct 2020 ISyE exam is CBT.


Damn, 

I still like to think the person who answered the email just didn't know what was being referenced.  That gives me hope, that at some point we will get our answers.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.  Today I will not sit and refresh all things related to PE results at work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> So is ISA who conducts the standards setting meeting?  If so, is it worth a shot to try calling them and just asking when the meeting is scheduled for?


*Please don't!*

Everyone just let it be. People are stressed out and someone might accidentally come off as harassing. The results will be out soon enough. We're still probably in the 8-10 week window.

In a couple months, no one will care about a 1-4 week slip from the "normal" Day-40ish date.


----------



## Orchid PE

Waiting on results like


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Certainly not today.


----------



## Alexis

Is there anyone who has an knowledge about the time of the day generally PE results are released ? like noon? in the morning ? at 12:00 am exactly ?


----------



## gmoney745

Alexis said:


> Is there anyone who has an knowledge about the time of the day generally PE results are released ? like noon? in the morning ? at 12:00 am exactly ?


last time it was released around 3 PM in FL


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Disclaimers: This exercise is intended to help determine the latest probable initial release. There's a good chance that the release will be well ahead of these dates. Also, I took this information from the NCEES website, assuming that it was an accurate aggregation of information from the state boards.
> 
> So, there are only 7 states that I could find that require some form of reapplication every time you fail the exam and want to retake it. When I initially posted on this topic, I thought there were several more, so it might not be as vital as I thought. Nevertheless, here's the list of states, along with deadlines, if they have them:
> 
> 
> Maine - December 31st
> 
> Ohio - January 20th
> 
> New Hampshire and Tennessee - February 1st
> 
> North Dakota - February 15th
> 
> Alaska - No hard deadline.
> 
> Hawaii - You get one shot, B*+©#&amp;$! Better make it a good one!
> 
> I believe that NCEES will try to accommodate as many of these dates as they can. As I stated, previously, the member boards are NCEES's customers, and I trust that they want to keep them happy. That being said, I think they may end up cutting it close for Maine's deadline, but the initial release should be well ahead of Ohio's deadline.
> 
> As usual, @RBHeadge PE should prune me down if I'm growing a little too tall for my own good.


FL requires a reexamination application.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> FL requires a reexamination application.


I believe FL is decoupling for the April '20 exam... So, not any more, they don't!


----------



## Atl_transportation

So we all know in our heart, it will not be today. Yet we will be here all day because the thought of the release happening and missing it.....well.....that might be worse than waiting.


----------



## Dead Load

Will.I.Am said:


> Disclaimers: This exercise is intended to help determine the latest probable initial release. There's a good chance that the release will be well ahead of these dates. Also, I took this information from the NCEES website, assuming that it was an accurate aggregation of information from the state boards.
> 
> So, there are only 7 states that I could find that require some form of reapplication every time you fail the exam and want to retake it. When I initially posted on this topic, I thought there were several more, so it might not be as vital as I thought. Nevertheless, here's the list of states, along with deadlines, if they have them:
> 
> 
> Maine - December 31st
> 
> Ohio - January 20th
> 
> New Hampshire and Tennessee - February 1st
> 
> North Dakota - February 15th
> 
> Alaska - No hard deadline.
> 
> Hawaii - You get one shot, B*+©#&amp;$! Better make it a good one!
> 
> I believe that NCEES will try to accommodate as many of these dates as they can. As I stated, previously, the member boards are NCEES's customers, and I trust that they want to keep them happy. That being said, I think they may end up cutting it close for Maine's deadline, but the initial release should be well ahead of Ohio's deadline.
> 
> As usual, @RBHeadge PE should prune me down if I'm growing a little too tall for my own good.


Rhode Island requires a letter request to re-take before their deadline, Jan 1, which if the results take too long to come out could very well be an issue. 

From RI's website

"State approval application deadlines:


January 1st for April Examination &amp; August 1st for October Examination.

First time examinees must complete the RI Board Application for PE by Exam, and submit with all required documentation.

Examinees who have been previously approved by the RI Board must submit a letter requesting approval to schedule a retake of the exam.

Once you receive your approval notification from the RI Board, you must register and pay exam fees to NCEES Administrative Services http://ncees.org/exams/ to reserve your seat for the exam.

First time and repeat exams, deadline for applications to board is:
January 1, 2019"


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> I believe FL is decoupling for the April '20 exam... So, not any more, they don't!
> 
> View attachment 14778


You're welcome


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> In a couple months, no one will care about a 1-4 week slip from the "normal" Day-40ish date.


That 1-4 week slip will cause thousands to fail the next time around.


----------



## cjcarter

Hoping for 10 am Central come on!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I believe FL is decoupling for the April '20 exam... So, not any more, they don't!
> 
> *gif*


Source?


----------



## Dead Load

TwistedLeague said:


> That 1-4 week slip will cause thousands to fail the next time around.


Yeah if I miss my re-aplication timeline because of delayed results I will be PISSED.

But if my previous experience with the board is any indication they will be totally unresponsive and unforgiving to anyone in this situation.


----------



## ZGL

cjcarter said:


> Hoping for 10 am Central come on!


10:14 am CT


----------



## Orchid PE

I found this: https://fbpe.org/from-the-executive-director-how-the-new-law-affects-engineers-firms/


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dead Load said:


> Rhode Island requires a letter request to re-take before their deadline, Jan 1, which if the results take too long to come out could very well be an issue.
> 
> From RI's website
> 
> "State approval application deadlines:
> 
> 
> January 1st for April Examination &amp; August 1st for October Examination.
> 
> First time examinees must complete the RI Board Application for PE by Exam, and submit with all required documentation.
> 
> Examinees who have been previously approved by the RI Board must submit a letter requesting approval to schedule a retake of the exam.
> 
> Once you receive your approval notification from the RI Board, you must register and pay exam fees to NCEES Administrative Services http://ncees.org/exams/ to reserve your seat for the exam.
> 
> First time and repeat exams, deadline for applications to board is:
> January 1, 2019"


Gotcha. That definitely wasn't included on NCEES's site.


----------



## TwistedLeague

cjcarter said:


> Hoping for 10 am Central come on!


----------



## Aspiring_PE

My prediction is they're going to be released next week some time according to the correlation between the SE exam scoring workshop meeting and the score release dates on page 38.

Also, if you have Twitter NCEES usually tweets the morning they release the scores to the states. So you won't be making yourself crazy by refreshing your email or NCEES account page like I have until I found out about their Twitter


----------



## PE Preparation Master

Well at least NCEES reviewed and approved my most recent work experience. Now all I'm waiting on for my record to be complete is my supervisor and the exam results.

What're the odds they had or might have the cut score meeting remotely and/or this weekend?


----------



## ZGL

TwistedLeague said:


> View attachment 14781


Lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alexis said:


> Is there anyone who has an knowledge about the time of the day generally PE results are released ? like noon? in the morning ? at 12:00 am exactly ?


I haven't answered this question in the last hour, so I'll answer it again now.

Initial release can happen at anytime during regular east coast business hours.

The last few map threads have the times of release for that cycle for each state. State release times vary greatly; over the last decade we've seen anywhere from 5AM to 11PM east coast time.


----------



## ZGL

PEPreparation said:


> Well at least NCEES reviewed and approved my most recent work experience. Now all I'm waiting on for my record to be complete is my supervisor and the exam results.
> 
> What're the odds they had or might have the cut score meeting remotely and/or this weekend?


Had not thought of that possibility; what are the odds they had the meeting from Nov 30 to Dec 2?


----------



## ZGL

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't answered this question in the last hour, so I'll answer it again now.
> 
> Initial release can happen at anytime during regular east coast business hours.
> 
> The last few map threads have the times of release for that cycle for each state. State release times vary greatly; over the last decade we've seen anywhere from 5AM to 11PM east coast time.


11 PM!? Wow!


----------



## Dead Load

ZGL said:


> Had not thought of that possibility; what are the odds they had the meeting from Nov 30 to Dec 2?


The weekend after Thanksgiving? my estimation would be 0.01%


----------



## WALIDPE

11 PM Sounds sooo good


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm calling Dec 7th.


----------



## PE Preparation Master

ZGL said:


> Had not thought of that possibility; what are the odds they had the meeting from Nov 30 to Dec 2?


As of mid-week this week they hadn't had the meeting yet. Someone already asked them if they'd had it and they said no.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Gotcha. That definitely wasn't included on NCEES's site.


I was wondering how you came up with that list. I was worried that you looked at all 55 jurisdictions.



PEPreparation said:


> What're the odds they had or might have the cut score meeting remotely and/or this weekend?


 They certainly won't do the meeting remotely. Too big a security risk. As for this weekend?  I have nothing to support it, but expect it to happen this month before the holiday break. There are three weeks in the month before then so, idk, 1/3 odds?



ZGL said:


> 11 PM!? Wow!


California, so it was only 8PM there. That was earlier this decade though.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Source?


Unlike the EB NCEES Rep, the FBPE Rep is legit.

It also says it on NCEES's engineering site.


----------



## Alexis

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't answered this question in the last hour, so I'll answer it again now.
> 
> Initial release can happen at anytime during regular east coast business hours.
> 
> The last few map threads have the times of release for that cycle for each state. State release times vary greatly; over the last decade we've seen anywhere from 5AM to 11PM east coast time.


Awesome, thank you. At least I can sleep between 11:01 pm and 4:59 am without killing my middle finger to hit f5 button


----------



## ZGL

PEPreparation said:


> As of mid-week this week they hadn't had the meeting yet. Someone already asked them if they'd had it and they


Wouldn't it be nice to know when they are having it.......


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dead Load said:


> The weekend after Thanksgiving? my estimation would be 0.01%


ohh yeah, missed that subtely. The odds are zero.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Unlike the EB NCEES Rep, the FBPE Rep is legit.
> 
> It also says it on NCEES's engineering site.


Day late and a dollar short.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Who says "N-C-E-E-S" and who says "NICE-eez"? I heard it both ways. Also, just "N-C-E-S" with the two E's gliding together. These are the important questions. :rotflmao:


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> N-C-E-S


With a long "E."


----------



## ihatestudying

One of my co-workers just found out he passed his NY PLS. Does this mean ours should be soon?


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Unlike the EB NCEES Rep, the FBPE Rep is legit.
> 
> It also says it on NCEES's engineering site.


And on the bright side, if I fail, I don't have to reapply to take the exam in April.


----------



## Orchid PE

Does anyone know if Tennessee decoupled?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ihatestudying said:


> One of my co-workers just found out he passed his NY PLS. Does this mean ours should be soon?


PLS, PE (pencil and paper), PE (cbt), and SE are all independent of each other. Their release dates are *NOT *connected.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Who says "N-C-E-E-S" and who says "NICE-eez"? I heard it both ways. Also, just "N-C-E-S" with the two E's gliding together. These are the important questions. :rotflmao:


I pronounce it like NIECE


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I say "N-C-Double E-S"


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Does anyone know if Tennessee decoupled?


Tennessee has not decoupled. Miss.I.Am and I have discussed the possibility of moving to Nashville-ish recently, so I looked into it.


----------



## SacMe24

LyceeFruit said:


> I pronounce it like NIECE


I say "N C E E S"...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> PLS, PE (pencil and paper), PE (cbt), and SE are all independent of each other. Their release dates are _*NOT*_ connected.


FIFY.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Tennessee has not decoupled. Miss.I.Am and I have discussed the possibility of moving to Nashville-ish recently, so I looked into it.


Why Nashville?


----------



## Dead Load

I typically pronounce it

"En Cee where are my f***ing results Es"


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Why Nashville?


She's a fairly talented songwriter and would like to explore taking her talents to the Country and Christian scene.


----------



## WaitingonResults

KNEE-SIS is how everyone around my office says it.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Let's try to make this forum more pragmatic. Guys, what would be your reactions/strategies to recover from desperation and get back to normalcy if it turned out you didn't make it this time?  With about the same amount of preparation (of course more focused and efficient), will our chance of passing  in the next try would be even slimmer?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WaitingonResults said:


> KNEE-SIS is how everyone around my office says it.


Weeeeeird. That's a new one!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Let's try to make this forum more pragmatic.


No.



Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Guys, what would be your reactions/strategies to recover from desperation and get back to normalcy?


Booze and pharmaceuticals.


----------



## WaitingonResults

squaretaper PE said:


> Weeeeeird. That's a new one!


One guy who started last year keeps asking me why I say it like that.  

Me: I dunno, thats what Joe, Brad, Matt, and Gary all call it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Let's try to make this forum more pragmatic. Guys, what would be your reactions/strategies to recover from desperation and get back to normalcy if it turned out you didn't make it this time?  With about the same amount of preparation (of course more focused and efficient), will our chance of passing  in the next try would be even slimmer?


you're no fun


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> She's a fairly talented songwriter and would like to explore taking her talents to the Country and Christian scene.


Neato! I say, life is short so as J. Campbell says, "follow your bliss and don't be afraid."


----------



## Orchid PE

Reaction: Well, I gave it the old college try.

Strategy to Recover: See post on stoicism. Prepare for failure ahead of time.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Neato! I say, life is short so as J. Campbell says, "follow your bliss and don't be afraid."


But dat cost of livin' tho.


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh wait, I'm talking to a guy from Cali.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Oh wait, I'm talking to a guy from Cali.


Sac isn't half as bad as San Fran, but yes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Oh wait, I'm talking to a guy from Cali.


Fair point. #brokelyfe

I'm hungry and cold. Please help.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> But dat cost of livin' tho.


Is Nashville expensive? No idea.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> But dat cost of livin' tho.


I assure you we wouldn't be living anywhere near downtown.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is Nashville expensive? No idea.


Not for a guy from California (*places emphasis on every syllable*), but for TN, yes.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is Nashville expensive? No idea.


Not compared to California. (Even the valley, frankly.)


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

LyceeFruit said:


> you're no fun


Well, that's the reality half of us must face. No harm in some preparaiton for the possible 'contingencies".


----------



## Dead Load

squaretaper PE said:


> Fair point. #brokelyfe
> 
> I'm hungry and cold. Please help.


In cali? I think you meant "I'm hungry and warm"

Its 33 degrees where I am at nearly mid day.


----------



## VinceJones

MeowMeow said:


> So is ISA who conducts the standards setting meeting?  If so, is it worth a shot to try calling them and just asking when the meeting is scheduled for?


Yesterday I nearly called but then came to my senses consistent with the post below. Still tempting knowing these are likely the folks everyone is waiting on.



RBHeadge PE said:


> *Please don't!*
> 
> Everyone just let it be. People are stressed out and someone might accidentally come off as harassing. The results will be out soon enough. We're still probably in the 8-10 week window.
> 
> In a couple months, no one will care about a 1-4 week slip from the "normal" Day-40ish date.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is Nashville expensive? No idea.


Murfreesboro would probably be the best area, but still like 15% greater than the average TN cost of living.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper PE Nashville's horse stables are 100x nicer than my house.

https://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/news/2018/10/01/1-600-acres-for-32-5m-tour-nashville-s-most.html


----------



## Ray_Tx

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


Yes


----------



## txjennah PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


Yes. I moved in July. I miss Texas!


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Ray_Tx said:


> Yes


Do you have an idea where are we on the spectrum of result-release day, historically?


----------



## VinceJones

What if the results have been out for hours already but your NCEES dashboard was frozen and you just had to click on the 'Exams' icon to get your result?


----------



## FPguy

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


I am in the Lone Star State.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> FIFY.


thanks, I edited the original post too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> @squaretaper PE Nashville's horse stables are 100x nicer than my house.
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/news/2018/10/01/1-600-acres-for-32-5m-tour-nashville-s-most.html


Holy smokes, that's ballin'.


----------



## Orchid PE

6 Weeks.


----------



## TX_PE_Oct19

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


----------



## Ray_Tx

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Do you have an idea where are we on the spectrum of result-release day, historically?


No clue, as this is my first time. According to the VETS, I believe we will more than likely get our results a day or two after the first states get their results. If we get them the first day they're released than thats icing on the cake.


----------



## Orchid PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


Well since Texas is the second largest state by population, there's probably at least one more person.


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone here from Wyoming?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Do you have an idea where are we on the spectrum of result-release day, historically?






Ray_Tx said:


> No clue, as this is my first time. According to the VETS, I believe we will more than likely get our results a day or two after the first states get their results. If we get them the first day they're released than thats icing on the cake.


Texas _tends_ to be later on day 1, or the morning of day 2.


----------



## Orchid PE

Bueller?


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Well, that's the reality half of us must face. No harm in some preparaiton for the possible 'contingencies".


pretty sure it isn't half 



Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Let's try to make this forum more pragmatic. Guys, what would be your reactions/strategies to recover from desperation and get back to normalcy if it turned out you didn't make it this time?  With about the same amount of preparation (of course more focused and efficient), will our chance of passing  in the next try would be even slimmer?


speaking from experience of not passing... sit down and seriously evaluate yourself and your situation prior to signing up. 

the first time i failed, i immediately signed up to take it the following spring. and that was stupid. i was so burnt out from work and from studying that I never studied for my second attempt. and i continued to be burnt out from work through most of that spring. I mean there's never really a good time to try to balance work, life, and studying for the damn test. but if you PM can't resource a project and you're doing the work of 3 engineers alone and also training a new grad, that is not a good time to try to study for the PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Do you have an idea where are we on the spectrum of result-release day, historically?


theres a chart somewhere in one of the cycle forums with all of the data for the last ~10 years showing where each state falls into the release period. feel free to look for it.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> pretty sure it isn't half


I agree. Depends on exam. https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/


----------



## Orchid PE

Lunch time.


----------



## TX_PE_Oct19

I just tried to register for a PE Mechanical Thermal exam (which I have taken already on October 2019) and yes, I was (almost) able to register. (I have not completed the check out, but I could)

Hmmm...


----------



## Asam

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


HTX


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone here from Wyoming?


Probably, there's a lot of mining and engineering in Wyoming so we usually have representation from there.

The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont.

We've never had anyone from CNMI.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TX_PE_Oct19 said:


> I just tried to register for a PE Mechanical Thermal exam (which I have taken already on October 2019) and yes, I was (almost) able to register. (I have not completed the check out, but I could)
> 
> Hmmm...


----------



## Dead Load

RBHeadge PE said:


> The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont.


That's because we don't have the internet in RI...


----------



## TX_PE_Oct19

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I know, lol.


----------



## Asam

RBHeadge PE said:


> Texas _tends_ to be later on day 1, or the morning of day 2.


Asked my colleagues. Texas is usually day 2 around 10 am ish..


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably, there's a lot of mining and engineering in Wyoming so we usually have representation from there.
> 
> The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont.
> 
> We've never had anyone from CNMI.


I don't think you're from Wyoming, Sir. I reject your response.


----------



## Vel2018

Moment of truth 3min guys. Hit refresh!


----------



## NoDakCapB

RBHeadge PE said:


> The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont


North Dakota here


----------



## Orchid PE

NoDakCapB said:


> North Dakota here


----------



## rmathis14

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably, there's a lot of mining and engineering in Wyoming so we usually have representation from there.
> 
> The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont.
> 
> We've never had anyone from CNMI.


Kentucky here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

great, we've got three of the lesser represented states accounted for



rmathis14 said:


> Kentucky here.






Dead Load said:


> That's because we don't have the internet in RI...


@matt267 PE will help you with that



NoDakCapB said:


> North Dakota here


Thank you for Carson Wentz!


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

How does this look?


----------



## WaitingonResults

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> How does this look?View attachment 14787


Decent, but don't you want to move that down to Exam Registration history, since it is now completed?


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

WaitingonResults said:


> Decent, but don't you want to move that down to Exam Registration history, since it is now completed?


lol, you are right!


----------



## kbjohn

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


Beaumont


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Decent, but don't you want to move that down to Exam Registration history, since it is now completed?


"Pass" and "Status" are just a hair out of alignment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Lunch time.


What's for lunch?


----------



## noPE

I started this process out thinking "Justin Stine huh?  Must be a stand-up guy."  Now I'm like, "This mother#$%er again!  He better hope I never run in to his @$$ in the street."


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What's for lunch?


Apple and a tuna pouch (2.6oz).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Apple and a tuna pouch


Another great band name.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Another great band name.


Way too suggestive for my taste. Would depend on the genre, though.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

It was nice to talk to you guys here, have a nice weekend everyone! I don't think there will be anything before Dec 9th.


----------



## ZGL

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?


RGV present


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Another great band name.


:th_rockon:


----------



## Victor1990

txjennah PE said:


> Yes. I moved in July. I miss Texas!


Yes from houston


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably, there's a lot of mining and engineering in Wyoming so we usually have representation from there.
> 
> The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont.
> 
> We've never had anyone from CNMI.


well there were 15 of us in October so... and I think I'm the only one who has posted for the maps since April 2018


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> well there were 15 of us in October so... and I think I'm the only one who has posted for the maps since April 2018


Weeeeird. Sacramento is always packed, I always feel like cattle when they're processing us: there's a narrow footbridge you have to cross to get into the testing area so it feels especially like the captive-bolt chute.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

There’s certainly a benefit to living in the less populous side of the state. There were 60 examiners in Spokane when I took the October 2018 exam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> There’s certainly a benefit to living in the less populous side of the state. There were 60 examiners in Spokane when I took the October 2018 exam.


My very first attempt was actually in Salem, OR. Couple hundred at most. Tried again in California. THOUSANDS (at least, it seems like it).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> My very first attempt was actually in Salem, OR. Couple hundred at most. Tried again in California. THOUSANDS (at least, it seems like it).


Interesting! My brother lives in the Salem area.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> There’s certainly a benefit to living in the less populous side of the state. There were 60 examiners in Spokane when I took the October 2018 exam.


Also, are you team Gonzaga?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Interesting! My brother lives in the Salem area.


It was a futile attempt before California decoupled.


----------



## txjennah PE

Victor1990 said:


> Yes from houston


I was an Austinite! Miss it every day.  Visiting this month and am super excited, though not so much about the traffic...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, are you team Gonzaga?


Haha, no. I’m not from the Spokane area. TBH I don’t follow college sports too much.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Haha, no. I’m not from the Spokane area. TBH I don’t follow college sports too much.


Me neither, just a knee-jerk post because that's the only thing I know about Spokane (sorry, Spokanites).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Me neither, just a knee-jerk post because that's the only thing I know about Spokane (sorry, Spokanites).


s’ok, Gonzaga is overrated anyway. (Shots fired, I know)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm indifferent. I went to el-cheapo public university. I'm not fancy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SP - -. Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Atl_transportation

Interesting I just looked and GA added a PE license today.  Typically if that person is from out of state it will  be added by comity.  Today the most recent licence was added by examination, which typically only happens around exam results.


----------



## Orchid PE

Atl_transportation said:


> Interesting I just looked and GA added a PE license today.  Typically if that person is from out of state it will  be added by comity.  Today the most recent licence was added by examination, which typically only happens around exam results.


How did you look for new licences?


----------



## Atl_transportation

Chattaneer said:


> How did you look for new licences?


http://verify.sos.ga.gov/verification/

 If you click on the name it will give you the detail of how it was obtained.  EDITED THIS POST TO REMOVE ANY License NUMBER TO DOX SOMEONE.  That being said you can get to the most recent license number by process of elimination on the public forum.


----------



## Orchid PE

Atl_transportation said:


> http://verify.sos.ga.gov/verification/
> 
> Most recent license is . If you click on the name it will give you the detail of how it was obtained.


Is GA decoupled could he have taken the exam earlier, and just recently submitted the application?


----------



## Rocky244

Atl_transportation said:


> http://verify.sos.ga.gov/verification/
> 
> Most recent license is PE045229. If you click on the name it will give you the detail of how it was obtained.


I guess congratulations to Mr. Random Guy aka John Doe aka *DO NOT POST INDIVIDUAL'S NAMES AND LICENSE NUMBERS*. He can be confident he passed.


----------



## ej_powereng

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably, there's a lot of mining and engineering in Wyoming so we usually have representation from there.
> 
> The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont.
> 
> We've never had anyone from CNMI.


Puerto Rico here!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Atl_transportation said:


> Interesting I just looked and GA added a PE license today.  Typically if that person is from out of state it will  be added by comity.  Today the most recent licence was added by examination, which typically only happens around exam results.


How do you know it was by exam? If it's just the Georgia address, it's probably that he moved to Georgia recently and was granted comity.


----------



## Orchid PE

noPE said:


> yep, issued 12/6/19 expires 12/31/20.


Could you remove that guy's name and location? I know people could find it based on license, but just in case.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is GA decoupled could he have taken the exam earlier, and just recently submitted the application?


GA is not decoupled.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> How do you know it was by exam? If it's just the Georgia address, it's probably that he moved to Georgia recently and was granted comity.


It says "Method: Examination."


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## CHouse PE

Atl_transportation said:


> Interesting I just looked and GA added a PE license today.  Typically if that person is from out of state it will  be added by comity.  Today the most recent licence was added by examination, which typically only happens around exam results.


It's highly likely that this individual took the CBT exam.. GA seems to issue a few licenses by examination every other week or so.

I am also watching the GA licensing site as my CBT result was released almost 5 1/2 weeks ago and I'm still waiting on a number... but I'm having a lot of fun watching this chat. Thank you for the work-day entertainment and best of luck to all!


----------



## Atl_transportation

Chattaneer said:


> Could you remove that guy's name and location? I know people could find it based on license, but just in case.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## ZGL

Does this mean we are getting results today?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14797


Interesting. Hopefully he's not just getting a license number now from last April...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Atl_transportation said:


> http://verify.sos.ga.gov/verification/
> 
> Most recent license is PExxxxxxx. If you click on the name it will give you the detail of how it was obtained.


how did you know that that was the most recent?


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> I guess congratulations to ???. He can be confident he passed.


@Rocky244 Could you remove this guy's name from your post?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hey guys, can we please not dox people.


----------



## Atl_transportation

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> how did you know that that was the most recent?


They are issued in order historically by comity or examination.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ZGL said:


> Does this mean we are getting results today?









Georgia releases later than other states. There's NO WAY, they get the results, start issuing licenses before three dozen other states give the "okay" to NCEES to release.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> Could you remove that guy's name and location? I know people could find it based on license, but just in case.


Yeah agree.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Interesting. Hopefully he's not just getting a license number now from last April...


Or by comity?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Or by comity?


It says it's by examination.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> It says it's by examination.


Nvm then!


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Please end this purgatory.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

CHouse said:


> It's highly likely that this individual took the CBT exam.


There it is.  I knew there had to be a more reasonable explanation.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> There it is.  I knew there had to be a more reasonable explanation.


Yeah because he's nuclear.


----------



## Orchid PE

I may or may not have worked at an associated company he works for.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rocky244 said:


> I guess congratulations to xxx. He can be confident he passed.


@Rocky244 Please remove the licensee's name and number from your post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's still there. I'm going to give it a few minutes and I'll get an admin involved.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It's still there. I'm going to give it a few minutes and I'll get an admin involved.


I reported the post, I wonder what happens next. I already asked him 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Orchid PE

Atl_transportation said:


> Interesting I just looked and GA added a PE license today.  Typically if that person is from out of state it will  be added by comity.  Today the most recent licence was added by examination, which typically only happens around exam results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yeah because he's nuclear.


Well congrats to him. He's one of the seven who passed the exam nationwide this year.



squaretaper PE said:


> It's still there.


He's new and can't edit his own posts yet. I reported it so a mod can remove the PII.


----------



## noPE

I deleted mine


----------



## Orchid PE

Top? Y'all should visit the spam thread.


----------



## Civil_girl

What an unproductive week it was! Sigh!


----------



## Baconator.

Waiting said:


> This is how I imagine Iceman PE sitting at his desk.


----------



## ZGL

MONDAY IT IS!!!!

Have a good weekend ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Baconator.

ZGL said:


> MONDAY IT IS!!!!
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies and gentlemen.


What about Saturday?


----------



## Vel2018

They will release it on a Thursday. It will be this coming Thursday or yet again....xD

Its the 6th week this coming Thursday...Brace yourselves! xD


----------



## noPE

The quicker they release it the quicker i can re-register for the school of PE and cancel all of my other spring plans.


----------



## gmoney745

iceman PE said:


> What about Saturday?


Seconded?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The results will be released on a day that ends with '-day'.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

civilrobot said:


> The results will be released on a day that ends with '-day'.


So not "tomorrow"?


----------



## jediobiwan

Any one know a way to rig Gmail to super alert you when you get an email from a specific address? I feel like I would stop checking so often if I knew I'd be alerted the moment it hits my inbox.


----------



## deenymeeny

DilutedAr18 said:


> So not "tomorrow"?


But it could be yesterday!


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

Dagnammit! NCEES is just being mean to not release the results before the weekend... So it looks like Monday


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

January Jones said:


> Dagnammit! NCEES is just being mean to not release the results before the weekend... So it looks like Monday


----------



## WALIDPE

Next Wednesday... Good luck everyone


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

rmathis14 said:


> Kentucky here.


Same! What area?



RBHeadge PE said:


> great, we've got three of the lesser represented states accounted for


+1 for the bluegrass state


----------



## Railroad Engineer

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably, there's a lot of mining and engineering in Wyoming so we usually have representation from there.
> 
> The states we tend to have lack representation from are: North Dakota, South Dakota, Mississippi, Kentucky,  USVI, PR, and Guam. To a lesser extent DC, Alaska, Rhode Island, and Vermont.
> 
> We've never had anyone from CNMI.


I took the exam in ND but currently in Olathe, KS (Suburb of KC).


----------



## Waiting

South Dakota here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Railroad Engineer said:


> I took the exam in ND but currently in Olathe, KS (Suburb of KC).


Two testers from ND? That's got to be a record or something.

OT: I've got a googleganger in Olathe. I get a lot of his emails.


----------



## MDeebs PE

On top of this grueling wait, imagine if they pulled off a Friday-afternoon news dump on all of us and started firing off results right now.


----------



## Ray_Tx

is NCEES down?

edit: nvm its my bad connection


----------



## jediobiwan

Ray_Tx said:


> is NCEES down?


Not for me.


----------



## Leo037

Ray_Tx said:


> is NCEES down?


Working for me


----------



## Waiting

MDeebs said:


> On top of this grueling wait, imagine if they pulled off a Friday-afternoon news dump on all of us and started firing off results right now.


They torture us even more in South Dakota. We have to wait for a letter in the mail for our results.


----------



## hprater

New here! I'm from MS. How did you guys find this?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Waiting said:


> They torture us even more in South Dakota. We have to wait for a letter in the mail for our results.


South Dakota usually populates its license lookup before it sends out the letters. In the past, some people found themselves on the lookup before the letter arrived. _Note: not finding yourself on the lookup doesn't necessarily mean you did not pass._


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hprater said:


> New here! I'm from MS. How did you guys find this?


You wouldn't happen to know when MS released its results last spring? Yours was the only state without representation last cycle.


----------



## Waiting

RBHeadge PE said:


> South Dakota usually populates its license lookup before it sends out the letters. In the past, some people found themselves on the lookup before the letter arrived. _Note: not finding yourself on the lookup doesn't necessarily mean you did not pass._


I have heard that. I have been obsessively looking just to be sure, haha. We will see...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Waiting said:


> I have heard that. I have been obsessively looking just to be sure, haha. We will see...


Don't bother looking until other states have released first.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hprater said:


> New here! I'm from MS. How did you guys find this?






Waiting said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Dakota usually populates its license lookup before it sends out the letters. In the past, some people found themselves on the lookup before the letter arrived. _Note: not finding yourself on the lookup doesn't necessarily mean you did not pass._
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that. I have been obsessively looking just to be sure, haha. We will see...
Click to expand...



@hprater Mississippi also populates their licence lookup before they allow NCEES to notify examinees of their result.


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> @hprater Mississippi also populates their licence lookup before they allow NCEES to notify examinees of their result.


So in those states, are you licensed as soon as you pass?


----------



## Aiden

*Exam results will be released on December 9th, 2019 between 10 am - 12 pm...*

*...I think... Enjoy your weekend!*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> So in those states, are you licensed as soon as you pass?


Yes, for all practical purposes.

A person is licensed as soon as their name appears as an active* PE in their state's license lookup.

*active, current, etc depending on state.


----------



## Galalliator

Does anyone know how new York releases the PE results? early or late?


----------



## rmathis14

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Same! What area?
> 
> +1 for the bluegrass state


West Kentucky, near Paducah.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Galalliator said:


> Does anyone know how new York releases the PE results? early or late?


New York tends to release on the first day. I don’t have an answer as to early or late on the first day though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Galalliator said:


> Does anyone know how new York releases the PE results? early or late?


Check the map threads. It's usually the first day. I've never seen a pattern as to when on the first day it releases.


----------



## tangentline

On a side note, after next week it’ll be 60 days since I submitted my California application so the waiting period before contacting them on what’s up will be over. Can’t wait for the new applications to fill their inbox in the upcoming week


----------



## Galalliator

MDeebs said:


> New York tends to release on the first day. I don’t have an answer as to early or late on the first day though.


Thank you, i cant believe we are waiting all this time


----------



## Galalliator

RBHeadge PE said:


> Check the map threads. It's usually the first day. I've never seen a pattern as to when on the first day it releases.


Thanks.

the wait really sucks, my whole life is messed up i can`t do anything at work,just refreshing my NCEES account and looking for new courses


----------



## SpecificHeat

I feel like the wait for the folks whose test is transitioning to CBT is so much worse because if you fail, not only do you have to retake, you have to retake in a whole different format! It's torture!


----------



## Galalliator

SpecificHeat said:


> I feel like the wait for the folks whose test is transitioning to CBT is so much worse because if you fail, not only do you have to retake, you have to retake in a whole different format! It's torture!


that`s true, i can`t imagine my 3" binder will be useless, all my notes, unit conversion book.

it is terrible


----------



## ZGL

Today?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ZGL said:


> Today?


My guess is no.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ZGL said:


> Today?


Only if it's Snowball Day in Hades.


----------



## TSLT2010

Based in past week posts, I guess results will be released by Wednesday noon - Thursday noon.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TSLT2010 said:


> Based in past week posts, I guess results will be released by Wednesday noon - Thursday noon.


I wouldn't get too confident, but there's a decent chance, I suppose.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SpecificHeat said:


> I feel like the wait for the folks whose test is transitioning to CBT is so much worse because if you fail, not only do you have to retake, you have to retake in a whole different format! It's torture!


The Mechanical Reference handbook 1.1 PDF is available on the NCEES dashboard for free download.

I personally wouldn't start studying for April until I knew I failed this attempt. But to each their own.



ZGL said:


> Today?


Let's go to the magic eight ball.









TSLT2010 said:


> Based in past week posts, I guess results will be released by Wednesday noon - Thursday noon.


Wednesday is the first day I think is viable but that doesn't mean that I think the chances are decent.


----------



## Austenite

Yay! Monday! Let’s see what happens this week...  opcorn:


----------



## Victor1990

monday!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Victor1990 said:


> monday!


Morning everyone! Here's to another week of sheer torture!


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

rmathis14 said:


> West Kentucky, near Paducah.


That's my hometown! How neat.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Morning everyone! Here's to another week of sheer torture!


And another week of being not as productive as I should be haha!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

New map is up



Spoiler



View attachment 14829


----------



## NotBornTesla

I have stalked this forum for just over a year waiting to see results come out and sadly dreading the fact that I didn't pass. This year waiting with everyone else has made this time better. Hopefully the outcome will be different. Then I can start sending people over the edge, posting about how getting the survey means you failed.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

hprater said:


> New here! I'm from MS. How did you guys find this?


Hello, fellow Mississippian.  Greetings from my much-loathed adopted home of Alexandria, VA.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Man, hate to be the folks waiting for Jnauary


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Man, hate to be the folks waiting for Jnauary


It comes before Smarch, so they don't have to wait that long


----------



## TXCivE

8:01 CT and still no scores!!!! the agony


----------



## TwistedLeague

Im pretty sure I've hit refresh more on this thread than I have on the ncees website this past week....


----------



## BLash

Are the scores be released yet?


----------



## TwistedLeague

BLash said:


> Are the scores be released yet?


Yes, they be released.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BLash said:


> Are the scores be released yet?


They'll be released when they get released. Hold on to your banana.


----------



## TwistedLeague

MadamPirate said:


> They'll be released when they get released. Hold on to your banana.


Watch out. Banana guy about to steal it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> They'll be released when they get released. Hold on to your banana.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Will.I.Am What's today's count?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

MadamPirate said:


> @Will.I.Am What's today's count?


day 45!


----------



## Victor1990

one more week makes it a 10 week wait!


----------



## MDeebs PE

Victor1990 said:


> one more week makes it a 10 week wait!


This is only the 7th week.


----------



## Rodman




----------



## Waiting

Initial releases. Should be any time...

2018- Day 40

2017- Day 38

2016- Day 41

2015- Day 42

2014- Day 52

2013- Day 40

2012- Day 47


----------



## Leo037

TwistedLeague said:


> Watch out. Banana guy about to steal it.
> 
> View attachment 14832


Is that the $120,000 banana from Miami Art Basel


----------



## WaitingonResults

Waiting said:


> Initial releases. Should be any time...
> 
> 2018- Day 40
> 
> 2017- Day 38
> 
> 2016- Day 41
> 
> 2015- Day 41
> 
> 2014- Day 45
> 
> 2013- Day 45
> 
> 2012- Day 40


If only we new when the cut score meeting was.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Man, all this waiting just to be told to probably take it again


----------



## Newfdog2

WaitingonResults said:


> If only we new when the cut score meeting was.


I read another thread on reddit that said the cut score meeting was last 12/5-12/7. Which should give us results this week.


----------



## VinceJones

Still no news on the ISA's site regarding any review of the Controls exam cut score. I think we'll be waiting till at least week 8, if not for the full 10 weeks...

https://www.isa.org/news-press-releases/


----------



## MDeebs PE

VinceJones said:


> Still no news on the ISA's site regarding any review of the Controls exam cut score. I think we'll be waiting till at least week 8, if not for the full 10 weeks...
> 
> https://www.isa.org/news-press-releases/


I'm sorry if I've missed this, but what inclines you to think that their the sole party responsible for the cut score?


----------



## Waiting

evanuel said:


> Man, all this waiting just to be told to probably take it again


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I wouldn't waste my time looking on the ISA website. Their members may be involved but it's not _their_ meeting.


----------



## VinceJones

MDeebs said:


> I'm sorry if I've missed this, but what inclines you to think that their the sole party responsible for the cut score?


NCEES doesn't publish prep materials for the Controls exam. This link shows they defer to ISA:

https://ncees.org/exams/exam-preparation-materials/exam-prep-materials/

Also, on the ISA press release page, it shows they indeed publish the reference manual for use during the PE Controls exam. 1 + 1 likely equals 2 here. But nothing is for certain.


----------



## WaitingonResults

VinceJones said:


> NCEES doesn't publish prep materials for the Controls exam. This link shows they defer to ISA:
> 
> https://ncees.org/exams/exam-preparation-materials/exam-prep-materials/
> 
> Also, on the ISA press release page, it shows they indeed publish the reference manual for use during the PE Controls exam. 1 + 1 likely equals 2 here. But nothing is for certain.


But it is NCEES process, and NCEES exam, and NCEES meeting.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Newfdog2 said:


> I read another thread on reddit that said the cut score meeting was last 12/5-12/7. Which should give us results this week.


The reddit thread discusses the SE scoring meeting, which had dates posted.  The PE Control systems did not have a date listed anywhere.


----------



## MDeebs PE

VinceJones said:


> NCEES doesn't publish prep materials for the Controls exam. This link shows they defer to ISA:
> 
> https://ncees.org/exams/exam-preparation-materials/exam-prep-materials/
> 
> Also, on the ISA press release page, it shows they indeed publish the reference manual for use during the PE Controls exam. 1 + 1 likely equals 2 here. But nothing is for certain.






WaitingonResults said:


> But it is NCEES process, and NCEES exam, and NCEES meeting.


This is what I was thought. I couldn't imagine NCEES dishing out total responsibility for a test that it puts its professional name on to a third party organization. I'd imagine everything would be set by NCEES, even if they use others' reference information.


----------



## VinceJones

MDeebs said:


> This is what I was thought. I couldn't imagine NCEES dishing out total responsibility for a test that it puts its professional name on to a third party organization. I'd imagine everything would be set by NCEES, even if they use others' reference information.


Agreed. It would be strange to me though if ISA wasn't a needed presence for this long discussed Controls cut-score meeting. I mean, ISA provides reference material for examinees directly through the NCEES website. It seems likely to me that the subject matter experts (PE's) for the Controls exam review are high up on the chain at ISA. Or at least, they should be.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Got a response from the NCEES rep (5 days later).  He did not answer when the controls meeting will be.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NCEES works with the various professional societies on the respective exams. I'm oversimplifying it here, but the societies provide or help find the necessary subject matter expertise for the various exam related meetings, and make "recommendations" to NCEES.


----------



## WaitingonResults

PEstruc said:


> Got a response from the NCEES rep (5 days later).  He did not answer when the controls meeting will be.


I am wondering if it is possible the person answering that question wasn't sure exactly what you were asking about.


----------



## VinceJones

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES works with the various professional societies on the respective exams. I'm oversimplifying it here, but the societies provide or help find the necessary subject matter expertise for the various exam related meetings, and make "recommendations" to NCEES.


Probably quite similar to how my 500+ page reports are really only 'recommendations' as to whether a proposed design can survive operating conditions.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

I have decided that I need to resign myself to only checking this site once an hour, every hour... not once a minute, every minute. lol y'all wish me luck!


----------



## Numbers25 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

VinceJones said:


> Probably quite similar to how my 500+ page reports are really only 'recommendations' as to whether a proposed design can survive operating conditions.


^Exactly this!^

Or like how the pass/fail is _technically_ just guidance for the State boards to approve/disapprove license. The boards _could_ but will never go the opposite way.


----------



## Structurebeast

In the past.....does anyone have any idea about what time of day the results are posted?


----------



## PlanCheckEng

What does this mean.......anyone elses say this too?????? /s


----------



## fyrfytr310

Today is the day!  I can feel it!


----------



## noPE

Stop signing up for exams!  Why would you put yourself through that?  Also, that'll be expensive to take all those.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

I honestly doubt it will be today.  I am betting Wednesday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Structurebeast said:


> In the past.....does anyone have any idea about what time of day the results are posted?


Thanks for asking, I haven't posted this in a few pages....

Initial release can happen at anytime during regular east coast business hours.



PEstruc said:


> View attachment 14836
> 
> 
> What does this mean.......anyone elses say this too?????? /s


----------



## Structurebeast

PEstruc said:


> View attachment 14836
> 
> 
> What does this mean.......anyone elses say this too?????? /s


if you've just taken an exam NCEES wont allow you to register for another exam unless you've received your results


----------



## PlanCheckEng

There's that tiny little /s there... see it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hey guys, regarding this nonsense on registering for exams. Please read the first post in this thread. Final warning: after today I go full troll whenever something thinks that this is a sign of pass or fail.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEstruc said:


> There's that tiny little /s there... see it?


I missed that, thanks!


----------



## 0036SK

Hello,

Does anyone has any idea what may be the cut score for Civil Construction? Is there any way one can find out the cut score for each discipline for previous exams?

Thanks!


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

PEstruc said:


> View attachment 14836
> 
> 
> What does this mean.......anyone elses say this too?????? /s


Mine also says this. Don't think it means anything.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

noPE said:


> Stop signing up for exams!  Why would you put yourself through that?  Also, that'll be expensive to take all those.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Saahil Y.K. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone has any idea what may be the cut score for Civil Construction? Is there any way one can find out the cut score for each discipline for previous exams?
> 
> Thanks!


No.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Saahil Y.K. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone has any idea what may be the cut score for Civil Construction? Is there any way one can find out the cut score for each discipline for previous exams?
> 
> Thanks!


no


----------



## WaitingonResults

Saahil Y.K. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone has any idea what may be the cut score for Civil Construction? Is there any way one can find out the cut score for each discipline for previous exams?
> 
> Thanks!


The results haven't even been released anywhere yet, how exactly would anyone have this information?  I suggest going back about 20 pages and reading through what has been discussed so far.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Me rn reading this thread and watching you all freak out that results haven't been released yet when I already have begun studying to take it again in April:


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

okay maybe every 30 minutes check? lol we are nearing the time when I found out last spring...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Me rn reading this thread and watching you all freak out that results haven't been released yet when I already have begun studying to take it again in April:
> 
> View attachment 14841


seems like a waste of your time without knowing but you do you, i guess.


----------



## Structurebeast

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> okay maybe every 30 minutes check? lol we are nearing the time when I found out last spring...


what time did you find out last spring?


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Structurebeast said:


> what time did you find out last spring?


I believe most people found out between 8am and 4pm EST


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Structurebeast said:


> what time did you find out last spring?


it was 10:33 am CST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Structurebeast said:


> what time did you find out last spring?


it can literally been anytime between 8a-4p EST, there's not been any rhyme or reason. I've received results at 930am and 130pm. so


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> it can literally been anytime between 8a-4p EST, there's not been any rhyme or reason. I've received results at 930am and 130pm. so


you know me... just reading the tea leaves!


----------



## VA_repeat

Virginia DPOR license lookup website is down because of “system interruption”, could they be adding licenses


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

VA_repeat said:


> Virginia DPOR license lookup website is down because of “system interruption”, could they be adding licenses


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

VA_repeat said:


> Virginia DPOR license lookup website is down because of “system interruption”, could they be adding licenses


I doubt it, its been down for a week due to a server migration.


----------



## Ultra_Toe

VA_repeat said:


> Virginia DPOR license lookup website is down because of “system interruption”, could they be adding licenses


Doubt it.  I'm in VA too and they cite security risks and server migration, unfortunately.


----------



## Waiting

South Dakota's site just went down as well. never mind, it's back.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

VA_repeat said:


> Virginia DPOR license lookup website is down because of “system interruption”, could they be adding licenses


No


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> No


So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Engineers be like: OMG I woke up at 5:44 instead of 5:45 today. Must be a sign that results are dropping!


----------



## Waiting

WaitingonResults said:


> So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Dang. Kim aint having it today.


----------



## WALIDPE

I don't think results will be out today....


----------



## Railroad Engineer

TwistedLeague said:


> Dang. Kim aint having it today.
> 
> View attachment 14843


Not the best photoshopped job...

also today is the feast of the Immaculate Conception of the Blessed Virgin Mary. Maybe she will bring us some good news!


----------



## Aspiring_PE

If we look back at the historical release dates that was provided on page 38, the last time the exam was on the 25th the results came out on the 16th. I wonder if it will follow the same pattern?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Engineers during the PE Exam:




Engineers trying to calculate when the results will drop:


----------



## TwistedLeague

Railroad Engineer said:


> Not the best photoshopped job...


Ehh... got my point across.


----------



## Sloth_1989

It's not results day.

It is Pad thai for lunch kind of day


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> If we look back at the historical release dates that was provided on page 38, the last time the exam was on the 25th the results came out on the 16th. I wonder if it will follow the same pattern?


I think that the initial results were actually released 12/5 that time, not on the 16th.


----------



## WALIDPE

OMG 45 DAYS and No Results


----------



## WaitingonResults

Aspiring_PE said:


> If we look back at the historical release dates that was provided on page 38, the last time the exam was on the 25th the results came out on the 16th. I wonder if it will follow the same pattern?


Except that was incorrect, and it was actually released on the 4th.


----------



## Victor1990

This is very horrible!!!


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

MeowMeow said:


> I think that the initial results were actually released 12/5 that time, not on the 16th.


Yeah, not sure what she's looking at.  October 2013 was released on day 40 or 12/5 like you said. Unless she's going by the PA release date, which was indeed 12/16 (day 51) - MD was day 52 and Wisconsin was day 50. I'm kind of curious was the huge delay was for some of those states


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Yeah, not sure what he's looking at.  October 2013 was released on day 40 or 12/5 like you said. Unless he's going by the PA release date, which was indeed 12/16 (day 51) - MD was day 52 and Wisconsin was day 50. I'm kind of curious was the huge delay was for some of those states


She**

I was looking at what was posted by another user on page 38. I guess whoever put the information together had the incorrect information for that year.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Aspiring_PE said:


> She**
> 
> I was looking at what was posted by another user on page 38. I guess whoever put the information together had the incorrect information for that year.


Sorry! I have edited my post


----------



## Structurebeast

so this has probably been answered before....

will i get an email notification from NCEES? should i just keep checking the Myncees account page? wtf this is bull****...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

looks like the chat box has disappeared for me


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Structurebeast said:


> so this has probably been answered before....
> 
> will i get an email notification from NCEES? should i just keep checking the Myncees account page? wtf this is bull****...


You will get an email that says NCEES Notification of Result Release in the subject line


----------



## kohkohpuffz

Structurebeast said:


> so this has probably been answered before....
> 
> will i get an email notification from NCEES? should i just keep checking the Myncees account page? wtf this is bull****...


You will get an e-mail notification from NCEES that the results are out. You can also spam F5 on your NCEES page as well.


----------



## WaitingonResults

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> looks like the chat box has disappeared for me


I believe it is lunch time in that area.  Also people won't stop bugging them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Yeah, not sure what she's looking at.  October 2013 was released on day 40 or 12/5 like you said. Unless he's going by the PA release date, which was indeed 12/16 (day 51) - MD was day 52 and Wisconsin was day 50. I'm kind of curious was the huge delay was for some of those states


cs:

That's why


----------



## hprater

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> looks like the chat box has disappeared for me


Same!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

ugh this wait is awful, I thought that last spring was bad but this is just ugh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> She**
> 
> I was looking at what was posted by another user on page 38. I guess whoever put the information together had the incorrect information for that year.


There were a few things off there. They should have also shown the April dates. SE scoring meeting is usually in the first week of June.

PE results come out on May.


----------



## Ray_Tx

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> looks like the chat box has disappeared for me


lunch time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> I believe it is lunch time in that area.  Also people won't stop bugging them.


^this


----------



## kohkohpuffz

As soon as I posted this image on my work group chat, 4 of my coworkers that took the exam this past October have been unproductive all morning


----------



## WaitingonResults

kohkohpuffz said:


> View attachment 14847
> 
> 
> As soon as I posted this image on my work group chat, 4 of my coworkers that took the exam this past October have been unproductive all morning


SE Scoring doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Yeah, not sure what she's looking at.  October 2013 was released on day 40 or 12/5 like you said. Unless she's going by the PA release date, which was indeed 12/16 (day 51) - MD was day 52 and Wisconsin was day 50. I'm kind of curious was the huge delay was for some of those states


OSRSBUMP


----------



## TwistedLeague

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> looks like the chat box has disappeared for me


NCESS is done with our Bull****


----------



## Structurebeast

chat box is back


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

annnnd its back!


----------



## WaitingonResults

lunch is done


----------



## fyrfytr310

civilrobot said:


> No.


Somewhere between 0 and 100% I'm sure.

Ok, seriously though, all you need to do is look on NCEES under register for exam, multiply the number of exams available for registration by 1.75 and that is your cut score.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

I'm just glad George RR Martin isn't grading our tests...


----------



## fyrfytr310

Structurebeast said:


> so this has probably been answered before....
> 
> will i get an email notification from NCEES? should i just keep checking the Myncees account page? wtf this is bull****...


You'll get this:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The worst part is knowing that, unless you took the control systems exam, your results are probably ready, just sitting on an NCEES server, waiting to be released.

... That and knowing that you're among the about 15,000 whose results are ready, and that they're holding them for maybe 300 control systems examinees.

Welcome to deepest part of The Suck.

:waitwall:


----------



## fyrfytr310

Who else got another survey today asking what they thought could be improved for future administrations of the exam?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> You'll get this:  View attachment 14848


and rapid heartbeats along with a feeling of dread


----------



## SacMe24

I think the reason results are taking so long this cycle is because Justin Stine is single-handedly grading all of them...


----------



## Victor1990

fyrfytr310 said:


> Who else got another survey today asking what they thought could be improved for future administrations of the exam?


Meaningless ( Changing to CBT won't change the wait)


----------



## VinceJones

fyrfytr310 said:


> Who else got another survey today asking what they thought could be improved for future administrations of the exam?


Only received 1 so far on Mon, Nov 4, 9:49 AM.


----------



## Waiting

2019 April- 38, October- Possibly never

2018  April- 41, October-40

2017-April- 35, October-38

2016- April- 34, October-41

2015- April- 34, October-42

2014- April- 39, October-52

2013- April- 40, October-40

2012- April- 46, October-47

I think these are accurate...


----------



## Aspiring_PE

VinceJones said:


> Only received 1 so far on Mon, Nov 4, 9:49 AM.


Same


----------



## Aiden

Will.I.Am said:


> The worst part is knowing that, unless you took the control systems exam, your results are probably ready, just sitting on an NCEES server, waiting to be released.
> 
> ... That and knowing that you're among the about 15,000 whose results are ready, and that they're holding them for maybe 300 control systems examinees.
> 
> Welcome to deepest part of The Suck.
> 
> :waitwall:


^^True story.


----------



## Aiden

:waitwall: Stealing this.


----------



## Ray_Tx

same


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The worst part is knowing that, unless you took the control systems exam, your results are probably ready, just sitting on an NCEES server, waiting to be released.
> 
> ... That and knowing that you're among the about 15,000 whose results are ready, and that they're holding them for maybe 300 control systems examinees.
> 
> Welcome to deepest part of The Suck.
> 
> :waitwall:








Control nerds being the fence.


----------



## Spo Power

Here is an interesting point in WA state.  A buddy of mine that took the exam in power, and who had his PE in mechanical, shows up in the state lookup now with his endorsement for electrical and mechanical.  Saw this Friday night.  He along with the rest of us have received nothing from NCEES.  Also, there is no sign of any new licenses being added to the license lookup.  Maybe those who already have licenses have had their files updated????


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> and rapid heartbeats along with a feeling of dread


A sense of calm came over me when i got the email the second time around.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A sense of calm came over me when i got the email the second time around.


i hope that I experience the same feeling


----------



## Anthr_Engr

First time poster, long time reader. Just joined to say thank you all for sharing these posts/replies. It's been calming that others are also in The Suck


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Victor1990 said:


> Meaningless ( Changing to CBT won't change the wait)


----------



## TXCivE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A sense of calm came over me when i got the email the second time around.


RB, why do you still post 24/7 in PE results thread if you've already passed?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Anthr_Engr said:


> First time poster, long time reader. Just joined to say thank you all for sharing these posts/replies. It's been calming that others are also in The Suck


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TXCivE said:


> RB, why do you still post 24/7 in PE results thread if you've already passed?


Because @RBHeadge PE is decent people. Also, is the release map ACE!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TXCivE said:


> RB, why do you still post 24/7 in PE results thread if you've already passed?


because he's got a lot of knowledge about the process and is far too nice &amp; patient so he answers the same questions over and over and over and over. and talk people down off of the ledge


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE 2020?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE 2020?


here here!


----------



## jediobiwan

Spo Power said:


> Here is an interesting point in WA state.  A buddy of mine that took the exam in power, and who had his PE in mechanical, shows up in the state lookup now with his endorsement for electrical and mechanical.  Saw this Friday night.  He along with the rest of us have received nothing from NCEES.  Also, there is no sign of any new licenses being added to the license lookup.  Maybe those who already have licenses have had their files updated????


I keep getting excited when I lookup my name only to realize there is someone with the same first name and last name but plus one letter on the end.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jediobiwan said:


> I keep getting excited when I lookup my name only to realize there is someone with the same first name and last name but plus one letter on the end.


How do you not have all the ulcers???


----------



## fyrfytr310

squaretaper PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE 2020?


That would be my vote.


----------



## fyrfytr310

TXCivE said:


> RB, why do you still post 24/7 in PE results thread if you've already passed?


I don't mean this in a derogatory way.  You haven't been here very long.  Have you?


----------



## fyrfytr310

The absolute worst part about this phase in April was refreshing NCEES and seeing the green "PASS" for my FE as the page slowly reloaded. 

Got me every.  Single.  Time.

A close second would be all my email notifications from Amazon, FedEX, UPS etc that constantly inundate my inbox.  Every beep, ding or buzz would send me through the roof.


----------



## Structurebeast

fyrfytr310 said:


> The absolute worst part about this phase in April was refreshing NCEES and seeing the green "PASS" for my FE as the page slowly reloaded.
> 
> Got me every.  Single.  Time.
> 
> A close second would be all my email notifications from Amazon, FedEX, UPS etc that constantly inundate my inbox.  Every beep, ding or buzz would send me through the roof.


....SAME FREAKING HERE...


----------



## Structurebeast

fyrfytr310 said:


> The absolute worst part about this phase in April was refreshing NCEES and seeing the green "PASS" for my FE as the page slowly reloaded.
> 
> Got me every.  Single.  Time.
> 
> A close second would be all my email notifications from Amazon, FedEX, UPS etc that constantly inundate my inbox.  Every beep, ding or buzz would send me through the roof.


how did you end up seeing your result?

did you end up just waiting till you got an email? or did you refresh the ncees page?


----------



## jediobiwan

squaretaper PE said:


> How do you not have all the ulcers???


Who says I don't?


----------



## fyrfytr310

Structurebeast said:


> ....SAME FREAKING HERE...


Glad I wasn't alone lol


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

LyceeFruit said:


> because he's got a lot of knowledge about the process and is far too nice &amp; patient so he answers the same questions over and over and over and over. and talk people down off of the ledge


I approve this message whole heartedly! He is definitely one of the best.


----------



## fyrfytr310

I got the email in between presses of F5.  

I don't know why but I didn't even hesitate to press F5 again to get the result.  It was a good day. 

I thought I would be more apprehensive.  Maybe even wait until I got home.  But nope.  I did it while in a team meeting lol


----------



## Waiting




----------



## jediobiwan

fyrfytr310 said:


> The absolute worst part about this phase in April was refreshing NCEES and seeing the green "PASS" for my FE as the page slowly reloaded.
> 
> Got me every.  Single.  Time.
> 
> A close second would be all my email notifications from Amazon, FedEX, UPS etc that constantly inundate my inbox.  Every beep, ding or buzz would send me through the roof.


Got so excited about the FE pass the first few times. I've trained myself not to see it now. And I'm just worried I'm going to miss the all important notification because it all gets sent to my Updates tab. I could conceivably not know results are out for up to 30 minutes after they are released depending on how often I F5. The horror!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> The absolute worst part about this phase in April was refreshing NCEES and seeing the green "PASS" for my FE as the page slowly reloaded.
> 
> Got me every.  Single.  Time.
> 
> A close second would be all my email notifications from Amazon, FedEX, UPS etc that constantly inundate my inbox.  Every beep, ding or buzz would send me through the roof.


right? When my husband read me my results he actually saw the FE Exam result first and got excited and I had to tell him not to look at that one... it was a mix of emotions for sure!


----------



## Bee

Did anyone notice that the next test date will be on April 17, 2020? This year it was on April 5 so it is being pushed back by 2 weeks. First time poster, don't yell at me.


----------



## txjennah PE

This salad is gonna make me throw up spam


----------



## MeowMeow PE

This is my first time waiting for PE results and I am about to go crazy.  Is there ANY way somebody could somehow some way find out when the Controls standard-setting/cut score meeting is scheduled for?  Or if it has even been scheduled yet?  I feel like if we just knew this information, I would feel a little better.  For example, if we found out the meeting was end of this week, then we'd know that likely we wouldn't be receiving results this week, and I could chill out a bit until next week. 

Also, in the past, have they ever released the results of exams that are already scored if not all of them are ready?  So if all the other exams besides Controls are ready, then ANY chance they'd just release those and wait and release Controls later?  Or will they definitely wait for the Controls cut score meeting to release them all at once?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE 2020?


If nominated, I will not run. If elected, I will not serve.


----------



## Structurebeast

RBHeadge PE said:


> If nominated, I will not run. If elected, I will not serve.


do you think we will find out today? this has been the most unproductive day at work for me...


----------



## Omgpickles

As a Controls Engineer, I feel like this is somehow my fault.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Bee said:


> Did anyone notice that the next test date will be on April 17, 2020? This year it was on April 5 so it is being pushed back by 2 weeks. First time poster, don't yell at me.


IIRC they try to avoid giving the exam during Easter weekend.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Structurebeast said:


> do you think we will find out today? this has been the most unproductive day at work for me...


same! i am super distracted


----------



## TwistedLeague

I havent even bothered looking at NCEES website. I know that ill get a notification of this thread having 100000s of replies of people saying they've been released


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm calling it. no results on December 9.


----------



## Boilermaker

Big oof... All of the nerves.  It is worse the next go around.....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Bee said:


> Did anyone notice that the next test date will be on April 17, 2020? This year it was on April 5 so it is being pushed back by 2 weeks. First time poster, don't yell at me.


this Aprils was pulled in from years past. It's usually mid-April.

As in, one year, I ran the Boston marathon and 4 days later took the PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Omgpickles said:


> As a Controls Engineer, I feel like this is somehow my fault.


it is.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

civilrobot said:


> i'm calling it. no results on December 9.


At this point I tend to agree.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> This is my first time waiting for PE results and I am about to go crazy.  Is there ANY way somebody could somehow some way find out when the Controls standard-setting/cut score meeting is scheduled for?  Or if it has even been scheduled yet?


People have already asked NCEES. NCEES has not provided a date. They will only say results in 8-10 weeks.



MeowMeow said:


> Also, in the past, have they ever released the results of exams that are already scored if not all of them are ready?  So if all the other exams besides Controls are ready, then ANY chance they'd just release those and wait and release Controls later?  Or will they definitely wait for the Controls cut score meeting to release them all at once?


NCEES won't release any results until all pencil and paper exams, from all disciplines, are scored and graded; all investigations are complete; and all of their other internal processes are complete. They've never released peicemail in the past.



Structurebeast said:


> do you think we will find out today? this has been the most unproductive day at work for me...


No chance it will be today. IMHO, no earlier than Wednesday - and that shouldn't be confused with me saying that it will come out on Wednesday



Omgpickles said:


> As a Controls Engineer, I feel like this is somehow my fault.









j/k, it's not your fault.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MeowMeow said:


> This is my first time waiting for PE results and I am about to go crazy.  Is there ANY way somebody could somehow some way find out when the Controls standard-setting/cut score meeting is scheduled for?  Or if it has even been scheduled yet?  I feel like if we just knew this information, I would feel a little better.  For example, if we found out the meeting was end of this week, then we'd know that likely we wouldn't be receiving results this week, and I could chill out a bit until next week.
> 
> Also, in the past, have they ever released the results of exams that are already scored if not all of them are ready?  So if all the other exams besides Controls are ready, then ANY chance they'd just release those and wait and release Controls later?  Or will they definitely wait for the Controls cut score meeting to release them all at once?


It was discussed somewhere in the last 59 pages. Read thru the thread and find it. I think it was discussed somewhere about page 40 or so.

they release all at once.


----------



## TXAZCO

Historically, I received my FE result on 12/9/2013, I wish it will happen again,


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Relax! 

Drink some hot chocolate. Try a new cupcake recipe. Do something constructive.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TXAZCO said:


> Historically, I received my FE result on 12/9/2013, I wish it will happen again,


----------



## Omgpickles

civilrobot said:


> Relax!
> 
> Drink some hot chocolate. Try a new cupcake recipe. Do something constructive.


Like refreshing the NCEES page?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Omgpickles said:


> Like refreshing the NCEES page?


...sure.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

civilrobot said:


> Relax!
> 
> Drink some hot chocolate. Try a new cupcake recipe. Do something constructive.


That sounds destructive to my waist line


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Aspiring_PE said:


> That sounds destructive to my waist line


it's called stress eating. lol


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> No chance it will be today. IMHO, no earlier than Wednesday - and that shouldn't be confused with me saying that it will come out on Wednesday


So Wednesday is the day.  You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## WaitingonResults

fyrfytr310 said:


> So Wednesday is the day.  You heard it here first, folks.


I am gonna hold him to it.


----------



## Spo Power

so ...folks who can't even manage to schedule a meeting in a timely fashion or run some tests through a scan-tron machine less than weeks hold the keys to our future .. great!!!!


----------



## noPE

I found the director of exam services for NCEES on LinkedIn and it took a lot for me not to message him and ask him to come off these results a lil bit.


----------



## Structurebeast

fyrfytr310 said:


> So Wednesday is the day.  You heard it here first, folks.


@RBHeadge PE   what does IMHO mean?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Structurebeast said:


> @RBHeadge PE   what does IMHO mean?


in my honest opinion


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spo Power said:


> so ...folks who can't even manage to schedule a meeting in a timely fashion or run some tests through a scan-tron machine less than weeks hold the keys to our future .. great!!!!


Chill.



noPE said:


> I found the director of exam services for NCEES on LinkedIn and it took a lot for me not to message him and ask him to come off these results a lil bit.


Definitely DO NOT message him



Structurebeast said:


> @RBHeadge PE   what does IMHO mean?


IMHO = in my humble opinion


----------



## noPE

I feel like you're the lady yelling at the cat.


----------



## jediobiwan

noPE said:


> I feel like you're the lady yelling at the cat.








or alternatively:


----------



## southern_engineer

jediobiwan said:


>


Cat should be saying: 8~10 weeks


----------



## ME_VT_PE

noPE said:


> I found the director of exam services for NCEES on LinkedIn and it took a lot for me not to message him and ask him to come off these results a lil bit.


DO IT!


----------



## jediobiwan

southern_engineer said:


> Cat should be saying: 8~10 weeks


Nah. I feel like NCEES/Cat is just being petulant at this point.


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> No chance it will be today. IMHO, no earlier than Wednesday - and that shouldn't be confused with me saying that it will come out on Wednesday


I really hope its Thursday now haha


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ME_VT_PE said:


> DO IT!




nah, but for real. don't.


----------



## ca mech

Has anybody found out when the controls cut score meeting is taking place?


----------



## jediobiwan

noPE said:


> I found the director of exam services for NCEES on LinkedIn and it took a lot for me not to message him and ask him to come off these results a lil bit.


If you do there might be a new article about an NCEES examinee having their score invalidated for pure annoyance


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

noPE said:


> I feel like you're the lady yelling at the cat.


me?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ca mech said:


> Has anybody found out when the controls cut score meeting is taking place?


----------



## Spo Power

message him every 2 minutes


----------



## TwistedLeague

jediobiwan said:


> If you do there might be a new article about an NCEES examinee having their score invalidated for pure annoyance


"The post appeared on www.engineerboards. com, a Web site created by engineers interested in sharing advice—as well as some war stories—with others preparing for the FE and PE exams. The post was on the Internet for 10–15 minutes before being removed, according to NCEES Exam Development Engineer Tim Miller, P.E. The site is one of several that NCEES staff closely monitors in the days following exam administrations."

Time to frantically go back and delete everything I have posted


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spo Power said:


> message him every 2 minutes


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Starting to feel as if the collective tipping point has been reached.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

civilrobot said:


> nah, but for real. don't.


I'll send him a message hold on


----------



## Spo Power

every minute and a half?  In alternating languages, font sizes and colors ...  well past the tipping point!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ME_VT_PE said:


> I'll send him a message hold on


Don't. C'mon.


----------



## Omgpickles

ca mech said:


> Has anybody found out when the controls cut score meeting is taking place?


Us Control System Engineers have been put down long enough. If NCEES won't create study materials for us, we won't grade their test.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Spo Power said:


> so ...folks who can't even manage to schedule a meeting in a timely fashion or run some tests through a scan-tron machine less than weeks hold the keys to our future .. great!!!!


The process is very involved and methodical so as to maintain the high standards of entry into our profession.  The wait sucks now but you'll appreciate it on the other side.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Don't. C'mon.


he isn't waiting for results and is a known jokester


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spo Power said:


> every minute and a half?  In alternating languages, font sizes and colors ...  well past the tipping point!!


----------



## Spo Power

didn't they just have a move about him .. the jokester???


----------



## Cocoa1210

This is ridiculous.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

im going to predict either tomorrow or wednesday now for the result release... i think that it would have been sooner but of course I will probably be wrong.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Spo Power said:


> didn't they just have a move about him .. the jokester???


The upcoming prequel is about the time in his life studying for and taking the PE exam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> im going to predict either tomorrow or wednesday now for the result release... i think that it would have been sooner but of course I will probably be wrong.


Friday.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Since results are highly unlikely today.  Can the position of the April and October results threads be addressed?  Or has this been discussed already?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

civilrobot said:


> Friday.


Wednesday at the earliest. Friday would be my guess as the next likeliest.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

fyrfytr310 said:


> Since results are highly unlikely today.  Can the position of the April and October results threads be addressed?  Or has this been discussed already?View attachment 14855


I've wondered this same thing! If my memory serves me correctly, the April 2019 exam cycle had lackluster involvement on the boards, so it was put at the bottom as a joke. But I feel like October 2019 has been great soooo...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

civilrobot said:


> Friday.


ewww don't do that to me! lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Since results are highly unlikely today.  Can the position of the April and October results threads be addressed?  Or has this been discussed already?View attachment 14855


It has. The results trolling really peaked in 2018, so that cycle will forever remain at the top.


----------



## Waiting

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> im going to predict either tomorrow or wednesday now for the result release... i think that it would have been sooner but of course I will probably be wrong.


I predict it will come out in the next 30 minutes. I will either look like Nostradamus or be wrong(which I am used to). Go big or go home.


----------



## Cocoa1210

Did the darn meeting occur yet?


----------



## Spo Power

i predict 8 minutes .. high noon!!!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Cocoa1210 said:


> Did the darn meeting occur yet?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Since results are highly unlikely today.  Can the position of the April and October results threads be addressed?  Or has this been discussed already?View attachment 14855


we can blame @Road Guy for this.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Cocoa1210 said:


> Did the darn meeting occur yet?


It did, but they couldn't come to an agreement, so they are meeting again near the end of the month.


----------



## Cocoa1210

WaitingonResults said:


> It did, but they couldn't come to an agreement, so they are meeting again near the end of the month.


Don’t say that. I will punch the first person I see! 
 

disclaimer: this post can not be held against me.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WaitingonResults said:


> It did, but they couldn't come to an agreement, so they are meeting again near the end of the month.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> we can blame @Road Guy for this.










Cocoa1210 said:


> Don’t say that. I will punch the first person I see!
> 
> 
> disclaimer: this post can not be held against me.


----------



## Ray_Tx

Georgia is out

of the CFP playoffs after losing to LSU Saturday.

Geaux Tigers


----------



## Omgpickles

WaitingonResults said:


> It did, but they couldn't come to an agreement, so they are meeting again near the end of the month.


We of the Control Systems Engineers Group could not decide if Batman was better or worse than Ironman. We must resolve this issue before we get to that test thing.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Omgpickles said:


> We of the Control Systems Engineers Group could not decide if Batman was better or worse that Ironman. We must resolve this issue before we get to that test thing.


I knew my sources were well placed.  Were they accurate that the next meeting isn't until after Christmas?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Ray_Tx said:


> Georgia is out


Missed opportunity to say Alabama. That woulda really got people going


----------



## Waiting

Ray_Tx said:


> Georgia is out
> 
> of the CFP playoffs after losing to LSU Saturday.
> 
> Geaux Tigers


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

random question because I saw that someone commented on the NCEES twitter about promo codes... have they ever had promo codes for an exam? I always wonder why people ask.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> random question because I saw that someone commented on the NCEES twitter about promo codes... have they ever had promo codes for an exam? I always wonder why people ask.


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Waiting

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> random question because I saw that someone commented on the NCEES twitter about promo codes... have they ever had promo codes for an exam? I always wonder why people ask.


Yeah, you enter the promo code HELPME when checking out and you get 5 free points added to the exam.


----------



## Ray_Tx

TwistedLeague said:


> Missed opportunity to say Alabama. That woulda really got people going


That would have been too much of a troll lol


----------



## TwistedLeague

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> random question because I saw that someone commented on the NCEES twitter about promo codes... have they ever had promo codes for an exam? I always wonder why people ask.


Random hypothetical back. Would you take half off your PE exam, however your results take twice as long as everyone elses...


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Random hypothetical back. Would you take half off your PE exam, however your results take twice as long as everyone elses...


No, but my employer paid for the test. But still no if I had to pay for it.


----------



## MDeebs PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Random hypothetical back. Would you take half off your PE exam, however your results take twice as long as everyone elses...


Not a chance.


----------



## txjennah PE

First timers, the trolling has been nothing, just wait as we get closer to the release date.  Fake threads everywhere.


----------



## noPE

MDeebs said:


> Not a chance.


I'd pay 50% more just for one day faster results.


----------



## WaitingonResults

EVERYWHERE!

waiting for @EB NCEES REP to actually get around to submitting them


----------



## Omgpickles

WaitingonResults said:


> I knew my sources were well placed.  Were they accurate that the next meeting isn't until after Christmas?


Frank is still made about his secret santa gift and doesn't want anyone to have a good holiday season. Sorry.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Omgpickles said:


> We of the Control Systems Engineers Group could not decide if Batman was better or worse than Ironman. We must resolve this issue before we get to that test thing.


I could see this  actually happening at a meeting full of controls nerds. 

"I went to a cut score meeting and a comic con broke out."


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

and so another day of waiting awaits us... meh


----------



## TwistedLeague

Oh boy. So excited to do this all over again tomorrow. See y'all then


----------



## Timcy

NCEES just tweeted for the first time in a few weeks.

And it's about the PE


----------



## leggo PE

Timcy said:


> NCEES just tweeted for the first time in a few weeks.
> 
> And it's about the PE


:thumbs:


----------



## WickedYetCivil

Timcy said:


> NCEES just tweeted for the first time in a few weeks.
> 
> And it's about the PE





Oh look we will have results before Feb 20, 2020!!!!! We have a date!


----------



## Spo Power

and the tweet says????


----------



## WALIDPE

Results will be out tomorrow..... YAAAAAAAY


----------



## Spo Power

This whole situation is just depressing


----------



## Victor1990

i am so confused !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDB

I am not upset that the results did not come out today.  The way I look at it, it gives me another day to hold on to hope for passing.  Having said that, I do think that there is a good chance that they will be out tomorrow morning!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

SDB said:


> I am not upset that the results did not come out today.  The way I look at it, it gives me another day to hold on to hope for passing.  Having said that, I do think that there is a good chance that they will be out tomorrow morning!


What makes you think there is a good chance they'll be out tomorrow morning?  Just curious.


----------



## WaitingonResults

MeowMeow said:


> What makes you think there is a good chance they'll be out tomorrow morning?  Just curious.


People think it always comes out the day after NCEES tweets something.  I have found no such pattern.


----------



## NoVanon PE

I'm still thinking earliest possible is the 11th. 

My favored date (because it would be too perfect) is Friday the 13th.

My pessimistic projection is December 19th


----------



## TwistedLeague

NoVanon said:


> I'm still thinking earliest possible is the 11th.
> 
> My favored date (because it would be too perfect) is Friday the 13th.
> 
> My pessimistic projection is December 19th


Holy S*** the conspiracy is true... they are DEFINITELY waiting for friday the 13th... they cant release them any sooner....


----------



## ZGL

WALIDPE said:


> Results will be out tomorrow..... YAAAAAAAY






WickedYetCivil said:


> View attachment 14861
> 
> 
> Oh look we will have results before Feb 20, 2020!!!!! We have a date!


If they do come out tomorrow, well, at least we now know the window is open to re-register.


----------



## SDB

WaitingonResults said:


> People think it always comes out the day after NCEES tweets something.  I have found no such pattern.


That has absolutely nothing to do with it!


----------



## WaitingonResults

SDB said:


> That has absolutely nothing to do with it!


I was guessing, because I have seen all the theories, and that is one of them.


----------



## SDB

It is just a gut feeling from someone who has taken the exam too many times...haha


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Sambam

Who else is watching the email inbox from the browser tab


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sambam said:


> Who else is watching the email inbox from the browser tab
> 
> View attachment 14863


Read your damn emails friend!!!


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14864


THE GRIM!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SDB said:


> It is just a gut feeling from someone who has taken the exam too many times...haha


I dont have the feeling its tomorrow and ive also taken it numerous times


----------



## Sambam

LyceeFruit said:


> Read your damn emails friend!!!


No


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sambam said:


> Who else is watching the email inbox from the browser tab
> 
> View attachment 14863






LyceeFruit said:


> Read your damn emails friend!!!






Sambam said:


> No


I have great respect for you email management. I hope to be like you one day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have great respect for you email management. I hope to be like you one day.


I have zero unread emails. My inbox is my to do list so if its taken care of, its filed away or deleted


----------



## Sambam

LyceeFruit said:


> I have zero unread emails. My inbox is my to do list so if its taken care of, its filed away or deleted


in my defense it's my personnel AOL account.


----------



## jediobiwan

LyceeFruit said:


> I have zero unread emails. My inbox is my to do list so if its taken care of, its filed away or deleted


My personal email organization went out the window as soon as I had a work email to keep on top of. My wife dragged me kicking and screaming into the Gmail tabbed view (promotions, updates, primary, etc) and I honestly haven't looked back since. If it's not in my primary or updates I don't care about it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have zero unread emails. My inbox is my to do list so if its taken care of, its filed away or deleted


This is totally me too!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have zero unread emails. My inbox is my to do list so if its taken care of, its filed away or deleted


This is how I manage my work email Inbox. Should note. Everything going into Archive. I stopped using individual folders long ago. The search works great and separate folders take too much time.



Sambam said:


> in my defense it's my personnel AOL account.






jediobiwan said:


> My personal email organization went out the window as soon as I had a work email to keep on top of. My wife dragged me kicking and screaming into the Gmail tabbed view (promotions, updates, primary, etc) and I honestly haven't looked back since. If it's not in my primary or updates I don't care about it.


Yeah, my personal gmail looks like yours. thousands of unread, 10s of thousands of archived.


----------



## noPE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is how I manage my work email Inbox. Should note. Everything going into Archive. I stopped using individual folders long ago. The search works great and separate folders take too much time.
> 
> Yeah, my personal gmail looks like yours. thousands of unread, 10s of thousands of archived.


Who has AOL?! "OK, Boomer"


----------



## Sambam

noPE said:


> Who has AOL?! "OK, Boomer"


 haha it was my gmail. thought if i said AOL it will be funny. Wish i have a hotmail account though... haha.


----------



## Structurebeast

@NCEES plz...just release the results already...


----------



## Sambam

Freaking NCEES. He or She literally copy pasted that response.. .. oh well...


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

Sambam said:


> Freaking NCEES. He or She literally copy pasted that response.. .. oh well...
> 
> View attachment 14868


Thank you for the message. Here is the internet


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Sambam said:


> Freaking NCEES. He or She literally copy pasted that response.. .. oh well...
> 
> *Snip*


If I was working the chat, I'd definitely have that stored on my clipboard, ready to Ctrl+V at any moment.


----------



## Cocoa1210

So no one answered my question seriously. Did the meeting occur yet?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> So no one answered my question seriously. Did the meeting occur yet?


No one knows.


----------



## Sambam

Cocoa1210 said:


> So no one answered my question seriously. Did the meeting occur yet?


Ask the NCEES chat ? she or he will CTRL+V


----------



## SDB

LyceeFruit said:


> I dont have the feeling its tomorrow and ive also taken it numerous times


Well I wish you the best this time! Long journey for me too (two jobs and four kids).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sambam said:


> in my defense it's my personnel AOL account.


Both my personal and work emails are handled the same way: no unread emails allowed. Makes me anxious to have too much in my inbox.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is totally me too!


Of course it is


----------



## tangentline

Two years ago I got my results around noon PST on Wednesday after they graded it so I wish you guys luck tomorrow lol

Still waiting for the board to process my application and after this week it’ll be 60 days without initial response


----------



## KOKOMO777

The result will come out this Thursday December 12th. Last year it came out on December 6th.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You guys I just got home to find this brochure in the mail addressed to me. I never signed up for School of PE or anything. How did they get my info? Does this mean I failed?!?! Haha


----------



## Dead Load

MeowMeow said:


> You guys I just got home to find this brochure in the mail addressed to me. I never signed up for School of PE or anything. How did they get my info? Does this mean I failed?!?! Haha
> 
> View attachment 14875


Yup they know you failed before anyone else is notified.  You failed time to sign up again.


----------



## Spo Power

NCEES has wood chippered my heart, hopes and dreams once more ... They must have styled their approach after the inquisition or something of that nature ... no quote death .. just a slow and lingering lost of hope!!


----------



## jediobiwan

Just curious, how soon are results released for Computer Based Tests? Is it like the FE where results are like a week later? Because if so, I'm going to be so jealous when younger coworkers can get test results sooner starting in *check's notes* 2023? NCEES takes as long to create computer based tests as they do to grade pencil and paper huh?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jediobiwan said:


> Just curious, how soon are results released for Computer Based Tests? Is it like the FE where results are like a week later? Because if so, I'm going to be so jealous when younger coworkers can get test results sooner starting in *check's notes* 2023? NCEES takes as long to create computer based tests as they do to grade pencil and paper huh?


Yeah, for the year-round CBT exams (including Civil), results will be out roughly the Wednesday after you take it.

It's only taken a fifth of it, but NCEES is, indeed, moving into the 21st century.


----------



## Helluva PE

GUESS WHAT


----------



## Helluva PE

I DEFINITELY passed and also DEFINITELY failed the exam.


----------



## Helluva PE

And I am definitely in whatever Phase this is.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NZBound said:


> I DEFINITELY passed and also DEFINITELY failed the exam.






NZBound said:


> And I am definitely in whatever Phase this is.


I've been calling that the Schrodinger's Cat Subphase of Phase 4, though that's not official, unless @RBHeadge PE wants to make it so.

Either way, it hit me pretty hard at the end of last week.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've been calling that the Schrodinger's Cat Subphase of Phase 4, though that's not official, unless @RBHeadge PE wants to make it so.
> 
> Either way, it hit me pretty hard at the end of last week.


That is also the phase that the Controls PE Exam cut score meeting is in: Schrodinger’s Cut Score Meeting. Until we get the PE exam results, it has both happened already and not happened yet!


----------



## Leo037

What is reasoning behind accumulation of all cut scores and pass/fail grading before results are released to all examinees?


----------



## JayKay PE

Leo037 said:


> What is reasoning behind accumulation of all cut scores and pass/fail grading before results are released to all examinees?


Helps them decide how many layers in the failure cake to bake.  It's always more dramatic when you get over 50+ layers.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Leo037 said:


> What is reasoning behind accumulation of all cut scores and pass/fail grading before results are released to all examinees?


I'm pretty sure they do that for the member (state) boards. I seriously doubt the state boards want to deal with multiple releases for the same exam cycle, and NCEES is willing to accommodate them.


----------



## Leo037

JayKay PE said:


> Helps them decide how many layers in the failure cake to bake.  It's always more dramatic when you get over 50+ layers.


Ah for effect I see....


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Who's ready for another day of not getting exam results?!


----------



## Austenite

The search for results continues to skyrocket:

https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today 5-y&amp;geo=US&amp;q=NCEES results,PE exam results

Especially in Houston.  :violin: :deadhorse:


----------



## Bridgerseast

Will.I.Am said:


> Who's ready for another day of not getting exam results?!
> 
> View attachment 14879


I’m voting any day other than today. Not because I don’t want to know, but... I’ve resorted to making bets at work to pass the time and I’ve got lunch riding on it being any day, but today.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Bridgerseast said:


> I’m voting any day other than today. Not because I don’t want to know, but... I’ve resorted to making bets at work to pass the time and I’ve got lunch riding on it being any day, but today.


You're living life right, my friend.

lusone:


----------



## Fisherman504

Whoa. It's still not out. Last time we got it on a Tuesday so it might be today.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Fisherman504 said:


> Whoa. It's still not out. Last time we got it on a Tuesday so it might be today.


Friday. Lowering my expectations.


----------



## Fisherman504

civilrobot said:


> Friday. Lowering my expectations.


You don't want it Friday. They won't release second day states on a Saturday. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. It's time to panic people. It's gonna be after New Year. 2020 ~!!!


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Whoa. It's still not out. Last time we got it on a Tuesday so it might be today.


Maybe next Tuesday...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Fisherman504 said:


> You don't want it Friday. They won't release second day states on a Saturday. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. It's time to panic people. It's gonna be after New Year. 2020 ~!!!


----------



## [email protected]

So it begins, another day of adrenaline pump and dump with every email notification. Fortunately, I am at site whole day this should curb my obsession with the F5 key.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

MeowMeow said:


> You guys I just got home to find this brochure in the mail addressed to me. I never signed up for School of PE or anything. How did they get my info? Does this mean I failed?!?! Haha
> 
> View attachment 14875


Not necessarily.... I got stuff from SoPE asking to write questions for the PE before I found out I passed. But dare not I assumed passing then...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> You guys I just got home to find this brochure in the mail addressed to me. I never signed up for School of PE or anything. How did they get my info? Does this mean I failed?!?! Haha


It means you are on someones' mailing list. They probably got your information via your state board. It is not a reflection of pass/fail.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

So I found out what’s taking so long...


----------



## TwistedLeague

The good news is, the more we all fail, the more chance we'll have to pass the CBT PE Exam!!!


----------



## Victor1990

another long day!


----------



## MDeebs PE

Justine Stine is always haunting me on the second monitor while I'm trying to work.


----------



## kbjohn

MDeebs said:


> Justine Stine is always haunting me on the second monitor while I'm trying to work.
> 
> View attachment 14882


my view verbatim for the past 10 business days


----------



## NoDakCapB

MDeebs said:


> Justine Stine is always haunting me on the second monitor while I'm trying to work.
> 
> View attachment 14882


This is exactly what my second screen looks like, CAD windows and all


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I don't understand the point of leaving NCEES up and constantly refreshing. You're going to get an email notifying you the results are there; it's less work, less distracting, and provides you more time to prepare yourself to see the results if you just wait for the email.


----------



## kbjohn

The Holy Trinity of CAD Windows: Properties, Layer Manager, Xref Manager


----------



## MDeebs PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't understand the point of leaving NCEES up and constantly refreshing. You're going to get an email notifying you the results are there; it's less work, less distracting, and provides you more time to prepare yourself to see the results if you just wait for the email.


I'd rather find out by refreshing and it popping up than building up all the anticipation of seeing the email, going to NCEES, and logging in. At least it'll hit me like a truck this way.


----------



## TwistedLeague

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't understand the point of leaving NCEES up and constantly refreshing. You're going to get an email notifying you the results are there; it's less work, less distracting, and provides you more time to prepare yourself to see the results if you just wait for the email.


Some people just like to watch the world burn


----------



## bdhlphcdh

I am guessing it will be Monday, the 16th.


----------



## Leo037

MDeebs said:


> I'd rather find out by refreshing and it popping up than building up all the anticipation of seeing the email, going to NCEES, and logging in. At least it'll hit me like a truck this way.


Just rip the band-aid off!


----------



## Timcy

I sat next to someone taking the Controls exam, and he was done about an hour before anyone else for both the AM and PM sections. He could have been out of there so much earlier if he didn't have to wait for us. Now the Controls exam is taking revenge by making us wait for them.


----------



## Waiting




----------



## Omgpickles

After further review, the Controls Review Board has decided to table the Batman vs Ironman discussion for a later date. The next item on the list is...DANG IT, FRANK!!! I guess the next topic is Chipotle vs Qdoba. This might take a while. Sorry guys.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Timcy said:


> I sat next to someone taking the Controls exam, and he was done about an hour before anyone else for both the AM and PM sections. He could have been out of there so much earlier if he didn't have to wait for us. Now the Controls exam is taking revenge by making us wait for them.


he didn't have to wait for anyone else, you can leave the exam room as long as it's before the 15 minute warning.


----------



## numbr44coldcuts

what if we had to wait until December 23rd......


----------



## Waiting

numbr44coldcuts said:


> what if we had to wait until December 23rd......


----------



## bdhlphcdh

numbr44coldcuts said:


> what if we had to wait until December 23rd......


It might be.


----------



## Dead Load

numbr44coldcuts said:


> what if we had to wait until December 23rd......


Then this will me me at the NCEES headquarters.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

numbr44coldcuts said:


> what if we had to wait until December 23rd......


I will start flipping tables!!!


----------



## Speakerbaks

Someone mentioned for April they tend to release before Easter. Maybe that is just the wrong correlation. Easter calendar is based on moon cycles. So maybe the results are referencing that same scheduling metric! *scrambles for star charts and moon phases*


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Speakerbaks said:


> Someone mentioned for April they tend to release before Easter. Maybe that is just the wrong correlation. Easter calendar is based on moon cycles. So maybe the results are referencing that same scheduling metric! *scrambles for star charts and moon phases*


Maybe release before Memorial Day... Just don't want you looking at the wrong star charts.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Speakerbaks said:


> Someone mentioned for April they tend to release before Easter. Maybe that is just the wrong correlation. Easter calendar is based on moon cycles. So maybe the results are referencing that same scheduling metric! *scrambles for star charts and moon phases*


That's not true in the slightest. Considering Easter is in April and results don't come out until May


----------



## PE Preparation Master

Good morning everyone! Today's the day! The sun is shining the results aren't out yet and we are getting out of-the results aren't out yet. THE RESULTS AREN'T OUT YET!!!

Has anyone else looked at the release history and realized this is the longest wait in 4 or 5 years? I think a little insanity might be justified.


----------



## SB_VA

MeowMeow said:


> You guys I just got home to find this brochure in the mail addressed to me. I never signed up for School of PE or anything. How did they get my info? Does this mean I failed?!?! Haha
> 
> View attachment 14875


On the last page it states something like "If you already have your PE, we also offer continuing education credits!". 

Pretty sure these companies get access to every applicants name and address....   somehow.  When I first signed up for the PE I got several different companies sending me helpful brochures


----------



## NYSDOT

The word on the street is tomorrow is the big day!!!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Engineers waiting for results be like:


----------



## pse19622

They're not coming today, are they?


----------



## Sambam

Hey Guys , it's out............


----------



## Dead Load

NYSDOT said:


> The word on the street is tomorrow is the big day!!!


Just because the crackhead who lives in the alley behind your apartment said it doesn't mean its true.  He also said the world was ending last month and we're still here.


----------



## TwistedLeague

pse19622 said:


> They're not coming today, are they?


Theres still like 23847 hours left in the day....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

My dudes.

Tripping about this doesn't do anything but raise your blood pressure. Methinks it's time for an actual hobby? Try knitting. It's relaxing.


----------



## pse19622

TwistedLeague said:


> Theres still like 23847 hours left in the day....
> 
> View attachment 14891


Relaxation is not possible until results are posted and I've come to terms with them.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Let's rip this band aid off NCEES, I am done with this wait!


----------



## Anthr_Engr

soon it will be cold outside


----------



## WALIDPE

Day 46 and STILL no results


----------



## Dead Load

TwistedLeague said:


> Theres still like 23847 hours left in the day....
> 
> View attachment 14891


----------



## Anthr_Engr

wish i could walk into their office and ask "did i pass or nah?"


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

I wish I could just slap everyone that took the controls exam... slap 'em reeaall gud


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I wish I could just slap everyone that took the controls exam... slap 'em reeaall gud


lmao be nice


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

You're right, @RBHeadge PE, this is definitely Phase 5.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

NCEES headquarters.


----------



## Asam

Does Texas release their results on first day or second?


----------



## noPE

Will.I.Am said:


> You're right, @RBHeadge PE, this is definitely Phase 5.
> 
> View attachment 14893


Some of us have been phase 5 critical for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Dead Load

Numbers25 said:


> NCEES headquarters.


Shut up Rickey.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Numbers25 said:


>


Me Right now, watching everyone freakout about these results


----------



## Sambam

That's it .. i'm positive it's tomorrow. i think NCEES turning in to a DMV. Working with sloths to get the results out.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

NYSDOT said:


> The word on the street is tomorrow is the big day!!!


Probably, but maybe not.


----------



## Leo037

pse19622 said:


> They're not coming today, are they?


How did u know lol


----------



## Leo037

pse19622 said:


> Relaxation is not possible until results are posted and I've come to terms with them.


Agreed. Good or bad  I need closure.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Engineers at 8:00am Est: *Today's the day results drop!!*

Engineers at 8:01am Est: *Tomorrow's the day results drop!*!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Speakerbaks said:


> Someone mentioned for April they tend to release before Easter. Maybe that is just the wrong correlation. Easter calendar is based on moon cycles. So maybe the results are referencing that same scheduling metric! *scrambles for star charts and moon phases*


The discussion was about the April test *date* not the release.

April 2019, the exam was 5 Apr but it's usually mid-April. Case in point: April 2017, I ran the Boston Marathon and then took the exam 4 days later. 

And then the *results* for April are late May  or so with a mid-April test date.


----------



## AubreyR

Asam said:


> Does Texas release their results on first day or second?


I think a lot of the time Texas is first day but for the April exam I got my email at 7:30 am on the second day


----------



## VinceJones

Dead Load said:


> Shut up Rickey.


Trailer Park Boys. Yes.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

We all know the results come during a new moon. NCEES are huge Twilight Fans


----------



## Numbers25 PE

VinceJones said:


> Trailer Park Boys. Yes.


I just wanna pass my grade 10 (PE), get really friggen drunk, and eat some pepperoni.


----------



## VinceJones

Numbers25 said:


> I just wanna pass my grade 10 (PE), get really friggen drunk, and eat some pepperoni.


"NAYSA owns the sky".

- TPB


----------



## Dead Load

Numbers25 said:


> I just wanna pass my grade 10 (PE), get really friggen drunk, and eat some pepperoni.


----------



## VinceJones

Dead Load said:


> View attachment 14897


Binge watching Trailer Park Boys is guaranteed to alleviate post-exam suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Numbers25 said:


> NCEES headquarters.


----------



## noPE

VinceJones said:


> Binge watching Trailer Park Boys is guaranteed to alleviate post-exam suck.


Samsquanch got a hold of the results.


----------



## VA_repeat

Sambam said:


> That's it .. i'm positive it's tomorrow. i think NCEES turning in to a DMV. Working with sloths to get the results out.


True.. they must all drive sports cars too


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Asam said:


> Does Texas release their results on first day or second?


I read a few pages back that Texas is usually the morning of the second day.


----------



## TwistedLeague

1800 unread emails in my inbox and not one of them is about PE results.... smh..


----------



## Omgpickles

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I wish I could just slap everyone that took the controls exam... slap 'em reeaall gud


COME AT ME!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Load

Omgpickles said:


> COME AT ME!!!!!!


This drama is the distraction I need to distract me from obsessing over the PE results which are already distracting me from doing real work.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Not today.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Someone's phone keeps buzzing, which has me frantically checking my phone... only to find NOTHING. I think that's worse than finding an email from Amazon.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Omgpickles said:


> COME AT ME!!!!!!


Control Systems be like:


----------



## Baconator.

bdhlphcdh said:


> Not today.


Not with that attitude...


----------



## Baconator.

PEPreparation said:


> Good morning everyone! Today's the day! The sun is shining the results aren't out yet and we are getting out of-the results aren't out yet. THE RESULTS AREN'T OUT YET!!!
> 
> Has anyone else looked at the release history and realized this is the longest wait in 4 or 5 years? I think a little insanity might be justified.
> 
> View attachment 14886


Its rainy here....dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## Spo Power

I built a shine to NCEES and sacrificed the mechanical pencil I took the exam with ... so it is as so it was and so it shall be ... release the results before all our minds melt any further!!!


----------



## Victor1990

[SIZE=.85714rem]TODAY[/SIZE]

 

DEC 10



Rain


53°43°


80%


NNE 17 mph


86%


----------



## Baconator.

Spo Power said:


> I built a shine to NCEES and sacrificed the mechanical pencil I took the exam with ... so it is as so it was and so it shall be ... release the results before all our minds melt any further!!!


Was your sacrifice enough?


----------



## Aspiring_PE

iceman PE said:


> Its rainy here....dont know what you are talking about.


It's rainy here too. Supposed to turn to snow tonight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Victor1990 said:


> [SIZE=.85714rem]TODAY[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEC 10
> 
> 
> 
> Rain
> 
> 
> 53°43°
> 
> 
> 80%
> 
> 
> NNE 17 mph
> 
> 
> 86%


Sup Texas


----------



## Spo Power

I think I should have sacrificed Gumby.  But no ... it fell short


----------



## Asam

I DIDNT EVEN GET TO KEEP THE PENCIL. THEY TOOK IT BACK...


----------



## Victor1990

TwistedLeague said:


> Sup Texas


Nothing Much 

waiting for the result !!!!!!!!


----------



## Baconator.

Spo Power said:


> I think I should have sacrificed Gumby.  But no ... it fell short


No results today then.


----------



## Baconator.

Asam said:


> I DIDNT EVEN GET TO KEEP THE PENCIL. THEY TOOK IT BACK...


Blasphemy


----------



## VinceJones

NCEES is like


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

TwistedLeague said:


> Engineers at 8:00am Est: *Today's the day results drop!!*
> 
> Engineers at 8:01am Est: *Tomorrow's the day results drop!*!


I tend to wait until 11 am before calling it a day


----------



## Railroad Engineer

So I heard that new to 2020 will be two alternative questions for the whole exam.

Properly calculate the Cut Score and initial release date and time (to the nearest hour). Must show all work. If you answer these two questions correctly you pass the exam. However, you may only do these two questions or the original 40 question exam; you can not attempt both.


----------



## Spo Power

hey.. just finished building a new home .. started the day after the exam and just had the inspection checked off ... faster then a scan-tron baby!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

At this point maybe we should just go for the modern era record.  We can hold out another week!

EDIT:  Fixed the dates...


----------



## pse19622

Victor1990 said:


> [SIZE=.85714rem]TODAY[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEC 10
> 
> 
> 
> Rain
> 
> 
> 53°43°
> 
> 
> 80%
> 
> 
> NNE 17 mph
> 
> 
> 86%


Looks verrryyy similar to the weather here...


----------



## Victor1990

Baconator. said:


> Blasphemy


i forgot mine at the desk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pse19622

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> View attachment 14909
> 
> 
> At this point maybe we should just go for the modern era record.  We can hold out another week!


LOL I didn't realize we were already way up there. Let's make history!


----------



## Sambam

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> View attachment 14909
> 
> 
> At this point maybe we should just go for the modern era record.  We can hold out another week!


How much time you spent for this?  . Great productivity right there haha


----------



## Fisherman504

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> View attachment 14909
> 
> 
> At this point maybe we should just go for the modern era record.  We can hold out another week!


Why not beat the record and be an outlier and get it released after registration deadline? YEAH&gt;!


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> View attachment 14909
> 
> 
> At this point maybe we should just go for the modern era record.  We can hold out another week!


I'd be okay with this if I knew for sure they would come out on day 53.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> View attachment 14909
> 
> 
> At this point maybe we should just go for the modern era record.  We can hold out another week!


Definitely a possibility.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Definitely a possibility.


I refuse to believe it will be next week


----------



## NoVanon PE

I'm still on the Friday the 13th Train.

Choo-Choo!


----------



## Spo Power

who has the meme of Michael Phelps before his one race where he looked absolutely postal .. lets all look that way at NCEES!!!!


----------



## Leo037

pse19622 said:


> LOL I didn't realize we were already way up there. Let's make history!


1) why 2012 listed twice?

2) so tomorrow we tied for 3rd longest?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> I refuse to believe it will be next week


----------



## jediobiwan

Rude ASCE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't understand the point of leaving NCEES up and constantly refreshing. You're going to get an email notifying you the results are there; it's less work, less distracting, and provides you more time to prepare yourself to see the results if you just wait for the email.


I loaded the dashboard at the beginning of the work day. And while I did the occasional F5, it was primarily to have the page ready to F5 when the email came in. It was a few less stressedout keystrokes to make.



Omgpickles said:


> After further review, the Controls Review Board has decided to table the Batman vs Ironman discussion for a later date. The next item on the list is...DANG IT, FRANK!!! I guess the next topic is Chipotle vs Qdoba. This might take a while. Sorry guys.


Seems believeable.



numbr44coldcuts said:


> what if we had to wait until December 23rd......


This is a possibility.



Aspiring_PE said:


> I will start flipping tables!!!











TwistedLeague said:


> Theres still like 23847 hours left in the day....
> 
> View attachment 14891


lusone:



Dumpster Slapper said:


> I wish I could just slap everyone that took the controls exam... slap 'em reeaall gud


It's not their fault for taking the exam.



Will.I.Am said:


> You're right, @RBHeadge PE, this is definitely Phase 5.
> 
> View attachment 14893


I've seen worse.



Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> View attachment 14909
> 
> 
> At this point maybe we should just go for the modern era record.  We can hold out another week!


It's not out of the realm of possibility. I could easily see it going into next week.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Spo Power said:


> who has the meme of Michael Phelps before his one race where he looked absolutely postal .. lets all look that way at NCEES!!!!


Thats when the blip happened. We all had to redo 2012, because some of you decided to go away....


----------



## Spo Power

I talked to the local folks in WA state ... they told me we'd know by christmas ...

What Grinches!!!


----------



## Fisherman504

Baconator has spoken.


----------



## The Running Man

So I took the PE Civil Transportation back in the Spring. 5 weeks later I was at the dentist and as they were drilling into my teeth I got a notification on my smart watch and in the corner of my eye I saw it was from NCEES saying notice of exam results release. It was a pretty tense as I was like oh man I gotta log on and check this but I can't tell them to stop. So about 15 minutes later they let me take a break and I logged on and I saw that I failed. I then had to proceed to be having my teeth drilled into for the next 2 hours. I think it actually made it a little easier to accept as I had to keep a bit of straight face since I was in public, but I still was disappointed. I took it again in October and funny enough my prediction for the results release was December 10th as I had to go to the dentist again this morning. However, I was not interrupted with that email this time. Here's the healthier teeth and hopefully a passing result soon!


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Is that the dude that Blended Mountain Dew and Doritos together?


----------



## dublish

Which number is higher:

1) The cost of taking the exam, or

2) The money your employer is paying you to hit F5 and check engineerboards?

I'm fairly certain option 1 is higher for me, but only if I count the money I spent on reference manuals.


----------



## blybrook PE

Everyone should go to the SPAM thread and help get it past 25k! Set a new record, the WTTS thread is becoming another spam thread anyway.


----------



## txjennah PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Baconator has spoken.


If you're talking about the "today" thread, it's the fake Baconator


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Leo037 said:


> 1) why 2012 listed twice?
> 
> 2) so tomorrow we tied for 3rd longest?


Lol things get a bit fudgey when plotting dates in excel.  since it's all based on "days since Jan 01, 1900."  The lines on there are really plotted on Dec. 31 of the year cuz I'm stupid.

But mainly I'm too impatient to proofread my shit.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've seen worse.


I'm sure you have...  :mf_Flush:   :suicide:   :deadhorse:


----------



## SpecificHeat

I think it's Day 46 now? Let's do a Phase roll-call? I have been in Phase 3 (Worry) for a couple of days now. I am confident I passed, primarily because I have a terrible memory and have already forgotten all the mistakes I've made


----------



## Fisherman504

txjennah PE said:


> If you're talking about the "today" thread, it's the fake Baconator


Dang. That one is a better troll than me. Have the name and all.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> If you're talking about the "today" thread, it's the fake Baconator


Fakeonator, if you will.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

SpecificHeat said:


> I think it's Day 46 now? Let's do a Phase roll-call? I have been in Phase 3 (Worry) for a couple of days now. I am confident I passed, primarily because I have a terrible memory and have already forgotten all the mistakes I've made


same... I am so confident that I passed but mainly because I have convinced myself there is no way I am studying/taking it again. This year has already been tough enough.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Will.I.Am said:


> Fakeonator, if you will.


boooooooooooooooooooooo that was an easy pun


----------



## dublish

SpecificHeat said:


> I think it's Day 46 now? Let's do a Phase roll-call? I have been in Phase 3 (Worry) for a couple of days now. I am confident I passed, primarily because I have a terrible memory and have already forgotten all the mistakes I've made


I was in Phase 1 until last week, and now I'm in Phase 5. It's been quite a roller coaster.


----------



## Baconator.

NoVanon said:


> I'm still on the Friday the 13th Train.
> 
> Choo-Choo!


Make sure youre off the tracks before it gets to your crossing....or BOOM


----------



## Baconator.

txjennah PE said:


> If you're talking about the "today" thread, it's the fake Baconator


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Baconator. said:


> View attachment 14913


----------



## txjennah PE

Baconator. said:


> View attachment 14913


Lol nope.  Real @Baconator doesn't have a period in the username. And you are missing the photo of the baconator


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

SpecificHeat said:


> I think it's Day 46 now? Let's do a Phase roll-call? I have been in Phase 3 (Worry) for a couple of days now. I am confident I passed, primarily because I have a terrible memory and have already forgotten all the mistakes I've made


I'm not sure what phase I'm in... Probably a mixture of heavy Phase 4 and lighter 5.  Basically since exam day I have felt pretty unconfident about my results - mostly because the only questions I remember are the few that I couldn't figure out.  And since the only questions I remember are the ones I didn't know, it feels like I didn't know how to do the entire exam.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

SpecificHeat said:


> I think it's Day 46 now? Let's do a Phase roll-call? I have been in Phase 3 (Worry) for a couple of days now. I am confident I passed, primarily because I have a terrible memory and have already forgotten all the mistakes I've made


What phase is the pissed off phase?


----------



## Baconator.

txjennah PE said:


> Lol nope.  Real @Baconator doesn't have a period in the username. And you are missing the photo of the baconator


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SpecificHeat said:


> I think it's Day 46 now? Let's do a Phase roll-call? I have been in Phase 3 (Worry) for a couple of days now. I am confident I passed, primarily because I have a terrible memory and have already forgotten all the mistakes I've made


Been in a relatively light Phase 4 for a couple weeks.

Really, just ready to either drop this big, stinky deuce, or get off the pot.


----------



## SpecificHeat

Will.I.Am said:


> Been in a relatively light Phase 4 for a couple weeks.
> 
> Really, just ready to either drop this big, stinky deuce, or get off the pot.


Ugh I hate that. Like when it's really sticky and when it won't drop? I think this perfectly summarizing my anticipation for the results.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> What phase is the pissed off phase?


Have you read the original post? Phase 5, duh!


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Have you read the original post? Phase 5, duh!


I sure haven't. I didn't look at this post until it was 20-30 pages deep so I never went back haha I probably should!


----------



## Timcy

LyceeFruit said:


> he didn't have to wait for anyone else, you can leave the exam room as long as it's before the 15 minute warning.


Yeah that's true, and he did leave for lunch early, and he left the afternoon early, but he still had to wait around extra long for the afternoon section to start. He could have been out of there at least an hour earlier and enjoyed his afternoon in Milwaukee


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

SpecificHeat said:


> I think it's Day 46 now? Let's do a Phase roll-call? I have been in Phase 3 (Worry) for a couple of days now. I am confident I passed, primarily because I have a terrible memory and have already forgotten all the mistakes I've made


I'm at whatever phase this is and 100% think it should be added to the Phase Master List 



NZBound said:


> I DEFINITELY passed and also DEFINITELY failed the exam.





Will.I.Am said:


> I've been calling that the Schrodinger's Cat Subphase of Phase 4, though that's not official, unless @RBHeadge PE wants to make it so.
> 
> Either way, it hit me pretty hard at the end of last week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> I'm at whatever phase this is and 100% think it should be added to the Phase Master List


@RBHeadge PE, I think that's another vote for a Schrodinger's Cat Subphase.


----------



## SpecificHeat

I also vote for a Shrodinger's Cat Subphase.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

lunch time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> @RBHeadge PE, I think that's another vote for a Schrodinger's Cat Subphase.






SpecificHeat said:


> I also vote for a Shrodinger's Cat Subphase.


I'll add it in April


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll add it in April


Hopefully I won't need that phase in April, but seeing as the phase is what it is...


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll add it in April


we won't have results by then, so you can just add it to this thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> I sure haven't. I didn't look at this post until it was 20-30 pages deep so I never went back haha I probably should!


How to comment on internet articles:


Read the headline (optional)

*DO NOT* read the article

Start typing your comment


----------



## TwistedLeague

txjennah PE said:


> Lol nope.  Real @Baconator doesn't have a period in the username. And you are missing the photo of the baconator


@Baconator.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How to comment on internet articles:
> 
> 
> Read the headline (optional)
> 
> *DO NOT* read the article
> 
> Start typing your comment


----------



## Dead Load

@RBHeadge PE I'm past phase 5.   Acceptance, I'm not angry anymore I have accepted that I will never receive my results and moved on. I guess I'll just give up on this whole engineering thing as a career and find something else to do.


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll add it in April


But but but but.... i wont be here in april...

lmao who am i kidding yes I will


----------



## Aspiring_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How to comment on internet articles:
> 
> 
> Read the headline (optional)
> 
> *DO NOT* read the article
> 
> Start typing your comment


I was only here to see those posts that people have received their results is whatever state. Now it has taken too damn long and I've stayed.


----------



## pse19622

So in the past 6-7 weeks I have:

- Interviewed for a job week before PE

- Taken the PE

Results of both are expected this week. Anxiety levels have not been higher.


----------



## AruT

tmntjmc said:


> This was my 4th attempt at the PE Power. This afternoon session felt the worst out of all the other times I took it. There was a lot of problems I hadn't seen before.. In any event, as usual, I did whatever I could. I just pray that luck is on my side this time...  . anybody else feel this way for Power PE?


I just wanted to offer my two cents. I passed PE Power in my 3rd attempt last April. The depression is real! Especially once you look at the pass rate. It is brutal. I was almost ready to give up (which is something totally out of character for me), I don't know what kept me going!  

As cliche as it may sound - Keep at it and NEVER give up! It is just an exam. A horribly fxxxxxg one - but just an exam. You will pass and this horrible phase of life will pass too. Sorry for the aggressive words - you see I am still working through the damage this fxxxxxg exam did to me


----------



## noPE

If we're having Shrodinger's cat then we can also have Pavlov's dog.  Instead of salivating for treats when a bell rings, we have mini-strokes and heart palpitations when we get e-mail notifications.  Hopefully the "conditioning" isn't permanent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

noPE said:


> we have mini-strokes and heart palpitations when we get e-mail notifications.  Hopefully the "conditioning" isn't permanent.


It goes away after a day.


----------



## jediobiwan

As soon as I left the test I said I was Schrodinger's Engineer-only NCEES knew, so +1 for that phase beong added.


----------



## Baconator.

TwistedLeague said:


> @Baconator.
> 
> View attachment 14916


is that what happens when you use the bathroom?


----------



## Anthr_Engr

noPE said:


> If we're having Shrodinger's cat then we can also have Pavlov's dog.  Instead of salivating for treats when a bell rings, we have mini-strokes and heart palpitations when we get e-mail notifications.  Hopefully the "conditioning" isn't permanent.


beginning to think this is all a case study on modern day torment


----------



## BIG OOF

Results not looking too good..




Seems like they were on to us and they took it easy on Control Systems, since we were bashing them.


----------



## Sambam

BIG OOF said:


> Results not looking too good..
> 
> View attachment 14918
> 
> 
> Seems like they were on to us and they took it easy on Control Systems, since we were bashing them.


Nice try! did you use bluebeam or what ?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It goes away after a day.


true story, it does


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

pse19622 said:


> So in the past 6-7 weeks I have:
> 
> - Interviewed for a job week before PE
> 
> - Taken the PE
> 
> Results of both are expected this week. Anxiety levels have not been higher.


thats a very long interview period. granted i havent interviewed in 9 years...


----------



## Omgpickles

BIG OOF said:


> Results not looking too good..
> 
> View attachment 14918
> 
> 
> Seems like they were on to us and they took it easy on Control Systems, since we were bashing them.


WE WILL HAVE OUR VENGEANCE!!!


----------



## Dead Load

BIG OOF said:


> Results not looking too good..
> 
> View attachment 14918
> 
> 
> Seems like they were on to us and they took it easy on Control Systems, since we were bashing them.


Looks like I failed.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SacMe24

txjennah PE said:


> Lol nope.  Real @Baconator doesn't have a period in the username. And you are missing the photo of the baconator


Agreed... THIS is the real Baconator


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Would the real Baconator please stand up!

I repeat, would the real Baconator please stand up!

We're gonna have a problem, here.


----------



## Orchid PE

When are results getting released? What day of the week do they normally come out? What time of day are they normally released? Does anything change for a leap year? Are the PE exams results tied to the SE exam? I think they are. What is the moon phase when results are normally released? When does the Chinese calendar predict release of results? What is this "Controls cut score meeting?" Will results be released before this? Will results be released before today?


----------



## Shepasaurus

pse19622 said:


> So in the past 6-7 weeks I have:
> 
> - Interviewed for a job week before PE
> 
> - Taken the PE
> 
> Results of both are expected this week. Anxiety levels have not been higher.


Good luck on both! I've been following this post for a while now, I also interviewed for new jobs around time taking PE.  Start my new job in January, very excite.  Passing PE would be getting the cake and being able to eat it too!


----------



## Spo Power

just called NCEES and got a recording that said this number no longer in service!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> When are results getting released? What day of the week do they normally come out? What time of day are they normally released? Does anything change for a leap year? Are the PE exams results tied to the SE exam? I think they are. What is the moon phase when results are normally released? When does the Chinese calendar predict release of results? What is this "Controls cut score meeting?" Will results be released before this? Will results be released before today?



8-10 weeks after the exam. 12-16 in Pennsylvania

any weekday

anytime during regular east coast business hours

yes, February 29 becomes a thing

nope

on second thought, sure why not. you can't be wrong!

only during an annular eclipse

yes, i could tell you, but then id have to kill you

they figure out how to safely cut wires

lol, no

yes, for October 2018

bonus: 47


----------



## Omgpickles

I get notifications from my kids daycare. Every buzz, "DID I GET MY RESULTS?!?!...Nope, my kid just took a crap."


----------



## Waiting

I just emailed NCEES and asked for my results. This was there reply:


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 8-10 weeks after the exam. 12-16 in Pennsylvania
> 
> any weekday
> 
> anytime during regular east coast business hours
> 
> yes, February 29 becomes a thing
> 
> nope
> 
> on second thought, sure why not. you can't be wrong!
> 
> only during an annular eclipse
> 
> yes, i could tell you, but then id have to kill you
> 
> they figure out how to safely cut wires
> 
> lol, no
> 
> yes, for October 2018
> 
> bonus: 47


Why 8-10 weeks??? How long does it take to grade a Scantron??? It can't possibly take that long.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> Would the real Baconator please stand up!
> 
> I repeat, would the real Baconator please stand up!
> 
> We're gonna have a problem, here.


Y'all act like you never seen a bacon cheese burger before

Bacon and cheese to explore, puddles of drool spilling on the floor.


----------



## jediobiwan

Omgpickles said:


> I get notifications from my kids daycare. Every buzz, "DID I GET MY RESULTS?!?!...Nope, my kid just took a crap."


I don't have kids but....is that weird? Like is that a thing you are excited that they let you know?


----------



## Orchid PE

jediobiwan said:


> I don't have kids but....is that weird? Like is that a thing you are excited that they let you know?


Everything they create is magical!


----------



## Eieio

I thought I was going to die of waiting when my children were both two weeks overdue. I never imagined that anything could be worse than irrationally wondering if I’d be pregnant forever. But this. This is worse. I can’t even schedule an emergency “give me the results” c-section.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Why 8-10 weeks??? How long does it take to grade a Scantron??? It can't possibly take that long.



because reasons

9-11 weeks

it totes does


----------



## Omgpickles

jediobiwan said:


> I don't have kids but....is that weird? Like is that a thing you are excited that they let you know?


Eh. It's a little comforting. I spent 6 weeks with him, so I know his schedule. Knowing he is doing well and doing normal baby stuff makes me feel better especially being a first time dad.


----------



## noPE

jediobiwan said:


> I don't have kids but....is that weird? Like is that a thing you are excited that they let you know?


They probably wouldn't normally let you know your kid took a crap.  It becomes a problem though, worthy of attention being called to, when your child takes a crap in another child's lunchbox.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> because reasons
> 
> 9-11 weeks
> 
> it totes does


Egad! Looks like we have another 3-5 weeks then.


----------



## jediobiwan

Omgpickles said:


> Eh. It's a little comforting. I spent 6 weeks with him, so I know his schedule. Knowing he is doing well and doing normal baby stuff makes me feel better especially being a first time dad.


OK, it makes a little more sense to me for a baby. I was envisioning knowing every time a 4 year old goes to the bathroom (the age of my niece) and just wondering if you really wanted to know that.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Side note: when my dad took this exam back in 1996 (when it wasn't a scantron) it took 8-10 weeks to get their scores, and that included mailing time. The fact that it still takes "8-10 weeks" is kind of absurd, if you ask me. But I know you didn't. So there's that.


----------



## TwistedLeague




----------



## Orchid PE

I just logged onto my NCEES account! I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but..........


----------



## Rocky244

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Side note: when my dad took this exam back in 1996 (when it wasn't a scantron) it took 8-10 weeks to get their scores, and that included mailing time. The fact that it still takes 8-10 weeks is kind of absurd, if you ask me. But I know you didn't. So there's that.


Yea it's clearly superfluous at this point. Anyone who says differently is just kissing ass. But it's the time they allow themselves and there are no alternatives so they can pretty much do what they want. Welcome to bureaucracy and government managed systems. When there is no competition the company performs like it!


----------



## MDeebs PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Side note: when my dad took this exam back in 1996 (when it wasn't a scantron) it took 8-10 weeks to get their scores, and that included mailing time. The fact that it still takes "8-10 weeks" is kind of absurd, if you ask me. But I know you didn't. So there's that.


It doesn't take 8-10 weeks, though. It regularly has taken about 5-6 over the last several exam cycles. And that's why we're all going crazy. If it truly was 8-10 weeks, and we were still waiting during week 11 or 12, we'd all have the same reactions.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

MDeebs said:


> It doesn't take 8-10 weeks, though. It regularly has taken about 5-6 over the last several exam cycles. And that's why we're all going crazy. If it truly was 8-10 weeks, and we were still waiting during week 11 or 12, we'd all have the same reactions.


Which is why I edited to put the latter "8-10 weeks" in quotation marks, because I know it does not (and should not) take that long. That would be crazy.


----------



## Orchid PE

MDeebs said:


> It doesn't take 8-10 weeks, though. It regularly has taken about 5-6 over the last several exam cycles. And that's why we're all going crazy. If it truly was 8-10 weeks, and we were still waiting during week 11 or 12, we'd all have the same reactions.


Wow! Really??? It doesn't take 8-10 weeks?


----------



## Baconator.

SacMe24 said:


> Agreed... THIS is the real Baconator
> 
> View attachment 14920


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Chattaneer said:


> When are results getting released? What day of the week do they normally come out? What time of day are they normally released? Does anything change for a leap year? Are the PE exams results tied to the SE exam? I think they are. What is the moon phase when results are normally released? When does the Chinese calendar predict release of results? What is this "Controls cut score meeting?" Will results be released before this? Will results be released before today?


Find out next time on Dragon Ball Z!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> When are results getting released? What day of the week do they normally come out? What time of day are they normally released? Does anything change for a leap year? Are the PE exams results tied to the SE exam? I think they are. What is the moon phase when results are normally released? When does the Chinese calendar predict release of results? What is this "Controls cut score meeting?" Will results be released before this? Will results be released before today?


My cousin's friend's sister's former roommate said that someone at NCEES had a meeting today, so I think we'll have results at 11:08 ET, tomorrow.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Anthr_Engr said:


> Find out next time on Dragon Ball Z!


----------



## LilFireStarter

Anyone else repeatedly work problems in your sleep over the past 6 weeks, or is that just me?    3rd time taking it, best afternoon test I've had!  But the morning.. oh the morning... I've already cried and am over it, just ready for the results!


----------



## cjcarter

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14926


Noooooo! Sometimes it takes one episode to only power up!!! This not good.


----------



## LaTech033

The conversation I have with myself every time I stop pressing the refresh button


----------



## bdpalmer

I took the Power exam and have had the following scenario play out multiple times since the exam and every time it gives me a mini heart attack. I check my email and I have a new email with subject "*NFPA - Your NEC Source*", advertising the references needed for the Power exam. That subject is close enough to *NCEES and Scores *though to trick my brain into thinking the results have been released. Gets me every time.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Friday January 3, 2020 10:00am ET

Scores will be released.

It will have been 10 weeks after the Exam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in the phase when I passed the exam last year, got my PE license, got my stamp, and not using it at all. What phase is that? I'm going to call it Phase 8.7


----------



## Tortugo

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in the phase when I passed the exam last year, got my PE license, got my stamp, and not using it at all. What phase is that? I'm going to call it Phase 8.7


HEY EVERYBODY LOOK AT THIS GUY! HE'S GOT HIS LICENSE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in the phase when I passed the exam last year, got my PE license, got my stamp, and not using it at all. What phase is that? I'm going to call it Phase 8.7


That sounds about right.


----------



## jediobiwan

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in the phase when I passed the exam last year, got my PE license, got my stamp, and not using it at all. What phase is that? I'm going to call it Phase 8.7


Yeah honestly the only thing I will ever end up stamping is the occasional Transportation Impact Analysis, but those two letters are so much more fancy than EIT. Also you can legally say you are an engineer, so that counts for something.


----------



## pse19622

Shepasaurus said:


> Good luck on both! I've been following this post for a while now, I also interviewed for new jobs around time taking PE.  Start my new job in January, very excite.  Passing PE would be getting the cake and being able to eat it too!


Congrats! Hopefully we both get double good news!


----------



## Rodman

Timcy said:


> I sat next to someone taking the Controls exam, and he was done about an hour before anyone else for both the AM and PM sections. He could have been out of there so much earlier if he didn't have to wait for us. Now the Controls exam is taking revenge by making us wait for them.


Wait, are you me? I had the exact same thing happen.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I'd say its likely we can take solace in this:

NCEES probably has a goal of getting the results released before Christmas break.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

PEstruc said:


> I'd say its likely we can take solace in this:
> 
> NCEES probably has a goal of getting the results released before Christmas break.


Probably...


----------



## LaTech033

I was expecting test results before the Heisman results, now that expectation has shifted to before the national championship game....hopefully.


----------



## LilFireStarter

Pretty sure they think we will understand if it is after the new year.   I mean, they need a winter break too... right?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in the phase when I passed the exam last year, got my PE license, got my stamp, and not using it at all. What phase is that? I'm going to call it Phase 8.7






jediobiwan said:


> Yeah honestly the only thing I will ever end up stamping is the occasional Transportation Impact Analysis, but those two letters are so much more fancy than EIT. Also you can legally say you are an engineer, so that counts for something.


I work for a manufacturing company. Nothing we do requires stamping. One of my coworkers said, "Why are you getting your PE license? What are you going to stamp?" And I replied, "My resume." LOL


----------



## Cgravity

So can we say that we won't be seeing any results today ? or is it too early


----------



## noPE

Phase 5^2


----------



## pse19622

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in the phase when I passed the exam last year, got my PE license, got my stamp, and not using it at all. What phase is that? I'm going to call it Phase 8.7


Have you at least tested the stamp to see whether it works/how it looks? And then incinerating the paper and sprinkled the ashes in a large body of water to avoid revocation of license?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

has anyone asked this vital question.. .like last year? seeing this actually helped me calm down because I knew it was coming soon. Ironically when they asked this the posting date was that day for results.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I've posted about this earlier in the thread, but about 6 states require examinees to reapply each time they want to retake the exam, if they fail. Two of these states (Maine and Rhode Island) have deadlines of December 31 and January 1. I believe NCEES will try to accommodate these deadlines. That timeframe also correlates with the 10 week mark, so there's a good chance that results will come before then... Or shortly thereafter.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> has anyone asked this vital question.. .like last year? seeing this actually helped me calm down because I knew it was coming soon. Ironically when they asked this the posting date was that day for results.


Numerous people on here have... And they've all heard back 8-10 weeks.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> Numerous people on here have... And they've all heard back 8-10 weeks.


but it is slightly different wording, so you might trick them so they won't use their copypasta


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

I could not help myself... I had to ask.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cgravity said:


> So can we say that we won't be seeing any results today ? or is it too early


We determined a few days ago that the release will be NET Dec 11.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Will.I.Am said:


> Numerous people on here have... And they've all heard back 8-10 weeks.


Why not ask again?!?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

pse19622 said:


> Have you at least tested the stamp to see whether it works/how it looks? And then incinerating the paper and sprinkled the ashes in a large body of water to avoid revocation of license?


Oh, I have stamped SO MANY random pieces of scratch paper and then destroyed them. LOL. It's fun.

I had to sign a permission slip for my son for school. I asked him if he wanted me to stamp it, he said no. I was sad.
(For the record, I wouldn't actually do that because rules.)


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Cgravity said:


> So can we say that we won't be seeing any results today ? or is it too early


They won’t be today.


----------



## Aiden

I hope the results will be released by December 20th. I am fine with that.

I am pass Phase 4 and in the "Don't Care" Phase.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Im at the "Frantically watching all the Disney+ I can before I have to study again" Phase


----------



## pse19622

Aiden said:


> I hope the results will be released by December 20th. I am fine with that.
> 
> I am pass Phase 4 and in the "Don't Care" Phase.


I am in the "I definitely failed" phase


----------



## WaitingonResults

im in the getting drunk either way, but want to know soon phase.


----------



## Cocoa1210

I’m starting my holiday vacation next week and if I don’t have an answer by then... my husband will suffer the consequences.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

TwistedLeague said:


> Im at the "Frantically watching all the Disney+ I can before I have to study again" Phase


Is The Mandalorian good?


----------



## WaitingonResults

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Is The Mandalorian good?


I enjoy it.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Why not ask again?!?!
> 
> View attachment 14931


because I have no patience any more...


----------



## cdunn2016

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Is The Mandalorian good?


Speaking as someone who had previously not been able to finish any Star Wars movie and has very very very limited knowledge of the universe, it's outstanding.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Is The Mandalorian good?


I've watched all the episodes multiple times and I'm not one to watch stuff over. I just like how it feels like a western. So far its good. So far....


----------



## Dead Load

Spickett said:


> I've watched all the episodes multiple times and I'm not one to watch stuff over. I just like how it feels like a western. So far its good. So far....


So it's a Star Wars version of Firefly?


----------



## LaTech033

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Is The Mandalorian good?


It ticks off all the 70's Star Wars and Spaghetti Western check boxes.  I would definitely recommend it.

I have spoken.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dead Load said:


> So it's a Star Wars version of Firefly?


you delete that right now before they cancel it!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Is The Mandalorian good?


So good.

Definitely a space western. The lone stranger, on the run, goes from place to place and gets into situations.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dead Load said:


> So it's a Star Wars version of Firefly?


Pretty much. Episode 4 "Sanctuary" felt a lot like the Firefly episode "Heart of Gold"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also... BABY YODA 

View attachment 14937


----------



## Omgpickles

Why do we refresh NCEES every five minutes?

This is the way.


----------



## kbjohn

Cocoa1210 said:


> I’m starting my holiday vacation next week and if I don’t have an answer by then... my husband will suffer the consequences.


*my liver...


----------



## Sambam




----------



## WaitingonResults

Sambam said:


> View attachment 14940


46 days!


----------



## jediobiwan

The Mandalorian: Very good, but then I'm also a huge Star Wars nerd 

(Have you seen my screen name? 

Still not sure whether my Dec 21-24 Disnelyand Trip will be to celebrate or commiserate about passing/failing the PE.


----------



## Dead Load

Spickett said:


> you delete that right now before they cancel it!


If anything the parallel should make anyone take a second thought before they cancel it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jediobiwan said:


> The Mandalorian: Very good, but then I'm also a huge Star Wars nerd
> 
> (Have you seen my screen name?
> 
> Still not sure whether my Dec 21-24 Disnelyand Trip will be to celebrate or commiserate about passing/failing the PE.


... Or to (still) distract you from The Suck!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

WaitingonResults said:


> 46 days!


And counting.


----------



## Civil_girl




----------



## LilFireStarter

Will.I.Am said:


> And counting.


  Not nice!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LilFireStarter said:


> Not nice!


... But also not wrong.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jediobiwan said:


> The Mandalorian: Very good, but then I'm also a huge Star Wars nerd
> 
> (Have you seen my screen name?
> 
> Still not sure whether my Dec 21-24 Disnelyand Trip will be to celebrate or commiserate about passing/failing the PE.


Mrs Headge and I are going to Galaxy's Edge in Florida next Wednesday.


----------



## Timcy

Rodman said:


> Wait, are you me? I had the exact same thing happen.


No, I'm not you. Or... well, I don't think so anyway. We both sat next to a control examinee who finished quickly... What else? Here, How about this:

Have you gotten your PE results yet?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Is The Mandalorian good?


Is the mandalorian good?!?!?! Is that even a quesion? This holiday season its everything!!!! 

View attachment lightscamerabarstool_20191210_1.mp4


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mrs Headge and I are going to Galaxy's Edge in Florida next Wednesday.


will we have our results by then?


----------



## Bridgerseast

Well the upside to not having results today is that I won a free lunch. Not that that will help ease the sting of my impending failure...


----------



## WaitingonResults

Bridgerseast said:


> Well the upside to not having results today is that I won a free lunch. Not that that will help ease the sting of my impending failure...


did you make the same deal for tomrorow?


----------



## Waiting

Bridgerseast said:


> Well the upside to not having results today is that I won a free lunch. Not that that will help ease the sting of my impending failure...


----------



## marmargtb




----------



## Orchid PE

Has anyone logged into their NCEES account and checked recently?


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> Has anyone logged into their NCEES account and checked recently?


nope.  Could you check for me?


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> nope.  Could you check for me?


Yep one sec.


----------



## TwistedLeague

marmargtb said:


> View attachment 14945


Way to steal the meme i posted like 2 pages ago....


----------



## ca mech

ive gone crazyy


----------



## AKM3ch

TwistedLeague said:


> Way to steal the meme i posted like 2 pages ago....


----------



## BIG OOF




----------



## Numbers25 PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Guys, this is not shopped. I repeat: NOT SHOPPED.


----------



## Cgravity




----------



## bdhlphcdh

WaitingonResults said:


> nope.  Could you check for me?


I checked and the results are not in.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Cgravity said:


>


They haven’t been released.


----------



## BIG OOF

It's is true!!


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> nope.  Could you check for me?


----------



## bdhlphcdh

BIG OOF said:


> View attachment 14952
> 
> 
> It's is true!!


That was for the April exam, we are on the October exam cycle.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Guys, this is not shopped. I repeat: NOT SHOPPED.
> 
> View attachment 14949


I haven't gotten mine


----------



## BIG OOF

bdhlphcdh said:


> That was for the April exam, we are on the October exam cycle.


Still true!


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14947


This is a false report.


----------



## Sambam

Civil_girl said:


> View attachment 14942


SORRY....CTRL + V


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> That was for the April exam, we are on the October exam cycle.


Wow? Really? No kidding?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14947


No pencil? That must have been tough.


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> This is a false report.


No it's not.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No pencil? That must have been tough.


That's literally what mine says.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer said:


> No it's not.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> Yes, it is.


100% snipped from a web page. To edits to the image.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Guys, this is not shopped. I repeat: NOT SHOPPED.
> 
> View attachment 14949


You're not wrong, Cheb... You are not wrong.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Check the image again, it is false.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Cgravity said:


>


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> Check the image again, it is false.


I literally opened snipping tool, and snipped the web page I was looking at.


----------



## BIG OOF

Chattaneer said:


> That's literally what mine says.


Just checked mine, and it also only says paper.


----------



## Leo037

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Guys, this is not shopped. I repeat: NOT SHOPPED.
> 
> View attachment 14949


Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Read the quotes that I cited.


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> Read the quotes that I cited.


Maybe you're just too dense to realize in Chrome you can press Ctrl + Shift + I to inspect elements, and then you can edit the HTML that's being displayed on the web page.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer said:


> Maybe you're just too dense to realize in Chrome you can press Ctrl + Shift + I to inspect elements, and then you can edit the HTML that's being displayed on the web page.


How do you do that?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> How do you do that?


Figure it out. I'm not your HTML 101 teacher.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

i want to kms


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think CBT you just get a felt-tipped dry erase marker now. No more pencils. How will @tj_PE survive??


----------



## Orchid PE

I think this is about as real as I can make it...


----------



## TwistedLeague

Chattaneer said:


> Maybe you're just too dense to realize in Chrome you can press Ctrl + Shift + I to inspect elements, and then you can edit the HTML that's being displayed on the web page.


Now im REALLY not getting things done this week.....


----------



## Bridgerseast

WaitingonResults said:


> did you make the same deal for tomrorow?


Nope. My gut is telling me tomorrow is the day. Please note: I have about a 5% accuracy rate at this point.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer said:


> I think this is about as real as I can make it...
> 
> View attachment 14955


Oops, one says pass and the other passed.


----------



## BIG OOF

BIG OOF said:


> View attachment 14649
> 
> 
> This is the proper way to fake results.






Chattaneer said:


> I think this is about as real as I can make it...
> 
> View attachment 14955


Did this last week.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> Oops, one says pass and the other passed.


That's because that's how it is. They use "Pass" for PE exam. Where have you been the past 70+ pages?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Maybe you're just too dense to realize in Chrome you can press Ctrl + Shift + I to inspect elements, and then you can edit the HTML that's being displayed on the web page.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer said:


> That's because that's how it is. They use "Pass" for PE exam. Where have you been the past 70+ pages?


I don’t understand.


----------



## Orchid PE

If anyone is trying it, they use Bootstrap's labels for the coloring.


----------



## Orchid PE

BIG OOF said:


> Did this last week.


And I did it a few days before that. And you messed up "Pass."


----------



## MDeebs PE

If we haven't already reached it, I feel like we're on the doorstep of anarchy right now.


----------



## Orchid PE

BIG OOF said:


> Did this last week.


"Wah! I didn't get my credit for faking results! Wah!"


----------



## bdpalmer

Will.I.Am said:


> The last time circumstances were similar to this administration, with the exam taking place relatively early in October and Thanksgiving being pushed to the last week in November was... you guessed it... October of '14. Now, that release was a crapstorm for other reasons, but part of what made it late was the timing that's very similar to this year's administration.


Quoting this from way earlier, seems like this prediction was accurate. Out of curiosity, what made the OCT 14 release such a crapstorm?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MDeebs said:


> If we haven't already reached it, I feel like we're on the doorstep of anarchy right now.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Chattaneer said:


> If anyone is trying it, they use Bootstrap's labels for the coloring.
> 
> View attachment 14958


I am Civil. I not understood


----------



## BIG OOF

Chattaneer said:


> "Wah! I didn't get my credit for faking results! Wah!"


Lol?


----------



## dublish

Chattaneer said:


> If anyone is trying it, they use Bootstrap's labels for the coloring.
> 
> View attachment 14958


Neat. I would have just changed the hex color on the Success label but that's much more authentic.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

This is the part where they hand back the exam and let you fix your mistakes.


----------



## Dead Load

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14961


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> That's because that's how it is. They use "Pass" for PE exam. Where have you been the past 70+ pages?


But my FE also says PASS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

"Danger Label" is another great band name.


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> But my FE also says PASS


That one varies based on time taken


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> "Danger Label" is another great band name.


I like it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

bdpalmer said:


> Quoting this from way earlier, seems like this prediction was accurate. Out of curiosity, what made the OCT 14 release such a crapstorm?


@RBHeadge PE lived through it, so he could tell you more certainly, but the petroleum cut score meeting was particularly late that year. (This is fairly typical with the smaller, once-per-year exams. It generally takes them longer to get PEs and SMEs together to schedule the meeting.) That year, NCEES also took a little bit longer than usual to go through their QA processes and final approval, which resulted in the initial release being pushed back to day 52.

Most states released on days 52-54, which sucked, but was a breeze compared to some states. I think North Dakota sent out letters that arrived on Christmas Eve, which was a welcome Christmas gift to those who passed... And probably steep ramp down into holiday alcoholism for those who didn't.

Bar-none, the worst was Pennsylvania. They used a third-party to approve and release results:  cs: . Sometime in early January (IIRC) the state started issuing license numbers to people who had actually failed the exam, which were taken down shortly thereafter. After a few weeks of confusion and finger pointing, they finally released on something like Day 88 of The Suck, in mid to late February, disturbingly close to the registration deadline for the April exam.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Will.I.Am said:


> @RBHeadge PE lived through it, so he could tell you more certainly, but the petroleum cut score meeting was particularly late that year. (This is fairly typical with the smaller, once-per-year exams. It generally takes them longer to get PEs and SMEs together to schedule the meeting.) That year, NCEES also took a little bit longer than usual to go through their QA processes and final approval, which resulted in the initial release being pushed back to day 52.
> 
> Most states released on days 52-54, which sucked, but was a breeze compared to some states. I think North Dakota sent out letters that arrived on Christmas Eve, which was a welcome Christmas gift to those who passed... And probably steep ramp down into holiday alcoholism for those who didn't.
> 
> Bar-none, the worst was Pennsylvania. They used a third-party to approve and release results:  cs: . Sometime in early January (IIRC) the state started issuing license numbers to people who had actually failed the exam, which were taken down shortly thereafter. After a few weeks of confusion and finger pointing, they finally released on something like Day 88 of The Suck, in mid to late February, disturbingly close to the registration deadline.


and i thought we had it bad


----------



## jediobiwan

Will.I.Am said:


> ... Or to (still) distract you from The Suck!


If we don't have results by Dec 21 I give up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> will we have our results by then?


I don't know. Probably. And I mean that in a strict statistical sense, insofar I _think _there is a 50%+ chance of a release before next Wednesday and a sub-50% chance after Tuesday. @Will.I.Am has the o/u at Tuesday, and I think that's appropriate.

I think that tomorrow is a viable day for release, but only because I don't have any information that says or implies that its not viable. The reader should not confuse this statement as me implying that there is a good chance of a release tomorrow. 

I'll say this much: I will have the map, map thread, and other threads pre-written and ready to post at a moments notice starting tomorrow morning. I did this the last few administrations on the morning of days that I thought _could_ release at any time. I have not done this so far for Oct 2019.


----------



## jediobiwan

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mrs Headge and I are going to Galaxy's Edge in Florida next Wednesday.


Woohoo. We went to Disney World a lot when we lived in Alabama but this is our first trip to Disneyland. Moved to Washington 4 years ago and have been wanting to go ever since. Might have to upgrade our tickets to annual passes just to go back after Rise of the Resistance (second new Star Wars ride) opens in California January 5.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Anthr_Engr said:


> and i thought we had it bad


I mean, at this rate, we might beat the initial release... But we can only hope no one has to go through Full October 2014 Pennsylvania ever again.


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know. Probably. And I mean that in a strict statistical sense, insofar I _think _there is a 50%+ chance of a release before next Wednesday and a sub-50% chance after Tuesday. @Will.I.Am has the o/u at Tuesday, and I think that's appropriate.
> 
> I think that tomorrow is a viable day for release, but only because I don't have any information that says or implies that its not viable. The reader should not confuse this statement as me implying that there is a good chance of a release tomorrow.
> 
> I'll say this much: I will have the map, map thread, and other threads pre-written and ready to post at a moments notice starting tomorrow morning. I did this the last few administrations on the morning of days that I thought _could_ release at any time. I have not done this so far for Oct 2019.


Enjoy your trip!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> bdpalmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting this from way earlier, seems like this prediction was accurate. Out of curiosity, what made the OCT 14 release such a crapstorm?
> 
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE lived through it, so he could tell you more certainly, but the petroleum cut score meeting was particularly late that year. (This is fairly typical with the smaller, once-per-year exams. It generally takes them longer to get PEs and SMEs together to schedule the meeting.) That year, NCEES also took a little bit longer than usual to go through their QA processes and final approval, which resulted in the initial release being pushed back to day 52.
> 
> Most states released on days 52-54, which sucked, but was a breeze compared to some states. I think North Dakota sent out letters that arrived on Christmas Eve, which was a welcome Christmas gift to those who passed... And probably steep ramp down into holiday alcoholism for those who didn't.
> 
> Bar-none, the worst was Pennsylvania. They used a third-party to approve and release results:  cs: . Sometime in early January (IIRC) the state started issuing license numbers to people who had actually failed the exam, which were taken down shortly thereafter. After a few weeks of confusion and finger pointing, they finally released on something like Day 88 of The Suck, in mid to late February, disturbingly close to the registration deadline for the April exam.
Click to expand...

This is basically correct, with the addendum that Pennsylvania stated issuing licences to a bunch of people (including those that passed and failed) not long after the initial release in December. They realized their mistake after a few days, paused and then went about the process of fixing it all. It was all sorted out with people get their results and license in mid-January, close to the registration deadline.



jediobiwan said:


> Woohoo. We went to Disney World a lot when we lived in Alabama but this is our first trip to Disneyland. Moved to Washington 4 years ago and have been wanting to go ever since. Might have to upgrade our tickets to annual passes just to go back after Rise of the Resistance (second new Star Wars ride) opens in California January 5.


We loosely timed our visit with the opening Rise of the Resistance. We go down to Florida to see her parents every December anyway, but decided to dedicate a day to Disney because it was the attraction will be fully open on this visit.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

I'm beginning to regret selling my early results pilot program email link.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jediobiwan said:


> Woohoo. We went to Disney World a lot when we lived in Alabama but this is our first trip to Disneyland. Moved to Washington 4 years ago and have been wanting to go ever since. Might have to upgrade our tickets to annual passes just to go back after Rise of the Resistance (second new Star Wars ride) opens in California January 5.


ANOTHER WASHINGTONIAN!!!

View attachment 13120


(Which part of the state?)


----------



## Spo Power

This is ludicrous!!  I object!!


----------



## jediobiwan

ChebyshevII PE said:


> ANOTHER WASHINGTONIAN!!!
> 
> (Which part of the state?)


Seattle for the first two years, a hellish commute from Everett to Seattle for a year, and now a 10 minute commute in Tacoma (same company the entire time, just moved to Everett for my wife's job and Tacoma to open our new office). You?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jediobiwan said:


> Seattle for the first two years, a hellish commute from Everett to Seattle for a year, and now a 10 minute commute in Tacoma (same company the entire time, just moved to Everett for my wife's job and Tacoma to open our new office). You?


Sweet! I'm in the desert part of the state, but I went to school in Seattle.


----------



## jediobiwan

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sweet! I'm in the desert part of the state, but I went to school in Seattle.


Cool. I do a fair amount of work in Central Washington. Just dove through White Pass to Yakima and then back through Snoqualmie to see some snow/mountains over the Thanksgiving break. Such different landscapes over there.


----------



## Anthr_Engr




----------



## Numbers25 PE

We passed the number of replies in the April suck thread, so results are guaranteed to be released tomorrow then.

Good job everyone!


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know. Probably. And I mean that in a strict statistical sense, insofar I _think _there is a 50%+ chance of a release before next Wednesday and a sub-50% chance after Tuesday. @Will.I.Am has the o/u at Tuesday, and I think that's appropriate.
> 
> I think that tomorrow is a viable day for release, but only because I don't have any information that says or implies that its not viable. The reader should not confuse this statement as me implying that there is a good chance of a release tomorrow.
> 
> I'll say this much: I will have the map, map thread, and other threads pre-written and ready to post at a moments notice starting tomorrow morning. I did this the last few administrations on the morning of days that I thought _could_ release at any time. I have not done this so far for Oct 2019.


I am emotionally tied to Thursday for some irrational reason.  I hope we have it before this weekend because if I passed, along with a few of my co-workers the celebrate us at the company party which is Saturday.


----------



## jediobiwan

WaitingonResults said:


> I am emotionally tied to Thursday for some irrational reason.  I hope we have it before this weekend because if I passed, along with a few of my co-workers the celebrate us at the company party which is Saturday.


I'm emotionally tied to Wednesdays...first it was last week until I read all the cut score stuff, now I'm really hoping tomorrow but NCEES doesn't care.


----------



## WaitingonResults

jediobiwan said:


> I'm emotionally tied to Wednesdays...first it was last week until I read all the cut score stuff, now I'm really hoping tomorrow but NCEES doesn't care.


I know they don't care, and that is why I realize it is an irrational tie.  It doesn't ultimately mean much for me if I pass, as company raises happen in April anyway, so while it'd be nice to know, I just want those who passed within my company to get a little respect!


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Based on the data it seems like any day of the week is possible...


----------



## jediobiwan

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> Based on the data it seems like any day of the week is possible...
> 
> View attachment 14968


So you're saying we are definitely getting results tomorrow right? /s


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Definitely in the boat of not caring anymore but its fun to listen to all the ideas.


----------



## Orchid PE

Numbers25 said:


> We passed the number of replies in the April suck thread, so results are guaranteed to be released tomorrow then.
> 
> Good job everyone!


I think you're thinking of the spam thread. It's been proven the spam thread is directly tired to the release. Suck thread is irrelevant.


----------



## Leo037

bdhlphcdh said:


> Definitely in the boat of not caring anymore but its fun to listen to all the ideas.


I wish I could turn it off lol


----------



## Atl_transportation

See ya'll tomorrow. Luckily I have a meeting all morning to distract me.  Unless I get the email in the meeting, then the meeting is screwed.


----------



## SpecificHeat




----------



## jediobiwan

Atl_transportation said:


> See ya'll tomorrow. Luckily I have a meeting all morning to distract me.  Unless I get the email in the meeting, then the meeting is screwed.


BTW, did you have Turochy as a teacher? I went to UA but was involved in a lot of ITE stuff before I graduated in 2016.


----------



## Railroad Engineer

I got this letter this afternoon... anyone else?


----------



## geezopeezos

Seems relevant to scores being posted soon...


----------



## Tortugo

Railroad Engineer said:


> I got this letter this afternoon... anyone else? View attachment 14975


I like how you screenshotted it while the cursor was showing


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Railroad Engineer said:


> I got this letter this afternoon... anyone else? View attachment 14975


This is fake.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Zach Stone said:


> ...it's a tough exam and NCEES is “very skilled” at giving answer choices based on all of the wrong ways of solving the problem.


NCEES  is “SUPER SKILLED” in thinking skills. You will never see it coming.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

RBHeadge PE said:


> Each correct answer is worth one point. An incorrect answer is worth zero points.
> 
> But relative contribution of each question to the cut score is not equal. So as a general example one question may contribute 0.7 pts toward the cut score and another contributes 0.2 pts.


RB’s smart!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Chattaneer said:


> Each question is weighted differently when calculating the passing score.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

jean15paul_PE said:


> ...The difficulty of the question is weighted and considered when determining the cut score. Let's say hypothetically they determine the cut score is 68 (out of 80) based on the difficulty and expectations for each question. Once that cut score is determined, you have to get 68 right to pass. It doesn't matter if your 68 points come from easy questions or hard questions. They all count the same toward your pass/fail.


----------



## Speakerbaks

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mrs Headge and I are going to Galaxy's Edge in Florida next Wednesday.


As I sit here reading this putting together my c3po metal earth model

also, I am more in the samurai camp than western. Yes there are blasters &amp; one horse towns, but that tribal house vein is *very* samurai.


----------



## Speakerbaks

MDeebs said:


> If we haven't already reached it, I feel like we're on the doorstep of anarchy right now.


Srsly. Everyone went from “well I hope it’s soon, I’m going crazy send help” to “YOU GUYS ARE ALL BLIGHTS ON MY EXISTENCE, in my opinion Mandalorian is quite good, DONT STEAL MY PREVIOUS POST YOU PARASITE”.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

The NCEES test makers are GOAT. You’ll never see it coming!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

NCEES Test makers vs Examinees


----------



## Dean Agnostic

NCEES Test Makers   V.    Examinees.

You’ll never see it coming.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

NCEES Test Makers     V.       Examinees. 
 

The Bait.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

NCEES Test makers   V.    Examinees 

Again, you’ll never see it coming.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

CBT Examinees Hackers    V.   NCEES Security Team


----------



## Dean Agnostic

NCEES Test Makers “Skills”


----------



## Cgravity

No sign of results. Let’s call it a day already.


----------



## Alexis

damnnnn I cannot even sleep from anxiety, freaking  NCEES.....


----------



## Speakerbaks

jediobiwan said:


> BTW, did you have Turochy as a teacher? I went to UA but was involved in a lot of ITE stuff before I graduated in 2016.


WarEagle! I’m doing the construction mgmt masters program right now. Prob not the smartest idea to work FT have 2 kids under 7 go to school and try to study for PE. If I pass, I don’t know what kind of sacrifice I’m going to need to make to which god. But I’m thinking of starting with my 1st born.


----------



## BSNR




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

geezopeezos said:


> Seems relevant to scores being posted soon...
> 
> View attachment 14976


nope it doesnt. already been discussed.


----------



## Numbers25 PE




----------



## ZGL

Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.

Anyone else from the lone star state?


----------



## Orchid PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Anyone in this forum is from the Lone Star State of Texas?






ZGL said:


> Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.
> 
> Anyone else from the lone star state?


Just read the previous posts in this thread.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Just read the previous posts in this thread.


----------



## Bryan R

ZGL said:


> Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.
> 
> Anyone else from the lone star state?


I'm right there with you.


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)




----------



## NYSDOT

I heard a rumor that today is the big day!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NYSDOT said:


> I heard a rumor that today is the big day!


You're setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NYSDOT said:


> I heard a rumor that today is the big day!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


not working for me friend


----------



## wre_indiana

Hi all,

Here from Indiana. I've been lurking for the past couple of weeks.

I think this thread has helped me keep some version of sanity while also adding to my anxiety.

Here's to hoping the results are released before Christmas.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ZGL said:


> Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.


Hoping no one eats a bullet during this wait... 

:suicide1:


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Will.I.Am said:


> Hoping no one eats a bullet during this wait...
> 
> :suicide1:


Well that's an old emojj


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Well that's an old emojj


there's a lot of old ones.


----------



## meb137

Today is the day!

And so was yesterday... and the day before that... 

Tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## TSLT2010

Alexis said:


> damnnnn I cannot even sleep from anxiety, freaking  NCEES.....


Do some high intensity workout every day until the results get released, helps a LOT. I'm sore,  but relax and not using any anti-depressive .


----------



## Victor1990

Chattaneer said:


> Just read the previous posts in this thread.


howdy!


----------



## Cgravity

ZGL said:


> Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.
> 
> Anyone else from the lone star state?


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Fairly quiet today. I guess everyone is just tired and fed up.


----------



## Baconator.

TSLT2010 said:


> Do some high intensity workout every day until the results get released, helps a LOT. I'm sore,  but relax and not using any anti-depressive .


great advice here...


----------



## Baconator.

Aspiring_PE said:


> Fairly quiet today. I guess everyone is just tired and fed up.


2 weeks left to go...


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

ZGL said:


> Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.
> 
> Anyone else from the lone star state?


Reporting in from Austin.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> Fairly quiet today. I guess everyone is just tired and fed up.


I'm not sure I'd call it quiet. Traffic is so righ right now that it's crashing the site.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure I'd call it quiet. Traffic is so righ right now that it's crashing the site.


I believe that is as true as NCEES releasing the results at this very second.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think CBT you just get a felt-tipped dry erase marker now. No more pencils. How will @tj_PE survive??


Wet erase.


----------



## Speakerbaks

Aspiring_PE said:


> I believe that is as true as NCEES releasing the results at this very second.


Please please please please


----------



## pse19622

ZGL said:


> Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.
> 
> Anyone else from the lone star state?


Yes I am here


----------



## noPE

This forum was fun at first.  But now I'm not ok.


----------



## WALIDPE

NCEES are also releasing FE results every Wednesday


----------



## RPC

i got a feeling tonight gonna be a good night, tonight gonna be a good good night


----------



## Orchid PE

Who wants to take a pledge to voluntarily wait 2 weeks after results are released to log in an view your own results?


----------



## noPE

Chattaneer said:


> Who wants to take a pledge to voluntarily wait 2 weeks after results are released to log in an view your own results?


LOL not a snowball's chance in hell someone does that.


----------



## SB_VA

Railroad Engineer said:


> I got this letter this afternoon... anyone else? View attachment 14975


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NYSDOT said:


> I heard a rumor that today is the big day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Who wants to take a pledge to voluntarily wait 2 weeks after results are released to log in an view your own results?


----------



## TwistedLeague

For the first time this waiting period I had a nightmare last night that I failed the exam.... these need to drop pronto....


----------



## Miner

ZGL said:


> Hoping we get the results today. Also hoping Texas releases on the first day.
> 
> Anyone else from the lone star state?


Also waiting in Dallas


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


That's a good gif right there.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

noPE said:


> This forum was fun at first.  But now I'm not ok.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> View attachment 15003


I don't think anyone could get away with a song like Teenagers in today's world.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Chattaneer said:


> Who wants to take a pledge to voluntarily wait 2 weeks after results are released to log in an view your own results?


----------



## Aspiring_PE

TwistedLeague said:


> For the first time this waiting period I had a nightmare last night that I failed the exam.... these need to drop pronto....


I had a dream that I failed last night too.. my score was 41 in my dream 

I agree they do need to drop like now!


----------



## Orchid PE

noPE said:


> LOL not a snowball's chance in hell someone does that.


It would be real hard not to if it was a Triple Dog Dare.


----------



## Orchid PE

MDeebs said:


>


Just an exercise in self control.


----------



## Waiting

noPE said:


> This forum was fun at first.  But now I'm not ok.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Just an exercise in self control.


Anyone on this forum awaiting results has zero self control when it comes to wanting to know  If they did they wouldn't be browsing on here.


----------



## Rodman

Aspiring_PE said:


> I had a dream that I failed last night too.. my score was 41 in my dream
> 
> I agree they do need to drop like now!


I dreamt I scored a 28


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't think anyone could get away with a song like Teenagers in today's world.


Probably not, but I can't wait to see what they do next.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> Anyone on this forum awaiting results has zero self control when it comes to wanting to know  If they did they wouldn't be browsing on here.


I'm pretty meh about it rn so...


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm pretty meh about it rn so...


Same, I've mostly become numb to it at this point.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

SO glad I'm not the only one with PE nightmares. I asked all my coworkers if they'd had them and they looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

I had one nightmare about the PE and that was the night before -- I dreamt I overslept and missed the exam.  On the otherhand, I still have nightmares that I find out I'm missing a class the day before graduation and have to come back for another semester.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

praying that today is the day! this wait is awful!

Come on Day 47!


----------



## Rodman

Timcy said:


> No, I'm not you. Or... well, I don't think so anyway. We both sat next to a control examinee who finished quickly... What else? Here, How about this:
> 
> Have you gotten your PE results yet?


Not yet... :c


----------



## noPE

Is "8-10 weeks" Spanish for 9 weeks?  Do we have to wait another 2 weeks?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I had one nightmare about the PE and that was the night before -- I dreamt I overslept and missed the exam.  On the otherhand, I still have nightmares that I find out I'm missing a class the day before graduation and have to come back for another semester.


Day of the PE, I was driving to my test center and pulled over after 20-minutes to calm my racing heart that I had forgotten my calculator.

I had to do this two more times since my brain would forget normal stuff right afterwards and auger methods were the only thing on repeat.


----------



## JayKay PE

noPE said:


> Is "8-10 weeks" Spanish for 9 weeks?  Do we have to wait another 2 weeks?


8-10 week is English for 8-10 weeks.  Meaning results can come in week 8, week 9, or week 10 following the exam sit date.

Hell, maybe they'll delay it even further since its an approximate?


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

noPE said:


> Is "8-10 weeks" Spanish for 9 weeks?  Do we have to wait another 2 weeks?


tbh I've made peace with the fact that the results aren't coming out until 2020.  It is what it is.


----------



## Fisherman504

I got a 503 error what the hell is going on?


----------



## WaitingonResults

Fisherman504 said:


> I got a 503 error what the hell is going on?


NCEES is mad at us and is taking it down.


----------



## noPE

WaitingonResults said:


> NCEES is mad at us and is taking it down.


Roadtrip to SC!!! Torches and pitchforks!!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

noPE said:


> Roadtrip to SC!!! Torches and pitchforks!!


I'm in.  I don't care about protesting, but any excuse I can get to leave DC I take.


----------



## Fisherman504

Fisherman504

 

HopkinsReb

 

Atf TX

 

LyceeFruit

 

Chattaneer

 

kmsomma

 

mudpuppy

 

LesterKnopf

 

WaitingonResults

 

Takk90

 

Ramnares P.E.

 

SDB

 

Bmoom

 

Stewie

 

Ryangreen1970

 

kohkohpuffz

 

rmathis14

 

Eieio

 

Bridgerseast

 

AubreyR

 

keepinitCIVIL

 

January Jones

 

vhab49_PE

 

Galalliator

 

gmoney745

 

noPE

 

Aspiring_PE

 

PoliteSociety

 

MagicSmoke

 

Helluva Engineer

 

DilutedAr18

 

CHouse

 

BigDeathGuy

 

cdunn2016

 

MEtoEE

 

ZGL

 

sevensea

 

dublish

 

GTTrekkie

 

Road Guy

 

MDeebs

 

RedAngel

 

Duke

 

bdpalmer

 

Omgpickles

 

Spickett

 

csb

 

WALIDPE

 

Waiting

 

NZBound

 

biffnater

 

kkylet93

 

cbass

 

JayKay PE

 

kbjohn

 

hardhatsandpinkshoes

 

Structurebeast

 

ej_powereng

 

TXAZCO

 

Civeng15

 

Ultra_Toe

 

ChebyshevII PE

 

emmy.pdf

 

Dead Load

 

ihatestudying

 

MeowMeow

 

NotBornTesla

 

txjennah PE

 

MechanicalGamecock

 

a4u2fear

 

tmntjmc

 

TrussMe.Civil

 

hElPme

 

Cocoa1210

 

numbr44coldcuts

 

wre_indiana

 

kevo_55

 

MadamPirate

 

McEng PE

 

Anthr_Engr

 

Aviatrix85

 

Rodman

 

RBHeadge PE

 

pakrwy

 

Elvie

 

CrowdedCircle

 

banksfool

 

PEstruc

 

Ray_Tx

 

Alexander

 

wubbie

 

Bee Lair PE

 

k_ON

 

conc

 

Mr. RaiderNutt

 

DKS

 

tellawi

 

BookALook

 

8HoursOfMyLife

 

meb137

 

NYSDOT

 

HiroAndJen

 

ashu04

 

slothman

 

Victor1990

 

MrEngineer2020

 

FireBugMA

 

SpecificHeat

 

ChooChooEngineer_PE

 

Red Herring

 

Digdug

 

wchardin25

 

EngPE27

 

mnguy88

 

squaretaper PE

 

dswan801

 

TheLoneStarEngineer

 

aspiringWRE_PE

 

Numbers25

 

sablejack

 

ZW_Pub_Power

 

john813

 

NYBuzz12

 

TXCivE

 

niudawang

 

ThePEmaster

 

UKEE

 

Speakerbaks

 

VA_repeat

 

That_Guy_ZZ

 

MOULVV

 

Dumpster Slapper

 

MathsWell

 

Trolling_for_Laughs

+ 734 Guest


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I got a 503 error what the hell is going on?


Too many people are F5'ing the s$%t outta their website. This happens every cycle.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

JayKay PE said:


> 8-10 week is English for 8-10 weeks.  Meaning results can come in week 8, week 9, or week 10 following the exam sit date.
> 
> Hell, maybe they'll delay it even further since its an approximate?


Exactly, from what I've seen... NCEES says "usually" or "typically" within 8-10 weeks.  Those suckas can easily go past 10 weeks and no one could say a thing.


----------



## RoastedOtter

HopkinsReb said:


> I'm in.  I don't care about protesting, but any excuse I can get to leave DC I take.


Same. I'm in NC so just a quick trip down the road and I'm there


----------



## Structurebeast

RoastedOtter said:


> Same. I'm in NC so just a quick trip down the road and I'm there


same here in in Hendersonville and work in greenville south carolina so literally NCEES office in Seneca SC is about 45 minutes from my job


----------



## JayKay PE

noPE said:


> Roadtrip to SC!!! Torches and pitchforks!!


I feel like those aren't allowed at the Magnolia Plantation &amp; Gardens, which is where I assume this road trip will terminate?


----------



## slothman

I'm teetering between phase 5 (anger) and going full circle back to phase 1 (calm). I have bouts of anger at NCEES for not having some sort of set date for a deadline like every other _professional_ organization would have. I am also at peace with my results and am ready to just move on to either getting a promotion at work or getting back to studying. I also can't wait to get this stupid suitcase of manuals out of my office.


----------



## Structurebeast

my buddy passed his exam a year and half ago...got his email around 4/5 pm right after he got fired for not signing a non compete....sooo if we do find out today there's a chance we dont find out until 4/5pm..


----------



## Speakerbaks

Ok guys they have to post scores while we on page number holiest of holys. ABN.


----------



## Cocoa1210

Will someone seriously go to the NCEES headquarters? This is ridiculous! I’m beyond phase 100 now, it’s called ballistic! They should at the very least tell you when results are released. And it should be the same every year. If they don’t meet before the deadline, they should all fire themselves. We’re all professionals, if we can wake up everyday and design and build skyscrapers and bridges, they should be able to release a darn scantron  exam result. There’s no point to all these guessing.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

The problem is they are a non-profit organization with literally zero competition in their field of service.  Basically, they can do whatever they want.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

PEstruc said:


> Exactly, from what I've seen... NCEES says "usually" or "typically" within 8-10 weeks.  Those suckas can easily go past 10 weeks and no one could say a thing.


They think their shit is blowing up now.. if they wait that long they will have so many phone calls/chat messages they wouldn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Cocoa1210

PEstruc said:


> The problem is they are a non-profit organization with literally zero competition in their field of service.  Basically, they can do whatever they want.


Even so. It’s called decency, dignity, professionalism. Why do something if you can’t do it well?


----------



## Rocky244

PEstruc said:


> The problem is they are a non-profit organization with literally zero competition in their field of service.  Basically, they can do whatever they want.


Incoming all the white knights on here that think we should be happy they are willing to grace us with a result at all anytime in the future. Just be grateful!


----------



## Cocoa1210

Rocky244 said:


> Incoming all the white knights on here that think we should be happy they are willing to grace us with a result at all anytime in the future. Just be grateful!


I bet if no one signs up and pays $350 for the next exam, they’ll be forced to get it together.


----------



## john813_PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Fisherman504
> 
> 
> 
> HopkinsReb
> 
> 
> 
> Atf TX
> 
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 
> kmsomma
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy
> 
> 
> 
> LesterKnopf
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingonResults
> 
> 
> 
> Takk90
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E.
> 
> 
> 
> SDB
> 
> 
> 
> Bmoom
> 
> 
> 
> Stewie
> 
> 
> 
> Ryangreen1970
> 
> 
> 
> kohkohpuffz
> 
> 
> 
> rmathis14
> 
> 
> 
> Eieio
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgerseast
> 
> 
> 
> AubreyR
> 
> 
> 
> keepinitCIVIL
> 
> 
> 
> January Jones
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 
> Galalliator
> 
> 
> 
> gmoney745
> 
> 
> 
> noPE
> 
> 
> 
> Aspiring_PE
> 
> 
> 
> PoliteSociety
> 
> 
> 
> MagicSmoke
> 
> 
> 
> Helluva Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> DilutedAr18
> 
> 
> 
> CHouse
> 
> 
> 
> BigDeathGuy
> 
> 
> 
> cdunn2016
> 
> 
> 
> MEtoEE
> 
> 
> 
> ZGL
> 
> 
> 
> sevensea
> 
> 
> 
> dublish
> 
> 
> 
> GTTrekkie
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy
> 
> 
> 
> MDeebs
> 
> 
> 
> RedAngel
> 
> 
> 
> Duke
> 
> 
> 
> bdpalmer
> 
> 
> 
> Omgpickles
> 
> 
> 
> Spickett
> 
> 
> 
> csb
> 
> 
> 
> WALIDPE
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> NZBound
> 
> 
> 
> biffnater
> 
> 
> 
> kkylet93
> 
> 
> 
> cbass
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 
> kbjohn
> 
> 
> 
> hardhatsandpinkshoes
> 
> 
> 
> Structurebeast
> 
> 
> 
> ej_powereng
> 
> 
> 
> TXAZCO
> 
> 
> 
> Civeng15
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra_Toe
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 
> emmy.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Load
> 
> 
> 
> ihatestudying
> 
> 
> 
> MeowMeow
> 
> 
> 
> NotBornTesla
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 
> MechanicalGamecock
> 
> 
> 
> a4u2fear
> 
> 
> 
> tmntjmc
> 
> 
> 
> TrussMe.Civil
> 
> 
> 
> hElPme
> 
> 
> 
> Cocoa1210
> 
> 
> 
> numbr44coldcuts
> 
> 
> 
> wre_indiana
> 
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 
> McEng PE
> 
> 
> 
> Anthr_Engr
> 
> 
> 
> Aviatrix85
> 
> 
> 
> Rodman
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> pakrwy
> 
> 
> 
> Elvie
> 
> 
> 
> CrowdedCircle
> 
> 
> 
> banksfool
> 
> 
> 
> PEstruc
> 
> 
> 
> Ray_Tx
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander
> 
> 
> 
> wubbie
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Lair PE
> 
> 
> 
> k_ON
> 
> 
> 
> conc
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. RaiderNutt
> 
> 
> 
> DKS
> 
> 
> 
> tellawi
> 
> 
> 
> BookALook
> 
> 
> 
> 8HoursOfMyLife
> 
> 
> 
> meb137
> 
> 
> 
> NYSDOT
> 
> 
> 
> HiroAndJen
> 
> 
> 
> ashu04
> 
> 
> 
> slothman
> 
> 
> 
> Victor1990
> 
> 
> 
> MrEngineer2020
> 
> 
> 
> FireBugMA
> 
> 
> 
> SpecificHeat
> 
> 
> 
> ChooChooEngineer_PE
> 
> 
> 
> Red Herring
> 
> 
> 
> Digdug
> 
> 
> 
> wchardin25
> 
> 
> 
> EngPE27
> 
> 
> 
> mnguy88
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 
> dswan801
> 
> 
> 
> TheLoneStarEngineer
> 
> 
> 
> aspiringWRE_PE
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers25
> 
> 
> 
> sablejack
> 
> 
> 
> ZW_Pub_Power
> 
> 
> 
> *john813*
> 
> 
> 
> NYBuzz12
> 
> 
> 
> TXCivE
> 
> 
> 
> niudawang
> 
> 
> 
> ThePEmaster
> 
> 
> 
> UKEE
> 
> 
> 
> Speakerbaks
> 
> 
> 
> VA_repeat
> 
> 
> 
> That_Guy_ZZ
> 
> 
> 
> MOULVV
> 
> 
> 
> Dumpster Slapper
> 
> 
> 
> MathsWell
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling_for_Laughs
> 
> + 734 Guest




Sup.


----------



## txjennah PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> Will someone seriously go to the NCEES headquarters? This is ridiculous! I’m beyond phase 100 now, it’s called ballistic! They should at the very least tell you when results are released. And it should be the same every year. If they don’t meet before the deadline, they should all fire themselves. We’re all professionals, if we can wake up everyday and design and build skyscrapers and bridges, they should be able to release a darn scantron  exam result. There’s no point to all these guessing.


It's an exam that's administered across multiple disciplines across multiple states. I'm sure you can appreciate all the factors that would go into the administration of an exam at that level and how it wouldn't be easy to have a simple ~~release date~~ every year.


----------



## Cocoa1210

txjennah PE said:


> It's an exam that's administered across multiple disciplines across multiple states. I'm sure you can appreciate all the factors that would go into the administration of an exam at that level and how it wouldn't be easy to have a simple ~~release date~~ every year.


It’s 2019. Do you really think what you just said is true? Come on now.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

PEstruc said:


> The problem is they are a non-profit organization with literally zero competition in their field of service.  Basically, they can do whatever they want.


Don't forget a state-protected monopoly.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

txjennah PE said:


> It's an exam that's administered across multiple disciplines across multiple states. I'm sure you can appreciate all the factors that would go into the administration of an exam at that level and how it wouldn't be easy to have a simple ~~release date~~ every year.


Not to mention if they did have a simple date for release it would have soooo much padding in that we'd wait much, much longer.  My guess if they had a guaranteed release date that it would be AT LEAST 10 weeks from test date (maybe more to add extra contingency) and they would NOT release before that date. I guess that it would maybe be better since it would remove the unknown factor, but at the expense of a longer wait time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> Will someone seriously go to the NCEES headquarters?


No. That won't accomplish anything and it will appear threatening.



Cocoa1210 said:


> This is ridiculous! I’m beyond phase 100 now, it’s called ballistic! They should at the very least tell you when results are released.


They do say when it should be released: 8-10 weeks. We aren't there yet.



Cocoa1210 said:


> And it should be the same every year. If they don’t meet before the deadline, they should all fire themselves.


I guess you've never worked on a real project? Real projects have cost and schedule overruns. It's more important to complete the project fully, safely, and to spec then it is to throw nonsense out there that can cause harm.



Cocoa1210 said:


> This is ridiculous! I’m beyond phase 100 now, it’s called ballistic! They should at the very least tell you when results are released. And it should be the same every year. If they don’t meet before the deadline, they should all fire themselves. *We’re all professionals*, if we can wake up everyday and design and build skyscrapers and bridges, they should be able to release a darn scantron  exam result. There’s no point to all these guessing.


No, only some of us on/reading this thread are professionals. The rest want to become professionals. You however are not behaving like a professional. You want to be a professional engineer? Calm down, stay rational, and start acting professional!


----------



## RoastedOtter

^ Me whenever I go to press F5


----------



## jediobiwan

I had a dream that an honest to god NCEES employee was a regular poster on here was able to confirm passing or not for people on here a day before they were officially released, and we knew they were legit because they had a track record in previous years. How they weren’t fired by NCEES my dream brain didn’t know.


----------



## txjennah PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> It’s 2019. Do you really think what you just said is true? Come on now.


Lol. Yes.  I've been through this wait three times and actually put in the time to read what goes into scoring this exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

When are the results getting released?


----------



## Cocoa1210

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Not to mention if they did have a simple date for release it would have soooo much padding in that we'd wait much, much longer.  My guess if they had a guaranteed release date that it would be AT LEAST 10 weeks from test date (maybe more to add extra contingency) and they would NOT release before that date. I guess that it would maybe be better since it would remove the unknown factor, but at the expense of a longer wait time.


I would honestly rather have a longer waiting period than guess everyday.


----------



## Rocky244

RBHeadge PE said:


> No, only some of us on/reading this thread are professionals. The rest want to become professionals. You however are not behaving like a professional. You want to be a professional engineer? Calm down, stay rational, and start acting professional!


Seems a bit condescending to state that without professional engineering licensure you aren't a professional in a workspace, which is what the user you quoted was implying. A bit rude.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Rocky244 said:


> Seems a bit condescending to state that without professional engineering licensure you aren't a professional in a workspace, which is what the user you quoted was inferring. A bit rude.


Their post was not professional.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Chattaneer said:


> When are the results getting released?


You don't have yours yet?


----------



## Orchid PE

HopkinsReb said:


> You don't have yours yet?


NO! Do you???


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Structurebeast said:


> my buddy passed his exam a year and half ago...got his email around 4/5 pm right after he got fired for not signing a non compete....sooo if we do find out today there's a chance we dont find out until 4/5pm..


Results are released during typical working hours EST.

830a-430p. And can be released at any time during that time frame.


----------



## Cocoa1210

RBHeadge PE said:


> No. That won't accomplish anything and it will appear threatening.
> 
> They do say when it should be released: 8-10 weeks. We aren't there yet.
> 
> I guess you've never worked on a real project? Real projects have cost and schedule overruns. It's more important to complete the project fully, safely, and to spec then it is to throw nonsense out there that can cause harm.
> 
> No, only some of us on/reading this thread are professionals. The rest want to become professionals. You however are not behaving like a professional. You want to be a professional engineer? Calm down, stay rational, and start acting professional!


Cost and schedule overruns are not caused by a scantron exam that could be graded in minutes, but for whatever reason is taking 2 months. Try telling your client that the project is going to need 2 more weeks because your printer isn’t working.

Being a professional doesn’t mean being a professional engineer. I don’t think I said anything that makes me not “professional”. Unless your PE makes you a better judge of that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> Cost and schedule overruns are not caused by a scantron exam that could be graded in minutes, but for whatever reason is taking 2 months. Try telling your client that the project is going to need 2 more weeks because your printer isn’t working.
> 
> Being a professional doesn’t mean being a professional engineer. I don’t think I said anything that makes me not “professional”. Unless your PE makes you a better judge of that.


Go read through the earlier pages. It's more than "just" a scantron.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Chattaneer said:


> NO! Do you???


Yeah.  They were delivered yesterday by USPS.  Came with a free gift card to Outback, too.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Rocky244 said:


> Seems a bit condescending to state that without professional engineering licensure you aren't a professional in a workspace, which is what the user you quoted was implying. A bit rude.


Working for a civil engineering consultant, you aren't officially an engineer in anyone's eyes until you have a PE.


----------



## TXAZCO

slothman said:


> I'm teetering between phase 5 (anger) and going full circle back to phase 1 (calm). I have bouts of anger at NCEES for not having some sort of set date for a deadline like every other _professional_ organization would have. I am also at peace with my results and am ready to just move on to either getting a promotion at work or getting back to studying. I also can't wait to get this stupid suitcase of manuals out of my office.


Yeah, I want to move the materials away from my room as well!


----------



## TwistedLeague

LyceeFruit said:


> 830a-430p. And can be released at any time during that time frame.


----------



## Orchid PE

HopkinsReb said:


> Yeah.  They were delivered yesterday by USPS.  Came with a free gift card to Outback, too.


Dang. I wish mine was delivered yesterday. The gift card, that is.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes




----------



## RBHeadge PE

HopkinsReb said:


> Yeah.  They were delivered yesterday by USPS.  Came with a free gift card to Outback, too.


You're lucky. Mine only came with a gift card to applebees.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Chattaneer said:


> Dang. I wish mine was delivered yesterday. The gift card, that is.


Gonna enjoy me a Bloomin' Onion.  Alright alright alright.

All I have to do to activate the cards and receive my license is wire $2,000 to a Nigerian prince.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're lucky. Mine only came with a gift card to applebees.


SMH Maryland.  We down in Virginia live it up.


----------



## Orchid PE

HopkinsReb said:


> Gonna enjoy me a Bloomin' Onion.  Alright alright alright.
> 
> All I have to do to activate the cards and receive my license is wire $2,000 to a Nigerian prince.


Can I get his email? I have some savings I could wire.


----------



## Beach_Vince

I messaged someone on the NCEES live chat this morning, I asked if the results are being released this week and they said "8-10 weeks and they don't have any further information" 

I'm kinda feeling the results come next week...Here comes another weekend full wondrous anxiety


----------



## Orchid PE

@HopkinsReb You should visit the spam thread.


----------



## Dead Load

Chattaneer said:


> Can I get his email? I have some savings I could wire.


[email protected]


----------



## Spo Power

its not even a scan-tron.  The folks who produce bid lip reading are doing the scoring!!   Can you be a backpack????


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Beach_Vince said:


> I messaged someone on the NCEES live chat this morning, I asked if the results are being released this week and they said "8-10 weeks and they don't have any further information"
> 
> I'm kinda feeling the results come next week...Here comes another weekend full wondrous anxiety


Please don't bug the chat folks. They literally won't tell you anything besides 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Fisherman504

Someone said Murloc?


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Spo Power said:


> its not even a scan-tron.  The folks who produce bid lip reading are doing the scoring!!   Can you be a backpack????


run

run

run

jump



Chattaneer said:


> Can I get his email? I have some savings I could wire.


You don't find them.  They find you.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dead Load said:


> [email protected]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spo Power said:


> its not even a scan-tron.  The folks who produce bid lip reading are doing the scoring!!   Can you be a backpack????


----------



## Dead Load

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15020


or you can just send it to me ill pass it along.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dead Load said:


> or you can just send it to me ill pass it along.


We should get a GoFundMe started for the Prince.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chat folks are usually the last ones to learn that the results were released. Usually the people on this board find out before they do.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OMG, I got the results!!!!!!

....of my cholesterol panel. All within normal limits. I eat a lot of fiber.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Someone said Murloc?


Rockman!


----------



## txjennah PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> Cost and schedule overruns are not caused by a scantron exam that could be graded in minutes, but for whatever reason is taking 2 months. Try telling your client that the project is going to need 2 more weeks because your printer isn’t working.
> 
> Being a professional doesn’t mean being a professional engineer. I don’t think I said anything that makes me not “professional”. Unless your PE makes you a better judge of that.


There's so much more to scoring to grading a scantron though. Seriously, read up on how the exam is scored and I think it will help you get a better understanding of why this process takes awhile.  I mean, we have people on here talking about visiting the NCEES headquarters - do you honestly think they're doing this on purpose? Why would they put themselves through that?

And I recently sent a report two weeks late to a client because the technical person on my team responsible for reviewing the report was wrapped up on a proposal and was completely ghosting me (not answering my calls, emails, or anything -and he sits 1600 miles away from me, so couldn't just pop into his office to see what was up.) Shit happens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HopkinsReb said:


> SMH Maryland.  We down in Virginia live it up.


I work in NoVA, time to tear this bih up.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

RBHeadge PE said:


> No. That won't accomplish anything and it will appear threatening.
> 
> They do say when it should be released: 8-10 weeks. We aren't there yet.
> 
> I guess you've never worked on a real project? Real projects have cost and schedule overruns. It's more important to complete the project fully, safely, and to spec then it is to throw nonsense out there that can cause harm.
> 
> No, only some of us on/reading this thread are professionals. The rest want to become professionals. You however are not behaving like a professional. You want to be a professional engineer? Calm down, stay rational, and start acting professional!


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

Okay, Its My birthday. NCEES, give me the  news already.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> Okay, Its My birthday. NCEES, give me the  news already.


----------



## Sambam

i had a big poop today i think it's going to be today.............


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Me when a coworker asks if I've gotten the results yet. 

Also me when somebody on this thread keeps telling people to chill out and get a hobby. Or tells people to go back and read hundreds of replies. 

This. is. rough.


----------



## LaTech033

Rocky244 said:


> Seems a bit condescending to state that without professional engineering licensure you aren't a professional in a workspace, which is what the user you quoted was implying. A bit rude.


yep, gatekeeping.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> I work in NoVA, time to tear this bih up.


tbh I met my five closest friends now on Twitter.  Let's do it.


----------



## txjennah PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> Okay, Its My birthday. NCEES, give me the  news already.


Happy birthday! I have news from NCEES.

8-10 weeks


----------



## TXAZCO

Structurebeast said:


> my buddy passed his exam a year and half ago...got his email around 4/5 pm right after he got fired for not signing a non compete....sooo if we do find out today there's a chance we dont find out until 4/5pm..


Why he got fired for not signing that?? What's that non-compete?


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Sambam said:


> i had a big poop today i think it's going to be today.............


Today was the best morning I've had all week on that front.  Yay fiber!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

TXAZCO said:


> Why he got fired for not signing that?? What's that non-compete?


A non-compete says that you can't work in competition with your employer if you leave.  I had a two-year non-compete for light-gage engineering with my first job.


----------



## Timcy

Rodman said:


> Not yet... :c


WHOA! Me neither.


----------



## Spo Power

what does the scan-tron say? "nee nee nee nee nee nee nee nee nee nee".  Takes weeks to decipher!!!


----------



## rmathis14

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> Okay, Its My birthday. NCEES, give me the  news already.


Happy birthday, it's mine as well. Wonderful way to spend it right?


----------



## wre_indiana

Spo Power said:


> what does the scan-tron say? "nee nee nee nee nee nee nee nee nee nee".  Takes weeks to decipher!!!


That's a reference that I did not expect to see here. Well done!


----------



## Dead Load

TXAZCO said:


> Why he got fired for not signing that?? What's that non-compete?






HopkinsReb said:


> A non-compete says that you can't work in competition with your employer if you leave.  I had a two-year non-compete for light-gage engineering with my first job.


And they are usually written to be way more restrictive than is actually legally enforceable depending on the state you are in.


----------



## NoVanon PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I work in NoVA, time to tear this bih up.


Hello fellow NoVa person!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

NoVanon said:


> Hello fellow NoVa person!


I live in Alexandria, work in downtown Dc.  'Sup?


----------



## numbr44coldcuts

people are like OMG you haven't gotten test results and I'm like OMG do you want to die


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Reposting this to provide everyone a little perspective, but also because I'm hoping that it helps @Cocoa1210 peacefully deal with the reality of the situation...



RBHeadge PE said:


> Does it take long to grade a scantron? No. But there are a lot of other things that go into grading the test that need to be considered. So let's take a quick look at those things, using round numbers.
> 
> Day 0 - Test
> 
> Shipping the test sheets from the 100+ test sites to NCEES in South Carolina. -  *5 days*, which includes weekends and "ground" shipping from remote locations like Guam, CNMI, Hawai'i and international locations.
> 
> Actually running the 20,000-30,000 scantron pages that arrive - *3 days*
> 
> Manual double check of the scantron grading of the tests. Lets say that they manually check 5% of the scantrons vs the total. This is still a 1000 pages - *5 days*
> 
> Statistical analysis of the results to identify anomalies; collecting reports of weird questions from around the country, investigating incidents of potential cheating, etc. - *14 days*, including weekends.
> 
> Assembling test exam committees to review anomalous questions and other statistical quirks, determination of cut score for newer tests based on analysis, and disposition of various items listed in the previous entry. - Probably overlaps with the above to a certain extent, but the smaller exams always schedule their exam meetings late in the grading cycle, so excluding overlap, lets give it *5 days*, but more is possible with a new and smaller exam
> 
> Miscellaneous administrative work, including uploading results, QA, management approvals, and communicating results to the Boards - *3 days*
> 
> Add it up and you get about 35 days, which is consistent with the April release times. Add a few more days for the November holidays and you get something closer to the 40ish days we tend to see for the October results.
> 
> You can argue with my assumptions for durations, but the turnaround time of slightly over a month passes the sniff test.
> 
> *Someone else posted a similar analysis a few years ago but I can't find it. Hence I'm recreating it here. If someone has the link, please post it.


----------



## Cocoa1210

txjennah PE said:


> There's so much more to scoring to grading a scantron though. Seriously, read up on how the exam is scored and I think it will help you get a better understanding of why this process takes awhile.  I mean, we have people on here talking about visiting the NCEES headquarters - do you honestly think they're doing this on purpose? Why would they put themselves through that?
> 
> And I recently sent a report two weeks late to a client because the technical person on my team responsible for reviewing the report was wrapped up on a proposal and was completely ghosting me (not answering my calls, emails, or anything -and he sits 1600 miles away from me, so couldn't just pop into his office to see what was up.) Shit happens.


OMG they have to schedule a meeting with people all over the country. It’s called, webex or GoToMeeting. Even if they really have to meet in person, it’s better to know exactly when it’s coming that cutting everybody’s productivity. I’m sure most of these people here have better things to do. 
 

I don’t know what kinds of projects you guys work on but when your project is for a specific event like olympics or a national game, you better have a good explanation why you’re costing the client millions of dollars by delaying the project other than your person is ghosting you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> OMG they have to schedule a meeting with people all over the country. It’s called, webex or GoToMeeting. Even if they really have to meet in person, it’s better to know exactly when it’s coming that cutting everybody’s productivity. I’m sure most of these people here have better things to do.
> 
> 
> I don’t know what kinds of projects you guys work on but when your project is for a specific event like olympics or a national game, you better have a good explanation why you’re costing the client millions of dollars by delaying the project other than your person is ghosting you.


I just reposted a good explanation above for you.


----------



## Whovian

Long time stalker first time writer. I think I failed. It’s letting me go through the moves to register again


----------



## txjennah PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> OMG they have to schedule a meeting with people all over the country. It’s called, webex or GoToMeeting. Even if they really have to meet in person, it’s better to know exactly when it’s coming that cutting everybody’s productivity. I’m sure most of these people here have better things to do.
> 
> 
> I don’t know what kinds of projects you guys work on but when your project is for a specific event like olympics or a national game, you better have a good explanation why you’re costing the client millions of dollars by delaying the project other than your person is ghosting you.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> OMG they have to schedule a meeting with people all over the country. It’s called, webex or GoToMeeting. Even if they really have to meet in person, it’s better to know exactly when it’s coming that cutting everybody’s productivity.* I’m sure most of these people here have better things to do. *
> 
> 
> I don’t know what kinds of projects you guys work on but when your project is for a specific event like olympics or a national game, you better have a good explanation why you’re costing the client millions of dollars by delaying the project other than your person is ghosting you.


That's exactly why it takes so long to schedule the meeting. People have better things to do than take 4-5 days out of their lives to meet in SC and set a cut score. It's tough to put together enough *volunteers* to get a valid exam cut score. Sure they can produce an exam score with 3 engineers that had the same weekend availability, but how reliable would that cut score be?


----------



## txjennah PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> OMG they have to schedule a meeting with people all over the country. It’s called, webex or GoToMeeting. Even if they really have to meet in person, it’s better to know exactly when it’s coming that cutting everybody’s productivity. I’m sure most of these people here have better things to do.
> 
> 
> I don’t know what kinds of projects you guys work on but when your project is for a specific event like olympics or a national game, you better have a good explanation why you’re costing the client millions of dollars by delaying the project other than your person is ghosting you.


Oh man, I don't work on projects for the Olympics! That would be cool! I bet you don't either, based on your lack of understanding of how projects can get delayed.


----------



## Leo037

Curious, what is the amount of time added to CBT exam result release when they also require  cut score meetings?


----------



## SB_VA

Dead Load said:


> And they are usually written to be way more restrictive than is actually legally enforceable depending on the state you are in.


Very true.  I believe if the Non-Compete limits your ability to work it becomes non-enforceable.  Some states even ban them completely.


----------



## Fisherman504

World of Warcraft?

I'm gonna need everyone to tone it down a level. We ain't all getting Orange drops are we?


----------



## Cocoa1210

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man, I don't work on projects for the Olympics! That would be cool! I bet you don't either, based on your lack of understanding of how projects can get delayed.


Actually, I do. Thank you.


----------



## Cocoa1210

MDeebs said:


> That's exactly why it takes so long to schedule the meeting. People have better things to do than take 4-5 days out of their lives to meet in SC and set a cut score. It's tough to put together enough *volunteers* to get a valid exam cut score. Sure they can produce an exam score with 3 engineers that had the same weekend availability, but how reliable would that cut score be?


As I said, then tell us it won’t get released until January 6th. And release it then even if the results come back earlier. All I’m saying is that there’s a merit to being transparent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Leo037 said:


> Curious, what is the amount of time added to CBT exam result release when they also require  cut score meetings?


CBT is a different testing medium and has different SOPs.


----------



## numbr44coldcuts

would you take the exam again this friday if NCEES promised results before you left the test site?


----------



## MDeebs PE

Cocoa1210 said:


> As I said, then tell us it won’t get released until January 6th. And release it then even if the results come back earlier. All I’m saying is that there’s a merit to being transparent.


How much more transparency than "8-10 weeks" do you need? 8-10 weeks, we're not even at 7 full weeks yet. People are acting like NCEES told us results will be out in 4 weeks and we're still waiting.


----------



## Sambam

it's out ......it's out... it's out...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NoVanon said:


> Hello fellow NoVa person!






HopkinsReb said:


> tbh I met my five closest friends now on Twitter.  Let's do it.


Alright, if the results come out this week, lets try to work out some sort of celebratory meet up.

Anyone else in the DMV?


----------



## Cocoa1210

Anyway, it’s 8:30 in California so I have to get back to work so I can be a professional and think about the impacts of my unproductivity.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MDeebs said:


> How much more transparency than "8-10 weeks" do you need? 8-10 weeks, we're not even at 7 full weeks yet. People are acting like NCEES told us results will be out in 4 weeks and we're still waiting.


^THIS^


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

rmathis14 said:


> Happy birthday, it's mine as well. Wonderful way to spend it right?


I have so much to do and i can't stop checking NCEES.... Happy Birthday to you too!


----------



## Anthr_Engr

numbr44coldcuts said:


> would you take the exam again this friday if NCEES promised results before you left the test site?


yah


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Leo037 said:


> Curious, what is the amount of time added to CBT exam result release when they also require  cut score meetings?


This is a very good question


----------



## [email protected]

I just dont get why they cannot be more tranparent, I mean we are customers that paid for the test. Let us know a release date. If you miss it no problem give us a new one with a reason. All of us run project and have an end date. 3rd nightmare yesterday eveyone was getting results and mine would just never come and they dint grade my scantron cuz of a coffee stain on it.


----------



## WaitingonResults

[email protected] said:


> I just dont get why they cannot be more tranparent, I mean we are customers that paid for the test. Let us know a release date. If you miss it no problem give us a new one with a reason. All of us run project and have an end date. 3rd nightmare yesterday eveyone was getting results and mine would just never come and they dint grade my scantron cuz of a coffee stain on it.


They gave you a release window.  8-10 weeks.  What more do you want?


----------



## [email protected]

A date would be great really. 8 to 10 weeks is a long time.


----------



## txjennah PE

[email protected] said:


> I just dont get why they cannot be more tranparent, I mean we are customers that paid for the test. Let us know a release date. If you miss it no problem give us a new one with a reason. All of us run project and have an end date. 3rd nightmare yesterday eveyone was getting results and mine would just never come and they dint grade my scantron cuz of a coffee stain on it.


Omg no, can you imagine the revolt in the threads if they had to keep missing a date for any reason?  People are already losing their shit and we're not even at the 8-10 week mark.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

y'all I am really worried its going to be next week... Monday would be 52 days since the exam and that's the latest that they have released it (on the first day) according to the PE release history chart.


----------



## WaitingonResults

[email protected] said:


> A date would be great really. 8 to 10 weeks is a long time.


Ok, from now on they say 70 days from the exam date.  Then it starts coming out sooner, and people lose their collective minds again.  Treat day 70 as the release date.


----------



## [email protected]

txjennah PE said:


> Omg no, can you imagine the revolt in the threads if they had to keep missing a date for any reason?  People are already losing their shit and we're not even at the 8-10 week mark.


Lol actually you have a great point. The anxiety just suks. The FE was great results came in early like in 5 days.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> y'all I am really worried its going to be next week... Monday would be 52 days since the exam and that's the latest that they have released it (on the first day) according to the PE release history chart.


Look.

The 8-10 week window means they could very well release the results in January.

It USUALLY comes out early, but it seems like it might not this year.

Let's all use EB to shoot the bull and pass the time, not to have a collective panic session.  We'll get our results when we get them.  Until then, let's all just hang out and hope.


----------



## txjennah PE

[email protected] said:


> Lol actually you have a great point. The anxiety just suks. The FE was great results came in early like in 5 days.


I hear you. I sat through that waiting period three times before I finally saw the green button!


----------



## Numbers25 PE




----------



## Rocky244

WaitingonResults said:


> Ok, from now on they say 70 days from the exam date.  Then it starts coming out sooner, and people lose their collective minds again.  Treat day 70 as the release date.


I'm going to use this approach with my clients and will report back on how well they accept it. Stand by...


----------



## [email protected]

WaitingonResults said:


> Ok, from now on they say 70 days from the exam date.  Then it starts coming out sooner, and people lose their collective minds again.  Treat day 70 as the release date.


No but but but I want the results today. You do have a valid point.


----------



## dublish

WaitingonResults said:


> They gave you a release window.  8-10 weeks.  What more do you want?


I'd like a more honest release window. Results have been released earlier than 8 weeks for all but a couple of tests in the last fifteen years. In the past 10 years, they've typically been released before the end of week 6.


----------



## Rocky244

Rocky244 said:


> I'm going to use this approach with my clients and will report back on how well they accept it. Stand by...


Ok, an update, it has been 30 seconds and I am now fired.

Looks like it doesn't fly for anyone who has a choice!


----------



## Orchid PE

HopkinsReb said:


> Let's all use EB to shoot the bull and pass the time, not to have a collective panic session.  We'll get our results when we get them.  Until then, let's all just hang out and hope.


Enter: The Spam Thread.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Rocky244 said:


> Ok, an update, it has been 30 seconds and I am now fired.


Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Chattaneer said:


> Enter: The Spam Thread.


I might go get some spam musubi from the poke joint next block over.


----------



## txjennah PE

Rocky244 said:


> I'm going to use this approach with my clients and will report back on how well they accept it. Stand by...


Has no one on here ever been on a project where you experienced (wait for it) DELAYS


----------



## Aspiring_PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> y'all I am really worried its going to be next week... Monday would be 52 days since the exam and that's the latest that they have released it (on the first day) according to the PE release history chart.


The unknown is what is so agitating..

And for everyone that is going to say "Well NCEES says 8-10 weeks": Yes we get that they say 8-10 weeks but it seems like since they've moved the FE to CBT it has been before that 8 week mark (or on which was one time). So of course everyone is going to expect the results based on the history of the release dates. And when it doesn't happen it's going to make everyone crazy trying to figure out when.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chill.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Namaste.


----------



## Rocky244

txjennah PE said:


> Has no one on here ever been on a project where you experienced (wait for it) DELAYS


Yep! And I was expected to provide constant and consistent communicative updates on when I would be fixing the issues that caused the delays, and when the deliverables would be expected. Is that what is happening here?


----------



## Tortugo

Has anyone ever worked on a project where there is absolutely zero communication with the client until the vague target completion date


----------



## Tortugo

Rocky244 said:


> Yep! And I was expected to provide constant and consistent communicative updates on when I would be fixing the issues that caused the delays, and when the deliverables would be expected. Is that what is happening here?


Jinx


----------



## Numbers25 PE

The last few times I visited the spam thread it was a bit too spammy for me. I need a spam light thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

Tortugo said:


> Has anyone ever worked on a project where there is absolutely zero communication with the client until the vague target completion date


Ya darn right.


----------



## LilFireStarter

txjennah PE said:


> There's so much more to scoring to grading a scantron though. Seriously, read up on how the exam is scored and I think it will help you get a better understanding of why this process takes awhile.  I mean, we have people on here talking about visiting the NCEES headquarters - do you honestly think they're doing this on purpose? Why would they put themselves through that?
> 
> And I recently sent a report two weeks late to a client because the technical person on my team responsible for reviewing the report was wrapped up on a proposal and was completely ghosting me (not answering my calls, emails, or anything -and he sits 1600 miles away from me, so couldn't just pop into his office to see what was up.) Shit happens.


Agreed!  I know this feeling!   I do a lot of R and D and we collaborate as a team before finalizing reports as we may have separate observations and want to document everything.   Sometimes the reports are a bit late b/c someone gets caught up in something else or gets hospitalized, a cold, etc.    Life happens.    

The website says 8 to 10 weeks for a reason and it is an in depth process.    I want to pass, but I want a fair grade more than anything.   To me, the more they are thinking about it, the more issues they possibly found with the exam and the more correct answers I'll get.    Take all the time you need NCEES... just not past 2019, please!!!!!!!    I need to know how my 2020 will start lol


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Rocky244 said:


> Yep! And I was expected to provide constant and consistent communicative updates on when I would be fixing the issues that caused the delays, and when the deliverables would be expected. Is that what is happening here?


No, because the project isn't delayed.  8-10 weeks.  They don't need to give you constant updates on why they haven't given you the results early.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Tortugo said:


> Has anyone ever worked on a project where there is absolutely zero communication with the client until the vague target completion date


YES! We had a complete set of bridge plans that the DOT was supposed to check throughout the process and they waited until the final set to give any comments and some were very significant that could have been resolved before doing more work than needed.


----------



## SB_VA

The most stressful part of THE SUCK is everyone asking if I have the results yet... like they wouldn't hear me scream in triumph or agony the moment I got them.. and then their kind, but misplaced confidence that there is no way I could have failed it.


----------



## dublish

LilFireStarter said:


> The website says 8 to 10 weeks for a reason and it is an in depth process.    I want to pass, but I want a fair grade more than anything.   To me, the more they are thinking about it, the more issues they possibly found with the exam and the more correct answers I'll get.    Take all the time you need NCEES... just not past 2019, please!!!!!!!    I need to know how my 2020 will start lol


Ah, Phase 4B: Bargaining


----------



## Rocky244

HopkinsReb said:


> No, because the project isn't delayed.  8-10 weeks.  They don't need to give you constant updates on why they haven't given you the results early.


As a customer, 8-10 weeks is not a precise enough deadline. Now the issue is I don't have a choice and can't fire the NCEES. Which is what I'm complaining about. You guys on the other hand are defending them for their vagueness for some odd reason.


----------



## txjennah PE

Rocky244 said:


> Yep! And I was expected to provide constant and consistent communicative updates on when I would be fixing the issues that caused the delays, and when the deliverables would be expected. Is that what is happening here?


No, because they are currently meeting their schedule (8-10 weeks).


----------



## Orchid PE

HopkinsReb said:


> No, because the project isn't delayed.  8-10 weeks.  They don't need to give you constant updates on why they haven't given you the results early.


They don't even owe anyone anything if they pass 10 weeks! They can do whatever they want! They have no clients.


----------



## Omgpickles

Peace be with you.


----------



## Rocky244

LilFireStarter said:


> Agreed!  I know this feeling!   I do a lot of R and D and we collaborate as a team before finalizing reports as we may have separate observations and want to document everything.   Sometimes the reports are a bit late b/c someone gets caught up in something else or gets hospitalized, a cold, etc.    Life happens.
> 
> The website says 8 to 10 weeks for a reason and it is an in depth process.    I want to pass, but I want a fair grade more than anything.   To me, the more they are thinking about it, the more issues they possibly found with the exam and the more correct answers I'll get.    Take all the time you need NCEES... just not past 2019, please!!!!!!!    I need to know how my 2020 will start lol


Except the CBT tests will be graded within days.


----------



## txjennah PE

LilFireStarter said:


> Agreed!  I know this feeling!   I do a lot of R and D and we collaborate as a team before finalizing reports as we may have separate observations and want to document everything.   Sometimes the reports are a bit late b/c someone gets caught up in something else or gets hospitalized, a cold, etc.    Life happens.
> 
> The website says 8 to 10 weeks for a reason and it is an in depth process.    I want to pass, but I want a fair grade more than anything.   To me, the more they are thinking about it, the more issues they possibly found with the exam and the more correct answers I'll get.    Take all the time you need NCEES... just not past 2019, please!!!!!!!    I need to know how my 2020 will start lol


Ah, thank you for understanding and being a voice of reason lol. Best of luck to you, I hope you see that green box.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Rocky244 said:


> As a customer, 8-10 weeks is not a precise enough deadline.


It's not a deadline.  _There is no deadline_.  It's an expected release window.



Rocky244 said:


> Now the issue is I don't have a choice and can't fire the NCEES.


Yeah you can.  Don't get your PE.  Problem solved.


----------



## Rocky244

txjennah PE said:


> No, because they are currently meeting their schedule (8-10 weeks).


That window is not acceptable to us. That is what we are complaining about. We just have no recourse because government. If you can agree to that then there is no argument. But acting like we have a choice is silly and acting like 8-10 week window is fine is silly.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

SB_VA said:


> The most stressful part of THE SUCK is everyone asking if I have the results yet... like they wouldn't hear me scream in triumph or agony the moment I got them.. and then their kind, but misplaced confidence that there is no way I could have failed it.


UGH. YES. THIS.

My grandma (God love her) told me back in April: "Oh, you're smart, you'll pass." But then I didn't. So when she told me that again this time, I said "Memaw, you said that last time." Her reply was "Well, I didn't mean it last time." (She's quick for 87, let me tell ya.)


----------



## [email protected]

txjennah PE said:


> Has no one on here ever been on a project where you experienced (wait for it) DELAYS


But every project i worked on had a concrete release day i never told my clients I will submit the project within a 14 day window. Everytime i missed the date I let them know in advance. Yes, we have delays but we also notify.


----------



## Rocky244

Chattaneer said:


> They don't even owe anyone anything if they pass 10 weeks! They can do whatever they want! They have no clients.


That's the issue. Big Government FTW.


----------



## LilFireStarter

Rocky244 said:


> As a customer, 8-10 weeks is not a precise enough deadline. Now the issue is I don't have a choice and can't fire the NCEES. Which is what I'm complaining about. You guys on the other hand are defending them for their vagueness for some odd reason.


Ever deal with a lead time?


----------



## Rocky244

HopkinsReb said:


> It's not a deadline.  _There is no deadline_.  It's an expected release window.
> 
> Yeah you can.  Don't get your PE.  Problem solved.


Oh thanks! If you don't like how the government operates just leave! Thanks Trump!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Rocky244 said:


> Oh thanks! If you don't like how the government operates just leave! Thanks Trump!


lolwut


----------



## WaitingonResults

Rocky244 said:


> That window is not acceptable to us. That is what we are complaining about. We just have no recourse because government. If you can agree to that then there is no argument. But acting like we have a choice is silly and acting like 8-10 week window is fine is silly.


Acting like they owe you an explanation as to why you haven't gotten your results before the window they give you is absurd.


----------



## Rocky244

LilFireStarter said:


> Ever deal with a lead time?


Ya all the time. Just kicked a manufacturer out of a project for not hitting theirs. Have you?


----------



## Ray_Tx

The almighty potato chip has declared results will be here by 2/2/20. Heed his proclamation!


----------



## Rocky244

WaitingonResults said:


> Acting like they owe you an explanation as to why you haven't gotten your results before the window they give you is absurd.


They owe a more precise window in my opinion.


----------



## WaitingonResults

dublish said:


> I'd like a more honest release window. Results have been released earlier than 8 weeks for all but a couple of tests in the last fifteen years. In the past 10 years, they've typically been released before the end of week 6.


so what you are saying is, you want a window, and then you want another window that might come early as a happy surprise?


----------



## Orchid PE

You will be notified when your results are available* in accordance with the policies and procedures of the licensing board you selected *during the registration process. The method of notification and* length of time it takes to receive your results vary by licensing board*. *Most* examinees will receive their notification via email from NCEES within 8–10 weeks with instructions to view your results through your MyNCEES account.

NCEES gave no deadline.

They do not owe us a deadline.

We are not their customers.

We are not their clients.

All they do is administer an exam that is accepted by licensing boards as the standard for measuring engineering competency.


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Rocky244 said:


> As a customer, 8-10 weeks is not a precise enough deadline. Now the issue is I don't have a choice and can't fire the NCEES. Which is what I'm complaining about. You guys on the other hand are defending them for their vagueness for some odd reason.


Agreed.  I think the clear inconsistency in what they say vs what actually happens makes it more vague.  We've seen results as early as 34 days, i.e. week 6.  Empirically we have a range of about 6 - 8 weeks, but they say 8 - 10 weeks.  This leaves us with realistic release times between 6 - 10 weeks.  Lol they leave plenty of room for error here.

Also, in the last 15 exams, only one has actually taken 8-10 weeks to release results.


----------



## LilFireStarter

Rocky244 said:


> Ya all the time. Just kicked a manufacturer out of a project for not hitting theirs. Have you?


Of course!  I'm employed by a manufacturer!


----------



## Rocky244

WaitingonResults said:


> so what you are saying is, you want a window, and then you want another window that might come early as a happy surprise?


I'd prefer a deadline that they have to hit or expect consequences like losing their clients. Options for test takers to pick between when they don't hit their deadlines, or if their deadlines aren't adequate.


----------



## Rocky244

Chattaneer said:


> You will be notified when your results are available* in accordance with the policies and procedures of the licensing board you selected *during the registration process. The method of notification and* length of time it takes to receive your results vary by licensing board*. *Most* examinees will receive their notification via email from NCEES within 8–10 weeks with instructions to view your results through your MyNCEES account.
> 
> NCEES gave no deadline.
> 
> They do no owe us a deadline.
> 
> We are not their customers.
> 
> We are not their clients.
> 
> All they do is administer an exam that is accepted by licensing boards as the standard for measuring engineering competency.


We are someone's client here. And there is a monopoly on this "administration". That's the entire point of my argument?


----------



## SB_VA

@GTTrekkie What Trek is your favorite?


----------



## BudW

This post exam wait period SUCKS - FYI


----------



## LilFireStarter

Rocky244 said:


> I'd prefer a deadline that they have to hit or expect consequences like losing their clients. Options for test takers to pick between when they don't hit their deadlines, or if their deadlines aren't adequate.


You do realize this is a certification board and we are not customers, right?   This is also the board that can strip the license for misuse.   They do need to provide a reasonable time... which 8 to 10 weeks is just that!  We are only at 6 weeks, 5 days!  They made no other promises.


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> We are someone's client here. And there is a monopoly on this "administration". That's the entire point of my argument?


Taking their exam does not make us their client! If anyone is their client, it's the state boards! Hello!


----------



## hElPme

Rocky244 said:


> We are someone's client here. And there is a monopoly on this "administration". That's the entire point of my argument?


The Clinton's were Epstein's clients and we all saw how that ended.......


----------



## WaitingonResults

BudW said:


> This post exam wait period SUCKS - FYI


Welcome to the suck!


----------



## Orchid PE

hElPme said:


> The Clinton's were Epstein's clients and we all saw how that ended.......


I like you.


----------



## Rocky244

LilFireStarter said:


> You do realize this is a certification board and we are not customers, right?   This is also the board that can strip the license for misuse.   They do need to provide a reasonable time... which 8 to 10 weeks is just that!  We are only at 6 weeks, 5 days!  They made no other promises.


That's the sad part of the world today. They work for the licensing board who works for US. The government is supposed to work FOR US. But that's been forgotten. If you want to practice engineering in the UNITED STATES, you have no choice but to go through these people. That's my entire point.


----------



## hElPme

SB_VA said:


> @GTTrekkie What Trek is your favorite?


Madone for me, Thats what i ride


----------



## Rocky244

Chattaneer said:


> Taking their exam does not make us their client! If anyone is their client, it's the state boards! Hello!


Great and who are the state boards clients?


----------



## txjennah PE

Rocky244 said:


> That window is not acceptable to us. That is what we are complaining about. We just have no recourse because government. If you can agree to that then there is no argument. But acting like we have a choice is silly and acting like 8-10 week window is fine is silly.


All of us here made it through the waiting period and survived.  



[email protected] said:


> But every project i worked on had a concrete release day i never told my clients I will submit the project within a 14 day window. Everytime i missed the date I let them know in advance. Yes, we have delays but we also notify.


Ok cool, but sometimes things can get delayed without a firm completion date, especially projects that have a field component. If site conditions are not amenable to your task, you may not have a target date.  I had to cancel monthly injections at one of my sites because site conditions were too saturated. What did I tell my client?  "We'll look at January for now."


----------



## TwistedLeague

WaitingonResults said:


> They gave you a release window.  8-10 weeks.  What more do you want?


That like saying the cable man is coming between 9-5 and it's 3:00 and he hasnt shown up yet....


----------



## Ray_Tx

hElPme said:


> The Clinton's were Epstein's clients and we all saw how that ended.......


honestly this has no EPSTEIN DIDN'T KILL HIMSELF place here


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> Great and who are the state boards clients?


Not us! Applying for a license doesn't make us a client. You have a messed up brain. A state licensing board is not a service provider, and they do not provide products.


----------



## Rocky244

TwistedLeague said:


> That like saying the cable man is coming between 9-5 and it's 3:00 and he hasnt shown up yet....


They're cool with that because we should just be grateful they're coming at all. Oh and if you don't like it, just don't get cable!


----------



## hElPme

hElPme said:


> The Clinton's were Epstein's clients and we all saw how that ended.......


Im sorry, we absolutely didnt, the cameras were broke......... *we all know how that ended*


----------



## MDeebs PE

Rocky244 said:


> I'd prefer a deadline that they have to hit or expect consequences like losing their clients. Options for test takers to pick between when they don't hit their deadlines, or if their deadlines aren't adequate.


You want multiple licensing boards handling engineering exams and dishing out engineering licensing recommendations, which would presumably end up using their own standards and processes? That's a quick slippery slope to totally decimating the integrity of a P.E. license.


----------



## NYSDOT

Let the show begin.


----------



## Rocky244

Chattaneer said:


> Not us! Applying for a license doesn't make us a client. You have a messed up brain. A state licensing board is not a service provider, and they do not provide products.


You're saying the government is not a service provider. And I have the messed up brain. LOL its ok you can insult me it won't upset me.


----------



## Rocky244

MDeebs said:


> You want multiple licensing boards handling engineering exams and dishing out engineering licensing recommendations, which would presumably end up using their own standards and processes? That's a quick slippery slope to totally decimating the integrity of a P.E. license.


They're going to CBT which does it in days no problem.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Rocky244 said:


> They're cool with that because we should just be grateful they're coming at all. Oh and if you don't like it, just don't get cable!


Who has cable nowadays? Disney+ all the way.


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> You're saying the government is not a service provider. And I have the messed up brain. LOL its ok you can insult me it won't upset me.


Go back to reddit.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Ray_Tx said:


> honestly this has no EPSTEIN DIDN'T KILL HIMSELF place here


But he didn’t.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Rocky244 said:


> They're going to CBT which does it in days no problem.


Which is why they're transitioning everything over to CBT. I don't get your point.


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> But he didn’t.


Riiiiiiiiight    Exactly.


----------



## LilFireStarter

Rocky244 said:


> That's the sad part of the world today. They work for the licensing board who works for US. The government is supposed to work FOR US. But that's been forgotten. If you want to practice engineering in the UNITED STATES, you have no choice but to go through these people. That's my entire point.


Well, they are there to make sure that people who don't deserve a trophy don't get it.    I know people who are retired and used to run the state boards and there is a reason for all of this and it is fair!   One of my professors used to help write the exams and would practice on us!   It is the circle of life.    If one board allows for one type of certification and another allows for another.. and an engineer is certified in a lesser and a bridge falls... yeah, no.     We are supposed to know engineering code and are supposed to pass these exams for a reason and that is for the safety of the public.


----------



## Rocky244

Chattaneer said:


> Go back to reddit.


Yikes you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Spo Power

stop bashing on NCEES.  They are working with leading edge technology here .. the 'ol Scan-tron baby!!  Plus, they're employing this other new tech .. thinks its called a telegraph or something high n fancy like that ... so give these guys a break already ... heck, you'd think they'd have one of those new fangled horseless carriages or something!!


----------



## WaitingonResults

TwistedLeague said:


> That like saying the cable man is coming between 9-5 and it's 3:00 and he hasnt shown up yet....


is he there by 5?


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> We are someone's client here. And there is a monopoly on this "administration". That's the entire point of my argument?


----------



## Omgpickles

Ray_Tx said:


> View attachment 15031
> 
> 
> The almighty potato chip has declared results will be here by 2/2/20. Heed his proclamation!


All Hail Potato Chip. Keeper of the release date.


----------



## hElPme

Ray_Tx said:


> honestly this has no EPSTEIN DIDN'T KILL HIMSELF place here


Wow, who is pressuring you to keep this a hush hush...... i refuse to be silenced


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Numbers25 said:


> The last few times I visited the spam thread it was a bit too spammy for me. I need a spam light thread.


Welcome to Spam Lite


----------



## NoVanon PE

I see some of us are in the angry phase.

The results come out when they come out. It is natural to be anxious (I am) but the release date is out of our control.

I also dont understand why people are asking the chatroom employees when results would come out. Why would they provide anything other than the canned response?


----------



## Rocky244

LilFireStarter said:


> Well, they are there to make sure that people who don't deserve a trophy don't get it.    I know people who are retired and used to run the state boards and there is a reason for all of this and it is fair!   One of my professors used to help write the exams and would practice on us!   It is the circle of life.    If one board allows for one type of certification and another allows for another.. and an engineer is certified in a lesser and a bridge falls... yeah, no.     We are supposed to know engineering code and are supposed to pass these exams for a reason and that is for the safety of the public.


I agree, I think it is important to have a registration process. But I also don't think there's anything wrong making sure that the people that run that process are doing a good job.


----------



## WaitingonResults

TwistedLeague said:


> That like saying the cable man is coming between 9-5 and it's 3:00 and he hasnt shown up yet....


Actually no, currently it is like they said they will be there from 9-5 on friday and it is 2 on Wednesday but hes not here.


----------



## TwistedLeague

The only reason I_ slightly _think the 8-10 weeks/results not coming out already is unfair, is the fact that registration has opened for the April 2020 exam. I want to be able to get my results and start studying/register for the new exam so im not mindlessly studying. Unless I can register and get my money back if I find out i passed then ignore everything I just said about me getting mad.


----------



## Rocky244

NoVanon said:


> I see some of us are in the angry phase.
> 
> The results come out when they come out. It is natural to be anxious (I am) but the release date is out of our control.
> 
> I also dont understand why people are asking the chatroom employees when results would come out. Why would they provide anything other than the canned response?


I'm actually not angry just getting tired of old timers on here pretending like since they had to wait for years for their results that we shouldn't push for a better service from the people we pay taxes to. It's like OK Boomer all over the place in here. So I figured I'd defend those that are frustrated.


----------



## Spo Power

> Are we implying NCEES is delayed in releasing or scores cause they are really secret agent men???  men in black?? hmm .. that actually might explain a lot.  My proctors for the exam did look a bit sketchy


----------



## hElPme

Rocky244 said:


> I'm actually not angry just getting tired of old timers on here pretending like since they had to wait for years for their results that we shouldn't push for a better service from the people we pay taxes to. It's like OK Boomer all over the place in here. So I figured I'd defend those that are frustrated.


You tell those Boomers!


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> I'm actually not angry just getting tired of old timers on here pretending like since they had to wait for years for their results that we shouldn't push for a better service from the people we pay taxes to. It's like OK Boomer all over the place in here. So I figured I'd defend those that are frustrated.


It sounds like it's just your entitled way of thinking and an instant gratification mindset that are getting you frustrated.


----------



## Rocky244

MDeebs said:


> Which is why they're transitioning everything over to CBT. I don't get your point.


My point was just that it clearly can be done in days, so acting like it takes weeks for a properly vetted process is just silly.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

SB_VA said:


> The most stressful part of THE SUCK is everyone asking if I have the results yet... like they wouldn't hear me scream in triumph or agony the moment I got them.. and then their kind, but misplaced confidence that there is no way I could have failed it.


hate to see it


----------



## TwistedLeague

Spo Power said:


> Are we implying NCEES is delayed in releasing or scores cause they are really secret agent men???  men in black?? hmm .. that actually might explain a lot.  My proctors for the exam did look a bit sketchy


----------



## Rocky244

Chattaneer said:


> It sounds like it's just your entitled way of thinking and an instant gratification mindset that are getting you frustrated.


Ok boomer


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> Ok boomer


That would sting if I wasn't a millennial. Wipe your mom's milk off your face and grow up.


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

For the folks that seem utterly flabbergasted by the fact that people expect results before the "8 - 10 weeks release window."


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Official Response from Melodramatic Millennials: let us professionally vent in peace. thanks


----------



## Rocky244

Chattaneer said:


> That would sting if I wasn't a millennial. Wipe your mom's milk off your face and grow up.


Wow another insult. You are really great for this board! You should be proud!


----------



## Orchid PE

Rocky244 said:


> Wow another insult. You are really great for this board! You should be proud!


I am.


----------



## TwistedLeague

TwistedLeague said:


> The only reason I_ slightly _think the 8-10 weeks/results not coming out already is unfair, is the fact that registration has opened for the April 2020 exam. I want to be able to get my results and start studying/register for the new exam so im not mindlessly studying. Unless I can register and get my money back if I find out i passed then ignore everything I just said about me getting mad.


And this:


----------



## LilFireStarter

hElPme said:


> I'm actually not angry just getting tired of old timers on here pretending like since they had to wait for years for their results that we shouldn't push for a better service from the people we pay taxes to. It's like OK Boomer all over the place in here. So I figured I'd defend those that are frustrated.


My parents are not old!


----------



## LilFireStarter

TwistedLeague said:


> And this:
> 
> View attachment 15035


Right!  I was looking at this in my email yesterday... oh well!!!


----------



## Rocky244

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> For the folks that seem utterly flabbergasted by the fact that people expect results before the "8 - 10 weeks release window."
> 
> View attachment 15034


Ya crazy, it's almost like it's meaningless. But hey just deal with it because if you don't they'll just make fun of you or insult you.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> For the folks that seem utterly flabbergasted by the fact that people expect results before the "8 - 10 weeks release window."
> 
> View attachment 15034


Nah, It's just the liberal millennials that just want things handed to them at this point and dont want to do the work/follow the rules until they get what they want....


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> For the folks that seem utterly flabbergasted by the fact that people expect results before the "8 - 10 weeks release window."
> 
> View attachment 15034


It's one thing to be disappointed they're being released later than usual (it me).  It's another to throw a tantrum.


----------



## Tortugo

TwistedLeague said:


> Nah, It's just the liberal millennials that just want things handed to them at this point and dont want to do the work/follow the rules until they get what they want....


Where the hell did this unjustified politically motivated bullshit come from?


----------



## hElPme

Rocky244 said:


> Ok boomer


Isnt much more fun to be on this side of the OK Boomer response haha


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> For the folks that seem utterly flabbergasted by the fact that people expect results before the "8 - 10 weeks release window."
> 
> View attachment 15034


THIS!!!!!


----------



## dublish

Tortugo said:


> Where the hell did this unjustified politically motivated bullshit come from?


It's 2019. What else were you expecting?


----------



## Rocky244

Tortugo said:


> Where the hell did this unjustified politically motivated bullshit come from?


Probably where the guy said I was entitled and wanted instant gratification after I called him a boomer? Lol


----------



## Orchid PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Nah, It's just the liberal millennials that just want things handed to them at this point and dont want to do the work/follow the rules until they get what they want....


Aka Rocky.


----------



## WaitingonResults

TwistedLeague said:


> Nah, It's just the liberal millennials that just want things handed to them at this point and dont want to do the work/follow the rules until they get what they want....


Liberal Millennial here, where did this bullshit come from?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Tortugo said:


> Where the hell did this unjustified politically motivated bullshit come from?


People crying everwhere. Back in my day. We shut up, did the work and waited for the results. No one is going to change the rules because your feelings got hurt. I.E. crying and rioting in the streets about the results not being out wont change a dang thing. 

I also take it your affiliation is the one i mentioned in that post. 

Also. Language


----------



## Tortugo

dublish said:


> It's 2019. What else were you expecting?


C U R R E N T Y E A R


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Chattaneer said:


> Aka Rocky.


Dude.  Rocky won the Cold War.  Lay off.


----------



## Tortugo

TwistedLeague said:


> People crying everwhere. Back in my day. We shut up, did the work and waited for the results. No one is going to change the rules because your feelings got hurt. I.E. crying and rioting in the streets about the results not being out wont change a dang thing.
> 
> I also take it your affiliation is the one i mentioned in that post.
> 
> Also. Language


Take a page out of your good old days then and continue to shut up


----------



## Orchid PE

TwistedLeague said:


> People crying everwhere. Back in my day. We shut up, did the work and waited for the results. No one is going to change the rules because your feelings got hurt. I.E. crying and rioting in the streets about the results not being out wont change a dang thing.
> 
> I also take it your affiliation is the one i mentioned in that post.
> 
> Also. Language


Poor Rocky can't get their results sooner than 8 weeks!


----------



## NYSDOT

Lets all stop, We all in this together and there is no reason to hurt some feelings.


----------



## Rocky244

That's how you know you won when they switch to attacking you instead of your argument.  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Omgpickles

So...this got super toxic super fast. Peace.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> For the folks that seem utterly flabbergasted by the fact that people expect results before the "8 - 10 weeks release window."
> 
> View attachment 15034


its the fact that people are like give us an exact date you losers! SO they didn't hit their previous early releases, great.  They don't owe you anything besides the results once graded and scored properly.  Does this wait suck?  Yes.  does whining about NCEES on here do anything?


----------



## Anthr_Engr




----------



## Rocky244

WaitingonResults said:


> its the fact that people are like give us an exact date you losers! SO they didn't hit their previous early releases, great.  They don't owe you anything besides the results once graded and scored properly.  Does this wait suck?  Yes.  does whining about NCEES on here do anything?


The whining starts the wheels of change when one day people are tired of NCEES and want something better and do something about it. So ya I'd say whining is fine.


----------



## MechanicalGamecock

Man, decided to pop in today to see if I can get some insight. This place has turned pretty volatile.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Rocky244 said:


> That's how you know you won when they switch to attacking you instead of your argument.  arty-smiley-048:


Like I agree with what the guy is saying, and thinking that you deserve results sooner because people before you got them sooner is dumb, but wtf does age and political affiliation have to do with anything?


----------



## Rocky244

Omgpickles said:


> So...this got super toxic super fast. Peace.


I won't be ever again either after I get what I want, it's obvious the people that are frequent members on this board are only here to belittle those who express their opinions.


----------



## JollyGreenGiant

I came on here just to say that other members here need to understand that “8 to 10 weeks” is not an acceptable delivery/deadline/submittal date to most people working in their respective fields. Furthermore, it’s wrong to flippantly state that those members are not acting “professionally” when they are actually working professionally and are used to being held to a high standard of communication &amp; punctuality. In their field, in their day to day career and mine to be honest, the conversation should not go like this and certainly doesn’t go like this :

Client: So when are you going to get that thing done for us?

Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.

Client: Ok, good to know but looking back on records, you typically have gotten it done around 6 weeks or so. Any odd chance it’ll be closer to 6 weeks or 8 rather than 10?

Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.

Client: Ok….so how far along are you?

Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.

Client: Ok, can you give us any idea of what has been done to date and what needs done before you can deliver? Do you need to hold a meeting?

Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.

Client: Look, it’s the holidays and people need to plan projects for next year that are dependent on the results of your thing.

Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.

Client: So you’re saying 10 weeks?

Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.

Client: And if you don’t deliver in “8 to 10” weeks, nothing happens…..because?

Professional: 8 to 10 weeks (or more).

Client: Sigh……

Look, [SIZE=11pt]I’m just here, waiting for bad news like a lot of other people. Yes, it’s frustrating but it’s also frustrating that people are being very nearly insulted for even insinuating that a hard set date for results release that could coincide with registration opening with the next exam would make sense. That it would be better to set a firm date so that registrations for exams, prep courses, and the like could be based off that set date. Hell, even some transparency would be better. “X,Y,Z need to all happen before results are released and only X has happened with Y and Z planned for these dates”. A set date and communication are both more professional and more realistic behavior for a PE than “8 to 10 weeks or more”. To understand that it is what it is but to suggest something better is possible, should not be met with insults.[/SIZE]


----------



## B-Ribs

TwistedLeague said:


> People crying everwhere. Back in my day. We shut up, did the work and waited for the results. No one is going to change the rules because your feelings got hurt. I.E. crying and rioting in the streets about the results not being out wont change a dang thing.
> 
> I also take it your affiliation is the one i mentioned in that post.
> 
> Also. Language


I talked to a Baby Boomer who is almost retired. He also freaked out a bit while waiting for his test results. So you can go pound sand with all your "millennial cry baby" and "back in my day" tough guy talk.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Rocky244 said:


> The whining starts the wheels of change when one day people are tired of NCEES and want something better and do something about it. So ya I'd say whining is fine.


2023 it is going to CBT for all exams.  That process is underway.  But if you think they give a damn about your whimpering and moaning on here you are delusional.


----------



## Rocky244

JollyGreenGiant said:


> I came on here just to say that other members here need to understand that “8 to 10 weeks” is not an acceptable delivery/deadline/submittal date to most people working in their respective fields. Furthermore, it’s wrong to flippantly state that those members are not acting “professionally” when they are actually working professionally and are used to being held to a high standard of communication &amp; punctuality. In their field, in their day to day career and mine to be honest, the conversation should not go like this and certainly doesn’t go like this :
> 
> Client: So when are you going to get that thing done for us?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, good to know but looking back on records, you typically have gotten it done around 6 weeks or so. Any odd chance it’ll be closer to 6 weeks or 8 rather than 10?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok….so how far along are you?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, can you give us any idea of what has been done to date and what needs done before you can deliver? Do you need to hold a meeting?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Look, it’s the holidays and people need to plan projects for next year that are dependent on the results of your thing.
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: So you’re saying 10 weeks?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: And if you don’t deliver in “8 to 10” weeks, nothing happens…..because?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks (or more).
> 
> Client: Sigh……
> 
> Look, [SIZE=11pt]I’m just here, waiting for bad news like a lot of other people. Yes, it’s frustrating but it’s also frustrating that people are being very nearly insulted for even insinuating that a hard set date for results release that could coincide with registration opening with the next exam would make sense. That it would be better to set a firm date so that registrations for exams, prep courses, and the like could be based off that set date. Hell, even some transparency would be better. “X,Y,Z need to all happen before results are released and only X has happened with Y and Z planned for these dates”. A set date and communication are both more professional and more realistic behavior for a PE than “8 to 10 weeks or more”. To understand that it is what it is but to suggest something better is possible, should not be met with insults.[/SIZE]


Your opinion is not a welcome one here. I tried and got told to get off my moms boobs or something.


----------



## Ray_Tx

WaitingonResults said:


> Like I agree with what the guy is saying, and thinking that you deserve results sooner because people before you got them sooner is dumb, but wtf does age and political affiliation have to do with anything?


agreed. i feel rocky is being a little spammy since it hasnt been 8 weeks but i dont feel we should attack personnal interests, age..etc. 

that goes both ways.


----------



## Rocky244

WaitingonResults said:


> 2023 it is going to CBT for all exams.  That process is underway.  But if you think they give a damn about your whimpering and moaning on here you are delusional.


They will find some other way to be miserably shit at their job, I'm sure.


----------



## WaitingonResults

JollyGreenGiant said:


> I came on here just to say that other members here need to understand that “8 to 10 weeks” is not an acceptable delivery/deadline/submittal date to most people working in their respective fields. Furthermore, it’s wrong to flippantly state that those members are not acting “professionally” when they are actually working professionally and are used to being held to a high standard of communication &amp; punctuality. In their field, in their day to day career and mine to be honest, the conversation should not go like this and certainly doesn’t go like this :
> 
> Client: So when are you going to get that thing done for us?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, good to know but looking back on records, you typically have gotten it done around 6 weeks or so. Any odd chance it’ll be closer to 6 weeks or 8 rather than 10?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok….so how far along are you?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, can you give us any idea of what has been done to date and what needs done before you can deliver? Do you need to hold a meeting?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Look, it’s the holidays and people need to plan projects for next year that are dependent on the results of your thing.
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: So you’re saying 10 weeks?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: And if you don’t deliver in “8 to 10” weeks, nothing happens…..because?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks (or more).
> 
> Client: Sigh……
> 
> Look, [SIZE=11pt]I’m just here, waiting for bad news like a lot of other people. Yes, it’s frustrating but it’s also frustrating that people are being very nearly insulted for even insinuating that a hard set date for results release that could coincide with registration opening with the next exam would make sense. That it would be better to set a firm date so that registrations for exams, prep courses, and the like could be based off that set date. Hell, even some transparency would be better. “X,Y,Z need to all happen before results are released and only X has happened with Y and Z planned for these dates”. A set date and communication are both more professional and more realistic behavior for a PE than “8 to 10 weeks or more”. To understand that it is what it is but to suggest something better is possible, should not be met with insults.[/SIZE]


Except that you are talking to the receptionist for the client who has no insight into the project to get the answers via chat, who likely isn't authorized to give any other information without risking getting fired.  How about you wait 8-10 weeks and then whine.


----------



## Beach_Vince

just FYI everyone,

Blue Origin is having a rocket launch and you can stream it live:

https://www.blueorigin.com/


----------



## TwistedLeague

B-Ribs said:


> I talked to a Baby Boomer who is almost retired. He also freaked out a bit while waiting for his test results. So you can go pound sand with all your "millennial cry baby" and "back in my day" tough guy talk.


Lmao, being 25, back in my day is literally being a millennial as well . What ever happened to "Sticks and Stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me" now its literally the opposite


----------



## WaitingonResults

Rocky244 said:


> They will find some other way to be miserably shit at their job, I'm sure.


You are a jolly soul aren't you.


----------



## kbjohn

just swinging by on my lunch break to see the positivity my fellow engineers are radiating.. back to work i guess


----------



## MDeebs PE

Rocky244 said:


> I won't be ever again either after I get what I want, it's obvious the people that are frequent members on this board are only here to belittle those who express their opinions.


Honest question. What does being active in this thread do in regards to your exam results? If you're saying you won't be here after you get your results, then just leave now lol. Most people won't be here after the results. But coming on here and trying to light everything on fire won't get your results any sooner, and clearly its just aggravating you.


----------



## Ray_Tx

Almighty Leader Justin Stine has proclaimed a peace treaty between so called "Liberals" and so called "boomers" on this glorious day.

may his words shower us in almighty glory.


----------



## Rocky244

MDeebs said:


> Honest question. What does being active in this thread do in regards to your exam results? If you're saying you won't be here after you get your results, then just leave now lol. Most people won't be here after the results. But coming on here and trying to light everything on fire won't get your results any sooner, and clearly its just aggravating you.


I came on here to see if there was any information I was missing. I am on here now defending mine and others positions from people who are choosing to belittle/tell them to stop complaining. Once I log off from that I won't be back. I'm not aggravated at all I'm eating an apple and typing with one hand while I stare at my screen waiting for an email to come through. I'm pretty sure I passed anyway.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

JollyGreenGiant said:


> I came on here just to say that other members here need to understand that “8 to 10 weeks” is not an acceptable delivery/deadline/submittal date to most people working in their respective fields. Furthermore, it’s wrong to flippantly state that those members are not acting “professionally” when they are actually working professionally and are used to being held to a high standard of communication &amp; punctuality. In their field, in their day to day career and mine to be honest, the conversation should not go like this and certainly doesn’t go like this :
> 
> Client: So when are you going to get that thing done for us?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, good to know but looking back on records, you typically have gotten it done around 6 weeks or so. Any odd chance it’ll be closer to 6 weeks or 8 rather than 10?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok….so how far along are you?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, can you give us any idea of what has been done to date and what needs done before you can deliver? Do you need to hold a meeting?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Look, it’s the holidays and people need to plan projects for next year that are dependent on the results of your thing.
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: So you’re saying 10 weeks?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: And if you don’t deliver in “8 to 10” weeks, nothing happens…..because?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks (or more).
> 
> Client: Sigh……
> 
> Look, [SIZE=11pt]I’m just here, waiting for bad news like a lot of other people. Yes, it’s frustrating but it’s also frustrating that people are being very nearly insulted for even insinuating that a hard set date for results release that could coincide with registration opening with the next exam would make sense. That it would be better to set a firm date so that registrations for exams, prep courses, and the like could be based off that set date. Hell, even some transparency would be better. “X,Y,Z need to all happen before results are released and only X has happened with Y and Z planned for these dates”. A set date and communication are both more professional and more realistic behavior for a PE than “8 to 10 weeks or more”. To understand that it is what it is but to suggest something better is possible, should not be met with insults.[/SIZE]


Very well put.


----------



## leggo PE

Reposting a very old thing that might be of some use for everyone!

View attachment 9458


----------



## jak_jak

Thanks guys I almost forgot about my pending results.


----------



## WaitingonResults

CHAT IS UP THEY ARE BACK FROM LUNCH!


----------



## Whovian

On the prep course website “risk free enrollment” it states if you are still waiting to hear, you can enroll. If you tell them you passed before the first live class date they will refund 100%


----------



## Rocky244

jak_jak said:


> Thanks guys I almost forgot about my pending results.


Haha honestly glad I could be part of help!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

WaitingonResults said:


> CHAT IS UP THEY ARE BACK FROM LUNCH!


Please no


----------



## leggo PE

Let's also please remember to keep things civil, despite whatever your engineering discipline may be.


----------



## WaitingonResults

HopkinsReb said:


> Please no


don't chat them, but that means they are back from lunch.


----------



## NotBornTesla

Did anybody take the PPI class, they sent me an email saying early bird pricing ends tomorrow. Do they know something we don’t know?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I kind of thought this was for us to complain and be miserable waiting together.  A place where we could vent, and not be told to shut up and that we're just entitled liberal millennials. Dude, I'm on super edge waiting for these results, but I don't stoop to insults and belittling.


----------



## LilFireStarter

TwistedLeague said:


> Lmao, being 25, back in my day is literally being a millennial as well . What ever happened to "Sticks and Stones may break my bones but words will never hurt me" now its literally the opposite


OMG this just made my day!


----------



## omar711

Not sure how many others on here took the FE when it was still on paper but I did. Results weren't sent out until the 15th that year (2011), it was a Thursday. The VA board has a planned celebration for new licensees this upcoming Monday, 12/16. Hopefully they know something we don't know and that's why they scheduled it for then. It's happening in the middle of the workday so I would think anyone attending should know ahead of time. Praying results are actually out for that...tomorrow then...maybe...and praying I'm on the list.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

NotBornTesla said:


> Did anybody take the PPI class, they sent me an email saying early bird pricing ends tomorrow. Do they know something we don’t know?


They do not know anything we don't know.  The tests have not been released to anybody, PPI included.


----------



## GTTrekkie

SB_VA said:


> @GTTrekkie What Trek is your favorite?


Deep Space Nine! What about yours? It was very sad to hear about the passing of Aron and Rene...


----------



## Rocky244

MeowMeow said:


> I kind of thought this was for us to complain and be miserable waiting together.  A place where we could vent, and not be told to shut up and that we're just entitled liberal millennials. Dude, I'm on super edge waiting for these results, but I don't stoop to insults and belittling.


[SIZE= 14.3px]*WATCH THE LANGUAGE @Rocky244.  This is your only warning.  Use of offensive language will result in a permanent ban.*[/SIZE]


----------



## dublish

NotBornTesla said:


> Did anybody take the PPI class, they sent me an email saying early bird pricing ends tomorrow. Do they know something we don’t know?


They know it's easier to keep your money if you sign up before the results are announced than if you wait until you know you passed.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Rocky244 said:


> I came on here to see if there was any information I was missing. I am on here now defending mine and others positions from people who are choosing to belittle/tell them to stop complaining. Once I log off from that I won't be back. I'm not aggravated at all I'm eating an apple and typing with one hand while I stare at my screen waiting for an email to come through. I'm pretty sure I passed anyway.


I think 8-10 weeks is a long time to wait too. But there's literally nothing I or anyone else can do about it. We decided to be engineers, take the test and get a license. So this wait is just part of the process. There's literally nothing we can do to change it, and complaining that the results take too long won't do anybody any good. NCEES isn't going to read this thread and open the floodgates on the results.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Rocky244 said:


> [SIZE= 14.3px]_EDITED FOR LANGUAGE_[/SIZE]


Never fails to get a laugh.


----------



## dublish

Rocky244 said:


> _EDITED FOR LANGUAGE_


Don't think I've ever seen this before. What sparked that meltdown?


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

dublish said:


> Don't think I've ever seen this before. What sparked that meltdown?


It's a copypasta


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

today is not.


----------



## Rocky244

dublish said:


> Don't think I've ever seen this before. What sparked that meltdown?


https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/navy-seal-copypasta


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

since we can't fight the NCEES We have decided to fight each other... Side note any one playing the new call of duty on Xbox one, or am I the only engineer who doesn't play video games on the computer?


----------



## TwistedLeague

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> since we can't fight the NCEES We have derided to fight each other... Side note any one playing the new call of duty on Xbox one, or  am I the only engineer who doesn't play video games on the computer?


OSRS MOBILE BOIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## kbjohn

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> since we can't fight the NCEES We have derided to fight each other... Side note any one playing the new call of duty on Xbox one, or  am I the only engineer who doesn't play video games on the computer?


XB1 4 lyfe


----------



## Cgravity

I'm gonna go ahead and say it " No results today. Check back tomorrow"


----------



## Waiting

Cgravity said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say it " No results today. Check back tomorrow"


----------



## numbr44coldcuts

kbjohn said:


> XB1 4 lyfe


PS4 nerds


----------



## RoastedOtter

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> since we can't fight the NCEES We have decided to fight each other... Side note any one playing the new call of duty on Xbox one, or am I the only engineer who doesn't play video games on the computer?


XB1!


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

kbjohn said:


> XB1 4 lyfe


4 lyfe? what a bout the next gen Xbox? lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Since no one bother to read this last time. I will once again try to interject some logic...



RBHeadge PE said:


> Does it take long to grade a scantron? No. But there are a lot of other things that go into grading the test that need to be considered. So let's take a quick look at those things, using round numbers.
> 
> Day 0 - Test
> 
> Shipping the test sheets from the 100+ test sites to NCEES in South Carolina. -  *5 days*, which includes weekends and "ground" shipping from remote locations like Guam, CNMI, Hawai'i and international locations.
> 
> Actually running the 20,000-30,000 scantron pages that arrive - *3 days*
> 
> Manual double check of the scantron grading of the tests. Lets say that they manually check 5% of the scantrons vs the total. This is still a 1000 pages - *5 days*
> 
> Statistical analysis of the results to identify anomalies; collecting reports of weird questions from around the country, investigating incidents of potential cheating, etc. - *14 days*, including weekends.
> 
> Assembling test exam committees to review anomalous questions and other statistical quirks, determination of cut score for newer tests based on analysis, and disposition of various items listed in the previous entry. - Probably overlaps with the above to a certain extent, but the smaller exams always schedule their exam meetings late in the grading cycle, so excluding overlap, lets give it *5 days*, but more is possible with a new and smaller exam
> 
> Miscellaneous administrative work, including uploading results, QA, management approvals, and communicating results to the Boards - *3 days*
> 
> Add it up and you get about 35 days, which is consistent with the April release times. Add a few more days for the November holidays and you get something closer to the 40ish days we tend to see for the October results.
> 
> You can argue with my assumptions for durations, but the turnaround time of slightly over a month passes the sniff test.
> 
> *Someone else posted a similar analysis a few years ago but I can't find it. Hence I'm recreating it here. If someone has the link, please post it.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Since no one bother to read this last time. I will once again try to interject some logic...


Don't use logic they don't listen!


----------



## SB_VA

GTTrekkie said:


> Deep Space Nine! What about yours? It was very sad to hear about the passing of Aron and Rene...


That was so sad.  And the meme's of Odo chasing Nog into the next... sniff..

I grew up watching TNG so that's default the best   I loved watching Worf and O'Brien move over to DSN.  I'm going back through the series and re-watching.


----------



## southern_engineer

SB_VA said:


> That was so sad.  And the meme's of Odo chasing Nog into the next... sniff..
> 
> I grew up watching TNG so that's default the best   I loved watching Worf and O'Brien move over to DSN.  I'm going back through the series and re-watching.


Same, was raised on TNG so that will always be #1 with DS9 as a close second. Followed by TOS, VOY, and ENT a good bit further back.

@GTTrekkie What year did you make it outta Ma Tech?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SB_VA said:


> That was so sad.  And the meme's of Odo chasing Nog into the next... sniff..
> 
> I grew up watching TNG so that's default the best   I loved watching Worf and O'Brien move over to DSN.  I'm going back through the series and re-watching.






southern_engineer said:


> Same, was raised on TNG so that will always be #1 with DS9 as a close second. Followed by TOS, VOY, and ENT a good bit further back.
> 
> @GTTrekkie What year did you make it outta Ma Tech?


I also grew up on TNG and loved it. I went back and watch some recently and it doesn't hold up as well as I hoped. Still very good, but not amazing like I thought it was back in the 90s.

DS9 SUCKED!!!! It was a shitty rip off of Babylon 5. DS9 is the worst of all the series IMO.


----------



## Waiting




----------



## Aspiring_PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> since we can't fight the NCEES We have decided to fight each other... Side note any one playing the new call of duty on Xbox one, or am I the only engineer who doesn't play video games on the computer?


Not the new COD but BO4 on Xbox One


----------



## southern_engineer

jean15paul_PE said:


> I also grew up on TNG and loved it. I went back and watch some recently and it doesn't hold up as well as I hoped.
> 
> DS9 SUCKED!!!! It was a shitty rip off of Babylon 5. DS9 is the worst of all the series IMO.


I think they still hold up as decent TV, but the pacing is dated and the action is campy. Still wholesome!

Ok valid to dislike DS9, but you'll want to check your dates there as DS9 aired prior to Babylon. So the worst you could say is that Babylon much improved upon the premise of DS9.


----------



## GTTrekkie

southern_engineer said:


> Same, was raised on TNG so that will always be #1 with DS9 as a close second. Followed by TOS, VOY, and ENT a good bit further back.
> 
> @GTTrekkie What year did you make it outta Ma Tech?


@southern_engineer made it out in 2013!


----------



## SB_VA

southern_engineer said:


> I think they still hold up as decent TV, but the pacing is dated and the action is campy. Still wholesome!
> 
> Ok valid to dislike DS9, but you'll want to check your dates there as DS9 aired prior to Babylon. So the worst you could say is that Babylon much improved upon the premise of DS9.


I still watch them!  Pacing is slower than TV now, but that's ok.  Everything doesn't need to be in your face and explode-y.  

B5 was actually pitched to Paramont and turned down prior to WB picking it up, so there is a possibility of 'borrowing'


----------



## TwistedLeague

Woah Woah... I think we're getting too far off topic here....

Anyone message NCEES about results recently?


----------



## Eager&Anxious




----------



## Trolling_4_Laughs

TwistedLeague said:


> Woah Woah... I think we're getting too far off topic here....
> 
> Anyone message NCEES about results recently?


Cause that's totally gonna help! cough not


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Trolling_for_Laughs said:


> Cause that's totally gonna help! cough not


Try it.


----------



## Spo Power

shout out to Star Trek Discovery ... most excellent series


----------



## bdpalmer

omar711 said:


> Not sure how many others on here took the FE when it was still on paper but I did. Results weren't sent out until the 15th that year (2011), it was a Thursday. The VA board has a planned celebration for new licensees this upcoming Monday, 12/16. Hopefully they know something we don't know and that's why they scheduled it for then. It's happening in the middle of the workday so I would think anyone attending should know ahead of time. Praying results are actually out for that...tomorrow then...maybe...and praying I'm on the list.


Here's the content I'm here for, conspiracies to give us hope each day and then be crushed again at 5pm when there are still no results. Do you know the exact date this was added to their schedule and released to the public? If it was recent maybe they know something. If it's been scheduled for a while my money is on them just going off past release dates. Does anybody else's boards have celebrations like this one scheduled? Also is anyone aware of any instances where a celebration was scheduled but then had to be rescheduled due to late results.


----------



## TSLT2010

Don't you all work?  talking about Disney + tv shows and Xbox? I'm here seating in a bunch of work thinking how to finish and not do anything at the same time...I hope all of you pass this freaking exam because I feel the anxiety on you all


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> Try it.


You're a bad influence.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer said:


> You're a bad influence.


No you.


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> No you.


No you.


----------



## JayKay PE

MeowMeow said:


> Me when a coworker asks if I've gotten the results yet.
> 
> Also me when somebody on this thread keeps telling people to chill out and get a hobby. Or tells people to go back and read hundreds of replies.
> 
> This. is. rough.


As someone who had to sit the exam three times, while working a 65+ hours week consulting in the field, constantly getting told by my principals that I'll get it because I'm smart: Don't worry.  You'll get it someday.  Things are rough right now but relax.  Take a deep breath.  Maybe don't have another cup of coffee.

Spiral into an ice cream + Parks and Rec rerun cycle and get your work done at the office.  The days are shorter, take care of yourself and hydrate.

Just breath.  Results are coming.  For better or worse, the sun will still rise tomorrow.  *pat pat*


----------



## TSLT2010

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who had to sit the exam three times, while working a 65+ hours week consulting in the field, constantly getting told by my principals that I'll get it because I'm smart: Don't worry.  You'll get it someday.  Things are rough right now but relax.  Take a deep breath.  Maybe don't have another cup of coffee.
> 
> Spiral into an ice cream + Parks and Rec rerun cycle and get your work done at the office.  The days are shorter, take care of yourself and hydrate.
> 
> Just breath.  Results are coming.  For better or worse, the sun will still rise tomorrow.  *pat pat*


I heard you!!!! I had to go to Publix and buy an ice cream pint (keto to make it healthier)  and eat it in the office while everyone ask me for the result and then cheers me at the same time


----------



## Victor1990

all predictions failed !


----------



## Trolling_4_Laughs

bdhlphcdh said:


> Try it.





It totally worked......

They'll be out in 8-10 weeks !!!!


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who had to sit the exam three times, while working a 65+ hours week consulting in the field, constantly getting told by my principals that I'll get it because I'm smart: Don't worry.  You'll get it someday.  Things are rough right now but relax.  Take a deep breath.  Maybe don't have another cup of coffee.
> 
> Spiral into an ice cream + Parks and Rec rerun cycle and get your work done at the office.  The days are shorter, take care of yourself and hydrate.
> 
> Just breath.  Results are coming.  For better or worse, the sun will still rise tomorrow.  **pat pat**


Honestly, the *pat pat* just really did it for me. Made me feel like I got an internet hug. Love to see it. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## JayKay PE

TSLT2010 said:


> I heard you!!!! I had to go to Publix and buy an ice cream pint (keto to make it healthier)  and eat it in the office while everyone ask me for the result and then cheers me at the same time


I don't understand keto, but good for you to make a choice that's healthier for you!  I kinda just lurked around the office and hoped nobody asked (I was mostly a geotech firm, so they all just know I took the exam).  Felt horrible when someone was like, "And this is Jay Kay, PE" and I was like, "No, no, just Jay Kay".

Sucks because in NY I couldn't call myself an "Engineer/PE" until I got my license number...which was another 3 months after I received my results.


----------



## JayKay PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Honestly, the *pat pat* just really did it for me. Made me feel like I got an internet hug. Love to see it. Thanks for the encouragement!


Everyone on this board has gone through what you're all going through!  We all commiserate with this pain and anxiety and not knowing!  Things are a lot faster nowadays, but I remember having to take my FE in a huge college basketball court in Brooklyn and dying to get my results for months!  Things can always get worse, so worry about them tomorrow if they're still there.

Passing an exam...you can always retry or reapply.  Worrying about it too much isn't healthy.  Take care of yourself.  Hydrate.  JK is here for virtual hugs/pats/hope.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

southern_engineer said:


> I think they still hold up as decent TV, but the pacing is dated and the action is campy. Still wholesome!
> 
> Ok valid to dislike DS9, but you'll want to check your dates there as DS9 aired prior to Babylon. So the worst you could say is that Babylon much improved upon the premise of DS9.


Interesting. I stand corrected.
I swear I remember watching a lot of Babylon 5 and then DS9 premiering, but it looks like they both came out at basically the same time Jan 93 for DS9 and Feb 93 for Babylon.

Related, but unknown at the time I made my original point. I found this is my googling. Even though they came out at the same time, there is evidence that DS9 producers were actively ripping off B5.
https://www.tor.com/2013/02/26/is-this-the-smoking-gun-proving-deep-space-nine-ripped-off-babylon-5/


----------



## gEEk

This... Just all of this.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SB_VA said:


> I still watch them!  Pacing is slower than TV now, but that's ok.  Everything doesn't need to be in your face and explode-y.
> 
> B5 was actually pitched to Paramont and turned down prior to WB picking it up, so there is a possibility of 'borrowing'


I didn't know that, but just shared an article about it. Oh to be young and naive again.


----------



## JayKay PE

gEEk said:


> This... Just all of this.


Opinion: chocolate hazelnut dacquoise or Medovik/honey layer cake?


----------



## noPE

It looks like for a minute there we have discovered a new phase.  Phase 6 - Mass Hysteria making Results Phase 7.


----------



## TSLT2010

in another topic - do you think that score can be cut  up to 60%? lol


----------



## JayKay PE

noPE said:


> It looks like for a minute there we have discovered a new phase.  Phase 6 - Mass Hysteria making Results Phase 7.


It was like one of those horrible, horrible, boat-rides at the theme park where you go back and forth.  It starts out slow.  Nobody's concerned.  Starts to go a little higher.  Nervous laughter.  Nobody else seems as concerned as you.  Starts to go higher.  Child next to you has thrown up.  An older gentlemen has passed out.  The ride operator is yelling they can't stop it.

The ride continues to climb and you wonder if you told your child you loved them this morning.


----------



## JayKay PE

Victor1990 said:


> all predictions failed !


False!  I predicted yesterday I was going to get drunk and bake!  AND I DID BOTH.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST

wait, sorry, no, fuck, wrong thread


----------



## fyrfytr310

Patriots caught cheating again.  Just focus on that.


----------



## Fisherman504

TSLT2010 said:


> in another topic - do you think that score can be cut  up to 60%? lol


no


----------



## Beach_Vince

Pineapple on Pizza, yay or nay?


----------



## ca mech

I know I asked this a couple days ago...

Does anyone know if the Controls cut score meeting has happened?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Beach_Vince said:


> Pineapple on Pizza, yay or nay?


1000000000000% yes


----------



## JayKay PE

Beach_Vince said:


> Pineapple on Pizza, yay or nay?


:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## gEEk

JayKay PE said:


> Opinion: chocolate hazelnut dacquoise or Medovik/honey layer cake?


chocolate hazelnut dacquoise for sure!


----------



## JayKay PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Patriots caught cheating again.  Just focus on that.


Wait, is this in addition to what was talked about a few days ago?

What are they, hiding behind a bush with a large camera?  At least be sneaky about it, guys! C'mon!


----------



## Beach_Vince

TSLT2010 said:


> in another topic - do you think that score can be cut  up to 60%? lol


doubt it, got a 61% last time and failed, however I do think I was very close to the cut-off score though, probably by like 2 or 3 questions


----------



## dublish

TwistedLeague said:


> 1000000000000% yes


You monster.


----------



## JayKay PE

gEEk said:


> chocolate hazelnut dacquoise for sure!


Yes!  Perfect!  I've tried it before and I felt like my almond slivers were too thick, but I think I have an 'activity-free' Sunday coming up, so I can overnight the meringue in the oven to attempt this again!  Favorite baked good?


----------



## TwistedLeague

dublish said:


> You monster.


A tomato is a fruit and y'all put that on pizza with no hesitation....


----------



## bdpalmer

ca mech said:


> I know I asked this a couple days ago...
> 
> Does anyone know if the Controls cut score meeting has happened?


We have not heard any information on if it happened or not. Someone had messaged NCEES live chat a week ago asking about it and they were told no. However it did not seem like the live chat was really understanding what was being asked


----------



## Fisherman504

ca mech said:


> I know I asked this a couple days ago...
> 
> Does anyone know if the Controls cut score meeting has happened?


Scroll back and read the forums. You'll find it.


----------



## JayKay PE

TSLT2010 said:


> in another topic - do you think that score can be cut  up to 60%? lol


Wait, you got a percentage?  I only got number correct...and even then, I feel like I still didn't pass (though I got that green box taunting me, and I don't even need to be a PE at my current job)


----------



## Spo Power

pack it up for the day?  sure this is all part of cyber warefare group testing out their enhanced interrogation techniques ...

results will never come ... we have all been terminated!!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Very super random as* question: Are the PE CBT exams open book or do you get a review manual like the FE?

My biggest fear is I keep failing the PE exam until it becomes CBT then keep failing it some more....


----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> A tomato is a fruit and y'all put that on pizza with no hesitation....


THAT'S WHY PIZZA IS HEALTHY AND PART OF THE FOOD PYRAMID.

GOD.  IT'S LIKE YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT AMERICAN NUTRITIONAL STANDARDS.


----------



## Spo Power

hey, someone send in Chuck Norris into NCEES .. he'll roundhouse kick the results loose!!!!  All hail Chuck!!


----------



## pse19622

JayKay PE said:


> :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


Nothing is more polarizing than the topic of pineapple as a pizza topping lol!


----------



## NoVanon PE




----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Very super random as* question: Are the PE CBT exams open book or do you get a review manual like the FE?
> 
> My biggest fear is I keep failing the PE exam until it becomes CBT then keep failing it some more....


You get a searchable pdf of their reference manual?  Personally, I was terrified of CBT, so I made sure to sit for the last enviro and thanked my stars that I finally passed after three times (and, surprisingly, waiting for the last pass was less painful since I had a huge project dumped on me from someone leaving the company).

Failure is a part of life.  How you react to it shows how you are as a person.


----------



## CHouse PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Very super random as* question: Are the PE CBT exams open book or do you get a review manual like the FE?
> 
> My biggest fear is I keep failing the PE exam until it becomes CBT then keep failing it some more....


You only get a reference manual... just like the CBT FE format.


----------



## JayKay PE

Spo Power said:


> hey, someone send in Chuck Norris into NCEES .. he'll roundhouse kick the results loose!!!!  All hail Chuck!!


But...the real question is, which version of Chuck Norris should be sent?  I'm particular to porn-stach Noriss, myself.


----------



## dublish

TwistedLeague said:


> Very super random as* question: Are the PE CBT exams open book or do you get a review manual like the FE?
> 
> My biggest fear is I keep failing the PE exam until it becomes CBT then keep failing it some more....


NCEES Reference Handbook is the only resource you get for the CBT. It's almost tempting to wait for the switch, but civil doesn't change until 2023.


----------



## TwistedLeague

CHouse said:


> You only get a reference manual... just like the CBT FE format.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhit


----------



## Orchid PE

CHouse said:


> You only get a reference manual... just like the CBT FE format.


I've been wonder about the NEC questions. Searchable NEC or physical book?


----------



## JayKay PE

Spo Power said:


> pack it up for the day?  sure this is all part of cyber warefare group testing out their enhanced interrogation techniques ...
> 
> results will never come ... we have all been terminated!!


I mean.  I feel pretty good.  Had myself a cuppa.  Sitting next to a heater because my office has too many windows.

Wishing it would snow.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

I know this would never happen, but it would be cool if they published some kind of progress report, but then they would probably be even more scrutinized.


----------



## TwistedLeague

dublish said:


> NCEES Reference Handbook is the only resource you get for the CBT. It's almost tempting to wait for the switch, but civil doesn't change until 2023.


Oh whew.... That makes me feel a tad better. I get 6 more tries to pass.


----------



## JayKay PE

pse19622 said:


> Nothing is more polarizing than the topic of pineapple as a pizza topping lol!


As someone who lived in NYC/LI and then moved to the Midwest: I hate pineapple on pizza (can't have ham, since I'm allergic to pork), but at this point...I'd eat it since they don't know what pizza is out here.  T_T


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> I know this would never happen, but it would be cool if they published some kind of progress report, but then they would probably be even more scrutinized.


If Dominos can keep me up to date on the status of my pizza, I should be able to get updated statuses on my exams.


----------



## JayKay PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> I know this would never happen, but it would be cool if they published some kind of progress report, but then they would probably be even more scrutinized.


Like...like the Dominos tracker.  You want the Dominos Tracker but for your exam?  This is the reason why their pizza is so bad.  I'm blaming you now.


----------



## TwistedLeague

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who lived in NYC/LI and then moved to the Midwest: I hate pineapple on pizza (can't have ham, since I'm allergic to pork), but at this point...I'd eat it since they don't know what pizza is out here.  T_T


Still better than Vegan pizza.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> bdhlphcdh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this would never happen, but it would be cool if they published some kind of progress report, but then they would probably be even more scrutinized.
> 
> 
> 
> If Dominos can keep me up to date on the status of my pizza, I should be able to get updated statuses on my exams.
Click to expand...

This is why I love you.  Twinsies thoughts!


----------



## VA_repeat

Anyone from Maryland or Alabama? Those results came out the earliest last year. Please update us so that we can at least experience mass hysteria for one hour after you guys.

also I think I’m currently experiencing temporary insanity


----------



## Aiden

I guess no results today. Everyone should enter the spam thread!


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Chattaneer said:


> If Dominos can keep me up to date on the status of my pizza, I should be able to get updated statuses on my exams.


Truth!


----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Still better than Vegan pizza.


This is upsetting.  Don't talk to me or my child ever again.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is why I love you.  Twinsies thoughts!


Awe! I _feel_ loved!


----------



## Omgpickles

This thread has found peace.


----------



## JayKay PE

VA_repeat said:


> Anyone from Maryland or Alabama? Those results came out the earliest last year. Please update us so that we can at least experience mass hysteria for one hour after you guys.
> 
> also I think I’m currently experiencing temporary insanity


You know what you should do?  Go get a pint (ice cream or beer or one of those weird wine spritzy things [I won't judge (I will judge)]), take a walk.  Sit on a bench next to a lake with ducks.  Important for it to be ducks!  Swans are assholes.  Eat and/or drink pint.  Relax.

Hopefully you remember to bring your jacket.  It is cold.  Please bundle up.  I want you to be healthy for the new year.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Awe! I _feel_ loved!


...

that's my penis?

Is that the correct response?  I feel dirty.  I'm sorry.  I shouldn't have objectified you.


----------



## Orchid PE

Omgpickles said:


> This thread has found peace.


Post one more time, I dare you.


----------



## JayKay PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> Truth!


I don't know if I'd want Juan fondling my results, though.  Get them all greasy.  State will send it back saying my results are invalid due to garlic sum sauce.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

VA_repeat said:


> Anyone from Maryland or Alabama? Those results came out the earliest last year. Please update us so that we can at least experience mass hysteria for one hour after you guys.
> 
> also I think I’m currently experiencing temporary insanity


me! believe me, I will be posting on here when they are available!


----------



## CHouse PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've been wonder about the NEC questions. Searchable NEC or physical book?


Don't know that you'll get either. I took the CBT in Environmental and they provide a few regulation references in the searchable manual, but not many. You just had to have knowledge of regulations for qualitative questions.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...
> 
> that's my penis?
> 
> Is that the correct response?  I feel dirty.  I'm sorry.  I shouldn't have objectified you.


Well that escalated quickly, IYKWIM  .


----------



## Fisherman504

bdhlphcdh said:


> I know this would never happen, but it would be cool if they published some kind of progress report, but then they would probably be even more scrutinized.


Yeah they do give you a progress report. It's in your login. It says pending.


----------



## JayKay PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> me! believe me, I will be posting on here when they are available!


YOU SHOULD ENJOY YOUR RESULTS AND HIDE THEM FROM THE WORLD.

My favorite thing about PE exam results: say it to a random waiter and they're like, "I don't know what that is, but okay, you're not getting a free dessert"

Which is bullshit.  I wanted that cookie cake.  I DESERVED IT.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Well that escalated quickly, IYKWIM  .


I mean, I do like erecting rigid structures quickly and without notice.  DID YOU SEE MY SECONDARY CONTAINMENT PAD? *hurr hurr hurr*


----------



## TXAZCO

TwistedLeague said:


> A tomato is a fruit and y'all put that on pizza with no hesitation....


It's vege....


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Mine says: Report Pending more information.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is why I love you.  Twinsies thoughts!


Also,


----------



## Fisherman504

Fisherman504 said:


> Yeah they do give you a progress report. It's in your login. It says pending.


My clone finally liked my comment. Wow. Took you long enough @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE

TXAZCO said:


> TwistedLeague said:
> 
> 
> 
> A tomato is a fruit and y'all put that on pizza with no hesitation....
> 
> 
> 
> It's vege....
Click to expand...

False.  They are killers.


----------



## Orchid PE

Fisherman504 said:


> My clone finally liked my comment. Wow. Took you long enough @ChebyshevII PE


_Your _clone?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Also,
> 
> View attachment 15068


----------



## JayKay PE

Fisherman504 said:


> My clone finally liked my comment. Wow. Took you long enough @ChebyshevII PE


Uh, cheby-chebbs the second is def the original deal.  Ignore that second.  They're the main deal.

THEY KNOW MY NAME AND HAVE CONTROL OF ME.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I do like erecting rigid structures quickly and without notice.  DID YOU SEE MY SECONDARY CONTAINMENT PAD? *hurr hurr hurr*


*stands with mouth wide open, shocked*


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> *stands with mouth wide open, shocked*


I'd close that mouth.  Never know when a wide load might be backing up into an access point.

...these are bad and I should feel bad.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Beach_Vince said:


> Pineapple on Pizza, yay or nay?


I like a good pineapple and ham pizza


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fisherman504 said:


> My clone finally liked my comment. Wow. Took you long enough @ChebyshevII PE


Who’s a clone of who now?


----------



## TwistedLeague

JayKay PE said:


> I'd close that mouth.  Never know when a wide load might be backing up into an access point.
> 
> ...these are bad and I should feel bad.


At this point idk whats more excruciating . Watching you two go back and forth or waiting for these results


----------



## Fisherman504

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Who’s a clone of who now?


Clone of a clone.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'd close that mouth.  Never know when a wide load might be backing up into an access point.
> 
> ...these are bad and I should feel bad.


*debates if has 3 minutes to step away from desk*


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Who’s a clone of who now?






Fisherman504 said:


> Clone of a clone.


Are you guys like Jango and Boba?


----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> At this point idk whats more excruciating . Watching you two go back and forth or waiting for these results


Please.  We are so much more excruciating.  Like nails on a chalkboard.  Or having to get a clean room booties on your shoe while everyone else waits on you, and the sweat slowly drips down your back because you're putting it on backwards, and maybe nobody will notice.

But they notice.


----------



## JayKay PE

WAIT.  WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT THE LAST TOPIC THAT CAME UP IN THE LAST OCTOBER TESTING ROUND.

KNICKERS THE COW!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Are you guys like Jango and Boba?


More like boba and stormtrooper.


----------



## JayKay PE

Seriously?  No response?

It better be because you guys are googling knickers, because they are the best thing in this world and we must protect them!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> WAIT.  WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT THE LAST TOPIC THAT CAME UP IN THE LAST OCTOBER TESTING ROUND.
> 
> KNICKERS THE COW!!!!


I looked it up on youtube. For a second I thought my mother-in-law started a youtube channel.


----------



## Fisherman504

No. Don't under rate me. I'm Anakin and you're Obi-Wan.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys like Jango and Boba?
> 
> 
> 
> More like boba and stormtrooper.
Click to expand...

More like jenga and bobba tea!


----------



## StructuralForensics

Been lurking for the past few weeks - finally broke down and created an account. This waiting game is figuratively killing me..


----------



## JayKay PE

Fisherman504 said:


> No. Don't under rate me. I'm Anakin and you're Obi-Wan.


...you hate sand?  But don't you live in a state with a lot of beach?


----------



## Orchid PE

StructuralForensics said:


> Been lurking for the past few weeks - finally broke down and created an account. This waiting game is figuratively killing me..


I stole your rep cherry.


----------



## Fisherman504

JayKay PE said:


> ...you hate sand?  But don't you live in a state with a lot of beach?


Gulf shores isn't a beach. It's a dump site.


----------



## JayKay PE

StructuralForensics said:


> Been lurking for the past few weeks - finally broke down and created an account. This waiting game is figuratively killing me..


You know what waiting game figuratively killed me?  The one for the ladies room during a musical intermission.  Literally everyone over the age of 90 booked it to get there and then took their damn time fussing about.  IT'S FUCKING PANTYHOSE, GERTRUDE.  IT GOES ON THE SAME WAY IT COMES OFF.

Almost pee'd myself in Times Square.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fisherman504 said:


> No. Don't under rate me. I'm Anakin and you're Obi-Wan.


So, I have the high ground?


----------



## Fisherman504

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, I have the high ground?


Ugh..........Technically yes, but I restore the balance to the force.


----------



## Orchid PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Gulf shores isn't a beach. It's a dump site.


Gulf shores AL?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Almost pee'd myself in Times Square.


Isn't this pretty much Times Square any other time?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, I have the high ground?






Fisherman504 said:


> Ugh..........Technically yes, but I restore the balance to the force.


This...confuses me.


----------



## StructuralForensics

JayKay PE said:


> You know what waiting game figuratively killed me?  The one for the ladies room during a musical intermission.  Literally everyone over the age of 90 booked it to get there and then took their damn time fussing about.  IT'S FUCKING PANTYHOSE, GERTRUDE.  IT GOES ON THE SAME WAY IT COMES OFF.
> 
> Almost pee'd myself in Times Square.


Sounds like a perfect instance for a tactical funnel, bottle, and janitors closet.


----------



## WALIDPE

Yaaay almost page # 100 on this topic


----------



## Orchid PE

Top? Y'all should visit the spam thread.


----------



## Aspiring_PE




----------



## dublish

Chattaneer said:


> Top? Y'all should visit the spam thread.


I thought this was the spam thread.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Isn't this pretty much Times Square any other time?


I mean, who hasn't pee'd in Times Square?  Am I right, or am I right?



StructuralForensics said:


> Sounds like a perfect instance for a tactical funnel, bottle, and janitors closet.


Not going to lie, I forgot my collapsible funnel that day and didn't have one of those ultra-exciting pee-while-standing girls tube thingies.

I just shoved a 93-year old lady out of a stall and pee'd on her to show dominance.  I made eye contact with the other old ladies so they'd remember later when I was calling a taxi outside the theater.


----------



## JayKay PE

dublish said:


> I thought this was the spam thread.


*giggle snort inhale drink up nose*


----------



## Orchid PE

dublish said:


> I thought this was the spam thread.


Take it back. TAKE IT BACK!


----------



## JayKay PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> View attachment 15071


I am sorry you are a dog, but you have great penmanship?


----------



## TXAZCO

Fisherman504 said:


> Gulf shores isn't a beach. It's a dump site.


do you live in Houston and love fishing?


----------



## bdpower

the exam day in baton rouge was a miserable rain storm most of the day

only fitting that they make us even more miserable by taking longer than previous sessions to release results


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'd close that mouth.  Never know when a wide load might be backing up into an access point.
> 
> ...these are bad and I should feel bad.


My repressed Catholic upraising is blushing.


----------



## StructuralForensics

bdpower said:


> the exam day in baton rouge was a miserable rain storm most of the day
> 
> only fitting that they make us even more miserable by taking longer than previous sessions to release results


It was a miserable day in AR as well. Though I'd argue the weather was appropriate for exam day.


----------



## TwistedLeague

bdpower said:


> the exam day in baton rouge was a miserable rain storm most of the day
> 
> only fitting that they make us even more miserable by taking longer than previous sessions to release results


LOL there was a massive rainstorm in houston, which caused the power to go out and the exam was delayed by an hour....


----------



## Orchid PE

Just be proud to get to be part of such a long wait! Let's break some records!


----------



## stressed.EIT

NCEES is waiting for this thread to hit 100 pages before releasing results. Almost there!


----------



## dublish

Chattaneer said:


> Just be proud to get to be part of such a long wait! Let's break some records!


I think I'll be alright if we don't.


----------



## JayKay PE

bdpower said:


> the exam day in baton rouge was a miserable rain storm most of the day
> 
> only fitting that they make us even more miserable by taking longer than previous sessions to release results


Eh.  It could always be worse.  I mean, place where the scantrons were sent could have caught on fire, invalidating all results.  Or a monkey could have been set loose during your exam, which is, I'm sure, some type of cheating method, thus making all scores an auto-fail.

You could also have no thumbs.  Ugggggggh, that would suck.


----------



## TXAZCO

TwistedLeague said:


> LOL there was a massive rainstorm in houston, which caused the power to go out and the exam was delayed by an hour....


Yeah, and in the afternoon section, a staff gave the wrong exam books to the people.


----------



## JayKay PE

dublish said:


> I think I'll be alright if we don't.


But then think of all the elder knowledge and stories you could pass down to upset newbies who are taking the exam for the first time?

"My hand got carpal tunnel from f5'ing"


----------



## wre_indiana

I've looked around but couldn't seem to find a "definitive" guide.

Is there a table somewhere that shows historical cut scores?  Specifically for Civil-WR&amp;E would be even better.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> You could also have no thumbs.  Ugggggggh, that would suck.


My thought process:


What's got two thumbs and has two thumbs? This guy!

Even better, do it without thumbs.

What would it be without thumbs? Fists.

What's got two fists......

Nope too dirty.


----------



## TwistedLeague

TXAZCO said:


> Yeah, and in the afternoon section, a staff gave the wrong exam books to the people.


If you were in Houston, that grand proctor was crazy


----------



## Orchid PE

wre_indiana said:


> I've looked around but couldn't seem to find a "definitive" guide.
> 
> Is there a table somewhere that shows historical cut scores?  Specifically for Civil-WR&amp;E would be even better.


Like:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> "My hand got carpal tunnel from f5'ing"


Is that what they call it these days?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is that what they call it these days?


It is now. lol


----------



## dublish

JayKay PE said:


> But then think of all the elder knowledge and stories you could pass down to upset newbies who are taking the exam for the first time?
> 
> "My hand got carpal tunnel from f5'ing"


"Back in my day, we had to manually refresh the page instead of the quantum computer automatically predicting exactly when the scores would be released."  ld-025:


----------



## TwistedLeague

Chattaneer said:


> Like:


I regret ever reading that..... people got more than half right and still failed. 

Im screwed....


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

/monthly_2019_12/45E3159C-16AF-11EA-9C9F-16C75465B7A1.jpg.d1b3b38a66af50add4fa271b5d919961.jpg O, great and powerful Stiney-Claus, deliver us the results!


----------



## JayKay PE

wre_indiana said:


> I've looked around but couldn't seem to find a "definitive" guide.
> 
> Is there a table somewhere that shows historical cut scores?  Specifically for Civil-WR&amp;E would be even better.


I know sometimes in the exam year forums there are topics where people volunteer their pass/fail scores with what exam they took, but I don't think they were ever documented all together/kept track of?  I mean, it's really hard to pinpoint a passing score since not everyone who takes the PE comes to this forum to specifically say their score for recording.

Best not to worry about a passing score until you get your results.  Then you can start cursing yourself for changing that one question from A to B because you got a 51.


----------



## jak_jak

squaretaper PE said:


> Is that what they call it these days?


----------



## wre_indiana

Chattaneer said:


> Like:


I read through there.

I didn't know if there was something that sorted it better or was more specific.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> My thought process:
> 
> 
> What's got two thumbs and has two thumbs? This guy!
> 
> Even better, do it without thumbs.
> 
> What would it be without thumbs? Fists.
> 
> What's got two fists......
> 
> Nope too dirty.


Not going to lie, I'm really curious on how you'd help yourself out.  Buttons would be so difficult.

But then again, it's be smooth sailing afterwards since there'd be no thumbs to tuck, if you know what I mean.


----------



## JayKay PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> /monthly_2019_12/45E3159C-16AF-11EA-9C9F-16C75465B7A1.jpg.d1b3b38a66af50add4fa271b5d919961.jpg O, great and powerful Stiney-Claus, deliver us the results!


I do not want him coming anywhere near my chimney.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> But then again, it's be smooth sailing afterwards since there'd be no thumbs to tuck, if you know what I mean.


*Catholic repression intensifies*


----------



## JayKay PE

wre_indiana said:


> I read through there.
> 
> I didn't know if there was something that sorted it better or was more specific.


Nope!  Since the scores change sometimes drastically from exam to exam following the meetings, it's better to not compare yourself to previous years.  Makes you way more nervous and stressed, when you could be nervous and stressed about work.  Or your special-ordered costume for your dog.

Relax.  Results will come.  They're inevitable.  Like death.  And taxes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I do not want him coming anywhere near my chimney.


Hooboy, can't tell if this is still code for something.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> *Catholic repression intensifies*


Oh bby, come check out my tabernacle.


----------



## MDeebs PE

JayKay PE said:


> I do not want him coming anywhere near my chimney.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Results should be dropping any second now!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh bby, come check out my tabernacle.


Am I allowed to enter the holy of holies?


----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Results should be dropping any second now!
> 
> View attachment 15075


...January 15th, 2020.

Of course!  Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Orchid PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Results should be dropping any second now!
> 
> View attachment 15075


Can confirm, this is legit.


----------



## Orchid PE

wre_indiana said:


> I read through there.
> 
> I didn't know if there was something that sorted it better or was more specific.


You should develop one for future test takers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Can confirm, this is legit.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Chattaneer @squaretaper PE

I can't.  No more Roman Catholic innuendos.  I can feel my mother judging me from numerous states away.  I---I can't.


----------



## Trolling_4_Laughs

Chattaneer said:


> Can confirm, this is legit.


Chuck agrees!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Chattaneer @squaretaper PE
> 
> I can't.  No more Roman Catholic innuendos.  I can feel my mother judging me from numerous states away.  I---I can't.


I can feel her judging me, too! The heat is excruciating!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I can feel her judging me, too! The heat is excruciating!


That Polish guilt!  Makes me want to cry while eating copious pierogi!


----------



## Orchid PE

Trolling_for_Laughs said:


> Chuck agrees!!


Leave that photo on there forever.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Leave that photo on there forever.


For forever?


----------



## Trolling_4_Laughs




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> copious pierogi


Another great band name.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

If I ever see Justin Stine in public, I am NOT treating him to a nice cup of coffee


----------



## Spo Power

Doesn't it just suck when the realization hits that its not gonna be today!!!  Darn them and there scan-tron machines!!  Didn't they use to grade these non-multiple choice and still beat the amount of time this is taking?  How can that be?  The NCEES is a puppet o der government and we just gotta rise up!!  Rise up w/me brothas!!!  Let's burn scan-tron to da ground!   Say Amen!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Justine Stine will be your boss one day


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Chattaneer @squaretaper PE
> 
> I can't.  No more Roman Catholic innuendos.  I can feel my mother judging me from numerous states away.  I---I can't.


We had a good run. I thought my holy of holies was super witty, but I didn't even get a single rep for it.


----------



## Spo Power

If I see Stine I'm gonna punch him where da sun don't shine!!!  He a puppet!!


----------



## Anthr_Engr

StructuralForensics said:


> Been lurking for the past few weeks - finally broke down and created an account. This waiting game is figuratively killing me..


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## TXAZCO

TwistedLeague said:


> If you were in Houston, that grand proctor was crazy


You do fishing?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SP--. Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## dublish

squaretaper PE said:


> View attachment 15076


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Chattaneer @squaretaper PE
> 
> I can't.  No more Roman Catholic innuendos.  I can feel my mother judging me from numerous states away.  I---I can't.


Very well then.

@squaretaper PE May peace be with you.
@JayKay PE And an extra piece for you


----------



## Orchid PE

dublish said:


> View attachment 15078


 Fake.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

dublish said:


> View attachment 15078


*warm fuzzies*


----------



## TwistedLeague

Damn im going to miss this page when results are finally released


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

dublish said:


> View attachment 15078


Seems a little inappropriate for NCEES to be grading your test based on your looks


----------



## Orchid PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Seems a little inappropriate for NCEES to be grading your test based on your looks


If you'd seen him, you'd understand. Automatic pass, you handsome devil.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> If you'd seen him, you'd understand. Automatic pass, you handsome devil.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Seems a little inappropriate for NCEES to be grading your test based on your looks


This is 'Murica, looks are half the battle.


----------



## omar711

VA_repeat said:


> Anyone from Maryland or Alabama? Those results came out the earliest last year. Please update us so that we can at least experience mass hysteria for one hour after you guys.
> 
> also I think I’m currently experiencing temporary insanity


What sucks for us is Virginia DPOR is down so we can't check our system anyway right now. Only notification would be from NCEES. They picked a fine time to change servers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And baby, you should see me in a crown.


----------



## dublish

Chattaneer said:


> Fake.


no u


----------



## Cle

The trend I notice for previous October results is that they were posted about 2 weeks after Thanks Giving... this year thanks giving was a week later than typical, which was the case in '14 when the results also took an extra week or so... Just my two cents.


----------



## Structurebeast

@RBHeadge PE

you've been through these cycles what are your thoughts at the moment?

Its 3:45 PM on day 47 we are all losing our minds...i think i'm going to call it a day...maybe tomorrow....just hope i passed...if not gonna immediately register for the next test study my a$$ off and punch it in the throat next go around...just gonna make me a better Engineer....

If I pass...immediately registering and taking on the SE lets F***ing go life...


----------



## The Running Man

Anthr_Engr said:


>


Haha same here. Had to jump in and join in on the fun!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> View attachment 15076


----------



## The Running Man

dublish said:


> View attachment 15078


Totally sending this to people at work.


----------



## TwistedLeague

NCEES dropping results like a ton of bricks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Structurebeast said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> you've been through these cycles what are your thoughts at the moment?
> 
> Its 3:45 PM on day 47 we are all losing our minds...i think i'm going to call it a day...maybe tomorrow....just hope i passed...if not gonna immediately register for the next test study my a$$ off and punch it in the throat next go around...just gonna make me a better Engineer....
> 
> If I pass...immediately registering and taking on the SE lets F***ing go life...


So tip from someone who failed then immediately re-registered. Sit on it for a couple of days, especially if your state doesn't require to reapply (@Will.i.am identified 7(?) states that have a re-application deadline). Evaluate if you're burn out, if you can balance everything again, etc. I immediately signed up again after my first failure and I was so burnt out from work and studying that I didn't study for that re-take


----------



## WaitingonResults

Cle said:


> The trend I notice for previous October results is that they were posted about 2 weeks after Thanks Giving... this year thanks giving was a week later than typical, which was the case in '14 when the results also took an extra week or so... Just my two cents.


That trend doens't play because in 2013, the test and thanksgiving were the exact same dates as this year, and they got it on day 40.


----------



## dublish

Cle said:


> The trend I notice for previous October results is that they were posted about 2 weeks after Thanks Giving... this year thanks giving was a week later than typical, which was the case in '14 when the results also took an extra week or so... Just my two cents.


I don't think the dates line up. In 2011 and 2012, results were released 3 weeks after Thanksgiving on the 24th and 22nd respectively, and in 2013 they were released just 1 week after Thanksgiving on the 28th.

EFB


----------



## JayKay PE

Numbers25 said:


> If I ever see Justin Stine in public, I am NOT treating him to a nice cup of coffee


...you'll take him out for an ice cream?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So tip from someone who failed then immediately re-registered. Sit on it for a couple of days, especially if your state doesn't require to reapply (@Will.i.am identified 7(?) states that have a re-application deadline). Evaluate if you're burn out, if you can balance everything again, etc. I immediately signed up again after my first failure and I was so burnt out from work and studying that I didn't study for that re-take


True dat.

@Structurebeast I took my first two attempts back to back and was totally burned out from all the studying/stress of people expecting me to pass and then not.  I skipped the April 2018 exam to go on a scheduled vacation with a friend and then, refreshed, I started studying anew with a better schedule.  Passed on the third time, but I def wanted to die after studying for almost 9-months straight when I did the back to back.  Ugh.


----------



## bdpalmer

WaitingonResults said:


> That trend doens't play because in 2013, the test and thanksgiving were the exact same dates as this year, and they got it on day 40.


The difference as I understand it those years is there was no subject in need of a cut score meeting. Oct '14 is the year that most resembles this year with the exam dates, thanksgiving, and it also had a cut score meeting. Those results came out on day 52. However we have no word if the controls cut score meeting occurred.


----------



## JayKay PE

dublish said:


> View attachment 15078


*cries tears in ugly*


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Very well then.
> 
> @squaretaper PE May peace be with you.
> @JayKay PE And an extra piece for you


And with your spirit.


----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Damn im going to miss this page when results are finally released


I mean, you can always stick around?  There are people who stay here in-between exams.  Make friends.  Even exchange dog pics.  THERE ARE DOZENS OF US.  DOZENS.


----------



## Sambam

JayKay PE said:


> ...you'll take him out for an ice cream?


I want ice cream!!


----------



## WaitingonResults

bdpalmer said:


> The difference as I understand it those years is there was no subject in need of a cut score meeting. Oct '14 is the year that most resembles this year with the exam dates, thanksgiving, and it also had a cut score meeting. Those results came out on day 52. However we have no word if the controls cut score meeting occurred.


That appears to be true, but Late Thanksgiving doesn't really matter for that, because they just have an extra week before Thanksgiving instead.  I just want to know for my own peace of mind


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Structurebeast said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> you've been through these cycles what are your thoughts at the moment?


I think this has the potential to be a long one. Everyone should take a deep breath and take it down a notch.

I haven't seen any of the subtle signs that a relase will happen soon. I would not be surprised to see a release late next week or even just before Christmas. 

I don't see it lasting more than 10 weeks for most test takers.

Harrassing NCEES, or your State boards, or anyone else isn't going to get the results any faster. Threatening to show up in person surely won't help anyone - and might just delay things more if they have to open an investigation...

But a month from now, most of you will have two new letters after your name, and this "delay" will just be a story to tell the next generation of engineers.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 15083


Get back witch!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Get back witch!


I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Sambam said:


> I want ice cream!!


Are you an adult?  Are you gainfully employed?  You too can have ice cream*!

*disclaimer, do not tell your mother you ate ice cream for dinner.  Though she lives over 800-miles away she will be upset and wonder why you are failing as an adult, didn't she raise you better?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!!!!


Hi, Valerie.


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think this has the potential to be a long one. Everyone should take a deep breath and take it down a notch.
> 
> I haven't seen any of the subtle signs that a relase will happen soon. I would be surprised to see a release late next week or even just before Christmas.


Is that supposed to say you wouldn't be surprised?


----------



## bdpalmer

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't seen any of the subtle signs that a relase will happen soon. I would be surprised to see a release late next week or even just before Christmas.


What are these subtle signs that we should be looking out for?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think this has the potential to be a long one. Everyone should take a deep breath and take it down a notch.
> 
> I haven't seen any of the subtle signs that a relase will happen soon. I would be surprised to see a release late next week or even just before Christmas.
> 
> I don't see it lasting more than 10 weeks for most test takers.


What are the subtle signs that may indicate a release is near????  Did you tell us before and I've just forgotten in my hysteria????


----------



## Atl_transportation

The worst:

Individual approaches and ask about "that big test you took". Smiling expecting to hear you say...."I passed"

You (with no emotion): "The results have not been released yet."

Asking individual: "Oh Wow, That was a awhile ago I would have thought you would know by now."

You (still trying to hold it together, because you know they don't understand the torture): "I know....they say 8-10 weeks"(mad at yourself for using that response)…..you contemplate going into the lengthy analysis of when you think it will be but decide they will think you are crazy. So you say nothing.

Asking individual: "You're smart, I'm sure you passed."   

You stare at them trying to come up with words to describe the *RAGE *inside you, as you remember the countless hours of studying. 

You in your head:"Just because I am an Engineer doesn't mean I passed the purposefully engineering test made just for engineers. It just means I'm smarting than you."

                                Then you decide it isn't worth it and respond with:  "Thanks, we will see"

You walk away dead inside.


----------



## PE_NOT_SURE

I just signed up for an account after just watching for the past 8 weeks.... I figured it might be a long wait still :12:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!!!!





I personally keep an eye on NCEES’s twitter account and the news section of their web site.


----------



## TwistedLeague

bdpalmer said:


> What are these subtle signs that we should be looking out for?


NCEES Chat Boxes not working, EngineerBoards crashing/not loading, You having nightmares about the PE Exam....


----------



## bdpower




----------



## dublish

Atl_transportation said:


> The worst:
> 
> Individual approaches and ask about "that big test you took". Smiling expecting to hear you say...."I passed"
> 
> You (with no emotion): "The results have not been released yet."
> 
> Asking individual: "Oh Wow, That was a awhile ago I would have thought you would know by now."
> 
> You (still trying to hold it together, because you know they don't understand the torture): "I know....they say 8-10 weeks"(mad at yourself for using that response)…..you contemplate going into the lengthy analysis of when you think it will be but decide they will think you are crazy. So you say nothing.
> 
> Asking individual: "You're smart, I'm sure you passed."
> 
> You stare at them trying to come up with words to describe the *RAGE *inside you, as you remember the countless hours of studying.
> 
> You in your head:"Just because I am an Engineer doesn't mean I passed the purposefully engineering test made just for engineers. It just means I'm smarting than you."
> 
> Then you decide it isn't worth it and respond with:  "Thanks, we will see"
> 
> You walk away dead inside.


I've had this exact interaction with family members, coworkers, other EITs who haven't taken the test... This cuts deep.


----------



## Victor1990

chat box is missing now


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think this has the potential to be a long one. Everyone should take a deep breath and take it down a notch


Im still betting on a Friday, the 13th release date. Because why not complete the hell cycle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Is that supposed to say you wouldn't be surprised?


Fixed above, thanks.

Stupid auto fill


----------



## dublish

Victor1990 said:


> chat box is missing now


It's after 4 in South Carolina. Quittin' time.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

TwistedLeague said:


> NCEES Chat Boxes not working, EngineerBoards crashing/not loading, You having nightmares about the PE Exam....


Then we should have found out like last week if those are signs the release is near


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> Fixed above, thanks.
> 
> Stupid auto fill


I just wanted to make sure my reading comprehension was correct.  I appreciate your time!


----------



## TSLT2010

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, you got a percentage?  I only got number correct...and even then, I feel like I still didn't pass (though I got that green box taunting me, and I don't even need to be a PE at my current job)


Neither do I need to be PE at my current job, sometimes just think that I'm a freaking masochist.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...you'll take him out for an ice cream?


Maybe a froyo, but he better not pick more than 3 toppings is all in saying.


----------



## JayKay PE

TSLT2010 said:


> Neither do I need to be PE at my current job, sometimes just think that I'm a freaking masochist.


BUT YOU'LL BE A MASOCHIST WITH SOME SWEET LETTERS AT THE END OF YOUR NAME.  It'll really spice up the court documents when you take your show on the road and start inflicting others with PE-damage.


----------



## TSLT2010

TwistedLeague said:


> Im still betting on a Friday, the 13th release date. Because why not complete the hell cycle.


Friday 13th is a good date to get any results


----------



## StructuralForensics

PE_NOT_SURE said:


> I just signed up for an account after just watching for the past 8 weeks.... I figured it might be a long wait still :12:


You and me both bud


----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> NCEES Chat Boxes not working, EngineerBoards crashing/not loading, You having nightmares about the PE Exam....


Are you sweating blood yet?  Have your sugars dropped dramatically?  Are you finding it painful to be up during normal hours?

You might be a vampire.


----------



## Helluva Engineer

StructuralForensics said:


> You and me both bud


Same here! Pretty sure this site is the only thing keeping me slightly sane.


----------



## PE_NOT_SURE

I know that my chance of passing is 1 out of Mill ...but then my brain will say : So you are telling me there is a chance


----------



## VA_repeat

dublish said:


> I've had this exact interaction with family members, coworkers, other EITs who haven't taken the test... This cuts deep.


My mum always asks about the “big exam” and last week she legit asked me if i was hiding the results from her coz she knows i retook it and I was SO offended.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

TSLT2010 said:


> Friday 13th is a good date to get any results


Honestly, if results DO come out on Friday and I pass... I'm making Friday the 13th my new favorite day. I'm just glad I wasn't an April 2018 exam taker, because their test date was on Friday the 13th. Talk about an omen.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Hi Mom.


----------



## EngPE27

@RBHeadge PE what would be a sign of result release?


----------



## WaitingonResults

@Baconator posting.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

EngPE27 said:


> @RBHeadge PE what would be a sign of result release?


Rivers flowing backwards, speaking in tongues, the lamb lying down with the ox, swords being beaten into plowshares, a holiday season without a million articles about how to convince your relatives to agree with your political views


----------



## dublish

EngPE27 said:


> @RBHeadge PE what would be a sign of result release?


Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

bdpalmer said:


> What are these subtle signs that we should be looking out for?





MeowMeow said:


> What are the subtle signs that may indicate a release is near????  Did you tell us before and I've just forgotten in my hysteria????





EngPE27 said:


> @RBHeadge PE what would be a sign of result release?












Spoiler



no seriously, I'm not telling. Some the signs are pretty subtle. And the ones that aren't subtle, should they became well know, would get subject to photoshop and other trolling pranks to point that I can't use them as signs. I need some controls in my observations.








dublish said:


> Atl_transportation said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst:
> 
> Individual approaches and ask about "that big test you took". Smiling expecting to hear you say...."I passed"
> 
> You (with no emotion): "The results have not been released yet."
> 
> Asking individual: "Oh Wow, That was a awhile ago I would have thought you would know by now."
> 
> You (still trying to hold it together, because you know they don't understand the torture): "I know....they say 8-10 weeks"(mad at yourself for using that response)…..you contemplate going into the lengthy analysis of when you think it will be but decide they will think you are crazy. So you say nothing.
> 
> Asking individual: "You're smart, I'm sure you passed."
> 
> You stare at them trying to come up with words to describe the *RAGE *inside you, as you remember the countless hours of studying.
> 
> You in your head:"Just because I am an Engineer doesn't mean I passed the purposefully engineering test made just for engineers. It just means I'm smarting than you."
> 
> Then you decide it isn't worth it and respond with:  "Thanks, we will see"
> 
> You walk away dead inside.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this exact interaction with family members, coworkers, other EITs who haven't taken the test... This cuts deep.
Click to expand...



We've ALL had this conversation.



WaitingonResults said:


> I just wanted to make sure my reading comprehension was correct.  I appreciate your time!


Nope, it was my mistake. I own up to them. Good catch.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Honestly, if results DO come out on Friday and I pass... I'm making Friday the 13th my new favorite day. I'm just glad I wasn't an April 2018 exam taker, because their test date was on Friday the 13th. Talk about an omen.


I started taking the PE on Friday the 13th (very much unprepared I found out) and if I get the results also on Friday the 13th it will be almost like completing something the day I started it  but I have never had an issue with Friday the 13th since my husband and I got married that day by choice!


----------



## Dead Load

dublish said:


> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria.


Mass hysteria?  Check!

I guess now we need to sacrifice someone...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

dublish said:


> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria.


^Okay, this one is true.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> And with your spirit.


I was not into this update.


----------



## NoVanon PE

This video might help some of us pass the time when thinking if they really need their results.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> do not tell your mother you ate ice cream for dinner


I beg to differ. Ice cream comes from milk. Milk comes from cows. Cows eat grass. Grass is basically a salad. So, ice cream = salad. "Mom, I had salad for dinner."


----------



## Numbers25 PE

NCEES releasing on a Saturday this year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you can always stick around?  There are people who stay here in-between exams.  Make friends.  Even exchange dog pics.  THERE ARE DOZENS OF US.  DOZENS.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 15088


OMG so sweet! Now I have to share mine. #DogMom


----------



## LilFireStarter

Just checking in.... anyone get results yet?        I know the answer...  Just reopening wounds that may have closed during the day.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously, I'm not telling. Some the signs are pretty subtle. And the ones that aren't subtle, should they became well know, would get subject to photoshop and other trolling pranks to point that I can't use them as signs. I need some controls in my observations.


Will you at least tell us when you start seeing those subtle signs?  How soon before release do you tend to see the signs?  A day?  A couple days?  A week?  

You could message me and tell me the signs, I promise I wouldn't tell anyone


----------



## WickedYetCivil

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> OMG so sweet! Now I have to share mine. #DogMom
> 
> View attachment 15091






LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 15088


If we are sharing dogs pics here is my new lady!

also adorable poochies!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Really its not just *one* thing but a combination of things.... Those things tend to happen a few hours to about a dayish before the results drop.

Yes, I will let people know to be ready. 

I am treating tomorrow as just another day in the suck.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

This is my Boy Boozer @boozer_the_swissy on IG


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WickedYetCivil said:


> If we are sharing dogs pics here is my new lady!
> 
> also adorable poochies!!!
> 
> View attachment 15093


Repost!

View attachment 14359


View attachment 15046


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

Here is another one. Please let me know if this is too scandalous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> View attachment 15095
> 
> 
> Here is another one. Please let me know if this is too scandalous.


----------



## Spo Power

release the scores NCEES or else we release the puppies!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> *snip*
> 
> Here is another one. Please let me know if this is too scandalous.


Is...is that a PBR fridge in your bedroom???


----------



## Wow_PE!

This thread is epic


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spo Power said:


> release the scores NCEES or else we release the puppies!!
> 
> View attachment 15096


ALL THE PUPPIES


----------



## dublish

Spo Power said:


> release the scores NCEES or else we release the puppies!!


Is that a threat or a promise?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> View attachment 15095
> 
> 
> Here is another one. Please let me know if this is too scandalous.


To my knowledge the only "rule" I've seen on EB is don't post exam problems. I think your dogs nuts are fine.


----------



## Helluva Engineer

Affectionately referred to as "Little sh*ts"


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

squaretaper PE said:


> Is...is that a PBR fridge in your bedroom???


Yes sir.  its a "night stand in my guest bed room" some how the wife allows it. 

Edit I should say my dogs'  room that's why there are blankets every where.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> Yes sir.  its a "night stand in my guest bed room" some how the wife allows it.


My life is complete. Now I know what to ask for from Santa.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

dublish said:


> Is that a threat or a promise?


Please revert back to who let the dogs out.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## MagicSmoke

...AND THE KITTIES SHALL CONSUME YOUR SOUL.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Ah, to think when the results actually come out the amount of disbelief and confusion will be exorbitant.


----------



## Guest

I’ll be on a cruise ship in another part of the world all of next week so if they release next week, I won’t even find out my result until the 23rd when I can finally get wifi. I refuse to pay $100/day just to be disappointed because NCEES is still sitting on my results.


----------



## StructAsianGirl

I’ll be on a cruise ship in another part of the world all of next week so if they release next week, I won’t even find out my result until the 23rd when I can finally get wifi. I refuse to pay $100/day just to be disappointed because NCEES is still sitting on my results.


----------



## BabaYaga




----------



## BabaYaga

Are the results out yet


----------



## Beach_Vince

Did someone say "Treat"?!


----------



## Asam

Another Unproductive day.

Hope its tomorrow and IT department does'nt report me..


----------



## WaitingonResults

Husker says release the results  pretty pweeeze


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Dogger 1 and Dogger 2


----------



## Miner

Asam said:


> Another Unproductive day.
> 
> Hope its tomorrow and IT department does'nt report me..


Same!  I'm assuming my boss would be understanding if he knew...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm burning all my reactions on these doggos.


----------



## pse19622

Beach_Vince said:


> View attachment 15105
> 
> 
> Did someone say "Treat"?!


Breed? Looks just like my dog, but she's a rescue and we have no idea "what" she is


----------



## BabaYaga

These are called stress relief dogs :doganim:


----------



## BabaYaga

BTW no body messes with John Wick's dog


----------



## bdhlphcdh

I am ready to embrace the fact that we may get to hold the record for the longest wait to date.


----------



## Asam

Monday - 12/16


----------



## Spo Power

i JUST WANT TO GET ON WITH IT.  EITHER BE HAPPY AND RELIEVED OR START THE MOURNING PERIOD, WHICH WOULD HAVE COME AND GONE BY NOW ALREADY IF SOME DUMB FOOLS COULDN'T PICK OUT BLIPS IN THE DATA.  ID HAVE THIS PUPPY SCORED BY NOW AND HAND DELIVERED .  I GUARANTEE IT!!!


----------



## Austenite

Wondering what’s taking NCEES so long to get the results out... so I tried out *Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)*...

View attachment 14877


Yeah... it’s still calculating...


----------



## jediobiwan

Kitties! In Costumes! (For a very short amount of time and with treats offered)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jediobiwan said:


> Kitties! In Costumes! (For a very short amount of time and with treats offered)


Careful! Or you might break the internet!


----------



## jediobiwan

squaretaper PE said:


> Careful! Or you might break the internet!


Don't tempt me.


----------



## Spo Power

THOSE CUTE KITTENS WILL GROWN UP TO BE EVIL NCEES AGENTS!!


----------



## MagicSmoke

He's always dressed for the occasion.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Add this one from when he was a ludicrously cute kitten.


----------



## MDeebs PE

I’ll join in on this one.


----------



## BabaYaga

I think we should start new thread in shoot the breeze (games) for posting pet pics....


----------



## BabaYaga

Sorry, there is one already over there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BabaYaga said:


> I think we should start new thread in shoot the breeze (games) for posting pet pics....


There is one already. But this descalated things


----------



## BabaYaga




----------



## RBHeadge PE

StructAsianGirl said:


> I’ll be on a cruise ship in another part of the world all of next week so if they release next week, I won’t even find out my result until the 23rd when I can finally get wifi. I refuse to pay $100/day just to be disappointed because NCEES is still sitting on my results.


Ditto, or at least for the latter half of the week.

If you're feeling up to it, try to get on the wifi when you dock, or just suck it up and pay for wifi for a short period. Internet onboard is faster and less expensive than it was five years ago.


----------



## Spo Power

So, tomorrow (day 49) puts us in the 2nd longest length of time to release results in the last 7 years.  If they don't come out Friday we will break the record on Monday  (day 53).  Is this right?  Who is running this show at NCEES?  A deranged gerbil???????  My great granpapi could have used his slide rule and horse to complete and deliver results quicker.  Millineals must have taken over NCEES.  We're screwed


----------



## bdpower

Spo Power said:


> So, tomorrow (day 49) puts us in the 2nd longest length of time to release results in the last 7 years.  If they don't come out Friday we will break the record on Monday  (day 53).  Is this right?  Who is running this show at NCEES?  A deranged gerbil???????  My great granpapi could have used his slide rule and horse to complete and deliver results quicker.  Millineals must have taken over NCEES.  We're screwed


----------



## JayKay PE

Spo Power said:


> So, tomorrow (day 49) puts us in the 2nd longest length of time to release results in the last 7 years.  If they don't come out Friday we will break the record on Monday  (day 53).  Is this right?  Who is running this show at NCEES?  A deranged gerbil???????  My great granpapi could have used his slide rule and horse to complete and deliver results quicker.  Millineals must have taken over NCEES.  We're screwed


I know many horses.  They would not have agreed with the timeline you proposed and would have promptly gone lame until the weather improved.


----------



## Skylerjm

I love this thread. Thanks for the humor everyone. I created an account just to show my appreciation for all the dedicated posters.


----------



## JayKay PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> I am ready to embrace the fact that we may get to hold the record for the longest wait to date.


But will we hold the record for most pet pics in a suck-thread?  Please post pet pics in response.


----------



## Whovian




----------



## JayKay PE

Just to contribute, to let everyone know I can pull my own weight: Cloud and P2 (aka: a good girl)


----------



## JayKay PE

As a note to the up above, P2 is her real name.  She is too big for many things and likes to have her belly rubbed and play in the snow.

Cloud is belligerent, has a note in her vet file saying such, and likes to listen to the NPR Met Opera productions on the weekends.


----------



## bdhlphcdh

The record is amongst us.


----------



## Spo Power

as if logic were to play any part in this (ha ha ha, right!!), tomorrow or monday would be my bets now.  Tomorrow so results can be launched tomorrow and then firday .. or mon/tues ....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So tip from someone who failed then immediately re-registered. Sit on it for a couple of days, especially if your state doesn't require to reapply (@Will.i.am identified 7(?) states that have a re-application deadline). Evaluate if you're burn out, if you can balance everything again, etc. I immediately signed up again after my first failure and I was so burnt out from work and studying that I didn't study for that re-take


I'll tag @Structurebeast, because this was directed at him/her.

There are 6 states that have a hard reapplication deadline for every retake. For the April '20 cycle, they range from December 31st to February 15th. The states are: Maine, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, Ohio, Tennessee, and North Dakota.

Additionally, Alaska requires some form of reapplication, with no hard deadline that I'm aware of. And Hawaii... Well, Hawaii expects you to pass on the first try.


----------



## Spo Power

NCEES would beat this poor doggie down ... we loving thread members on the other hand would give it love, pets and treats ...

She is sad that results have not been released and is going on a sleeping strike until they are!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> But will we hold the record for most pet pics in a suck-thread?  Please post pet pics in response.


The previous record was zero pet pics, so i think we've got this locked.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

The NCEES team hates doggos and have now added an extra week of wait time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Spo Power said:


> as if logic were to play any part in this (ha ha ha, right!!), tomorrow or monday would be my bets now.  Tomorrow so results can be launched tomorrow and then firday .. or mon/tues ....


If results don't come tomorrow - Thirsty Thursday!

If results don't come Friday - Happy Hour drinking!

If results don't come Monday - Vodka Monday!

If results don't come Tuesday - Taco Tuesday!

All perfect responses!


----------



## JayKay PE

Numbers25 said:


> The NCEES team hates doggos and have now added an extra week of wait time.


Have we tested reptiles?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Aiden

Who thinks the results will be in tomorrow? I don't... Day 48 of the suck


----------



## WaitingonResults

Aiden said:


> Who thinks the results will be in tomorrow? I don't... Day 48 of the suck


I'm now team Monday


----------



## bdhlphcdh

WaitingonResults said:


> I'm now team Monday


 Definitely thinking it will be Monday, the 16th or the 23rd.


----------



## Orchid PE

I do hope they come out soon, because my Christmas shopping depends on it.

My dad is a PE and has been bugging me to get licensed. I keep explaining that I don't need it for my job, but he insists. Well, I didn't tell him I registered for the exam or that I took the exam. So my plan was to pass and print him off the results notice or something (or print off my license since that's how FL does it, but I'm not sure how soon they'll email it out) and mail that to him as his Christmas gift.

So if results don't come out soon, I'm going to have to start shopping for a gift for him.


----------



## Omgpickles

Chattaneer said:


> Post one more time, I dare you.


This thread has found peace.


----------



## Orchid PE

bdhlphcdh said:


> Definitely thinking it will be Monday, the 16th or the 23rd.


The 23rd would be the worst. That could ruin a lot of people's Christmas week.


----------



## Orchid PE

Omgpickles said:


> This thread has found peace.


I see you have accepted the dare. *Nods*


----------



## Leo037

JayKay PE said:


> If results don't come tomorrow - Thirsty Thursday!
> 
> If results don't come Friday - Happy Hour drinking!
> 
> If results don't come Monday - Vodka Monday!
> 
> If results don't come Tuesday - Taco Tuesday!
> 
> All perfect responses!


this "delayed" result release is setting up some people for a Friday 13th non-happy hour drinking


----------



## WaitingonResults

Leo037 said:


> this "delayed" result release is setting up some people for a Friday 13th non-happy hour drinking


I've already resigned to getting hammered either way, just a matter of happy hammered or sad hammered.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Are we done with dog pictures, because I was just digging in my archives and pulled one up from when mine was a pup about 7.5 years ago...


----------



## Orchid PE

Aiden said:


> Who thinks the results will be in tomorrow? I don't... Day 48 of the suck


I say they'll at least be out by tomorrow.


----------



## Leo037

Chattaneer said:


> I do hope they come out soon, because my Christmas shopping depends on it.
> 
> My dad is a PE and has been bugging me to get licensed. I keep explaining that I don't need it for my job, but he insists. Well, I didn't tell him I registered for the exam or that I took the exam. So my plan was to pass and print him off the results notice or something (or print off my license since that's how FL does it, but I'm not sure how soon they'll email it out) and mail that to him as his Christmas gift.So if results don't come out soon, I'm going to have to start shopping for a gift for him.
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingonResults said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already resigned to getting hammered either way, just a matter of happy hammered or sad hammered.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit!
Click to expand...


----------



## RPC

That  is awesome  your dad will be so proud


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> I do hope they come out soon, because my Christmas shopping depends on it.
> 
> My dad is a PE and has been bugging me to get licensed. I keep explaining that I don't need it for my job, but he insists. Well, I didn't tell him I registered for the exam or that I took the exam. So my plan was to pass and print him off the results notice or something (or print off my license since that's how FL does it, but I'm not sure how soon they'll email it out) and mail that to him as his Christmas gift.
> 
> So if results don't come out soon, I'm going to have to start shopping for a gift for him.


This is such an awesome story


----------



## MagicSmoke

Yeah, I'm trying to tell myself that the results aren't going to be out until Friday and just stop worrying about it so much... I wish myself the best of luck.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer said:


> I do hope they come out soon, because my Christmas shopping depends on it.
> 
> My dad is a PE and has been bugging me to get licensed. I keep explaining that I don't need it for my job, but he insists. Well, I didn't tell him I registered for the exam or that I took the exam. So my plan was to pass and print him off the results notice or something (or print off my license since that's how FL does it, but I'm not sure how soon they'll email it out) and mail that to him as his Christmas gift.
> 
> So if results don't come out soon, I'm going to have to start shopping for a gift for him.


No pressure or anything... That's an awesome idea.  I applaud your ability to keep the whole ordeal a secret.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I do hope they come out soon, because my Christmas shopping depends on it.
> 
> My dad is a PE and has been bugging me to get licensed. I keep explaining that I don't need it for my job, but he insists. Well, I didn't tell him I registered for the exam or that I took the exam. So my plan was to pass and print him off the results notice or something (or print off my license since that's how FL does it, but I'm not sure how soon they'll email it out) and mail that to him as his Christmas gift.
> 
> So if results don't come out soon, I'm going to have to start shopping for a gift for him.


I’d buy a wheel of cheese from Costco, just in case.


----------



## JayKay PE

Leo037 said:


> this "delayed" result release is setting up some people for a Friday 13th non-happy hour drinking


You say that like you wouldn't be drinking on Friday the 13th any way.


----------



## CAStruc




----------



## PlanCheckEng

Now that this day has come and passed, I doubt we'll get results at all this week.  Controls meeting probably didn't happen last weekend.  Hopefully this weekend it will.....


----------



## JayKay PE

CAStruc said:


> View attachment 15126


*squints* Seems legit.


----------



## JayKay PE

PEstruc said:


> Now that this day has come and passed, I doubt we'll get results at all this week.  Controls meeting probably didn't happen last weekend.  Hopefully this weekend it will.....


I mean, let's not rule out that the volunteers being gathered have all been turned into werewolves (the full moon was last night) and need to recuperate for tonight's controls meeting?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Trapped


----------



## Omgpickles

Bathtub cat demands scores


----------



## JayKay PE

Sink cat says they are parched and can wait for results until they find a glass.


----------



## Omgpickles

Stoned cat chooses to press F5 even though it will only bring her pain


----------



## JayKay PE

@Omgpickles that cat looks so excited by whatever is going on after snuffing up all that catnip!  Does your cat eat the catnip as well?  or are my cats just weirdos?


----------



## KentuckyKid

window cat fears for us all


----------



## Bridgerseast

How I plan to comfort myself after I receive my results...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My dog is looking cute today




did I mention he’s invisible?


----------



## NoVanon PE

This one is pretty good at cuddling...to steal my warmth.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck...


----------



## WaitingonResults

Any boxing fans here? Crawford gonna win this weekend right? Shame his promotor is garbage.


----------



## JayKay PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck...


...dick?


----------



## JayKay PE

Welp, just killed someone via bear.  Very confused on how I came to be here in life.


----------



## Austenite

Bridgerseast said:


> How I plan to comfort myself after I receive my results...
> 
> View attachment 15137


Actually, that’s what I’m doing already... while waiting for the results. Mmmm... peanut butter.


----------



## jediobiwan

JayKay PE said:


> @Omgpickles that cat looks so excited by whatever is going on after snuffing up all that catnip!  Does your cat eat the catnip as well?  or are my cats just weirdos?


My cats definitely eat the nip. Have you ever tried powdered silver vine (find on Amazon)? It’s even more powerful than nip and my cats flip out when we pull that stuff out. Not that they don’t on nip, it’s just even more so.


----------



## Orchid PE

Mama said cats are the devil.


----------



## Wow_PE!

I stayed up all night pushing F5

just kidding


----------



## Whovian

I feel like today is a day of disappointments. We shall see.


----------



## JayKay PE

Whovian said:


> I feel like today is a day of disappointments. We shall see.


I mean, who knows?  You might get Mexican food for lunch? Or get to trip someone you don't like?  Life is a wave of disappointments; it all depends on how you ride that wave.

*puts sunglasses on and relaxes back in beach chair*


----------



## Wow_PE!

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, who knows?  You might get Mexican food for lunch? Or get to trip someone you don't like?  Life is a wave of disappointments; it all depends on how you ride that wave.
> 
> *puts sunglasses on and relaxes back in beach chair*


Nice


----------



## MDeebs PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, who knows?  You might get Mexican food for lunch? Or get to trip someone you don't like?  Life is a wave of disappointments; it all depends on how you ride that wave.
> 
> *puts sunglasses on and relaxes back in beach chair*


When life gives you lemons, just say fuck the lemons, and bail.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Mama said cats are the devil.


Did she say cats?  Or did she say pussy...cats?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did she say cats?  Or did she say pussy...cats?


Both.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Atl_transportation said:


> The worst:
> 
> Individual approaches and ask about "that big test you took". Smiling expecting to hear you say...."I passed"
> 
> You (with no emotion): "The results have not been released yet."
> 
> Asking individual: "Oh Wow, That was a awhile ago I would have thought you would know by now."
> 
> You (still trying to hold it together, because you know they don't understand the torture): "I know....they say 8-10 weeks"(mad at yourself for using that response)…..you contemplate going into the lengthy analysis of when you think it will be but decide they will think you are crazy. So you say nothing.
> 
> Asking individual: "You're smart, I'm sure you passed."
> 
> You stare at them trying to come up with words to describe the *RAGE *inside you, as you remember the countless hours of studying.
> 
> You in your head:"Just because I am an Engineer doesn't mean I passed the purposefully engineering test made just for engineers. It just means I'm smarting than you."
> 
> Then you decide it isn't worth it and respond with:  "Thanks, we will see"
> 
> You walk away dead inside.


I relate so much to this.


----------



## Orchid PE

Baby Stella.


----------



## sablejack




----------



## Whovian

Aspiring_PE said:


> I relate so much to this.


I cried inside when I read it the first time.


----------



## Orchid PE

This was posted at my Vet's office.


----------



## Orchid PE

So our 35 lb beagle that lived 16 years was 87!


----------



## Orchid PE

Baby Copper.


----------



## Orchid PE

Happy Copper.


----------



## Orchid PE

Puppy dog eyes Copper.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> This was posted at my Vet's office.
> 
> *age pic snip*


This...I literally laughed out loud because this shows why my older cat is in love with my father!  They're both old, grumpy, and like sitting a lot because they're the same age!  Of course!

This also makes me proud of my other cat living to 19 before she passed!


----------



## JayKay PE

sablejack said:


> *adorable kitty pic nisp*


They are helping.  Why don't you appreciate them?


----------



## Aspiring_PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Anyone else’s cat not affected by catnip at all? I wish mine was!! But it does nothing to him.


----------



## ashmur90

my little chonker Shelby was about 85 then when she passed away. It's been 6 years, and I still miss her. Grew up together. Almost made it to my college graduation.


----------



## cjcarter

I apologize for the late results! It's my fault. NCEES doesn't know what to do with me. 

Let me Pass already!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Jedi Rusty.


----------



## Aspiring_PE




----------



## TwistedLeague

Here's our little fatass... he's a pokemon master


----------



## Orchid PE

@MEtoEE Said....



> On my drive to work this morning I was wondering:
> 
> What are these tests like for other professions?  For example, is the CPA exam 8 hours, what's the pass/fail rate, do they get their results quickly?  Same with the bar exam.  Anyone know?  Do their tests have a reputation for being grueling, fair/unfair?  Just curious.


https://www.aicpa.org/becomeacpa/cpaexam.html

https://www.rogercpareview.com/blog/6-stages-waiting-score-release

https://crushthecpaexam.com/cpa-exam-score-release-dates-2017/

Looks like their suck is sucky too, maybe even worse. It would suck real hard to pass 3 of the exams, then in month 18 find out you failed the fourth exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

jak_jak said:


>


Hmmmmm.... I think I know you......


----------



## jak_jak

Chattaneer said:


> Hmmmmm.... I think I know you......


i know i know you 

Dog pics gave it away


----------



## Orchid PE

jak_jak said:


> i know i know you
> 
> Dog pics gave it away


Yes!


----------



## Cle




----------



## Orchid PE

You've got to let the people know when you get your results since you'll be one of the first!


----------



## Ruth_W

Hey guys! Long-time lurker of this board - I know the "register for the next exam" trick has been thoroughly debunked, but I just logged on and instead of saying "Exam of this type has already been registered" as it has for the past few days, I am now able to register again for the same exam I took. I don't know if that still means nothing, or if it's an early sign that I failed.


----------



## Orchid PE

jak_jak said:


> i know i know you
> 
> Dog pics gave it away


And your dog posts are where????


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ruth_W said:


> Hey guys! Long-time lurker of this board - I know the "register for the next exam" trick has been thoroughly debunked, but I just logged on and instead of saying "Exam of this type has already been registered" as it has for the past few days, I am now able to register again for the same exam I took. I don't know if that still means nothing, or if it's an early sign that I failed.


registration for spring opened on 9 Dec. that's all t means


----------



## NYBuzz12

Ruth_W said:


> Hey guys! Long-time lurker of this board - I know the "register for the next exam" trick has been thoroughly debunked, but I just logged on and instead of saying "Exam of this type has already been registered" as it has for the past few days, I am now able to register again for the same exam I took. I don't know if that still means nothing, or if it's an early sign that I failed.


I saw same that too.


----------



## Victor1990

what about today?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Ruth_W said:


> Hey guys! Long-time lurker of this board - I know the "register for the next exam" trick has been thoroughly debunked, but I just logged on and instead of saying "Exam of this type has already been registered" as it has for the past few days, I am now able to register again for the same exam I took. I don't know if that still means nothing, or if it's an early sign that I failed.


That is not good news


----------



## SoVA Eng

Welp, I've been a lurker now for about a week and I decided to join to add to the cute pets pics.

So here are mine...


----------



## Orchid PE

Victor1990 said:


> what about today?


Just hold out hope for next week, then be thoroughly surprised _if_ they come out this week.


----------



## Orchid PE

SoVA Eng said:


> Welp, I've been a lurker now for about a week and I decided to join to add to the cute pets pics.
> 
> So here are mine...
> 
> *pic*


Your rep cherry is mine!


----------



## Ruth_W

LyceeFruit said:


> registration for spring opened on 9 Dec. that's all t means


Huh. But then, why the sudden change? Prior to 12/9 I got the "Registration opens on 12/9" message, then between 12/9 and now it was "Exam of this type has already been registered", and now as of this morning it's showing I can register again. Would be a bummer if I had to retake it - it was a bad week for me anyhow; my grandfather passed away and I had a midterm in a class all in the same week (I'm currently a grad student).


----------



## NYBuzz12

Sorry to hear that God bless him and I  hope you pass


----------



## jak_jak

Chattaneer said:


> And your dog posts are where????






My puppers Georgia and Bjorn


----------



## JayKay PE

Ruth_W said:


> Huh. But then, why the sudden change? Prior to 12/9 I got the "Registration opens on 12/9" message, then between 12/9 and now it was "Exam of this type has already been registered", and now as of this morning it's showing I can register again. Would be a bummer if I had to retake it - it was a bad week for me anyhow; my grandfather passed away and I had a midterm in a class all in the same week (I'm currently a grad student).


Sometimes you need to retake the test.  I took it 3 times.  First time, didn't prep enough.  Second time, I prepped so much/was a nervous wreck/missing my family.  Third time: took a break between previous exams.  Got my professional and social life in order.  Went to a different testing site so I wouldn't have to go into the city.  Ate delicious fish after the exam.  Maybe you'll pass, and if you do: congrats for getting through that hard time and passing!  If you didn't: don't worry.  Your grandfather would rather you be mentally sound and relaxed prior to taking the exam again when you feel better grounded in who you are.

You're a grad student so your life is already going tits up.  Don't let this one exam, which many people older than you can't pass, ruin your life short-term.


----------



## Orchid PE

jak_jak said:


> View attachment 15166
> View attachment 15165
> 
> 
> My puppers Georgia and Bjorn


Bjorn got fat.


----------



## Whovian

Ruth_W said:


> Hey guys! Long-time lurker of this board - I know the "register for the next exam" trick has been thoroughly debunked, but I just logged on and instead of saying "Exam of this type has already been registered" as it has for the past few days, I am now able to register again for the same exam I took. I don't know if that still means nothing, or if it's an early sign that I failed.


It’s because previously registration wasn’t open.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Ruth_W i'm so sorry about your grandfather, *hugs* if you want them


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jak_jak said:


> View attachment 15166
> View attachment 15165
> 
> 
> My puppers Georgia and Bjorn


I want to smush Georgia. Her ears look so soft


----------



## JayKay PE

jak_jak said:


> View attachment 15166
> View attachment 15165
> 
> 
> My puppers Georgia and Bjorn


Got distracted by sculpted thigh and unclothed ankle.

YOU CAN'T JUST POST THAT SHIT WITHOUT A NSFW TAG, GOD!


----------



## jak_jak

Chattaneer said:


> Bjorn got fat.


Hahaha yes he did. He got fixed sooo yeah



LyceeFruit said:


> I want to smush Georgia. Her ears look so soft


They are


----------



## jak_jak

JayKay PE said:


> Got distracted by sculpted thigh and unclothed ankle.
> 
> YOU CAN'T JUST POST THAT SHIT WITHOUT A NSFW TAG, GOD!


 noted, will tag nsfw next time

Honestly just glad i had shorts on in the pic because i didnt look haha


----------



## Orchid PE

I bet Trump will start his second term before our results get released.


----------



## JayKay PE

jak_jak said:


> noted, will tag nsfw next time
> 
> Honestly just glad i had shorts on in the pic because i didnt look haha


I mean, we had dog nuts already on this page.  This thread is filled with insanity!

You could just be like me and have your legs tattooed: instant shorts.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Chattaneer said:


> I do hope they come out soon, because my Christmas shopping depends on it.
> 
> My dad is a PE and has been bugging me to get licensed. I keep explaining that I don't need it for my job, but he insists. Well, I didn't tell him I registered for the exam or that I took the exam. So my plan was to pass and print him off the results notice or something (or print off my license since that's how FL does it, but I'm not sure how soon they'll email it out) and mail that to him as his Christmas gift.
> 
> So if results don't come out soon, I'm going to have to start shopping for a gift for him.


Aww! My dad is also a PE. Love this


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I bet Trump will start his second term before our results get released.


y do u do teh things u do?  pls post pet pics instead.

(Was going to write post pp instead as shorthand and then stepped away from that ledge, my friend)


----------



## jak_jak

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, we had dog nuts already on this page.  This thread is filled with insanity!
> 
> You could just be like me and have your legs tattooed: instant shorts.


I'm about due for more tattoos! Great idea!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, we had dog nuts already on this page.  This thread is filled with insanity!
> 
> You could just be like me and have your legs tattooed: instant shorts.


Pics or it didn't happen.

Why is this suck thread turning into a spam thread?


----------



## JayKay PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Aww! My dad is also a PE. Love this


My...dad was a band teacher/musician and was kinda bemused by the whole PE process.  He kinda got it because he had rolling licenses he needed to complete for teaching (and NY is crazy about it), but he was also very "Calm down.  If you don't pass, you can always sit it again.  You're employed right now.  They're not going to fire you because you failed.  Nobody is going to die."  Very odd.


----------



## Orchid PE

jak_jak said:


> I'm about due for more tattoos! Great idea!


Bro, I jokingly told A I would if I passed. 

But, if we all pass we should all get matching tattoos. We should get the green "pass."


----------



## DJKHALED

Anyone else able to register for PE exam? Does this mean I failed or is the system just open to registration at this point? Has anyone who passed the exam had this happen to them- where they were able to register before the results came through? No trolling plzzzz.


----------



## Orchid PE

DJKHALED said:


> Anyone else able to register for PE exam? Does this mean I failed or is the system just open to registration at this point? Has anyone who passed the exam had this happen to them- where they were able to register before the results came through? No trolling plzzzz.


Sorry to here that, bud.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Chattaneer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Why is this suck thread turning into a spam thread?


Time turns all things into spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

DJKHALED said:


> Anyone else able to register for PE exam? Does this mean I failed or is the system just open to registration at this point? Has anyone who passed the exam had this happen to them- where they were able to register before the results came through? No trolling plzzzz.


In all honesty, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Orchid PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> Time turns all things into spam.


You are a wise one, my friend.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, we had dog nuts already on this page.  This thread is filled with insanity!
> 
> You could just be like me and have your legs tattooed: instant shorts.


----------



## Omgpickles

Chattaneer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Why is this suck thread turning into a spam thread?


The suck has gone on so long, we sucked in the spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.rogercpareview.com/blog/6-stages-waiting-score-release
> 
> Looks like their suck is sucky too, maybe even worse.


At least we're not alone in our behavior.

Having to pass all four exams in 18 months is sick. Needing to start over if you blow one? That's just mean. I wonder if they're at least "easy" exams?


----------



## Orchid PE

Omgpickles said:


> The suck has gone on so long


TWSS.


----------



## jak_jak

Chattaneer said:


> Bro, I jokingly told A I would if I passed.
> 
> But, if we all pass we should all get matching tattoos. We should get the green "pass."


Lord  we should. you never got the blue blaze?


----------



## Orchid PE

There's at least 50 pages of spam in here that could be going towards a record breaking spam thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

jak_jak said:


> Lord  we should. you never got the blue blaze?


I'm just a white blank page.


----------



## TSLT2010

DJKHALED said:


> Anyone else able to register for PE exam? Does this mean I failed or is the system just open to registration at this point? Has anyone who passed the exam had this happen to them- where they were able to register before the results came through? No trolling plzzzz.


I think we can register in whatever we want and doesn't mean that we failed the PE test.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> y do u do teh things u do?  pls post pet pics instead.
> 
> (Was going to write post pp instead as shorthand and then stepped away from that ledge, my friend)


maga.


----------



## pse19622

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least we're not alone in our behavior.
> 
> Having to pass all four exams in 18 months is sick. Needing to start over if you blow one? That's just mean. I wonder if they're at least "easy" exams?


Also the CFA level 1 was just administered last weekend. 8 week waiting period for results.I read that some people were even vomiting and crying during the test.WE ARE NOT ALONE.


----------



## Orchid PE

How about that fight this coming weekend???


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ruth_W said:


> Hey guys! Long-time lurker of this board - I know the "register for the next exam" trick has been thoroughly debunked, but I just logged on and instead of saying "Exam of this type has already been registered" as it has for the past few days, I am now able to register again for the same exam I took. I don't know if that still means nothing, or if it's an early sign that I failed.





Ruth_W said:


> Huh. But then, why the sudden change? Prior to 12/9 I got the "Registration opens on 12/9" message, then between 12/9 and now it was "Exam of this type has already been registered", and now as of this morning it's showing I can register again.


Temptation to troll rising.









Ruth_W said:


> it was a bad week for me anyhow; my grandfather passed away and I had a midterm in a class all in the same week (I'm currently a grad student).


I'm sorry for your loss.



Victor1990 said:


> what about today?


Let's just say that I haven't preloaded my usual release day posts (map, when to add pe, etc) into EB yet.



Chattaneer said:


> Why is this suck thread turning into a spam thread?


Things got pretty toxic yesterday. Pet photos helped clam things down.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least we're not alone in our behavior.
> 
> Having to pass all four exams in 18 months is sick. Needing to start over if you blow one? That's just mean. I wonder if they're at least "easy" exams?


Like, just imagine. There's that little bit of anxiety before an exam, but this is x4. And it's like Super Mario Bros. If you die on world 8, you have to start all over!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Chattaneer said:


> I do hope they come out soon, because my Christmas shopping depends on it.


Same. Not as heartwarming as your story, but I'm allowed to get another dog if I pass haha


----------



## Orchid PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Same. Not as heartwarming as your story, but I'm allowed to get another dog if I pass haha


I should've said I'm getting another gun if I pass.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least we're not alone in our behavior.
> 
> Having to pass all four exams in 18 months is sick. Needing to start over if you blow one? That's just mean. I wonder if they're at least "easy" exams?


Architects have 7 exams to pass but I don't think they have to start over if they fail one


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15170


That's my boy!


----------



## Eager&Anxious

Chattaneer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Why is this suck thread turning into a spam thread?


This suck thread had to become spammy because it was getting uncomfortably tense yesterday. There was a lot of arguing, name-calling, and grandstanding. We needed the rapid influx of puppy and kitty photos to diffuse the situation. American politics could learn a thing or two from this thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Architects have 7 exams to pass but I don't think they have to start over if they fail one


Ouch. I can't remember if we had the architorture discussion here or in the spam thread. They voluntarily choose that life; they knew what they signed up for.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Why is this suck thread turning into a spam thread?


Please have an ultra blurry pic of JK legs. I don’t really have that many pics of me, tbh, since I never take selfies? Idk.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please have an ultra blurry pic of JK legs. I don’t really have that many pics of me, tbh, since I never take selfies? Idk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15174


Legit shorts.

*claps*

*squints eyes in suspicion might be from google photos search*


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Legit shorts.
> 
> *claps*
> 
> *squints eyes in suspicion might be from google photos search*


*squints eyes even harder because of bad eyes and blurry photo*


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Legit shorts.
> 
> *claps*
> 
> *squints eyes in suspicion might be from google photos search*


*begins to google for tattoo shorts*


----------



## Davidhynzer

[SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
Hello David How may I help you?












[SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
Will the results be released today?












[SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.












[SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
Thank you! Have they been released to California?











[SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
No


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

This is the spam thread now


----------



## SB_VA

VA DPOR License Lookup has finally been repaired so I can F5 that page too


----------



## Lurker

Yesterday I was able to register for any exam except for Electrical (Which I took in October). Now I am able to register it again. I also am hoping it is not indicative of failing. I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

HopkinsReb said:


> This is the spam thread now


yum


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> magma.


fix'd

I love talking about hot fluid located beneath the Earth's crust


----------



## StructuralForensics

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15175


----------



## Davidhynzer

[SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
Hello David Heinzer. How may I help you?












[SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
Will the results be released today?












[SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.












[SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
Thank you! Have they been released to California?












[SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
o


----------



## JayKay PE

Davidhynzer said:


> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Hello David How may I help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Will the results be released today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> Thank you! Have they been released to California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> No


Obviously proves that California is not a state.  BAM.  NCEES proving all sorts of things!


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm a little conflicted, because I've made is this far without a tattoo, so I don't want to ruin my streak.

Yet, I like tattoos.

But then again, I would want a sleeve, and they are expensive for good ones. And that's not something I'll ever be able to get my money back on.

However, I think I would enjoy it.

Nevertheless, what if I get it and my wife doesn't like it?

Still, she would probably love me regardless.

Although, I don't want her looking at something she doesn't like since my body is hers.

Yet, she might like it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm a little conflicted, because I've made is this far without a tattoo, so I don't want to ruin my streak.
> 
> Yet, I like tattoos.
> 
> But then again, I would want a sleeve, and they are expensive for good ones. And that's not something I'll ever be able to get my money back on.
> 
> However, I think I would enjoy it.
> 
> Nevertheless, what if I get it and my wife doesn't like it?
> 
> Still, she would probably love me regardless.
> 
> Although, I don't want her looking at something she doesn't like since my body is hers.
> 
> Yet, she might like it.


...I mean, she might even _like it_.

if u kno wut i meen


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd
> 
> I love Trump.


FTFY.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> if u kno wut i meen


Are we doing this again?


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

Chattaneer said:


> I'm a little conflicted, because I've made is this far without a tattoo, so I don't want to ruin my streak.
> 
> Yet, I like tattoos.
> 
> But then again, I would want a sleeve, and they are expensive for good ones. And that's not something I'll ever be able to get my money back on.
> 
> However, I think I would enjoy it.
> 
> Nevertheless, what if I get it and my wife doesn't like it?
> 
> Still, she would probably love me regardless.
> 
> Although, I don't want her looking at something she doesn't like since my body is hers.
> 
> Yet, she might like it.


My half sleeve has run me about $700 including tip... still need one more session so it'll probably be close to $1000 all said and done.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Dumpster Slapper said:


> yum


Not yum until you slice it and fry it.  Then it's _*YUUUUUUUM.*_

Boy do I love me some spam and eggs in the morning.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Obviously proves that California is not a state.  BAM.  NCEES proving all sorts of things!


We should kidnap @squaretaper PE, then sell California.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> My half sleeve has run me about $700 including tip... still need one more session so it'll probably be close to $1000 all said and done.


My barber paid $4k for each of his sleeves. And they look darn good.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

Davidhynzer said:


> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Hello David How may I help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Will the results be released today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> Thank you! Have they been released to California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> No


IS THIS TRUE? I haven’t had my coffee yet i could be very gullible right now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Davidhynzer said:


> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Hello David Heinzer. How may I help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Will the results be released today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> Thank you! Have they been released to California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> o


----------



## JayKay PE

Dumpster Slapper said:


> My half sleeve has run me about $700 including tip... still need one more session so it'll probably be close to $1000 all said and done.


My ass tattoo cost more than that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Davidhynzer said:


> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Hello David Heinzer. How may I help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Will the results be released today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> Thank you! Have they been released to California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> o


Please leave the chat people alone.


----------



## JayKay PE

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> IS THIS TRUE? I haven’t had my coffee yet i could be very gullible right now.


Could be very gullible?  How much would it take for you to be very gullible?  I have...resources.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

DJKHALED said:


> Anyone else able to register for PE exam? Does this mean I failed or is the system just open to registration at this point? Has anyone who passed the exam had this happen to them- where they were able to register before the results came through? No trolling plzzzz.


oh heck that is happening to me too   y'all someone please calm me down and tell me it means nothing still


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please have an ultra blurry pic of JK legs. I don’t really have that many pics of me, tbh, since I never take selfies? Idk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15174


I want thigh tats. The issue is idk of what. I also want another rib/back tat - that I do know what I want.

I have 6 tats: one each ankle, wrist, shoulder blade, right ribs, and hip


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> oh heck that is happening to me too   y'all someone please calm me down and tell me it means nothing still


It means the exam registration window for April is open.  Nothing else.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

JayKay PE said:


> Could be very gullible?  How much would it take for you to be very gullible?  I have...resources.


too early for this. LOL


----------



## TwistedLeague

Chattaneer said:


> I'm a little conflicted, because I've made is this far without a tattoo, so I don't want to ruin my streak.
> 
> Yet, I like tattoos.
> 
> But then again, I would want a sleeve, and they are expensive for good ones. And that's not something I'll ever be able to get my money back on.
> 
> However, I think I would enjoy it.
> 
> Nevertheless, what if I get it and my wife doesn't like it?
> 
> Still, she would probably love me regardless.
> 
> Although, I don't want her looking at something she doesn't like since my body is hers.
> 
> Yet, she might like it.


----------



## TSLT2010

Davidhynzer said:


> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Hello David How may I help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Will the results be released today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> Thank you! Have they been released to California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> No


next question...

How long will take tot the boards to release the results!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> My ass tattoo cost more than that.


I think is this bait.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

okay but seriously there is a Pennsylvania post in the 2019 results group and it looks real... can someone confirm? I thought Penn usually came out later than everyone else...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I want thigh tats. The issue is idk of what. I also want another rib/back tat - that I do know what I want.
> 
> I have 6 tats: one each ankle, wrist, shoulder blade, right ribs, and hip


I...stopped counting them, tbh.  I was told by a tattooist who was working on my leg that when you have pieces like this done (I am assuming he meant sleeves) that the number no longer counts, the time does.  And I think I have easily over 100+ hours in the chair on my body.

Hoping to get more of my back done when I travel back to NY


----------



## dublish

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15175


MERGE THE THREADS


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> okay but seriously there is a Pennsylvania post in the 2019 results group and it looks real... can someone confirm? I thought Penn usually came out later than everyone else...


It's a troll.

You'll get an email from NCEES saying the results have been released.  No state can release results until they've been released, and they all get released at once.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Legit shorts.
> 
> *claps*
> 
> *squints eyes in suspicion might be from google photos search*


Absolutely no offense to @JayKay PE, but that photo pretty much exactly matches the mental image I had of what she would look like from the waist down. She's made multiple references to being "fat", so I was expecting slightly more chubbiness, but aside from that, spot on.

We  you, JK! Miss.I.Am struggles with body image issues, so I try to tread super lightly on how people look. I just had to mention how well that correlated with the mental image. My mind was blown for second.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hoping to get more of my back done when I travel back to NY


----------



## PE_NOT_SURE

Results has been released to the state boards , it has been confirmed


----------



## Aspiring_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Please leave the chat people alone.


Pretty sure that was fake.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> but that photo pretty much exactly matches the mental image I had of what she would look like from the waist down


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

HopkinsReb said:


> It's a troll.
> 
> You'll get an email from NCEES saying the results have been released.  No state can release results until they've been released, and they all get released at once.


I just wanted to be sure.... After I saw that I could register for all the exams I got on high alert...


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

PE_NOT_SURE said:


> Results has been released to the state boards , it has been confirmed


Confirmed how, exactly?


----------



## Aspiring_PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> okay but seriously there is a Pennsylvania post in the 2019 results group and it looks real... can someone confirm? I thought Penn usually came out later than everyone else...


It's fake.


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

HopkinsReb said:


> Confirmed how, exactly?


By troll faked chat log? Idk. Did you go to Hopkins and do you go to any of the alumni events?


----------



## Ryangreen1970

It's Pennsylvania. Thats how you know it's fake.


----------



## Orchid PE

PE_NOT_SURE said:


> Results has been released to the state boards , it has been confirmed


My corporate IT group told me to stay away from emails with this sort of grammar and punctuation.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Davidhynzer said:


> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Hello David Heinzer. How may I help you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:10[/SIZE]​
> Will the results be released today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]David Heinzer [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> Thank you! Have they been released to California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]06:12[/SIZE]​
> No


His last name is spelled wrong in the chat. It's fake


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Dumpster Slapper said:


> By troll faked chat log? Idk. Did you go to Hopkins and do you go to any of the alumni events?


I got my master's from Hopkins, bachelor's from Ole Miss.  I have not been to any alumni events.

You an alum?


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

HopkinsReb said:


> I got my master's from Hopkins, bachelor's from Ole Miss.  I have not been to any alumni events.
> 
> You an alum?


Nah but I attend a lot of the alumni events with my wife


----------



## Beach_Vince

pse19622 said:


> Breed? Looks just like my dog, but she's a rescue and we have no idea "what" she is


All out mutt haha. One parent is chihuahua with dachshund/Pomeranian. The other parent is chihuahua with poodle/Pekingese. 
 

to keep it easy I just say chihuahua mix lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15181


I try not to be creepy, but it just happens sometimes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

HopkinsReb said:


> It's a troll.
> 
> You'll get an email from NCEES saying the results have been released.  No state can release results until they've been released, and they all get released at once.


All results are given to the state boards at the same time but the results are released to us at different times.

States can have NCEES release to us, States can release to us themselves, State can use other companies like PCS to release results.

I know you know that but I'm providing clarification for lurkers


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> oh heck that is happening to me too   y'all someone please calm me down and tell me it means nothing still


You can believe calm rationale RBHeadge or dispelled it 40+ days ago, and specifically warned people against believing it.

Or you can believe about-to-be-super-troll RBHeadge who'd pissed off that people still fall for this s%^t and now dgaf.

Your choice.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Beach_Vince said:


> All out mutt haha. One parent is chihuahua with dachshund/Pomeranian. The other parent is chihuahua with poodle/Pekingese.
> 
> 
> to keep it easy I just say chihuahua mix lol


Ayyy! As an owner of a Chiweenie, best dogs


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I try not to be creepy, but it just happens sometimes.


Every male ever can relate.

Edit: Holy... I have terrible English lol


----------



## noPE

I love dogs, but can y'all start your own separate thread for the dogs?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I think is this bait.


Is it bait if it’s true?


----------



## PE_NOT_SURE

Ashlie from NCEES Chat just confirmed that results have been released to the boards...why would Ashlie lie ??


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Dumpster Slapper said:


> Nah but I attend a lot of the alumni events with my wife


Ah, gotcha.

We're really tied into the DC-area Ole Miss alumni; my wife was the alumni club president for a year or two (there are a lot more Ole Miss alumni in the DC area than folks expect).  Hopkins, not so much.  You just don't develop the same bonds of affection with the grad school alma mater.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> All results are given to the state boards at the same time but the results are released to us at different times.


*mostly the same time. They trickle out in batches to the States over the course of a day or two.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You can believe calm rationale RBHeadge or dispelled it 40+ days ago, and specifically warned people against believing it.
> 
> Or you can believe about-to-be-super-troll RBHeadge who'd pissed off that people still fall for this s%^t and now dgaf.
> 
> Your choice.


Option B, please.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

noPE said:


> I love dogs, but can y'all start your own separate thread for the dogs?


nope. there's already a thread. and as stated, the pet pics were to reduce tension in the thread.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You can believe calm rationale RBHeadge or dispelled it 40+ days ago, and specifically warned people against believing it.
> 
> Or you can believe about-to-be-super-troll RBHeadge who'd pissed off that people still fall for this s%^t and now dgaf.
> 
> Your choice.


I will believe calm and rational RBHeadge   you da best


----------



## TSLT2010

Ok! My NCEES chat assistance is Lea, I will ask her for any updates


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is it bait if it’s true?
> 
> *pic*


Let the record show (and my wife know) I did not request anything.

But that is a nice tattoo regardless.


----------



## pse19622

LyceeFruit said:


> Architects have 7 exams to pass but I don't think they have to start over if they fail one


Seems a bit excessive for architecture, no offense but 7 exams seems like a LOT.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Absolutely no offense to @JayKay PE, but that photo pretty much exactly matches the mental image I had of what she would look like from the waist down. She's made multiple references to being "fat", so I was expecting slightly more chubbiness, but aside from that, spot on.
> 
> We  you, JK! Miss.I.Am struggles with body image issues, so I try to tread super lightly on how people look. I just had to mention how well that correlated with the mental image. My mind was blown for second.


Yes!!!!  I am trying really hard to get into shape!  This past summer was the first time I'd felt 'comfortable' wearing shorts and the tattoo's, tbh, are one of the ways I made myself like my legs/thighs.  I'm happy I give off an image of a slightly plump Polack with a ton of tattoos!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PE_NOT_SURE said:


> Ashlie from NCEES Chat just confirmed that results have been released to the boards...why would Ashlie lie ??









Guys, if they were released, *MANY WOULD HAVE POSTED *their "I PASSED !!!!!!11!!!1! in &lt;state&gt;" 10 minutes ago.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PE_NOT_SURE said:


> Ashlie from NCEES Chat just confirmed that results have been released to the boards...why would Ashlie lie ??


sigh


----------



## Orchid PE

I PASSED !!!!!!11!!!1! in &lt;Florida&gt;


----------



## RBHeadge PE

but in the off chance they do get released soon, I am going to be in a scif from 10-11. I'll make the map when I get out.


----------



## JayKay PE

noPE said:


> I love dogs, but can y'all start your own separate thread for the dogs?


I mean, you could contribute a dog/cat/snake/horse/animal pic?  Just because it sucks doesn't mean we can't have fun in this thread.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

pse19622 said:


> Seems a bit excessive for architecture, no offense but 7 exams seems like a LOT.


*shrugs* i'm not disagreeing with you. but my two architect friends in maine have both told they have 7 tests. and each is a different topic. so they had one on electrical - i know this since that's the only one both told me about when they learned i was an EE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I PASSED !!!!!!11!!!1! in &lt;Florida&gt;


1) I'd say pics or it didn't happen, but you've got the html hacking down, so I won't bother

2) Florida NEVER releases this early. They've got internal stuff they need to do before they give authorization to release.


----------



## TSLT2010

Chattaneer said:


> I PASSED !!!!!!11!!!1! in &lt;Florida&gt;


YOU DID NOT! I'm still waiting


----------



## Orchid PE

noPE said:


> I love dogs, but can y'all start your own separate thread for the dogs?


Why don't you start a separate thread for complaining.

Easy, easy. I'm _kidding_.

_Slightly _kidding.


----------



## Speakerbaks

RBHeadge PE said:


> but in the off chance they do get released soon, I am going to be in a scif from 10-11. I'll make the map when I get out.


Going to do some secret squirrel engineering?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) I'd say pics or it didn't happen, but you've got the html hacking down, so I won't bother
> 
> 2) Florida NEVER releases this early. They've got internal stuff they need to do before they give authorization to release.


I hacked Florida. Haven't you seen the news?

Again, just kidding.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> but in the off chance they do get released soon,


also, don't add PE to your name immediately either.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...stopped counting them, tbh.  I was told by a tattooist who was working on my leg that when you have pieces like this done (I am assuming he meant sleeves) that the number no longer counts, the time does.  And I think I have easily over 100+ hours in the chair on my body.
> 
> Hoping to get more of my back done when I travel back to NY


one day, most of mine are small


----------



## MDeebs PE

pse19622 said:


> Seems a bit excessive for architecture, no offense but 7 exams seems like a LOT.


I work with a few architects and while you're right that 7 exams is a lot, they also need to know enough about all aspects of the project in order to make sure the building is designed well. They can't just draw a pretty picture. They need to know that the MEP, Structure, Civil, etc. Engineers can make their building design a reality.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you could contribute a dog/cat/snake/horse/animal pic?  Just because it sucks doesn't mean we can't have fun in this thread.


You take your logic somewhere else, miss.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> but in the off chance they do get released soon, I am going to be in a scif from 10-11. I'll make the map when I get out.


i'll PM you if they get released. you know it'll be legit


----------



## john813_PE

For April, the Florida PE Board Rep posted that results were to be released soon. 

I got 0.0% done after that post.


----------



## Victor1990

going crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StructuralForensics

MDeebs said:


> I work with a few architects and while you're right that 7 exams is a lot, they also need to know enough about all aspects of the project in order to make sure the building is designed well. They can't just draw a pretty picture. They need to know that the MEP, Structure, Civil, etc. Engineers can make their building design a reality.


Architects make it pretty. Engineers make it work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, spammers. What'd I miss?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Why don't you start a separate thread for complaining.
> 
> Easy, easy. I'm _kidding_.
> 
> _Slightly _kidding.


"The B*+©#ing Thread"


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Morning, spammers. What'd I miss?


We're selling California, but keeping you.


----------



## JayKay PE

StructuralForensics said:


> Architects make it pretty. Engineers make it work.


Debatable on both sides of that coin.


----------



## dublish

RBHeadge PE said:


> also, don't add PE to your name immediately either.


You're not my dad!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

john813 said:


> For April, the Florida PE Board Reps posted that results were to be released soon.
> 
> I got 0.0% done after that post.


Nobody gets anything done after the first legit release announcement happens.


----------



## MDeebs PE

StructuralForensics said:


> Architects make it pretty. Engineers make it work.


You're absolutely right. I was just more mentioning that their license isn't simply knowing how to draw a wall section on CAD.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

StructuralForensics said:


> Architects make it pretty. Engineers make it work.


mostly true


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> "The B*+©#ing Thread"


Isn't there a completely separate girls forum?

Shots fired.


----------



## SoVA Eng

squaretaper PE said:


> Morning, spammers. What'd I miss?


All the cute dogs.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Chattaneer said:


> Isn't there a completely separate girls forum?
> 
> Shots fired.


Oh.


----------



## PE_NOT_SURE

I smell PE results in the air ...its coming to you get your tears ready


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> We're selling California, but keeping you.


Neat! Well, OK then!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

dublish said:


> You're not my dad!


I know you're kidding.

But in all seriousness, I'm trying to keep anyone from getting in trouble. Some states are really strict about enforcing those rules. It's happened before.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Isn't there a completely separate girls forum?
> 
> Shots fired.


Yeah, your wife said you shot blanks. Why'd you lie?


----------



## pse19622

MDeebs said:


> I work with a few architects and while you're right that 7 exams is a lot, they also need to know enough about all aspects of the project in order to make sure the building is designed well. They can't just draw a pretty picture. They need to know that the MEP, Structure, Civil, etc. Engineers can make their building design a reality.


Thank you for clarifying. I've never worked with architects before (although I would like to, but there aren't too many in O&amp;G lol), so I'm not sure exactly what they do.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

SoVA Eng said:


> All the cute dogs.


Not all.  Here's my almost three-week-old puppy.  He waits very patiently while I lift in the AM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Isn't there a completely separate girls forum?
> 
> Shots fired.


No, that's "The B*+©#es Thread."

Just kidding. It was too easy. Sorry in advance.

:Locolaugh:


----------



## john813_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nobody gets anything done after the first legit release announcement happens.




True, but I had exiled myself from here after taking the test. 

Only signed back on after my friend said Florida would out that day.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Chattaneer said:


> Isn't there a completely separate girls forum?
> 
> Shots fired.


Rude?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, your wife said you shot blanks. Why'd you lie?


How mean am I allowed to be on here?


----------



## MDeebs PE

pse19622 said:


> Thank you for clarifying. I've never worked with architects before (although* I would like to*, but there aren't too many in O&amp;G lol), so I'm not sure exactly what they do.


Grass ain't always greener on the other side lol some are a pain.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

john813 said:


> True, but I had exiled myself from here after taking the test.
> 
> Only signed back on after my friend said Florida would out that day.


The end is near!!


----------



## JayKay PE

john813 said:


> True, but I had exiled myself from here after taking the test.
> 
> Only signed back on after my friend said Florida would out that day.


I mean, they have to battle the ULTRA CROC to put in the results/send the emails.  It gets very strenuous.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

HopkinsReb said:


> Not all.  Here's my almost three-week-old puppy.  He waits very patiently while I lift in the AM.
> 
> View attachment 15186


Is this a golden doodle or a standard poodle?! (or something else entirely and I'm wrong altogether)


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> How mean am I allowed to be on here?


To me?  As mean as you want.

In a public forum, where people can see you picking on cat girl / reporting it to fish guy: maybe tone it down a bit.

*I apologize for saying you shoot blanks when baby pics obviously prove this wrong*


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Is this a golden doodle or a standard poodle?! (or something else entirely and I'm wrong altogether)


Standard poodle.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

HopkinsReb said:


> Standard poodle.


My mom has a standard that looks almost identical! She's a fantastic doggo


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, your wife said you shot blanks. Why'd you lie?


You didn't complain last night.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

THIS IS REAL


----------



## Orchid PE

Highlight.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I REPEAT THIS IS REAL


----------



## fyrfytr310

What do you all do in the evenings when the thread is quiet and need a distraction?  I did (and still do) astro photos.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I REPEAT


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> My mom has a standard that looks almost identical! She's a fantastic doggo


He's amazing so far.  Already knows sit and down.  Come is a work in progress...


----------



## PlanCheckEng

THIS IS REAL


----------



## Orchid PE

@jak_jak

Check your stuff you Alabamian!


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

PEstruc said:


> I REPEAT THIS IS REAL


*sniff sniff*

Smells fishy.


----------



## Orchid PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Smells fishy.


@RBHeadge PE &lt;- That's because he's here.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Smells fishy.


Check my history.  I'm not a troll


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leave the NCEES chat people alone.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

PEstruc said:


> I'm not a troll


That's EXACTLY what a troll would say!


----------



## TSLT2010

StructuralForensics said:


> Architects make it pretty. Engineers make it work.


Architects make it pretty in the freaking CAD and then I come and do whatever I understand to make it feasible because they don't know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

PEstruc said:


> View attachment 15195
> THIS IS REAL


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> To me?  As mean as you want.
> 
> In a public forum, where people can see you picking on cat girl / reporting it to fish guy: maybe tone it down a bit.
> 
> *I apologize for saying you shoot blanks when baby pics obviously prove this wrong*


I hope they're my babies!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

fyrfytr310 said:


> What do you all do in the evenings when the thread is quiet and need a distraction?  I did (and still do) astro photos.
> 
> View attachment 15189
> 
> 
> View attachment 15190
> 
> 
> View attachment 15191
> 
> 
> View attachment 15192
> 
> 
> View attachment 15193
> 
> 
> View attachment 15194


wait a minute... did you take these? these are amazing!!


----------



## Victor1990

PEstruc said:


> View attachment 15196


is this real ??????????????????????????????


----------



## wre_indiana

JayKay PE said:


> ...I mean, she might even _like it_.
> 
> if u kno wut i meen


My wife loves tattoos.

If I pass (fingers crossed), I will either be getting a chest piece done or starting a 3/4 sleeve.

Currently only at 1. A WW2 plane on my arm.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

Chattaneer said:


> @jak_jak
> 
> Check your stuff you Alabamian!


no emails yet....


----------



## TSLT2010

LyceeFruit said:


> leave the NCEES chat people alone.


sorry I can't


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright guys. _Maybe _things are trending real. I'm still skeptical. I've got to run to a meeting. I'll be back in an hour. Try to stay sane, I'll do the map when I get back.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

HopkinsReb said:


> He's amazing so far.  Already knows sit and down.  Come is a work in progress...


TEACH ME YOUR WAYS. We get sit like 90% of the time, 100% if there's a treat. Come is hit or miss but she does respond to my whistle (&amp;my bestie's, we whistle the same!) Down/off/literally anything else, NOPE.


----------



## wre_indiana

Victor1990 said:


> is this real ??????????????????????????????


What was her response?


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Bruh, I dropped no meeting date for Controls.  And now I dropped results imminent. REP ME


----------



## tangentline

Ah, the state has to release results before they look at my application, it’s day 58/60 before I can call them so they’re obv stalling to that time


----------



## Orchid PE

@JayKay PE Were you able to decipher my secret message?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TSLT2010 said:


> sorry I can't


Harassing the NCEES Chat people leads to the chat being shut off. And it's very unprofessional.


----------



## MDeebs PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> alright guys. _Maybe _things are trending real. I'm still skeptical. I've got to run to a meeting. I'll be back in an hour. Try to stay sane, I'll do the map when I get back.


Don't do this to me, fish guy. Please.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> You didn't complain last night.


fix'd


----------



## kbjohn

F5-ing hard af right now


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> TEACH ME YOUR WAYS. We get sit like 90% of the time, 100% if there's a treat. Come is hit or miss but she does respond to my whistle (&amp;my bestie's, we whistle the same!) Down/off/literally anything else, NOPE.


Step one: get a standard poodle.  They're incredibly trainable dogs (part of the reason we picked the breed).

I haven't ever used a treat to get him to lie down; the only time food is involved is having him sit before I give him his bowl.  Rely much on food and dogs are smart enough to know when you don't have any to offer.  Lots of praise and scritches.


----------



## JayKay PE

wre_indiana said:


> My wife loves tattoos.
> 
> If I pass (fingers crossed), I will either be getting a chest piece done or starting a 3/4 sleeve.
> 
> Currently only at 1. A WW2 plane on my arm.


Pics please.  Also!!!!!!  Are you in Indiana?  I just moved here from NYS!  Was thinking of getting a piece to commemorate!  Any good places?


----------



## jak_jak

Chattaneer said:


> @jak_jak
> 
> Check your stuff you Alabamian!


Can confirm. No news.


----------



## JayKay PE

TSLT2010 said:


> sorry I can't


I hear if you play with NCEES too much you get hairy palms.


----------



## TSLT2010

LyceeFruit said:


> Harassing the NCEES Chat people leads to the chat being shut off. And it's very unprofessional.


They don't reply intermediately. I just wrote them this morning to get updates of the release date status lol  I'm still waiting for the response.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

T Minus ... 5....


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd


Dang, I can't even burn without typos.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

HopkinsReb said:


> Step one: get a standard poodle.  They're incredibly trainable dogs (part of the reason we picked the breed).
> 
> I haven't ever used a treat to get him to lie down; the only time food is involved is having him sit before I give him his bowl.  Rely much on food and dogs are smart enough to know when you don't have any to offer.  Lots of praise and scritches.


We got a hound mix from the shelter who spent her first 6 months of life in the shelter.

I have gotten her to chill TF out at dinner and sit. That was my progress of last week


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> @JayKay PE Were you able to decipher my secret message?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, I'm a dummy. My meeting is at 11, not 10. back now


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Dog pic, he's a rescue.


----------



## Majed

Guys


----------



## Orchid PE

Maybe it wasn't a typo


----------



## Whovian

Kansas just posted they were released but ncees still says pending.


----------



## Jywang

I got the result! Michigan.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> We got a hound mix from the shelter who spent her first 6 months of life in the shelter.


If you're getting a sit 90% of the time with that, sounds like you're doing well.  Hounds are not generally super trainable (and they're extremely easily distracted) and she missed out on valuable training time as puppy.

How old is she now?  Could also be some adolescent rebellion.


----------



## fyrfytr310

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> wait a minute... did you take these? these are amazing!!


Sure did!  I'm very much a beginner but I'm having a lot of fun along the way.


----------



## NoVanon PE

PEstruc said:


> View attachment 15195
> THIS IS REAL


I dont believe you.


----------



## Jywang




----------



## PlanCheckEng

BLAST OFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## J. Jones PE (Shengineer)

Jywang said:


> View attachment 15199


Congrats!! If this is real


----------



## Numbers25 PE




----------



## Majed

It is real guys.


----------



## fyrfytr310

Jywang said:


> View attachment 15199


Congrats if not trolling!  

If trolling, well, you know...


----------



## Speakerbaks

JayKay PE said:


> Pics please.  Also!!!!!!  Are you in Indiana?  I just moved here from NYS!  Was thinking of getting a piece to commemorate!  Any good places?


Go to Chicago if you’re already in IN. looks like you’re into sailor jerry/traditional styles...Erik @ Great Lakes tattoo is amazballs


----------



## Jywang

This is the e-mail notice


----------



## john813_PE

Too many Michigan results to think it's fake now. 

Texted my friends now. Good bye productivity at their firms lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm on the road for the next couple hours. @RBHeadge PE, @ me if $#!+ goes down.


----------



## Jywang




----------



## dublish




----------



## WickedYetCivil

HopkinsReb said:


> If you're getting a sit 90% of the time with that, sounds like you're doing well.  Hounds are not generally super trainable (and they're extremely easily distracted) and she missed out on valuable training time as puppy.
> 
> How old is she now?  Could also be some adolescent rebellion.


Yeah we just got a 6 month old treeing walker coonhound early november and she is a stinker! She loves food and I swear she is ADD. She knows sit, shake, down and learning come but she really just loves to run and dig in my backyard lol 

Tho is she having accidents in the house and its when we ignore her for just a few mins so that's the teenage stage.


----------



## Whovian

F5ing so hard and trying not to cry at work.


----------



## enrique_nola

PEstruc said:


> Bruh, I dropped no meeting date for Controls.  And now I dropped results imminent. REP ME


Are you aware?


----------



## Waiting




----------



## fyrfytr310

Best of luck to you all!!!!!!


----------



## Asam

Lets not troll now.

Is it really happening?


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Either the most coordinated epic troll job or it got real quick.


----------



## slothman

Christmas party at work today. This is either going to be a really good time or a really bad time. Hopefully Ohio releases soon.


----------



## wedyan

it's been released to the state boards chat with NCEES few minutes ago


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay... I'm still slightly skeptical. But I'm getting the map thread ready.


----------



## Majed

It is real. But in my country will take long time


----------



## fyrfytr310

I remember the feeling at this moment in May.  Stay calm and F5 like a mfer...


----------



## MeowMeow PE

It says this on the Kansas website, but results are not on NCEES yet.  Also, still says pending when I search my license.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

HopkinsReb said:


> If you're getting a sit 90% of the time with that, sounds like you're doing well.  Hounds are not generally super trainable (and they're extremely easily distracted) and she missed out on valuable training time as puppy.
> 
> How old is she now?  Could also be some adolescent rebellion.


7mo old, she's not the brightest. or the most aware of her body lol


----------



## PlanCheckEng

fyrfytr310 said:


> I remember the feeling at this moment in May.  Stay calm and F5 like a mfer...


You took your exam in Cali right?


----------



## Speakerbaks

Gah!!! And our fearless adults in the room are not in the room! I need this map!!


----------



## Fisherman504

Trolling is over . All Trolls are currently on hold.


----------



## dublish

Fisherman504 said:


> Trolling is over . All Trolls are currently on hold.


Trolling has only just begun.


----------



## john813_PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 15205
> 
> 
> It says this on the Kansas website, but results are not on NCEES yet.  Also, still says pending when I search my license.




May need to wait a few more minutes for them to actually see the results


----------



## StructuralForensics

That moment when you can actually feel your blood pressure rising....here we go stroke or results


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 15205
> 
> 
> It says this on the Kansas website, but results are not on NCEES yet.  Also, still says pending when I search my license.


Linky to show this is real:

https://ksbtp.ks.gov/


----------



## wre_indiana

JayKay PE said:


> Pics please.  Also!!!!!!  Are you in Indiana?  I just moved here from NYS!  Was thinking of getting a piece to commemorate!  Any good places?


Did you just ask for pics of my wife...  

jk. - I actually don't have any pictures of my tattoo. If I remember, I'll try to post one later.

Welcome to Indiana. I live in the northeastern portion of the state. I'm currently looking for a good place myself.


----------



## Fisherman504

dublish said:


> Trolling has only just begun.


Come on. We gotta make a truce for the people waiting for results. Let make a 2 day truce for them.


----------



## Fisherman504

Somebody from NC posted results too. Where that map at yo?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HopkinsReb said:


> Linky to show this is real:
> 
> https://ksbtp.ks.gov/


okay, its legit

@Will.I.Am

commence panic mode


----------



## RBHeadge PE

everyone please give me 10 minutes to get everything up


----------



## Waiting




----------



## TwistedLeague

No Texas Results yet.....


----------



## JayKay PE

wre_indiana said:


> Did you just ask for pics of my wife...
> 
> jk. - I actually don't have any pictures of my tattoo. If I remember, I'll try to post one later.
> 
> Welcome to Indiana. I live in the northeastern portion of the state. I'm currently looking for a good place myself.


I mean, I'm fine with pics of wife or tattoo.  Either or.  

Yeah, I looked at the place you mentioned and their portfolio is great...but not sure if I want to make a 3-hours drive up to get a tattoo and then, while in pain, drive back.  Almost died when I got my knee done and had to do that.  Got so stiff and swollen.  But maybe I'll do a weekend of it.

I just moved to Indianapolis from NYC/LI area for a federal job (private-sector consulting in NYC is brutal and I wanted to die), so I'm still exploring things.  I'll let you know if I find any good places in Indianapolis or further north.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

*vomits*


----------



## kohkohpuffz

@HopkinsReb

Good luck man! 

-Fellow Virginian


----------



## Orchid PE

Ok, I'll be back when I get my results.


----------



## Fisherman504

RBHeadge PE said:


> okay, its legit
> 
> @Will.I.Am
> 
> commence panic mode


Everybody calm down.


----------



## fyrfytr310

PEstruc said:


> You took your exam in Cali right?


That is correct.


----------



## RoastedOtter

I PASSED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

kohkohpuffz said:


> @HopkinsReb
> 
> Good luck man!
> 
> -Fellow Virginian


I took in DC, so we may get results different days.


----------



## StructuralForensics

For those in AR, they have the results posted under your PE application


----------



## RoastedOtter




----------



## Asam

TwistedLeague said:


> No Texas Results yet.....


ON IT...

F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## Fisherman504

RoastedOtter said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## JayKay PE

RoastedOtter said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!!!!


Yay!!! Congrats!!!!

Now get back to work!  Those deliverables won't finish themselves! Yaaaay!


----------



## Alexis

Michigann released ı passeddd )


----------



## RoastedOtter

Fisherman504 said:


> Help RB out by saying state.


I'm in NC. They released results 10 minutes ago


----------



## Fisherman504

Alexis said:


> Michigann released ı passeddd )


congrats


----------



## Omgpickles

All y'all gettin your results while I just get to stare at Justin being smug.


----------



## Fisherman504

State the time/date/place y'all.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

For those with results, did you see email first or did it pop up on NCEES first or was it about the same time?


----------



## Wow_PE!

I passed... NC!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Aspiring_PE said:


> For those with results, did you see email first or did it pop up on NCEES first or was it about the same time?


Same time but I don’t get notifications


----------



## TwistedLeague

Im disappointed in Texas not being the first to release....

View attachment 15209


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Omgpickles said:


> All y'all gettin your results while I just get to stare at Justin being smug.


I'm dead. I cant handle this right now.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I know California Board office isn't even open yet... but I'm still hitting F5. UGh


----------



## kbjohn

Aspiring_PE said:


> For those with results, did you see email first or did it pop up on NCEES first or was it about the same time?


!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speakerbaks

Fisherman504 said:


> Everybody calm down.


No


----------



## Whovian

Is my f5ing slowing down the site?


----------



## deenymeeny

GUYS I PASSED IN MICHIGAN AHHHHH RESULTS RELEASED 9:56 am eastern time akdhdhhfkakkfkka ahhhhhhhh.

I've been telling everyone I was certain I failed for the past 2 months


----------



## StructuralForensics

I passed, but have not recieved the official email from NCEES yet. Had to check with my states online application to see the pass.

State: Arkansas

12/12/2019 @ 9:20am


----------



## Alexander

map is up


----------



## MagicSmoke

My NCEES dashboard still says pending...


----------



## gEEk

PEstruc said:


> I know California Board office isn't even open yet... but I'm still hitting F5. UGh


Same


----------



## Dead Load

Whovian said:


> Is my f5ing slowing down the site?


every time you f5 you have to wait an extra minute for your results


----------



## fyrfytr310

PEstruc said:


> I know California Board office isn't even open yet... but I'm still hitting F5. UGh


Just FYI it was after 1PM EST in May.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The map is up.





Please post on the state and time of release in that thread, and avoid side discussions. I'm going to have trouble keeping track of everything initially and this makes my life easier.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes




----------



## deenymeeny

I had the ncees page and refreshed it as I've been doing normally but it still said pending.  2 mins later I got an email notification from NCEES. So it seems like the page and the email happen at the exact same time


----------



## Cgravity

Isn’t Texas usually day 1 ?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Also, *after* your state has released, please start a release thread for your state (unless one already exists).


----------



## wre_indiana

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I'm fine with pics of wife or tattoo.  Either or.
> 
> Yeah, I looked at the place you mentioned and their portfolio is great...but not sure if I want to make a 3-hours drive up to get a tattoo and then, while in pain, drive back.  Almost died when I got my knee done and had to do that.  Got so stiff and swollen.  But maybe I'll do a weekend of it.
> 
> I just moved to Indianapolis from NYC/LI area for a federal job (private-sector consulting in NYC is brutal and I wanted to die), so I'm still exploring things.  I'll let you know if I find any good places in Indianapolis or further north.


_For science,_ right?

I'm actually headed down to Indy tomorrow for our corporate Christmas shin-dig. I love that City and hope to be living there within the next few years.


----------



## Victor1990

TwistedLeague said:


> Im disappointed in Texas not being the first to release....
> 
> View attachment 15209


very true


----------



## Tomfett

Waiting in line for the Kilamanjaro Safaris at Disney World and got the email. Couldn’t wait so I checked. Was afraid to ruin the ride but now I made it better since I passed!


----------



## bdpalmer

I Passed!!!!!!!!!! NC Results are out!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Cgravity said:


> Isn’t Texas usually day 1 ?


We have like 6 hours still to go in day 1....


----------



## hprater

Does any one know if MS releases on the first day?


----------



## SB_VA

RESULTS ARE OUT!!!!!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

hprater said:


> Does any one know if MS releases on the first day?


Hello Mississippi.

I miss living in Mississippi.


----------



## BIG OOF

Not sure how long this has been on the Florida Board of PE calendar, and also not sure if it is at all related or just a coincidence, but there is a Board Meeting scheduled for all day today. Maybe NCEES had given all the state boards a heads up as to when they would be releasing results. Could be useful for the next round of exams.
View attachment 15213


----------



## Cgravity

TwistedLeague said:


> We have like 6 hours still to go in day 1....


Either way 6 unproductive hours


----------



## Aspiring_PE

WV is out. I failed


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Aspiring_PE said:


> WV is out. I failed


Oh no! Did you take Civil: Structural?


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

I gotta poop real bad and even more so now with the adrenaline and anxiety but I'm too afraid to stop pressing F5.

Edit: I'm gonna do it


----------



## LaTech033




----------



## Aspiring_PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Oh no! Did you take Civil: Structural?


Yeah


----------



## TwistedLeague

Aspiring_PE said:


> WV is out. I failed


Sorry Bud. I'll know how you feel in an hour or so


----------



## deenymeeny

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I gotta poop real bad and even more so now with the adrenaline and anxiety but I'm too afraid to stop pressing F5


----------



## Omgpickles

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Oh no! Did you take Civil: Structural?


As a two time failure. I feel you. Good luck and we love you.


----------



## Beach_Vince

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I gotta poop real bad and even more so now with the adrenaline and anxiety but I'm too afraid to stop pressing F5


just go bro. you'll feel a lot better and more calm when you do find out


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Louisiana was day 2 in April, but I'm hoping maybe they got it together this cycle.


----------



## sablejack

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I gotta poop real bad and even more so now with the adrenaline and anxiety but I'm too afraid to stop pressing F5.
> 
> Edit: I'm gonna do it


Don't you have a cellphone you can take with you?


----------



## dublish

Dumpster Slapper said:


> I gotta poop real bad and even more so now with the adrenaline and anxiety but I'm too afraid to stop pressing F5.
> 
> Edit: I'm gonna do it


Just pull it up on your phone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cgravity said:


> Isn’t Texas usually day 1 ?


later in day 1 or earlier in day 2



hprater said:


> Does any one know if MS releases on the first day?


Check license lookup. They usually update that first before sending out emails.

not seeing yourself there doesn't always mean you failed though


----------



## john813_PE

Numbers25 said:


> Louisiana was day 2 in April, but I'm hoping maybe they got it together this cycle.




Hopefully it's not released on Monday lol.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Aspiring_PE said:


> Yeah


I did too! Do you mind sharing your score? If not, that's ok! I completely understand. I failed back in April. It stings.


----------



## RiotSquirrel

BIG OOF said:


> Not sure how long this has been on the Florida Board of PE calendar, and also not sure if it is at all related or just a coincidence, but there is a Board Meeting scheduled for all day today. Maybe NCEES had given all the state boards a heads up as to when they would be releasing results. Could be useful for the next round of exams.
> View attachment 15213




it's been scheduled at least since the first part of November.  A friend got his results for October 2018 at the end of the December FBPE board meeting (as in, right around 4pm) so I made sure to make a mental note of it, just in case it was a sign.


----------



## Iluvturtles

For those who passed, CONGRATULATIONS!!

For those who failed, I know there's nothing I can say here that will help, but know that you tried as hard as you could have and deserve to have passed.  I'm sorry it didn't happen this time.  Please try again.

For those still waiting, here's a pic of my pups.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> I did too! Do you mind sharing your score? If not, that's ok! I completely understand. I failed back in April. It stings.


I got a 49/80


----------



## Fisherman504

Aspiring_PE said:


> WV is out. I failed


Awh. You'll get it next time.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Aspiring_PE said:


> I got a 49/80


That was my exact score last time. SO CLOSE. Best of luck to you the next time! And *hugs* for now, because I've so been there (and may be again...)


----------



## JollyGreenGiant

Sitting here in PA patiently waiting and trying not to vomit.


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

COME ON DC.  BE A FIRST-DAY DISTRICT FOR ONCE.  LET'S GO.


----------



## jak_jak

Alabama is out!


----------



## Fisherman504

Numbers25 said:


> Louisiana was day 2 in April, but I'm hoping maybe they got it together this cycle.


Yeah. They are usually day 1, but i'm thinking since it was so late in the cycle. Louisiana and day 2 states might release day 1.


----------



## Red Herring PE

Welp, so much for doing work today. Let's get some CST states rolling results!


----------



## Helluva Engineer

I'm just really hoping Georgia gets it together.


----------



## wre_indiana

I just received this from my State Board.

Talked to my coworker - I passed!!!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

I just got the email for Alabama!!


----------



## Lurker

Helluva Engineer said:


> I'm just really hoping Georgia gets it together.


I second this


----------



## Bryan R

I'm hoping that Texas is Day 1!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Helluva Engineer said:


> I'm just really hoping Georgia gets it together.






Lurker said:


> I second this


Greeting fellow Tech alumni.

I wouldn't hold my breath on Georgia releasing on Day 1 this year.


----------



## Whovian

Kansas said results are up over 30 minutes ago. Still waiting. I think I will puke all over my keyboard. Trying to not let coworkers see my meltdown.


----------



## BIG OOF

RiotSquirrel said:


> it's been scheduled at least since the first part of November.  A friend got his results for October 2018 at the end of the December FBPE board meeting (as in, right around 4pm) so I made sure to make a mental note of it, just in case it was a sign.


Oh wow, good to know. Maybe there is a correlation then.


----------



## TSLT2010

If you all are saying that last year results were released on 12/5 and I received mine on 12/6, then guess will know my results tomorrow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hey @everyone, please post your pass/fail results, along with your state, to the map thread. It will make it easier for us to keep everyone up to date. Thanks.


----------



## MechanicalGamecock

North Carolina Results out! I passed!

Was sitting in a meeting when they came in - those 20 minutes of waiting were far worse than the 40-50+ days.


----------



## AubreyR

Bryan R said:


> I'm hoping that Texas is Day 1!!!


Go Texas! Please be day 1!


----------



## txjennah PE

Good luck everyone! And sending good vibes that Texas releases day 1. C'mon Texas!


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> I just got the email for Alabama!!


I have not opened it yet though and logged on... I am so nervous


----------



## Ultra_Toe

+1 PE from VA.


----------



## VA_repeat

Virginia is out. Passed this time thankfully. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## john813_PE

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> I have not opened it yet though and logged on... I am so nervous




Do it.


----------



## Victor1990

AubreyR said:


> Go Texas! Please be day 1!


Please come on


----------



## Sambam

any word on colorado?


----------



## Fisherman504

Any Louisiana folks here?


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

I really, really, really, really, really hate the guy with my name in DC who got his DC PE back in January of this year.  I loathe him.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

I don't even know if i want my results anymore


----------



## SDB

Fisherman504 said:


> Any Louisiana folks here?


Yep...nothing yet.


----------



## enrique_nola

Fisherman504 said:


> Any Louisiana folks here?


We outchea


----------



## Fisherman504

SDB said:


> Yep...nothing yet.






enrique_nola said:


> We outchea


Y'all got this. Hang in there.


----------



## Whovian

Whovian said:


> Kansas said results are up over 30 minutes ago. Still waiting. I think I will puke all over my keyboard. Trying to not let coworkers see my meltdown.


40 minutes and counting that the state of Kansas has lied to me.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

+1 for LA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HopkinsReb said:


> I really, really, really, really, really hate the guy with my name in DC who got his DC PE back in January of this year.  I loathe him.


googlegangers are annoying like that. Do you have a common name?


----------



## Lurker

Is there any benefit to spam the state's license search tool for new license numbers? I was told that they create the licenses before NCEES publishes the results.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Still nothing for Florida...


----------



## Civileng504

I called the Louisiana state board. They said it should be out soon


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Kentucky still not out. Will report as soon as they do!


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> googlegangers are annoying like that. Do you have a common name?


I have a name that was once very common but no longer is.


----------



## Skylerjm

Sambam said:


> any word on colorado?


Nothing yet


----------



## Fisherman504

Civileng504 said:


> I called the Louisiana state board. They said it should be out soon


Awesome. Hang tight.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Live look at us in NY waiting


----------



## Beach_Vince

c'mon california, let's get this thing going already !!!!!


----------



## Dead Load

RI out 10:45 am  I passed


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

MDeebs said:


> Live look at us in NY waiting


HAHA I GET IT


----------



## john813_PE

MagicSmoke said:


> Still nothing for Florida...




In April I got the email at 1:40 EST fwiw. 

But that was day 2 of the release party


----------



## Boilermaker

Woohoo!! Passed in Indiana!!


----------



## noPE

Why does Georgia take forever?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Whovian said:


> 40 minutes and counting that the state of Kansas has lied to me.


I really hope NCEES posts it really soon.  But at the same time I'm really scared to find out.   I'm so nervous.


----------



## Helluva Engineer

noPE said:


> Why does Georgia take forever?


Because they want us to suffer.


----------



## THRILLHO

Civileng504 said:


> I called the Louisiana state board. They said it should be out soon


----------



## MagicSmoke

john813 said:


> In April I got the email at 1:40 EST fwiw.


Alright, thanks!


----------



## Victor1990

any news from texas?


----------



## KentuckyKid

Boilermaker said:


> Woohoo!! Passed in Indiana!!


Yes!! Way to go!!


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

COME ON ILLINOIS


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

MARYLAND IS OUT! Passed CE Transportation


----------



## Engineerbabu

Texas was Day 2 last time, I hope its Day 1 this time


----------



## KentuckyKid

Dumpster Slapper said:


> MARYLAND IS OUT! Passed CE Transportation


Niiiiice!


----------



## VolunteerEngineer

Anybody in TN waiting?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Still waiting on Nebraska. Usually a 1st day state.


----------



## Ron

any news from wisconsin??? its not on NCEES


----------



## Spo Power

nothing in WA State yet


----------



## StructuralForensics

Still waiting for AR to officially release the results.

However (for those in AR), you can go to your application within your PELS account and see if you passed or not under the "Exams" tab


----------



## TSLT2010

View attachment 15225


Still waiting ....


----------



## noPE

Helluva Engineer said:


> Because they want us to suffer.


Well suffer I have.


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Victor1990 said:


> any news from texas?


I just keep checking the Texas exam grades page hoping that it will update first.

I also have this irrational fear that if I'm trying to check it at the moment they update the page that my score won't be registered lol.


----------



## Cgravity

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> I just keep checking the Texas exam grades page hoping that it will update first.
> 
> I also have this irrational fear that if I'm trying to check it at the moment they update the page that my score won't be registered lol.


Ditto.


----------



## bennyandthechez

VolunteerEngineer said:


> Anybody in TN waiting?


Yes. Slowly dying inside.


----------



## NotBornTesla

Failed Power in NC, 47/80


----------



## Guest

Texas board is saying this check the website

*October 2019 PE Exam Results*PE Exam Results from the October 2019 exam have been received and will be posted by the morning of Friday, December 13th.


----------



## Leo037

TSLT2010 said:


> View attachment 15225
> 
> 
> Still waiting ....


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## TwistedLeague

I GOT AN EMAIL IN TEXAS!!!!

Damn Astros sending me offseason crap...


----------



## Helluva PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Greeting fellow Tech alumni.
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath on Georgia releasing on Day 1 this year.


GT represent!  Best of luck, y'all.  Either way, you're always a helluva engineer


----------



## Spo Power

looks like this is for real .. now just waiting on my state:

[SIZE=.8em]Keshia Weston [/SIZE][SIZE=.8em]08:05[/SIZE]​
The results have already been released to the state boards. Some boards have already released to individuals. As soon as the state board where you took the exam gives permission to NCEES to post the results into your account, we will do so.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

Waiting in MO

I have seen first day around noon or second day at 7am LOL

Will report when I see an email....IDK when I'll open tho


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

TwistedLeague said:


> I GOT AN EMAIL IN TEXAS!!!!
> 
> Damn Astros sending me offseason crap...


Honestly, I'd be equally excited for the Cardinals to send me an email about ANY off season move as I am about the results.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass




----------



## AubreyR

Saw this on Texas 

*October 2019 PE Exam Results*PE Exam Results from the October 2019 exam have been received and will be posted by the morning of Friday, December 13th.

https://engineers.texas.gov/


----------



## MDeebs PE

TwistedLeague said:


> I GOT AN EMAIL IN TEXAS!!!!
> 
> Damn Astros sending me offseason crap...


Did they sign a new trash can from free agency? I'm sure the one they've used the last few years is a little beat up.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

So, Texas people, we have one more day to suffer!


----------



## bdpower

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> View attachment 15226


nice, texas trying to curse their engineers


----------



## TwistedLeague

AubreyR said:


> Saw this on Texas
> 
> *October 2019 PE Exam Results*PE Exam Results from the October 2019 exam have been received and will be posted by the morning of Friday, December 13th.
> 
> https://engineers.texas.gov/


Where at? Didnt see that on the homepage


----------



## Omgpickles

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> COME ON ILLINOIS


Our state is the worst. It will never happen.


----------



## TSLT2010

https://fbpe.org/event/fbpe-board-meeting-37/

Looks like I will have to wait till tomorrow, since the board has a meeting today ending at 5pm.


----------



## bdpower

the Louisiana board LAPELS site won't load lmao


----------



## Bryan R

AubreyR said:


> Saw this on Texas
> 
> *October 2019 PE Exam Results*PE Exam Results from the October 2019 exam have been received and will be posted by the morning of Friday, December 13th.
> 
> https://engineers.texas.gov/


So then I guess we are Day 2


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

AubreyR said:


> Saw this on Texas
> 
> *October 2019 PE Exam Results*PE Exam Results from the October 2019 exam have been received and will be posted by the morning of Friday, December 13th.
> 
> https://engineers.texas.gov/


Well at least we're no longer in results limbo!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Dynamic Dirt Engineer said:


> Honestly, I'd be equally excited for the Cardinals to send me an email about ANY off season move as I am about the results.


I know how it is. I'm actually a Cubs fan. Born and Raised in Illinois, moved to Texas January 2019. Anything showing the cubs have done SOMETHING, would be exciting....


----------



## omar711

It's official people! *PASS!!!*


----------



## AubreyR

Bryan R said:


> So then I guess we are Day 2


It was Day 2 in April also.. But I got the email at 7:30 in the morning, so it was pretty early.


----------



## Leo037

Omgpickles said:


> Our state is the worst. It will never happen.


Check Continental Testing Services website. It showed there before NCEES notice last year.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Bryan R said:


> So then I guess we are Day 2


They said "BY" Friday Morning, so _mayyyyybe_ today?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...dick?


@JayKay PE has a dirty little soul.


----------



## bestjoker

I have been lurking here for a long time.  Created an account just to say hello.  I eagerly await the NY results.  Godspeed everyone who doesn't know yet.


----------



## Omgpickles

Leo037 said:


> Check Continental Testing Services website. It showed there before NCEES notice last year.


Thanks for the tip. No results yet.


----------



## Victor1990

TwistedLeague said:


> They said "BY" Friday Morning, so _mayyyyybe_ today?


Yes By Friday Morning


----------



## RiotSquirrel

TSLT2010 said:


> https://fbpe.org/event/fbpe-board-meeting-37/
> 
> Looks like I will have to wait till tomorrow, since the board has a meeting today ending at 5pm.


 They could authorize the release at the end of the meeting?  Maybe?  Man I hope we don't have to wait until Day 2.


----------



## TXAZCO

*October 2019 PE Exam Results*PE Exam Results from the October 2019 exam have been received and will be posted by the morning of Friday, December 13th.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Since the Kansas website says we may now view our scores on NCEES records, then that means that the KS boards have given them the ok to post right?  So at this point we're just waiting on NCEES to post them?  What is taking so long?!


----------



## RepsolJoel

North Dakota... PASSED


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

RepsolJoel said:


> North Dakota... PASSED
> View attachment 15227


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Omgpickles

"Hello darkness my old friend. I see you pressed F5 again."


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

TwistedLeague said:


> They said "BY" Friday Morning, so _mayyyyybe_ today?


Who knows?  They have to do their hocus pocus on the scores to give us our TX %.


----------



## Structurebeast

anyone know about south carolina?


----------



## Asam

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> View attachment 15226


Tonight is gonna be one LONG night


----------



## PlanCheckEng

I called California board and they said "If you don't receive the results by Christmas please give us a call to help you."


----------



## Cgravity

RBHeadge PE said:


> later in day 1 or earlier in day 2


So the Fish Guy is right


----------



## DaniTheriault

I passed! (Maine)


----------



## wre_indiana

Congrats to everyone that passed!!


----------



## Atl_transportation

Cgravity said:


> So the Fish Guy is right


HE is always right.


----------



## noPE

Some of y'all have states whose websites tell you the results are coming or will be posted tomorrow.  I can check Georgia's website and click here to view the latest newsletter from August 2018.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Seems to be a lull in result notifications. Hopefully it'll pick back up again right before lunch. Come oooonnnnnnn, Kentucky.


----------



## Spo Power

i can't even find a place in WA's website that even comments on the scores ... slackers!!!  Last year I think I got the email around 11ish, so hopefully I'll know by mid-day


----------



## TXAZCO

By Friday morning, do they mean it can be anytime today until tmr morning or it will be exactly on Fri Morning??????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Numbers25 said:


> Louisiana was day 2 in April, but I'm hoping maybe they got it together this cycle.


Good luck (also in Louisiana)


----------



## Rocky244

AZ came out about 5 minutes ago, pass for me.


----------



## KentuckyKid

Rocky244 said:


> AZ came out about 5 minutes ago, pass for me.


Woohoo!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Whovian

MeowMeow said:


> Since the Kansas website says we may now view our scores on NCEES records, then that means that the KS boards have given them the ok to post right?  So at this point we're just waiting on NCEES to post them?  What is taking so long?!


Over an hour and a half of lies and f5


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

Passed the Civil Structural in DC!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SDB said:


> Yep...nothing yet.






enrique_nola said:


> We outchea






Numbers25 said:


> +1 for LA






Fisherman504 said:


> Y'all got this. Hang in there.


Is there I Louisiana specific thread yet. I gotta check. Good luck everyone.


----------



## THRILLHO

LAPELS (Louisiana) is back up after being down for ~1 hour. Hopefully that's a sign.


----------



## KentuckyKid

HopkinsReb said:


> Passed the Civil Structural in DC!


Way to go!!!


----------



## ca mech

Me waiting for california to release


----------



## Fisherman504

jean15paul_PE said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there I Louisiana specific thread yet. I gotta check. Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sambam

Please Colorado ... please...


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

Sambam said:


> Please Colorado ... please...
> 
> View attachment 15239


GOOD LUCK! I live in Colorado, but took my exam in Illinois.


----------



## Cambro13

Any word on Massachusetts?  Anyone know if there is a faster way for MA results other than F5'ing my NCEES page to death?


----------



## bestjoker

Sambam said:


> Please Colorado ... please...
> 
> View attachment 15239


-1 question on the next test for chatting with the License Cops


----------



## PiratePanda

Come on TX!!!!


----------



## Sub-Zero Ranger

TX confirmed no later than tomorrow morning, Dec. 13


----------



## apersich3092

If NJ could release their results that'd be grrreeeeaaaattttt


----------



## TXAZCO

PiratePanda said:


> Come on TX!!!!


----------



## SacMe24

ca mech said:


> View attachment 15237
> 
> 
> Me waiting for california to release


CA usually releases between 10am-12pm Pacific Time....hang in there  and good luck !


----------



## Spo Power

Trying to do real work while waiting ... this is not a productive morning!!


----------



## Beach_Vince

SacMe24 said:


> CA usually releases between 10-12am Pacific Time....hang in there  and good luck !


For this past APril exam, I got an email around 9am for the results, it feels like it's already 10am but it's barely 8:45 right now hahaha

edit: I checked my email again, you were right, it was 10am when I found out this past april. Which means Hopefully we'll get something in an hour !!


----------



## Victor1990

Sub-Zero Ranger said:


> TX confirmed no later than tomorrow morning, Dec. 13


How did you confirm it?


----------



## LaTech033

Atl_transportation said:


> HE is always right.


Thank yall for keeping bama out of the playoff


----------



## pse19622

Victor1990 said:


> How did you confirm it?


https://engineers.texas.gov/


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Victor1990 said:


> How did you confirm it?


That message literally the same as "PE Exam Results from the October 2019 exam have been received and will be posted by the morning of Friday, December 13th."


----------



## FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng

Congrats to all that Passed!


----------



## FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng

Anybody from Florida? I'm trying to get to the Florida's Board website but it looks like it's down. Anybody from FL experiencing the same thing?


----------



## TwistedLeague

FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng said:


> Anybody from Florida? I'm trying to get to the Florida's Board website but it looks like it's down. Anybody from FL experiencing the same thing?


Those damn gators getting everywhere....


----------



## bdhlphcdh

TXAZCO said:


> By Friday morning, do they mean it can be anytime today until tmr morning or it will be exactly on Fri Morning??????!!!!!!!!!!


Anytime, but I would assume if it is not by COB today, it would sometime tomorrow morning, meaning they would not release them at 2200 tonight.


----------



## bdpower

Twisted,

&lt;&gt;&lt; lvl?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Kansas just posted on NCEES website.  I failed.  Civil Structural.


----------



## Red Herring PE

Nebraska results out! I passed!


----------



## Spo Power

this feels like election night


----------



## Structurebeast

MeowMeow said:


> Kansas just posted on NCEES website.  I failed.  Civil Structural.


 sorry to hear that but get back on it while everything is fresh in your brain now and kick some A$$ in april you got this DO NOT GIVE UP


----------



## Sambam

MeowMeow said:


> Kansas just posted on NCEES website.  I failed.  Civil Structural.


I'm sure you'll kock it out of the park in April!!  you got this!!


----------



## ohsignsman

Anyone waiting on MA?

This table I found in a previous thread does not look promising...


----------



## TwistedLeague

bdpower said:


> Twisted,
> 
> &lt;&gt;&lt; lvl?


Twisted: Lvl 54 with 2210 points

Main: Lvl 109 with 1700 total lvl


----------



## [email protected]

FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng said:


> Anybody from Florida? I'm trying to get to the Florida's Board website but it looks like it's down. Anybody from FL experiencing the same thing?


I can reach the website but no updates yet.


----------



## bdpower

how this feels at this point


----------



## MagicSmoke

FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng said:


> Anybody from Florida? I'm trying to get to the Florida's Board website but it looks like it's down. Anybody from FL experiencing the same thing?


I can get to the website fine, but there are no updates.  I'm heading out to lunch and errands, I'm not at all productive right now and I need a distraction.


----------



## Sub-Zero Ranger

Spo Power said:


> this feels like election night


If you're British or keeping up with the British, it IS election night!


----------



## HopeYouPassed

Idaho results at 9:32 a.m. (mountain time) I passed the Power PE exam!


----------



## JollyGreenGiant

Spo Power said:


> this feels like election night


This is much more important than that.....


----------



## Alexis

Fisherman504 said:


> congrats


thank you Fisherman504, I sooooo want everyone in this board to pass this freaking exam. I am soooo glad that I do not need to WAIT again for the results. It was way worse than studying for the exam


----------



## RiotSquirrel

FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng said:


> Anybody from Florida? I'm trying to get to the Florida's Board website but it looks like it's down. Anybody from FL experiencing the same thing?


website was slow but loaded for me.  FBPE is in a meeting all day, so my hopes aren't high for anything before late afternoon.


----------



## Cambro13

ohsignsman said:


> Anyone waiting on MA?
> 
> This table I found in a previous thread does not look promising...
> 
> View attachment 15243


Yup, MA here.  Hammering F5 on NCEES and hoping for the best.  Unless anyone knows a possibly faster way?


----------



## kbjohn

PPI must know something we don't know........ 

I smell collusion


----------



## FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng

RiotSquirrel said:


> website was slow but loaded for me.  FBPE is in a meeting all day, so my hopes aren't high for anything before late afternoon.


Thanks for the info. Hope for that too.


----------



## lmnop-123

Sambam said:


> That's it .. i'm positive it's tomorrow. i think NCEES turning in to a DMV. Working with sloths to get the results out.


anyone waiting on WI???


----------



## Leo037

MagicSmoke said:


> I can get to the website fine, but there are no updates.  I'm heading out to lunch and errands, I'm not at all productive right now and I need a distraction.


Same. Website is working but no updates


----------



## Structurebeast

Anyone waiting on SC?


----------



## MDeebs PE

Anyone have any update or news from NYS? Anyone speak to the board?


----------



## ohsignsman

Massachusetts people!! Go to your PCS account.

I had been there all morning, refreshing just as often as I had been on the NCEES site.

All morning it said something like "PE Exam - Results Pending"

now it says this!!

If It lets me pay for a MA PE License, I'm assuming/hoping that means I passed??!!


----------



## PiratePanda

I literally didn't do anything productively this morning... Still waiting for TX result


----------



## FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng

MagicSmoke said:


> I can get to the website fine, but there are no updates.  I'm heading out to lunch and errands, I'm not at all productive right now and I need a distraction.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sambam

If this helps with Anxiety ...


----------



## Ron

PiratePanda said:


> I literally didn't do anything productively this morning... Still waiting for TX result


same here.. sitting nervous in office since morning...


----------



## bestjoker

MDeebs said:


> Anyone have any update or news from NYS? Anyone speak to the board?


Last time I took the test I got the email at 12:47pm.  Here's hoping sweet death is almost upon me again.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Kentucky is out! E-mail at 12:07 EST.


----------



## Sambam

Ron said:


> same here.. sitting nervous in office since morning...


same here...surprisingly my heart is still running at mid 60's


----------



## Cambro13

ohsignsman said:


> Massachusetts people!! Go to your PCS account.
> 
> I had been there all morning, refreshing just as often as I had been on the NCEES site.
> 
> All morning it said something like "PE Exam - Results Pending"
> 
> now it says this!!
> 
> If It lets me pay for a MA PE License, I'm assuming/hoping that means I passed??!!
> 
> View attachment 15249


I'm seeing the same thing!!  No email or changes on NCEES site, so I'm not positive but I'm assuming it means we passed??  Stress levels thru the roof right now...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cambro13 said:


> Any word on Massachusetts?  Anyone know if there is a faster way for MA results other than F5'ing my NCEES page to death?


Sort of yes. You have to use the CTS or state portal. Check the previous years' Mass threads. It's not a guarantee that it will work


----------



## JayKay PE

bestjoker said:


> I have been lurking here for a long time.  Created an account just to say hello.  I eagerly await the NY results.  Godspeed everyone who doesn't know yet.


Oh man, I hope you like waiting for the actual license number!  A whole 'nother batch of waiting depending on where you are on the list.


----------



## rmathis14

Kentucky is in!

View attachment 15255


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Failed. Civil - Structural. 2nd attempt. 27 AM/19 PM. (Worse than my previous score even after taking a review course.)


----------



## EngPE27

Pass: Structural Kentucky 12:07 notification


----------



## RBHeadge PE

238 Members, 0 Anonymous, 1,382 Guests (See full list)

a lot of people today!


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

EngPE27 said:


> Pass: Structural Kentucky 12:07 notification


Congratulations!!


----------



## TwistedLeague

Come on Texas! I wanna start studying tonight!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Failed. Civil - Structural. 2nd attempt. 27 AM/19 PM. (Worse than my previous score even after taking a review course.)


Can you please say which course you used and what you would have done differently please?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ohsignsman said:


> Massachusetts people!! Go to your PCS account.
> 
> I had been there all morning, refreshing just as often as I had been on the NCEES site.
> 
> All morning it said something like "PE Exam - Results Pending"
> 
> now it says this!!
> 
> If It lets me pay for a MA PE License, I'm assuming/hoping that means I passed??!!
> 
> View attachment 15249


Cross reference this with whatever was posted in the previous years' Mass state threads. I know there is a potential backdoor in there somewhere.


----------



## SpecificHeat

@RBHeadge PE When has the NCEES Pass Rates page typically been updated after results release? 

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/


----------



## Structurebeast

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Failed. Civil - Structural. 2nd attempt. 27 AM/19 PM. (Worse than my previous score even after taking a review course.)


dont be discouraged this is a lot easier said then done but get back up and take another swing all my buddies failed on the first go around and passed on the 2nd or 3rd try structural is the hardest of the civil from what ive heard!!! you got this just keep trying !!!


----------



## dublish

TwistedLeague said:


> Come on Texas! I wanna start studying tonight!


If you really want to, you could start studying right now!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SpecificHeat said:


> @RBHeadge PE When has the NCEES Pass Rates page typically been updated after results release?
> 
> https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/pass-rates/


a couple days to a couple weeks after release. Recently, its the next day.


----------



## EngPE27

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Failed. Civil - Structural. 2nd attempt. 27 AM/19 PM. (Worse than my previous score even after taking a review course.)


You get it next time! Good luck!


----------



## noPE

If my results still show pending, but I'm able to register for another PE exam where FE says exam of this type was previously passed.  Am I cooked or do I still have hope?


----------



## enrique_nola

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Failed. Civil - Structural. 2nd attempt. 27 AM/19 PM. (Worse than my previous score even after taking a review course.)


Sorry...I failed in April..Which review class did you take if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

SparkyBill said:


> Can you please say which course you used and what you would have done differently please?


Absolutely! I used the EET Structural Depth review course. While I think the course was thorough, I'm not sure it helped. I don't think it was EET's fault, I think this was just a new exam cycle with some new questions. I plan to use them again and retry! 

Another factor I think played into it significantly is that, for my first attempt, I was able to study A LOT at work because we were kind of in our off-season. This attempt I was working overtime, trying to juggle my personal life and extracurriculars, and study for the exam. I think I was just burnt out after studying for, essentially, a year straight.


----------



## Ron

OHHHH MYYY GODD ... pass in Wisconsin!!!!


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

enrique_nola said:


> Sorry...I failed in April..Which review class did you take if you don't mind me asking?


Not at all! I took the EET Structural Depth review course. While I think the course was thorough, I'm not sure it helped. I don't think it was EET's fault, I think this was just a new exam cycle with some new questions. I plan to use them again and retry!


----------



## Timcy

Failed. Civil - Transportation. 2nd Attempt 17 AM/29 PM. Better than my previous score

Wisconsin notification email sent at 11:19 AM central time.


----------



## TXAZCO

noPE said:


> If my results still show pending, but I'm able to register for another PE exam where FE says exam of this type was previously passed.  Am I cooked or do I still have hope?


Hope


----------



## Sambam

Come on Colorado..  let's get  this sucker out... i want to be productive this afternoon... :-E


----------



## PE_NOT_SURE

Wisconsin is out ..passed first time Transportation ..don't ask me how ..I have no clue


----------



## Cgravity

PE_NOT_SURE said:


> Wisconsin is out ..passed first time Transportation ..don't ask me how ..I have no clue


Congratulations. I guess you can change your display name now


----------



## 0036SK

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Not at all! I took the EET Structural Depth review course. While I think the course was thorough, I'm not sure it helped. I don't think it was EET's fault, I think this was just a new exam cycle with some new questions. I plan to use them again and retry!


Sorry to hear that...Don't give up. I know how terrible the feeling is. I myself have been in this boat previously.

Makes me wonder what the passing score would be...maybe 53/54


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Saahil Y.K. said:


> Sorry to hear that...Don't give up. I know how terrible the feeling is. I myself have been in this boat previously.
> 
> Makes me wonder what the passing score would be...maybe 53/54


I have seen a couple of 49/80 fails, and mine was 46/80. So who knows? Either way, I'll try again. Round 3, here I come


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Its the magic hour for Ohio @Will.I.Am


----------



## SDB

PE_NOT_SURE said:


> Wisconsin is out ..passed first time Transportation ..don't ask me how ..I have no clue






Cgravity said:


> Congratulations. I guess you can change your display name now


Just replace _NOT_ with _FOR_


----------



## BHAGS18

Any hope for MO to release today?  Seems like they're usually a day 2 kind of state...


----------



## WickedYetCivil

BHAGS18 said:


> Any hope for MO to release today?  Seems like they're usually a day 2 kind of state...


The first time I took it they released first day at 12ish. The other states starting reporting early in the day that the results were coming.

Second time I got them at 7am the second day but that time the first states to release started about 12ish.

So fingers are crossed for early afternoon for MO


----------



## TSLT2010

Timcy said:


> Failed. Civil - Transportation. 2nd Attempt 17 AM/29 PM. Better than my previous score
> 
> Wisconsin notification email sent at 11:19 AM central time.


you did great in the PM!!


----------



## BHAGS18

WickedYetCivil said:


> The first time I took it they released first day at 12ish. The other states starting reporting early in the day that the results were coming.
> 
> Second time I got them at 7am the second day but that time the first states to release started about 12ish.
> 
> So fingers are crossed for early afternoon for MO


Thanks!


----------



## Timcy

TSLT2010 said:


> you did great in the PM!!


Thanks. I felt great about the PM, and not so great about the AM, so my feelings were accurate. I thought I had done a few questions better in both, though, so I was optimistic that I passed.

I'm further removed from school than most, so the PM stuff is what I've worked with in my career, and the AM stuff has escaped my mind. I was really slow in the more and had to guess on a bunch at the last minute. That was my downfall.


----------



## Brantalix

The wait for California


----------



## TSLT2010

Timcy said:


> Thanks. I felt great about the PM, and not so great about the AM, so my feelings were accurate. I thought I had done a few questions better in both, though, so I was optimistic that I passed.
> 
> I'm further removed from school than most, so the PM stuff is what I've worked with in my career, and the AM stuff has escaped my mind. I was really slow in the more and had to guess on a bunch at the last minute. That was my downfall.


I'm still waiting for results in FL, but  I know what you say. I feel that I did a great job in the morning, but not in the afternoon so I"m sitting in my office crossing fingers for a miracle.


----------



## Spo Power

anyone else here waiting on Washington??


----------



## gEEk

Brantalix said:


> The wait for California


The wait is more like this for me...


----------



## justanotherguy808

Hawaii brah checking in.  Awaiting my demise.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass




----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Texas out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

justanotherguy808 said:


> Hawaii brah checking in.  Awaiting my demise.


Aloha! Glad to see we have a representative from Hawai'i this session.

@Roarbark


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

at 11:52AM cst!


----------



## Ron

For those who didnt make it this time... so sorry to hear that... 

dont worry you GOT THIS... Mine was second attempt scored 48/80 in my first exam.. never took any PE course...

I was pretty nervous this time, but this exam is not that hard, finally passed....


----------



## Enginerd_21

Waiting on Washington State as well


----------



## Ron

OHH MYY GODDD!! Passed in wisconsin..


----------



## Sloth_1989

Failed WRE 46/80


----------



## Gofacough

Anyone got anything for Nevada?


----------



## Cgravity

Texas out.  PE Civil Structural- Pass


----------



## Asam

Cgravity said:


> Texas out.  PE Civil Structural- Pass


How do you find your grades for TX


----------



## Asam

TX - Passed PE mech TFS


----------



## PlanCheckEng

gEEk said:


> The wait is more like this for me...


California is planning to release the results in a couple of weeks, apparently.


----------



## gEEk

PEstruc said:


> California is planning to release the results in a couple of weeks, apparently.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Failed Texas 12:07. Time to kick it next time!


----------



## SpecificHeat

PEstruc said:


> California is planning to release the results in a couple of weeks, apparently.


Source?


----------



## Aviatrix85

I took the test in TX and just received an email from NCEES telling me I can log in to see my results.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

SpecificHeat said:


> Source?


I called BPELSG twice, that's what they told me.


----------



## SpecificHeat

PEstruc said:


> I called BPELSG twice, that's what they told me.


Ugh! Why!?


----------



## cfo

Gofacough said:


> Anyone got anything for Nevada?


Another Nevadan here... nothing for me yet.


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

That's a geotech pass!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PEstruc said:


> California is planning to release the results in a couple of weeks, apparently.


I feel like California has said stuff like that in the past, and then released within 24 hours? I could be wrong though. Might be worth looking at previous Cali threads.

I really really doubt its going to be another fortnight.


----------



## justanotherguy808

Lurking on the results page, I have realized something quite amusing... Results are in and results are out have the same meaning.


----------



## Melody

I just called Nevada Board of Engineering. They gave the permission to NCEES to release the results. They looked up my results in their system and told me I failed.


----------



## SoVA Eng

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Failed. Civil - Structural. 2nd attempt. 27 AM/19 PM. (Worse than my previous score even after taking a review course.)


Sorry to hear that. Which course did you take?

Edit: NVM. I guess I should have finished reading the thread. I saw a few others ask you the same thing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

justanotherguy808 said:


> Lurking on the results page, I have realized something quite amusing... Results are in and results are out have the same meaning.


I saw that too. I wonder how that breaks out by region? Maybe it's an accent thing?


----------



## Timcy

TwistedLeague said:


> Failed Texas 12:07. Time to kick it next time!


We got this.


----------



## Newfdog2

Passed the Power PE, South Carolina here! Got an email from the state board.


----------



## Fisherman504

I came back from Lunch. Did my Louisiana folks get their results or not.


----------



## fyrfytr310

RBHeadge PE said:


> I feel like California has said stuff like that in the past, and then released within 24 hours? I could be wrong though. Might be worth looking at previous Cali threads.
> 
> I really really doubt its going to be another fortnight.


Yup.  Said the same thing in May.


----------



## Sambam

Colorado DORA  customer service..


----------



## 310kpilot

I took my last college exam 24 years ago today and i just found out that i passed the PE Exam. have no idea how. I never imagined that I could pass it so never signed up to try.

It just shows that it can be done by anyone. I was fully prepared to start studying and get it next time or the next. Whatever it took.

For those that come up short this time, don't give up. You made it through College so you are definitely capable of passing this exam.


----------



## [email protected]

Newfdog2 said:


> Passed the Power PE, South Carolina here! Got an email from the state board.


Congrats on your pass, time to celebrate!


----------



## Saul Good

Fisherman504 said:


> I came back from Lunch. Did my Louisiana folks get their results or not.


Still waiting.....


----------



## CanadianEngineerinTX

Passed in TX... yay! First time taking it


----------



## sunbird

Hi all!  Lurked on the boards since the test, finally created an account.  Super appreciative of all the knowledge, spamming distractions, and most recently the doggo and kitty cat pics.  PASSED Mechanical MDM!  Eagerly waiting for my best friend @kmsomma to hear her results from NJ!!  Good luck to everyone still awaiting results


----------



## [email protected]

310kpilot said:


> I took my last college exam 24 years ago today and i just found out that i passed the PE Exam. have no idea how. I never imagined that I could pass it so never signed up to try.
> 
> It just shows that it can be done by anyone. I was fully prepared to start studying and get it next time or the next. Whatever it took.
> 
> For those that come up short this time, don't give up. You made it through College so you are definitely capable of passing this exam.


Well played, Congrats on your pass.


----------



## Whovian

MeowMeow said:


> I really hope NCEES posts it really soon.  But at the same time I'm really scared to find out.   I'm so nervous.


Well how did you do? Is this your first try?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Shout out to this page for keeping me distracted from the terrible wait of the PE results and hopefully made some friends along the way. Congrats to everyone that has passed and to everyone who failed including me, lets kick some ass, hunker down, and defeat the satan in April (or whenever y'all taking the exam next). I'll be checking in and out throughout the months, but see you all in April when we do this wait again!


----------



## Fisherman504

Saul Good said:


> Still waiting.....


Have mercy NCESS/LAPELS gods.


----------



## Fisherman504

Does anybody remember the individual that said he/she wasn't bringing any references and have an axe? Did he/she ever passed?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I PASSED!!!!!!

View attachment 15281


... last year.

Sorry, I just felt left out of all the excitement. LOL


----------



## Whovian

MeowMeow said:


> Kansas just posted on NCEES website.  I failed.  Civil Structural.


Just saw this. I failed my first time. Take the previously given advice. Do not take the exam in April. Wait till next October. I was really rusty on studying and testing the first go around. You got this.


----------



## THRILLHO

Damn, no result yet for my LA power. Congrats.


----------



## Fisherman504

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15281
> 
> 
> ... last year.
> 
> Sorry, I just felt left out of all the excitement. LOL


Jean....No you didn't. LOL.


----------



## ohsignsman

Mass has posted results


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ohsignsman said:


> Mass has posted results


officially?


----------



## Eager&Anxious

I'm just sitting here desperately waiting for NY results. Come on NY!!


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Eager&amp;Anxious said:


> I'm just sitting here desperately waiting for NY results. Come on NY!!


Ugh same. Thought NY would've been like 1 hour after the first states


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Looks like everyone has given up yelling about NCEES and monitoring [email protected]'s activity. LOL


----------



## Fisherman504

jean15paul_PE said:


> Looks like everyone has given up yelling about NCEES and monitoring [email protected]'s activity. LOL


Looks like a day 2 release for Louisiana, Jean.


----------



## ej_powereng

Zero productivity waiting for Puerto Rico results!


----------



## Gofacough

Whovian said:


> Just saw this. I failed my first time. Take the previously given advice. Do not take the exam in April. Wait till next October. I was really rusty on studying and testing the first go around. You got this.


Sorry, I haven't seen the posts about not taking the test again in April. What's the general thought process behind this?

I was planning on taking it in April (since I don't think I passed) now that I'm back in the practice of studying.


----------



## Fisherman504

Gofacough said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen the posts about not taking the test again in April. What's the general thought process behind this?
> 
> I was planning on taking it in April (since I don't think I passed) now that I'm back in the practice of studying.


Since you don't "think" you passed. Wait for the results man. Don't be so negative yet.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Gofacough said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen the posts about not taking the test again in April. What's the general thought process behind this?
> 
> I was planning on taking it in April (since I don't think I passed) now that I'm back in the practice of studying.


In a prev. post someone expressed how burned out they were from the first round, and had a hard time dedicating the right efforts. They recommended taking a break to recover so that you can give it your best shot. 

I think it's based on the person though


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Looks like a day 2 release for Louisiana, Jean.


Don't we have until 4:30?


----------



## NYSDOT

Anthr_Engr said:


> Ugh same. Thought NY would've been like 1 hour after the first states


Man the clock is ticking sloww.


----------



## BHAGS18

Anyone talk to MO state board?  Not that I'd encourage that behavior...


----------



## CountryPE

VolunteerEngineer said:


> Anybody in TN waiting?


any words?


----------



## Roarbark

justanotherguy808 said:


> Hawaii brah checking in.  Awaiting my demise.


Best of luck, fellow Hawaii brah. Last year we got released last.... I think?
*Edit: "Last year" meaning this past April.*

@RBHeadge PE We'll never really know, since we didn't have all states represented?


----------



## Engineerbabu

Passed the PE Structural, Texas


----------



## KentuckyKid

Engineerbabu said:


> Passed the PE Structural, Texas
> 
> View attachment 15286


Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## NYChica

So it looks like NY wont be today... I called the Office of Professions and it seems that the person responsible is out today. Sorry NYers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BHAGS18 said:


> Anyone talk to MO state board?  Not that I'd encourage that behavior...


So there were a couple states in May, that literally forgot to reply to the email from NCESS. It took someone calling for them to realize it, and results came out soon thereafter.

I'm not a fan of pestering the boards or NCEES. That is well documented. But if someone were inclined to do so, I would ask that they have a neutral coworker, friend, or family member do it on their behalf. Because no matter how calm and examinee thinks they are, in reality they are pretty stressed out and pretty adversarial. Best to have a calm person ask politely.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

VolunteerEngineer said:


> Anybody in TN waiting?





CountryPE said:


> any words?


Nope. With my luck, I think all 8 border states may release before TN


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Best of luck, fellow Hawaii brah. Last year we got released last.... I think?
> *Edit: "Last year" meaning this past April.*
> 
> @RBHeadge PE We'll never really know, since we didn't have all states represented?


never heard back from Mississippi in April.

But probably yeah, Hawaii was last.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Ugh.  Looks like Florida was a day late for the past three test cycles and the FBPE has a board meeting scheduled all day today.  I'm betting that Florida results will be out tomorrow.  Damn, that sucks; hopefully they at least release early tomorrow.  Out of curiousity (and a smidge of frustration), does anybody know what exactly the state needs to do before releasing the results?  It's not like they have anything to do with determining a pass/fail score.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

NY OUT


----------



## TwistedLeague

Whovian said:


> Just saw this. I failed my first time. Take the previously given advice. Do not take the exam in April. Wait till next October. I was really rusty on studying and testing the first go around. You got this.


For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed. 

I took Civil transportation


----------



## PlanCheckEng

TwistedLeague said:


> For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed.
> 
> I took Civil transportation


Why wait, just keep taking it till you see the green.  IMO


----------



## Spo Power

WA is out!!!


PE Electrical and Computer: Power


*Format:* Paper
*Result:* Pass Next steps
*Location:* Spokane Area
*Date Taken:* October, 2019

For anyone feeling down ... this was my 2nd attempt.  Hang in there and keep going


----------



## TwistedLeague

PEstruc said:


> Why wait, just keep taking it till you see the green.  IMO


Because unfortunately in Texas, you only get 3 tries in 4 years, otherwise you need a year of experience before you can take it times 4-6. Very nervous im going to fail two more times....


----------



## WaitingTooLong

TwistedLeague said:


> For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed.
> 
> I took Civil transportation


Not sure if I failed or passed yet, but it felt like a weight lifted off my shoulders when I walked out of the exam. I'll be ready to rock in April again if necessary.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> never heard back from Mississippi in April.
> 
> But probably yeah, Hawaii was last.


@justanotherguy808 HI nō ka ‘oi.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

evanuel said:


> Nope. With my luck, I think all 8 border states may release before TN


i doubt it. Georgia is gonna take their sweet time.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Fisherman504 said:


> Does anybody remember the individual that said he/she wasn't bringing any references and have an axe? Did he/she ever passed?


Actually I kinda remember him


----------



## Gingineer_MN

Sitting here in MN refreshing F5 even though I know it will probably come out tomorrow.


----------



## NYChica

Never mind, NY is out!


----------



## WaitingTooLong

RBHeadge PE said:


> i doubt it. Georgia is gonna take their sweet time.


Yeah, I looked back at the last four exams and Tennessee released on the 1st day 4/4. Georgia only did 1/4.


----------



## enrique_nola

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15281
> 
> 
> ... last year.
> 
> Sorry, I just felt left out of all the excitement. LOL


Say bruh....

You got me twice with the same snippet!!! argghhh


----------



## FelizEng PE

Passed FE &amp; PE in this year 2019

Received notice at 1:55 PM EST Time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roll call: Do we have anyone waiting from:


Mississippi

Minnesota

Oklahoma

New Mexico

Oregon

Nevada

I know we've got people from

VT, PA, NJ, GA, FL, LA, IL, MO, PR, CO, CA, HI, MT


----------



## Gofacough

RBHeadge PE said:


> Roll call: Do we have anyone waiting from:
> 
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> Oregon
> 
> Nevada
> 
> I know we've got people from
> 
> VT, PA, NJ, GA, FL, LA, IL, MO, PR, CO, CA, HI, MT


Waiting on NV. Just refreshed NCEES dashboard.

Nothing.


----------



## Structurebeast

1st attempt Failed Civil Structural in south carolina....april 2020 lets go!!! registering today

got 43 right out of the 80 total


----------



## Gingineer_MN

Sitting in Minnesota spamming F5 even though I know they won't be released until tomorrow...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

enrique_nola said:


> Say bruh....
> 
> You got me twice with the same snippet!!! argghhh


My bad


----------



## Sard0nyx

Waiting on Oregon results


----------



## RoastedOtter

Structurebeast said:


> View attachment 15293
> View attachment 15294
> 
> 
> 1st attempt Failed Civil Structural in south carolina....april 2020 lets go!!! registering today


Good Luck!


----------



## Pikeapn

I'm here stalking from Minnesota.  I'm hoping they release today...


----------



## enrique_nola

FelizENG said:


> View attachment 15290


Strong username to post content ratio


----------



## KentuckyKid

Structurebeast said:


> View attachment 15293
> View attachment 15294
> 
> 
> 1st attempt Failed Civil Structural in south carolina....april 2020 lets go!!! registering today


Good attitude!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Gofacough

NV just posted -11:10 AM PST.


----------



## Fisherman504

TwistedLeague said:


> For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed.
> 
> I took Civil transportation


I took it three times consecutively, The last time I gave myself a one year break to reclaim myself to hit it hard. I passed on my fourth attempt not cause I kept trying, but I realized my methods were flawed in my studying and I had no business taking it in something I didn't know much about. That year does make a difference to me.


----------



## ARPower

RBHeadge PE said:


> Roll call: Do we have anyone waiting from:
> 
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> Oregon
> 
> Nevada
> 
> I know we've got people from
> 
> VT, PA, NJ, GA, FL, LA, IL, MO, PR, CO, CA, HI, MT


I'm waiting on Oklahoma. I called the board and they said results had been released but they're not on the NCEES website.


----------



## rcshields01

Ohio is out FYI


----------



## Frozen Electrons

Nothing from MN yet...


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Fisherman504 said:


> I took it three times consecutively, The last time I gave myself a one year break to reclaim myself to hit it hard. I passed on my fourth attempt not cause I kept trying, but I realized my methods were flawed in my studying. That year does make a difference to me.
> 
> View attachment 15302


You also changed concentration... reasoning?


----------



## JollyGreenGiant

PA results are in.

Civil Structural and I failed.

First time taking it and I don't think I have it in me to try again.


----------



## SnarkyBard

I'm (im)patiently waiting in Alaska, I'll respond with results when I have them!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I took it three times consecutively, The last time I gave myself a one year break to reclaim myself to hit it hard. I passed on my fourth attempt not cause I kept trying, but I realized my methods were flawed in my studying. That year does make a difference to me.
> 
> View attachment 15302


So you changed from transpo to water?


----------



## bdpower

RBHeadge PE said:


> Roll call: Do we have anyone waiting from:
> 
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> Oregon
> 
> Nevada
> 
> I know we've got people from
> 
> VT, PA, NJ, GA, FL, LA, IL, MO, PR, CO, CA, HI, MT


I'm still waiting in LA, someone might have lied


----------



## jediobiwan

I passed! So excited. My results email was at 10:50AM Pacific. Washington State-Civil-Transportation


----------



## Fisherman504

evanuel said:


> You also changed concentration... reasoning?


I edited my post before you responded. I had more expertise in WRE, but followed the sheeps that said Transporation is the easiest. I knew It's not to me. WRE wasn't any easier, but I could connect to it more so.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

JollyGreenGiant said:


> PA results are in.
> 
> Civil Structural and I failed.
> 
> First time taking it and I don't think I have it in me to try again.


Yes, you do! Keep that head up!


----------



## Gingineer_MN

RBHeadge PE said:


> Roll call: Do we have anyone waiting from:
> 
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> Oregon
> 
> Nevada
> 
> I know we've got people from
> 
> VT, PA, NJ, GA, FL, LA, IL, MO, PR, CO, CA, HI, MT


MN represent. Cold and snowy here... probably why we don't have results yet.


----------



## JustRob1987

Oklahoma results are in! I passed! E-mail came through at 2:14 EST.


----------



## ARPower

Oklahoma results are out. I passed!


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Fisherman504 said:


> I edited my post before you responded. I had more expertise in WRE, but followed the sheeps that said Transporation is the easiest. It's not to me.


As I'm sure you're aware since you took it three times, there's a lot of reference material involved. Someone at my work did the same thing (transpo 1 time, WRE 1 time)


----------



## Fisherman504

bdpower said:


> I'm still waiting in LA, someone might have lied


I think he meant having people here, not saying the pass or fail yet.


----------



## Fisherman504

evanuel said:


> As I'm sure you're aware since you took it three times, there's a lot of reference material involved. Someone at my work did the same thing (transpo 1 time, WRE 1 time)


Oh I know. $2000 in books were sold after my third try. Also, my fourth try would of made me buy the new HCM. I ain't about that.


----------



## SB_VA

JollyGreenGiant said:


> PA results are in.
> 
> Civil Structural and I failed.
> 
> First time taking it and I don't think I have it in me to try again.


These tests are difficult.  You now have an idea of the areas to focus harder on.  Next time!


----------



## JollyGreenGiant

Structurebeast said:


> View attachment 15293
> View attachment 15294
> 
> 
> 1st attempt Failed Civil Structural in south carolina....april 2020 lets go!!! registering today
> 
> got 43 right out of the 80 total


I failed with a 46 out of 80 and my diagnostic is nearly identical to yours.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

Fisherman504 said:


> Oh I know. $2000 in books were sold after my third try. Also, my fourth try would of made me buy the new HCM. I ain't about that.


----------



## SB_VA

evanuel said:


> As I'm sure you're aware since you took it three times, there's a lot of reference material involved. Someone at my work did the same thing (transpo 1 time, WRE 1 time)


The Transportation people had soooo many references.  I felt so under prepared in comparison.


----------



## hprater

Still waiting in MS


----------



## Fisherman504

JollyGreenGiant said:


> I failed with a 46 out of 80 and my diagnostic is nearly identical to yours.


A little bit more H&amp;H and PM and you got this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I think he meant having people here, not saying the pass or fail yet.


This is correct.

I'm trying to figure out if we're missing representation from certain states.

Some states are "Day 2+" states: like MN, GA, FL, NJ, IL, HI, CO, MS, PR, CA

But there are some usually "Day 1" states that were still haven't reported like: TN, LA, NM, OR, MT, MO and I wanted to see if we merely were missing anyone to report from them


----------



## Numbers25 PE

What is lapels doing

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## WaitingTooLong

SB_VA said:


> The Transportation people had soooo many references.  I felt so under prepared in comparison.


The mechanical guy sitting next to me gave me this horrifying look while I flipped books in the air left and right. He had the MERM and one other book.


----------



## clifford1990

RBHeadge PE said:


> Roll call: Do we have anyone waiting from:
> 
> 
> Mississippi
> 
> Minnesota
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> New Mexico
> 
> Oregon
> 
> Nevada
> 
> I know we've got people from
> 
> VT, PA, NJ, GA, FL, LA, IL, MO, PR, CO, CA, HI, MT


Waiting in MS. Being told by MS board that it will be today or tomorrow. As soon as the Executive Director gives NCEES the thumbs up, they will release to examinees. However, the ED is not in his office as of 11:00 AM Central time.......


----------



## Fisherman504

evanuel said:


> The mechanical guy sitting next to me gave me this horrifying look while I flipped books in the air left and right. He had the MERM and one other book.


Oh yeah them Mech-y. I was next to one also. I actually bought 2 cinder blocks with me and flipped them vertical to make a spot next to my desk. No proctor told me anything.


----------



## WaitingTooLong

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is correct.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if we're missing representation from certain states.
> 
> Some states are "Day 2+" states: like MN, GA, FL, NJ, IL, HI, CO, MS, PR, CA
> 
> But there are some usually "Day 1" states that were still haven't reported like: TN, LA, NM, OR, MT, MO and I wanted to see if we merely were missing anyone to report from them


TN checking in


----------



## AckAndCheese60

Results in in NY. Got my email at 1:55PM EST

Passed!


----------



## Helluva Engineer

evanuel said:


> The mechanical guy sitting next to me gave me this horrifying look while I flipped books in the air left and right. He had the MERM and one other book.


I studied with a Mechanical and he had 3 books, while I took a cart into the test for all the references.


----------



## kmsomma

Just got off the phone with the NJ Board.  Said the results will be posted to NCEES tomorrow 12/13.  Correspondence from the NJ Board will follow 2 weeks later.  Gods speed.


----------



## enrique_nola

Fisherman504 said:


> Oh yeah them Mech-y. I was next to one also. I actually bought 2 cinder blocks with me and flipped them vertical to make a spot next to my desk. No proctor told me anything.


Like CMU blocks? haha youre a real one!!


----------



## BHAGS18

Just spoke with someone at the Missouri board and she said they were trying to get them released now.


----------



## jediobiwan

evanuel said:


> The mechanical guy sitting next to me gave me this horrifying look while I flipped books in the air left and right. He had the MERM and one other book.


I literally had a grocery cart full and overflowing with references and used all but maybe one book for my Transportation. I also took the practice problems/books with solutions which helped on a few problems that were almost identical. 

Honestly was a little worried the flimsy table would collapse if I was too careless with putting my books down.


----------



## Waiting

SB_VA said:


> The Transportation people had soooo many references.  I felt so under prepared in comparison.


I had a suitcase and a backpack full of books for my transportation PE.


----------



## Lesmi2

46/80 geo for 1st attempt.. can i pass 2nd? :x

geo is not my major..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mississippi people: try to find yourself on the license lookup. It's been known to work in the past.


----------



## jallemann

BHAGS18 said:


> Just spoke with someone at the Missouri board and she said they were trying to get them released now.


Thanks for stepping up!


----------



## clifford1990

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mississippi people: try to find yourself on the license lookup. It's been known to work in the past.


Have been trying that since this morning. No dice. I either failed, or the license search is not updated yet.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

Structurebeast said:


> View attachment 15293
> View attachment 15294
> 
> 
> 1st attempt Failed Civil Structural in south carolina....april 2020 lets go!!! registering today
> 
> got 43 right out of the 80 total


Admire your drive.  Go get em'! .. 22/40 on structural and you basically performed almost as well as the average passing examinee.  It seems cut score for structure was probably right around 25


----------



## 0036SK

I read a post early this morning about someone contacting LAPELS and they telling results will be out today very soon.....This is the longest "very soon" !!!


----------



## Anthr_Engr

TwistedLeague said:


> For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed.
> 
> I took Civil transportation


I had to take it twice, and I felt better with things still fresh in my mind. Took them back to back. Part of the test is how comfortable you are navigating through a myriad of problems. I like to get things out of the way especially since I'm a ball of anxiety. 

If you decide to do it in April, just be sure to give yourself a long deserved break. I gave myself about 1 months to unwind when I didn't pass the first time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

clifford1990 said:


> Have been trying that since this morning. No dice. I either failed, or the license search is not updated yet.


lets hope for the latter


----------



## MustafaMond

Just got off the phone with LAPELS... They are saying they have been released. So the ball is in NCEES's court?


----------



## TwistedLeague

Structurebeast said:


> View attachment 15293
> 
> 
> got 43 right out of the 80 total


I heard structural is a tough one. I got 46/80 on Transportation and failed. We'll get it the 2nd time around


----------



## BIG OOF

Should we create a database of PE exam discipline and failing scores to get a better understanding of the 'cut score'?


----------



## Fisherman504

MustafaMond said:


> Just got off the phone with LAPELS... They are saying they have been released. So the ball is in Ncees's court?


Good job, but I think we have been bothering them like crazy today. No more free lunch from them during the test anymore.


----------



## Omgpickles

I had a board game book bag and a normal book bag filled with books. My wife said it was over the top. I did not want to get a question and know it was in a book and not have that book.


----------



## Fisherman504

BIG OOF said:


> Should we create a database of PE exam discipline and failing scores to get a better understanding of the 'cut score'?


I think someone have a topic in the 2019 folder already. The Texas scores are the ones we want.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Anthr_Engr said:


> I had to take it twice, and I felt better with things still fresh in my mind. Took them back to back. Part of the test is how comfortable you are navigating through a myriad of problems. I like to get things out of the way especially since I'm a ball of anxiety.
> 
> If you decide to do it in April, just be sure to give yourself a long deserved break. I gave myself about 1 months to unwind when I didn't pass the first time.


I feel like I shouldn't study until after the holidays, but im terrible at test taking and going to feel like I cheated myself if I dont start studying today and fail again the 2nd time around. 

I'll probably start glancing around at it but not hardcore study until January


----------



## dublish

ARPower said:


> Oklahoma results are out. I passed!






JustRob1987 said:


> Oklahoma results are in! I passed! E-mail came through at 2:14 EST.


Congrats to both of you!

And ditto!


----------



## jediobiwan

Omgpickles said:


> I had a board game book bag and a normal book bag filled with books. My wife said it was over the top. I did not want to get a question and know it was in a book and not have that book.


Yeah one of my in-person review class teachers said not to bring too much because it won't help you...but in my mind, the cost of bringing something I don't need versus not having something I do is just not even close.


----------



## Cgravity

Checked it again to make sure that I really passed.


----------



## SB_VA

Cgravity said:


> Checked it again to make sure that I really passed.


Feels like I am going to wake up and not have results yet


----------



## EngPE27

Cgravity said:


> Checked it again to make sure that I really passed.


Ohhh... I have been doing the same for the pass 2 hours!


----------



## gEEk

CA UP


----------



## Structurebeast

TwistedLeague said:


> I heard structural is a tough one. I got 46/80 on Transportation and failed. We'll get it the 2nd time around


yeah we will we were freaking close


----------



## Cgravity

SB_VA said:


> Feels like I am going to wake up and not have results yet


Which state did you take your exam in ?


----------



## Fisherman504

gEEk said:


> CA UP


California is up. Ain't they usually a day-2 release. Come on Louisiana.


----------



## SB_VA

Cgravity said:


> Which state did you take your exam in ?


VA, we were one of the first released I think.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Cali is out!


----------



## Cgravity

Now is the time to figure out what to fill in the time sheet for the past two weeks.


----------



## BIG OOF

Cgravity said:


> Now is the time to figure out what to fill in the time sheet for the past two weeks.


Lmao, for real.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fisherman504 said:


> California is up. Ain't they usually a day-2 release. Come on Louisiana.


Day 1 or Day 2.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cgravity said:


> Now is the time to figure out what to fill in the time sheet for the past two weeks.


use the billing code 8675309


----------



## WaitingTooLong

The south is slackin'


----------



## 0036SK

Cgravity said:


> Now is the time to figure out what to fill in the time sheet for the past two weeks.


Overhead-Research and Development


----------



## WickedYetCivil

Show me Missouri already!!!!!!


----------



## Beach_Vince

CALIFORNIA IS OUT AND I PASSED !!! CHECKED 11:45 PCT (2:45 EST)


----------



## BHAGS18

Missouri is out!!


----------



## john813_PE

C'mon Georgia and Floorduh.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

Illinois Board said the results are still with CTS.  Who has reached out to CTS today?


----------



## bdpower

im not too far from the LAPELS office, i should go knock on their door


----------



## Metalcat18

California. Just found out I passed HVAC! Do we get to know our scores or is it just pass or fail


----------



## Civileng504

Yes go knock on their door


----------



## Saul Good

bdpower said:


> im not to far from the LAPELS office, i should go knock on their door


Please do. I think we are one of 15 states now that hasn’t released yet.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Metalcat18 said:


> California. Just found out I passed HVAC! Do we get to know our scores or is it just pass or fail


Just Pass. If you didn't pass, you get a diagnostic which breaks down your performance for the different subjects


----------



## SoVA Eng

Metalcat18 said:


> California. Just found out I passed HVAC! Do we get to know our scores or is it just pass or fail


You only get to know your score if you fail.


----------



## SnarkyBard

Metalcat18 said:


> California. Just found out I passed HVAC! Do we get to know our scores or is it just pass or fail


I believe that either you get a score, or you passed


----------



## WaitingTooLong

bdpower said:


> im not to far from the LAPELS office, i should go knock on their door






Civileng504 said:


> Yes go knock on their door


And by knock on it he means...


----------



## Beach_Vince

Metalcat18 said:


> California. Just found out I passed HVAC! Do we get to know our scores or is it just pass or fail


Just pass if you fail you get a diagnostic report, but I heard for Texas, you get a diagnostic report if you pass as well, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Fisherman504

Metalcat18 said:


> California. Just found out I passed HVAC! Do we get to know our scores or is it just pass or fail


Scores don't matter if you pass .


----------



## SnarkyBard

Alaska: Pass!


----------



## cjcarter

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> Illinois Board said the results are still with CTS.  Who has reached out to CTS today?


NCEES suppose to release the results not CTS. I am waiting for IL as well. Does this mean CTS hasn't pass the scores to IL Board for review? What the hell?


----------



## B-Ribs

FBPE's has an all day meeting until 5:00 at Holiday Inn &amp; Suites at 2725 Graves Road in Tallahassee.

Someone from Tallahassee go see what the deal is.


----------



## 0036SK

evanuel said:


> And by knock on it he means...


Or this


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

cjcarter said:


> NCEES suppose to release the results not CTS. I am waiting for IL as well. Does this mean CTS hasn't pass the scores to IL Board for review? What the hell?




yep, 

What the hell is Illinois paying them for?  feel free to call and ask 

(708) 354-9911

 800 359 1313


----------



## 0036SK

Beach_Vince said:


> Just pass if you fail you get a diagnostic report, but I heard for Texas, you get a diagnostic report if you pass as well, but I'm not 100% sure


I think Texas provides scores, at a later date, for pass candidates as well.....


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Saahil Y.K. said:


> I think Texas provides scores, at a later date, for pass candidates as well.....


What is that for? Reviewing the parts didn't do very well? lol


----------



## cjcarter

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> yep,
> 
> What the hell is Illinois paying them for?  feel free to call and ask
> 
> (708) 354-9911
> 
> 800 359 1313


We are paying too. It was almost 100$ on top of NCEES fee.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Guys, please don't physically show up to anyone office! Also, don't dox people. Try to act like professionals.


----------



## 0036SK

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> What is that for? Reviewing the parts didn't do very well? lol


Lol...I guess just for some bragging rights


----------



## bdpower

RBHeadge PE said:


> Guys, please don't physically show up to anyone office! Also, don't dox people. Try to act like professionals.


just kidding bud, im not going to


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Anthr_Engr said:


> In a prev. post someone expressed how burned out they were from the first round, and had a hard time dedicating the right efforts. They recommended taking a break to recover so that you can give it your best shot.
> 
> I think it's based on the person though


@Gofacough, they're speaking about me.

If you're feeling good, take it in April. But do look at your personal situation to see if it makes sense for you. Sit on it til the new year and then sign up if it makes sense .


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TwistedLeague said:


> For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed.
> 
> I took Civil transportation


I would have waited to make the decision about the exam after the new year. Let the dust and feelings settle, give yourself time to evaluate if you're feelingburnt out, if you can balance everything again, etc. I've failed numerous times. And I IMMEDIATELY signed up for the next exam after my first failure and then I was so burnt out from work and studying, that I didn't study at all. I had let the emotions from my failure make a decision for me. Don't be me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

enrique_nola said:


> Strong username to post content ratio


can't tell if being sarcastic or not?


----------



## TwistedLeague

RBHeadge PE said:


> Guys, please don't physically show up to anyone office! Also, don't dox people. Try to act like professionals.


Technically they're not professionals _yet_....


----------



## TXCivE

Hey Texas folk. I'm sure this was already answered, but when are  scores posted on the Texas board website?


----------



## WaitingTooLong




----------



## feimiao

TX result out! I passed! Thank you guys for keeping me company during this waiting time. It definitely made my life a lot easier.


----------



## 12122019

I received the notification email saying my result is available, but when I clicked on the link and logged in, it still says "Result Pending" on my NCEES account. Is anyone having the same issue? CA, Mech - HVAC


----------



## Whovian

TwistedLeague said:


> For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed.
> 
> I took Civil transportation


You should wait. You will get burned out. Give yourself time to enjoy life again. Then go back in refreshed but with all that studying in your belt. My suggestion and others.


----------



## FeloniusDirtBurglary

Just spoke with LAPELs, Louisiana should be released today.


----------



## bdpower

if they aren't released by 4:30 ET they won't be released today right?


----------



## Atl_transportation

12122019 said:


> I received the notification email saying my result is available, but when I clicked on the link and logged in, it still says "Result Pending" on my NCEES account. Is anyone having the same issue? CA, Mech - HVAC


That sounds like a nightmare.  I would be calling NCEES.


----------



## Helluva Engineer

Has anyone in Georgia tried contacting the board to see when results will be released? (politely)


----------



## Atl_transportation

Helluva Engineer said:


> Has anyone in Georgia tried contacting the board to see when results will be released? (politely)


I have not. I do know in the past that it has not helped and generally is not recommended.


----------



## Spo Power

congrats to all who made t through on this go around.  to those that didn't, keep at it.  i felt like i got knocked out after last years' attempt, and the 2nd time was a charm and just feels that much sweeter.


----------



## enrique_nola

LyceeFruit said:


> can't tell if being sarcastic or not?


Nope.


----------



## Atl_transportation

Helluva Engineer said:


> Has anyone in Georgia tried contacting the board to see when results will be released? (politely)






Atl_transportation said:


> I have not. I do know in the past that it has not helped and generally is not recommended.


Also, I would check on the OCt 2019 results/ Georgia Results thread to see if anyone has.


----------



## CHouse PE

Helluva Engineer said:


> Has anyone in Georgia tried contacting the board to see when results will be released? (politely)






Atl_transportation said:


> I have not. I do know in the past that it has not helped and generally is not recommended.


Hang tight, Georgians! Rooting for you!


----------



## Sambam

Colorado is coming out soon


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> Colorado is coming out soon
> 
> View attachment 15324


UGH CO HURRY UP


----------



## bdpower

this is painful anxiety waiting for this thing while being one of the last states

LLLLLLAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## FL_AD

Florida

Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...

Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


----------



## Pikeapn

When has Minnesota released results in the past?  I know they mail them out, but approximately when do they let NCEES post them?


----------



## Sambam

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


what the ef.. did they sleep the whole time? O.O


----------



## [email protected]

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


I called her too a few minute back and got the same reply. She said they will do an Audit and then send it somewhere else to get another audit done and then the results would be released in 2-6 weeks. It is really going to suck if this happens.


----------



## 12122019

Atl_transportation said:


> That sounds like a nightmare.  I would be calling NCEES.


It is! I asked the online assistance and was told to check back in a few hours. Why is this happening??...I was just wondering if anyone else is having the same nightmare like me...


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> UGH CO HURRY UP


i agree.. it sucks get this so late.


----------



## FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


well that sucks! it just freaking sucks!


----------



## B-Ribs

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


Lisa M (the one and only) was very helpful and informative to me when I was registering but if she said this, I think she's lost it.


----------



## FL_AD

[email protected] said:


> I called her too a few minute back and got the same reply. She said they will do an Audit and then send it somewhere else to get another audit done and then the results would be released in 2-6 weeks. It is really going to suck if this happens.


yeah... I'm curious if thats what it takes for it to show up on FBPE or to show on NCEES. Florida has never seen one that lengthy, any reason that would change this year?


----------



## TXAZCO

Passed TX WRE and got the License.


----------



## TSLT2010

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


Are  you sure of what you're saying?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## john813_PE

So they really are doing recounts in Florida. lol


----------



## FL_AD

TSLT2010 said:


> Are  you sure of what you're saying?!?!?!?!?!?


positive. at least one other has had the same convo with her.

just not positive of what SHES saying.


----------



## Frozen Electrons

Pikeapn said:


> When has Minnesota released results in the past?  I know they mail them out, but approximately when do they let NCEES post them?


Apparently it is expected that the MN results will post tomorrow based on previous reporting patterns.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

TwistedLeague said:


> For real though. I just signed up for the April 2020 exam.... I failed october 2019. my thought was it is kind of still on my mind. Should I wait until October 2020 or take it again right away. Any input would be appreciated from others that have failed.
> 
> I took Civil transportation


My personal opinion: sit out a cycle if you can. I failed in April 2019 and took it again in October 2019 because I thought the same thing "things will still be fresh on my mind." By about September, I was already burnt out on studying, so I went into October's exam just...tired.

I am probably planning to take it again in April 2020, but only because I paid for a review course and I get to take it again for free. The kicker to that is I have to take it in the next exam cycle, aka April 2020. So no break...again. Kind of dreading it.


----------



## dublish

If that's true, it's horrifying.

The Florida stuff, I mean.


----------



## TSLT2010

FL_AD said:


> positive. at least one other has had the same convo with her


I called her, but went to the voicemail. I think she was messing with you for sure, probably that was the call #1000 that she received today lol I hope so...


----------



## Aviatrix85

TXAZCO said:


> Passed TX WRE and got the License.


Did you receive an email from the board with the license? or are you already on the roster?


----------



## Brantalix

Oct '18 - 45/80 - Civil Geotech

April '19 - 50/80 - Civil Geotech

Oct'19 - Pass - Civil Construction

For all those who fail, keep your head up! You can do it!


----------



## RiotSquirrel

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


WTF.  I know it takes that long for them to issue you a license number after you pass, I didn't know it took that long just to let you know the results, too.  That can't be right.  ...Can it?

*bangs head against wall*


----------



## TSLT2010

[email protected] said:


> I called her too a few minute back and got the same reply. She said they will do an Audit and then send it somewhere else to get another audit done and then the results would be released in 2-6 weeks. It is really going to suck if this happens.


WTH!!!!! but with what time I'll study if I fail?!?!?!?! doesn't make sense


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Someone at lapels passed out on the button.


----------



## That_Guy_ZZ




----------



## TSLT2010

I feel that I need to punch a bag right now


----------



## [email protected]

TSLT2010 said:


> Are  you sure of what you're saying?!?!?!?!?!?


I second the comment made, I was told 2-6 weeks as well.


----------



## 0036SK

It is 3.36 CST and still no results from LA....I guess it will be Friday the 13th!!


----------



## Helluva Engineer

Also - to all those that passed.


----------



## TXAZCO

Aviatrix85 said:


> Did you receive an email from the board with the license? or are you already on the roster?


I didn't receive an email, I just refresh the board myself, you won't be in roster today I guess, I can't search and find myself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Who knew there were so Louisiana engineers on these boards. Wonder if it's anyone i know? Also, yeah LAPELS, people are waiting.


----------



## dublish

Brantalix said:


> Oct '18 - 45/80 - Civil Geotech
> 
> April '19 - 50/80 - Civil Geotech
> 
> Oct'19 - Pass - Civil Construction
> 
> For all those who fail, keep your head up! You can do it!


I have a friend who has failed Geotech twice in a row. What made you change to Construction?


----------



## Frigglebear

Oregonians:

I emailed OSBEELS and received a reply from a person there that said that NCEES would send the results to the examinees before sending them to OSBEELS and therefore we would know before they would.

Hrmph.


----------



## Orchid PE

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


Fake news.


----------



## noPE

Are we for real right now Georgia?  Can't get our results out on results day? C'mon man.


----------



## Sambam

noPE said:


> Are we for real right now Georgia?  Can't get our results out on results day? C'mon man.


Son, welcome to the government work.. we work form noon - 3pm.


----------



## TSLT2010

Chattaneer said:


> Fake news.


I hope so! I Just sent an email to Lisa Metcalf to double check this information.


----------



## MustafaMond

Do they typically release results after business hours?


----------



## dublish

Sambam said:


> Son, welcome to the government work.. we work form noon - 3pm.


Speak for yourself. I've got lunch from noon to 1pm.


----------



## Brantalix

dublish said:


> I have a friend who has failed Geotech twice in a row. What made you change to Construction?


My first job was for a Materials Testing/Geotech firm so I thought Geotech would be the best choice.

Got a 21/40 the first exam, contemplated changing but didn't, got a 19/40 the second try.

The Geotech portion was extremely tough for me - Lots of random questions that I wasn't prepared for

So I knew I needed to switch. I am a construction manager for my new job with QA/QC experience so Construction was the best fit.


----------



## dublish

Brantalix said:


> My first job was for a Materials Testing/Geotech firm so I thought Geotech would be the best choice.
> 
> Got a 21/40 the first exam, contemplated changing but didn't, got a 19/40 the second try.
> 
> The Geotech portion was extremely tough for me - Lots of random questions that I wasn't prepared for
> 
> So I knew I needed to switch. I am a construction manager for my new job with QA/QC experience so Construction was the best fit.


Thanks for the response. My friend has mostly been doing construction for the past year and I intend to convince him to switch. Beer(s) will probably be involved in that conversation.


----------



## FL_AD

TSLT2010 said:


> I hope so! I Just sent an email to Lisa Metcalf to double check this information.


let me know what she says back, she said it to me with the utmost confidence lol. didnt even hesitate. still nice about it though


----------



## FL_AD

RiotSquirrel said:


> WTF.  I know it takes that long for them to issue you a license number after you pass, I didn't know it took that long just to let you know the results, too.  That can't be right.  ...Can it?
> 
> *bangs head against wall*


I'm hoping she was intentionally giving the license number dates but she specifically repeated "before we release the results". Hopefully the emphasis referred to how long it would take FBPE to update the board website rather than how long it would take to give NCEES the go ahead. ...but I'm just as fearful all my hope is misplaced lol


----------



## Sambam

C'mon freaking colorado..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have no idea if this means anything. Probably not since Louisiana is decoupled.

The LAPELS site is up, but the licensee search portion of it is down.

Edit: I wonder if this affects results release.

View attachment 15338


----------



## bdpower




----------



## That_Guy_ZZ

ILLINOIS CST IS UP. 

I Failed.


----------



## Sambam

That_Guy_ZZ said:


> ILLINOIS CST IS UP.
> 
> I Failed.


i know it's easy to be said than done. but you got this. you'll kill it in april.


----------



## 98SF19

Just signed up on EB.  FIRST POST HERE!!!  Just took Civil Transportation for the second time (4/19 &amp; 10/19)

A bit perturbed over what's happened here in FL . . .  Lisa Metcalf was extremely helpful in the past and seemed like she knew the ins and outs of the process well.

To Chattaneer, do you have solid reason to think the 2-6 week wait is "Fake News"?  People are on edge right now, already having waited this long, so I hope you're not just throwing a turd into the punch bowl for kicks . . .


----------



## Frigglebear

Frigglebear said:


> Oregonians:
> 
> I emailed OSBEELS and received a reply from a person there that said that NCEES would send the results to the examinees before sending them to OSBEELS and therefore we would know before they would.
> 
> Hrmph.


UPDATE: I called NCEES and they claimed that they were aware that Oregon hasnt been release but said the reason is because Oregon's state board hadn't yet given them permission........ sounds like a clusterfrig to me


----------



## Lulu2

Hey made an account just to post this. Illinois is up on CTS. I passed but I just wanted to say for people still waiting or future lurkers - the test felt like it went really poorly for me. I guessEd on way more questions than any of the practice tests I had taken the month before and I didn’t have time to check my answers so basically I thought for sure I failed. I still keep reloading the page expecting it to change to failed. Just know during this wait you really don’t know until it’s posted. Don’t be like me and beat yourself up about it for 7 weeks while you wait. Relax, know you gave it your best shot and if it doesn’t work out know you aren’t alone! We all competent engineers and this test is hard!


----------



## Spo Power

is it me or does justine stine look like the waterboy????


----------



## Fisherman504

Wow. Guess Louisiana is behind the times again. Second day release. We last in health care, schools and this.


----------



## Saul Good

Fisherman504 said:


> Wow. Guess Louisiana is behind the times again. Second day release. We last in health care, schools and this.


Louisiana can’t do nothing right.  One more day of waiting....day 49.


----------



## RiotSquirrel

Fisherman504 said:


> Wow. Guess Louisiana is behind the times again. Second day release. We last in health care, schools and this.




don't worry, sounds like you're still going to beat out Florida Man.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FL_AD said:


> Florida
> 
> Just spoke to Lisa M (the one and only) at FBPE on the phone, told her I heard NCEES released the results and she said they received it and it would be 2-6 weeks before they released results. said they had to go through the results review process first...
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this line or is this the terrifying truth??


IIRC, Florida has done audits in the past. It's never taken that long. Might be worth looking at the Florida release threads from previous years. maybe Oct 18 was slow?



Pikeapn said:


> When has Minnesota released results in the past?  I know they mail them out, but approximately when do they let NCEES post them?


Also IIRC, they allow NCEES to release after they have put all the letters in the mail. I feel pretty confident in saying that you'll have them by tomorrow.



MustafaMond said:


> Do they typically release results after business hours?


In the past, we would see released at 11PM eastern time for some of the pacific states. But it's been a while since it happened that late. I don't know what the mechanism is for releasing the results to the examinees. If it requires "a button to be pushed" at NCEES (which I doubt it always the case) then it will likely happen during east coast business hours. If "the button" is at the local level, then it could happen whenever the board deems fit to press it.


----------



## Skylerjm

Sambam said:


> C'mon freaking colorado..


They won't release until tomorrow.


----------



## FL_AD

98SF19 said:


> Just signed up on EB.  FIRST POST HERE!!!  Just took Civil Transportation for the second time (4/19 &amp; 10/19)
> 
> A bit perturbed over what's happened here in FL . . .  Lisa Metcalf was extremely helpful in the past and seemed like she knew the ins and outs of the process well.
> 
> To Chattaneer, do you have solid reason to think the 2-6 week wait is "Fake News"?  People are on edge right now, already having waited this long, so I hope you're not just throwing a turd into the punch bowl for kicks . . .


Lisa was still extremely helpful and seemed to know her stuff. Not saying shes done anything wrong, just sharing her response.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

Fisherman504 said:


> Wow. Guess Louisiana is behind the times again. Second day release. We last in health care, schools and this.


Not that these two are related, but since being laid off wife and I have seriously been considering a move out the state. We share the same frustrations.


----------



## bdpower

RIP LA, office closed at 4:30

looks like we get a cursed friday 13th release


----------



## The Running Man

Looking like Colorado is going to release tomorrow. I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Do we have anyone waiting for results from New Mexico? I think that's the only non-represented state left?


----------



## Sambam

The Running Man said:


> Looking like Colorado is going to release tomorrow. I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.


me neither...   freaking lazy government workers.


----------



## Frigglebear

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do we have anyone waiting for results from New Mexico? I think that's the only non-represented state left?


OR hasnt released yet either, at least I havent seen anything from them yet


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do we have anyone waiting for results from New Mexico? I think that's the only non-represented state left?






Frigglebear said:


> OR hasnt released yet either, at least I havent seen anything from them yet


Just to be clear, @RBHeadge PE wasn't saying that NM was the only state not to release. He's keeping track of where users are from so he can get info on what states have released. He was asking if anyone is on the board from NM. So they can let everyone know when NM results come out.


----------



## Sambam

my productivity is absolute shit today   . And yet colorado didn't release the results.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> my productivity is absolute shit today   . And yet colorado didn't release the results.


Join the club.

Tomorrow is going to be a hot mess.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm saying to no one in particular, but to everyone as a whole.

This, right here, is the worst part of the waiting process. When your state didn't on the first day. Time will come to a stop, and everything will be focused on when the results will drop. It's awful.

@leggo PE


----------



## Sard0nyx

Oregon is IN!


----------



## Sambam

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm saying to no one in particular, but to everyone as a whole.
> 
> This, right here, is the worst part of the waiting process. When your state didn't on the first day. Time will come to a stop, and everything will be focused on when the results will drop. It's awful.
> 
> @leggo PE


Agreed. It totally does suck..


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Join the club.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a hot mess.


Agreed.. Friday will be a huge mess


----------



## THRILLHO

bdpower said:


> RIP LA, office closed at 4:30
> 
> looks like we get a cursed friday 13th release


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> Agreed.. Friday will be a huge mess


At least we are getting lunch catered in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> At least we are getting lunch catered in.


What's the occasion? I'm hungry now.


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> At least we are getting lunch catered in.


christmas lunch or something? ours on 20th.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Sambam

squaretaper PE said:


> What's the occasion? I'm hungry now.


gotta wait till tomorrow..


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What's the occasion? I'm hungry now.


Christmas party. We're getting BBQ!


----------



## Orchid PE

First time caller, long time listener. 

When are results getting released?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> christmas lunch or something? ours on 20th.


Yup. Hopefully some other stuff tomorrow, too.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> First time caller, long time listener.
> 
> When are results getting released?


When the Spam thread hits 25k.


----------



## THRILLHO

LA results are in, I passed!


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Yup. Hopefully some other stuff tomorrow, too.


nice.. better have them bring in tacos.


----------



## Boilermaker

I feel for all of the second day release states.  I can not imagine the tension of knowing they are out.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> nice.. better have them bring in tacos.


Nah, cashmonies.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, I think Colorado will release tomorrow morning.


----------



## bdpower

i passed!


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Also, I think Colorado will release tomorrow morning.


ugh i hope not... Man either they are understaffed or hired some really lazy people. i dont know which one is more accurate.


----------



## Sambam

bdpower said:


> i passed!


So happy for you!


----------



## Boilermaker

Congrats to all who passed 

My regrets to all that need to retake it.  I know the feeling. 

Good luck to all that have to live in limbo hell.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> ugh i hope not... Man either they are understaffed or hired some really lazy people. i dont know which one is more accurate.


Colorado is usually a Day 2 state. Eso si, que es.


----------



## Numbers25 PE

HELL YEAH, Passed MDM and literally got a job offer 5 minutes after!

DRINKS. NOW.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Numbers25 said:


> HELL YEAH, Passed MDM and literally got a job offer 5 minutes after!
> 
> DRINKS. NOW.


@Numbers25 is about to get LIT AF.


----------



## Sambam

Did someone say shots?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> Did someone say shot?


There's a bottle of wine in my fridge waiting for me.


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> There's a bottle of wine in my fridge waiting for me.


haha you are covered then..


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> haha you are covered then..


Yep. I'ma make cookies and get wasted.


----------



## FL_AD

Numbers25 said:


> HELL YEAH, Passed MDM and literally got a job offer 5 minutes after!
> 
> DRINKS. NOW.


That’s awesome! Congrats!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Yep. I'ma make cookies and get wasted.


I'm hydrating now...


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm saying to no one in particular, but to everyone as a whole.
> 
> This, right here, is the worst part of the waiting process. When your state didn't on the first day. Time will come to a stop, and everything will be focused on when the results will drop. It's awful.


:appl:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> :appl:


Legit.


----------



## Orchid PE

Can we haz spam thread now? Since not all results have been released?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Can we haz spam thread now? Since not all results have been released?


I'm legit a little sad there's no SPAM now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm legit a little sad there's no SPAM now.


I feel a little adrift...


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm thinking about starting a post-spam support group thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm thinking about starting a post-spam support group thread.


What do we call it? Treet? Vienna Sausage?


----------



## leggo PE

Get ready for it...


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What do we call it? Treet? Vienna Sausage?


Idk? Steak?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Idk? Steak?


Ooo y u so famcy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pass or no pass: see you all in the Drunk Tank thread?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Can we haz spam thread now? Since not all results have been released?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Im about to be ded'd in mafia and without SPAM i have no place to go!!!


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Im about to be ded'd in mafia and without SPAM i have no place to go!!!


CHECK YOUR FACTS!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Im about to be ded'd in mafia and without SPAM i have no place to go!!!


Give us a good reason not to ded you!


----------



## bdpower

LyceeFruit said:


> Im about to be ded'd in mafia and without SPAM i have no place to go!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Give us a good reason not to ded you!


I STILL NEED A DISTRACTION WHILE I WAIT. LIKE YOU. We gotta stick together!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I STILL NEED A DISTRACTION WHILE I WAIT. LIKE YOU. We gotta stick together!!!


PROVE THAT YOU'RE A TOWNIE.

OR BE A GHOST LIKE @MEtoEE


----------



## BSNR

Tennessee here.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> PROVE THAT YOU'RE A TOWNIE.
> 
> OR BE A GHOST LIKE @MEtoEE


I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS! Maybe I *will* be SWRQ!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS! Maybe I *will* be SWRQ!!


SPAM THREAD IS REOPENED. LETS GO!


----------



## Omgpickles




----------



## JayKay PE

o hai, am I supposed to write how someone dies?

@LyceeFruit you gunna die from eating bad fish sticks


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Yep. I'ma make cookies and get wasted.


it's starbucks happy hour today. so getting caffeinated for tomorrow...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> o hai, am I supposed to write how someone dies?
> 
> @LyceeFruit you gunna die from eating bad fish sticks


Better than the woodchipper


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Better than the woodchipper


THAT WASN'T EVEN ME.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> it's starbucks happy hour today. so getting caffeinated for tomorrow...


Legit. Maybe I'll stop for coffee in the AM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Power PE friends, if youve failed and feel comfortable sharing, please post here:


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Legit. Maybe I'll stop for coffee in the AM.


there you go.. i agree at this point it's going to be tomorrow.. God damn it Dora.. you really can't get your act together...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> there you go.. i agree at this point it's going to be tomorrow.. God damn it Dora.. you really can't get your act together...


Colorado is almost always a Day 2 state. It would have been a pleasant surprise if they released today.


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Colorado is almost always a Day 2 state. It would have been a pleasant surprise if they released today.


Agreed.. wonder why it takes so long for them to release the freaking results. i mean NY, Cali and even texas released them.. oh well...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> Agreed.. wonder why it takes so long for them to release the freaking results. i mean NY, Cali and even texas released them.. oh well...


Welcome to DORA.


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Welcome to DORA.


yup a sloth capital...


----------



## Skylerjm

Sambam said:


> yup a sloth capital...
> 
> View attachment 15360


Dora has approximately three employees...


----------



## cjcarter

IL TFS here! Passed on the first try! I only worked on the TFS questions and guessed the rest. I can’t believe i passed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So here's my *guess* on how things *may* roll out tomorrow.

I predict Miss to release first thing tomorrow morning.  I'd also think that Conn, Tenn, and Vermont should release in the morning before lunch.

Somewhere around local lunchtime Colorado and Minn will release.

I predict that Florida will come out sometime after lunch.

If New Mexico hasn't released yet, it will tomorrow.

New jersey, Georgia, and Hawaii should _try _to have a good weekend. It's probably gonna be a rough one.


----------



## THRILLHO

This is a very ignorant question for someone with 4 years experience, and may deserve its own thread, but I only need a brief answer:

I work an an MEP consulting firm. Now that I have a PE, will my employer be able to charge clients more for my work (for hourly jobs)? Or does my employer simply charge clients $x amount per hour, regardless of what their experience is (again, ignoring % construction cost jobs, which will be the primary money makers for us).


----------



## Whovian

Just had a dream where I got an email from ncees saying they entered my score wrong and I actually failed. And when I thought I would finally have a good night’s sleep....


----------



## Whovian

THRILLHO said:


> This is a very ignorant question for someone with 4 years experience, and may deserve its own thread, but I only need a brief answer:
> 
> I work an an MEP consulting firm. Now that I have a PE, will my employer be able to charge clients more for my work (for hourly jobs)? Or does my employer simply charge clients $x amount per hour, regardless of what their experience is (again, ignoring % construction cost jobs, which will be the primary money makers for us).


From someone who negotiates rates of consultants, we have three tiers, junior engineer, associate engineer, senior engineer. I assume in their eyes you now fall in that middle one. It’s more but probably not as much as you would think depending on who you work for. It’s assumed junior engineers need more time to accomplish things.


----------



## enrique_nola

Guess everyone found out Louisiana released scores.  Got my notification at 5:08PM.  Just when we had given up hope.  

Got the dreadful notification in traffic and it didn't really compute at first.  Should have put my phone on silent, I could have killed someone. 

Passed after failing in April.  B)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

THRILLHO said:


> This is a very ignorant question for someone with 4 years experience, and may deserve its own thread, but I only need a brief answer:
> 
> I work an an MEP consulting firm. Now that I have a PE, will my employer be able to charge clients more for my work (for hourly jobs)? Or does my employer simply charge clients $x amount per hour, regardless of what their experience is (again, ignoring % construction cost jobs, which will be the primary money makers for us).


Potentially. It's a conversation to have with them.

I know my firm will depending on the client


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Day 49 of The Suck, for those of us without results.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MadamPirate said:


> Day 49 of The Suck, for those of us without results.


Breakfast Friday at work allows me to stress eat while I wait.


----------



## 98SF19

Freakin A, there's a ton of mindless chatter going on in this thread . . . 

Some of us are only able to check a few times in the day and to have to wade through pages of drivel seeking out information pertaining to The Suck for our state is a waste of valuable time.  I may have missed a prior post, but it seems that FL is still expecting a crazy delay for auditing purposes.  If the 2-6 week wait is still in effect, I think the FBPE should fire off an e-mail to the examinees letting us know what's going on.


----------



## 98SF19

RBHeadge PE said:


> I predict that Florida will come out sometime after lunch.


This is why I think I missed a post . . . as of COB yesterday, word was that FL testers had a 2-6 week wait.

I just e-mailed Lisa so hopefully she'll respond saying something to the effect of "Y'dun got PUNKED dUuUuUuDe!"


----------



## B-Ribs

98SF19 said:


> This is why I think I missed a post . . . as of COB yesterday, word was that FL testers had a 2-6 week wait.
> 
> I just e-mailed Lisa so hopefully she'll respond saying something to the effect of "Y'dun got PUNKED dUuUuUuDe!"


Haha. I think that's exactly how she'll respond. I'm not buying the 2-6 week rumor. I don't think Florida has been later than the second day. Unless you get an email back from her confirming that, I'll be here F5ing my day away.


----------



## FL_AD

B-Ribs said:


> Haha. I think that's exactly how she'll respond. I'm not buying the 2-6 week rumor. I don't think Florida has been later than the second day. Unless you get an email back from her confirming that, I'll be here F5ing my day away.


Not a rumor lol it’s what she said to me personally. Twice. But I’m hoping (as is everyone) she was messing with us too. The thought is that she intentionally recited the timeline for getting the scores on to the FBPE website to mislead us and get us to stop calling.


----------



## noPE

Do we know when NCEES website will update the pass rates?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

98SF19 said:


> This is why I think I missed a post . . . as of COB yesterday, word was that FL testers had a 2-6 week wait.
> 
> I just e-mailed Lisa so hopefully she'll respond saying something to the effect of "Y'dun got PUNKED dUuUuUuDe!"


I've seen this movie a few times. It won't be that long unless something really big changed in the last six months.


----------



## john813_PE

noPE said:


> Do we know when NCEES website will update the pass rates?




They came out on May 15th for the April tests. The first day for releases for the A19 test was the 13th, so a day or two after states started releasing scores.

I assume today or Monday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

noPE said:


> Do we know when NCEES website will update the pass rates?


Looking at recent past precedent: probably soon. I'm _sort of_ expecting it to happen today. I'd think NLT Thursday.


----------



## B-Ribs

FL_AD said:


> Not a rumor lol it’s what she said to me personally. Twice. But I’m hoping (as is everyone) she was messing with us too. The thought is that she intentionally recited the timeline for getting the scores on to the FBPE website to mislead us and get us to stop calling.


Yeah I hope so too. But her telling someone 2-6 weeks when it isn't true might only make people call some more.  Has anyone heard of an audit like this that lasts 2-6 weeks? 

Maybe everyone failed and they're trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## john813_PE

B-Ribs said:


> Yeah I hope so too. But her telling someone 2-6 weeks when it isn't true might only make people call some more.  Has anyone heard of an audit like this that lasts 2-6 weeks?
> 
> Maybe everyone failed and they're trying to figure out what to do.




Sources tell me the audit is well underway.


----------



## FL_AD

B-Ribs said:


> Yeah I hope so too. But her telling someone 2-6 weeks when it isn't true might only make people call some more.  Has anyone heard of an audit like this that lasts 2-6 weeks?
> 
> Maybe everyone failed and they're trying to figure out what to do.


Maybe we all got perfect scores and they’re trying to prove we didn’t cheat.


----------



## MagicSmoke

FL_AD said:


> Maybe we all got perfect scores and they’re trying to prove we didn’t cheat.


----------



## Orchid PE

Maybe they're just debating if they _really_ want to let all these new engineers start stamping things.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer said:


> Maybe they're just debating if they _really_ want to let all these new engineers start stamping things.


That's fair.  So many people have to start pretending like they _actually_ know what they're talking about.


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Day 49 of The Suck, for those of us without results.


here here here... damn it..lazy sloths...


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sambam said:


> here here here... damn it..lazy sloths...


It'll be today, friendo. I bet a little after lunch, thanks to a buddy who took it last October and @RBHeadge PE's experience.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MadamPirate said:


> It'll be today, friendo. I bet a little after lunch, thanks to a buddy who took it last October and @RBHeadge PE's experience.


Also, there's a board meeting at 9AM today.


----------



## clifford1990

MS is out. PASS!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE

957am. Vt OUT

I DID IT


----------



## jngreen21

MState graduate here, congrats!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15377


But you got that sweet pic of my butt!  And UFC!  And dogs!! There should be some spark of life!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


YES I KNEW ITTTT!!!!! IM SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


AHAHHUDFNWSHFHAHAHAHAHAHA.  CONTGRATSHIFNE CONGRATS LYCEE!!!


----------



## SDB

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


Awesome...Congrats!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## kmsomma

I did it.  Passed HVAC+R in NJ.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: V: :winko: :beerchug: :multiplespotting:


----------



## FelizEng PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


@LyceeFruit

I am sooooo happy that you got yours.  I also wanted to take the time to thank you for helping me through my prep - I honestly could not had done it without you kindly providing me the direction to prepare.  I wish you nothing but the best and more.  I am really really happy right now woman!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


oh no, I'm all out of recs!

j/k


----------



## GatorSTEngineer

Florida Released!!


----------



## Ruth_W

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


That is amazing! Mad props to you for having the dedication to keep trying - you more than deserved this!


----------



## alkene78

FL results are out at 10:17 am


----------



## Saul Good

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


Congratulations!! Very happy for you!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## john813_PE

Lisa M well done on the trolling.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


Congratuations!!!!


----------



## Wow_PE!

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


Yes!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit is currently tied for most-rep’d post on EB...and it’s well-deserved!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## PlanCheckEng

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


Soon to be @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

PEstruc said:


> Soon to be @LyceeFruit PE


More like @LyceeFruit, LIT AF.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15389


YYYYAAAAAAY!!!!  GOOD JOB, CHAT!!!!!  SO EXCITED.  NOW YOU'LL BE HAPPY DRINKING!!!   :40oz:


----------



## TwistedLeague

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15379


Me right now. Found out I failed yesterday and took today off from work. Getting on that Disney+ grind so calm myself down haha


----------



## dchek

CT results out! I passed Mechanical MDM!!!


----------



## FL_AD

FL HVAC-R

PASSED!!

results @ 10:17am Eastern


----------



## Gingineer_MN

Still waiting on MN... what is taking so long?!?!


----------



## fyrfytr310

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was quietly watching from the wings for your results.  I am very happy for you!!!


----------



## Frozen Electrons

Gingineer_MN said:


> Still waiting on MN... what is taking so long?!?!


Same here. Hasn't been a productive morning for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Me right now. Found out I failed yesterday and took today off from work. Getting on that Disney+ grind so calm myself down haha


Hey, yo, buddy, pal, friend.  *pat pat* These things happen.  I know it probably sucks doubly hear because so many people are posting about passing, but it takes a lot of strength to be one of the few people to actually post about failing.  PE pass rates are never that high.  You can try again and you will pass.  It took me three times before I passed.  Take the weekend.  Calm down.  Hydrate (real water!  Not hillbilly water!) and make a plan in maybe a week or two.

Give yourself two weeks of not thinking about the exam at all.  Enjoy the holidays and start the new year fresh!


----------



## [email protected]

YES!!!YES!! FE &amp; PE on 2019.


----------



## bestjoker

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 957am. Vt OUT
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> View attachment 15383


Beer o'clock!  So happy for you!


----------



## The Running Man

I hope Colorado is today.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

THANK YOU THANK YOU EVERYONE. SRSLY.

I got the email as I was supposed to head into a meeting, heart pounding ,opened it at my desk with my boss right here, and started crying &amp; hyperventilating. Had to calm down in a closet


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Running Man said:


> I hope Colorado is today.


It will be. Fish Guy says around/after lunchtime.


----------



## B-Ribs

Pass! Phew.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> It will be. Fish Guy says around/after lunchtime.


I don't trust fish guy

- signed cat girl


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't trust fish guy
> 
> - signed cat girl


you  should eat him LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU EVERYONE. SRSLY.
> 
> I got the email as I was supposed to head into a meeting, heart pounding ,opened it at my desk with my boss right here, and started crying &amp; hyperventilating. Had to calm down in a closet


In a closet?  
The story keeps getting better


----------



## Frozen Electrons

jean15paul_PE said:


> you  should eat him LOL


I would avoid that...he looks like the radioactive fish from the Nuclear Power plant pond...three-eyed fish are probably not safe!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So here's my *guess* on how things *may* roll out tomorrow.
> 
> I predict Miss to release first thing tomorrow morning.  I'd also think that Conn, Tenn, and Vermont should release in the morning before lunch.
> 
> Somewhere around local lunchtime Colorado and Minn will release.
> 
> I predict that Florida will come out sometime after lunch.
> 
> If New Mexico hasn't released yet, it will tomorrow.
> 
> New jersey, Georgia, and Hawaii should _try _to have a good weekend. It's probably gonna be a rough one.


Let's just check in and see how this is looking

Miss, Conn, Tenn, Vermont did come out before lunch. 

New Mexico was yesterday 

Florida was before lunch (partial credit?) 

New Jersey wasn't next week, it was today 

TBD:

Colorado and Minn around local lunch.

Georgia and Hawaii next week


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU EVERYONE. SRSLY.
> 
> I got the email as I was supposed to head into a meeting, heart pounding ,opened it at my desk with my boss right here, and started crying &amp; hyperventilating. Had to calm down in a closet


So freaking proud of you!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In a closet?
> The story keeps getting better


well I have access to our supply closet so I could cry without interruption lol.

We have frosted glass on our conference rooms that's from knee height to head height and I think it's worthless. So closet lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Let's just check in and see how this is looking
> 
> Miss, Conn, Tenn, Vermont did come out before lunch.
> 
> New Mexico was yesterday
> 
> Florida was before lunch (partial credit?)
> 
> New Jersey wasn't next week, it was today
> 
> TBD:
> 
> Colorado and Minn around local lunch.
> 
> Georgia and Hawaii next week


COME ON COLORADO.

Talk me off the ledge, Fish Guy.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Florida was before lunch (partial credit?)


Engineers don't get partial credit. Bridges aren't _partially_ operational.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> It will be. Fish Guy says around/after lunchtime.


I did a Q&amp;D search. it looks like between 10-3 on the east coast the last few cycles.



LyceeFruit said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU EVERYONE. SRSLY.
> 
> I got the email as I was supposed to head into a meeting, heart pounding ,opened it at my desk with my boss right here, and started crying &amp; hyperventilating. Had to calm down in a closet


Did s/he evenutally find out why you reacted that way? We need more details!



Frozen Electrons said:


> I would avoid that...he looks like the radioactive fish from the Nuclear Power plant pond...three-eyed fish are probably not safe!


----------



## 310kpilot

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 15396
> 
> 
> YES!!!YES!! FE &amp; PE on 2019.


Nice job. Congrats!

I also took The FE this year in February. I think that's why i passed the PE honestly.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> COME ON COLORADO.
> 
> Talk me off the ledge, Fish Guy.


Would spamming to 2k help?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE she understood! she's a PE herself. I called her over when I saw the notification. And needed her to tell my 10am meeting I'd be late lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE she understood! she's a PE herself. I called her over when I saw the notification. And needed her to tell my 10am meeting I'd be late lol


Did you roll into the meeting like:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Engineers don't get partial credit. Bridges aren't _partially_ operational.


There are plenty of partially operational bridges; see: Pennsylvania, PENNDOT


----------



## fyrfytr310

squaretaper PE said:


> Did you roll into the meeting like:


With the requisite intro music I hope!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Did you roll into the meeting like:


Her and 9,000 other engineers today and yesterday.


----------



## Frozen Electrons

RBHeadge PE said:


> There are plenty of partially operational bridges; see: Pennsylvania, PENNDOT


On the other hand...remember Florida International University bridge...


----------



## FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng

Florida

Didn't pass 

This was my second try. I'm done taking it. Congrats to all that passed.


----------



## Gingineer_MN

Minnesota Results are up! Passed!

11:16 Eastern


----------



## Frozen Electrons

Can confirm...MN results are out. I failed the Power exam. Sort of expected as I didn't study much at all. Plan on retaking in the Spring.


----------



## Orchid PE

FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng said:


> Florida
> 
> Didn't pass
> 
> This was my second try. I'm done taking it. Congrats to all that passed.


You can do it!


----------



## Orchid PE

Frozen Electrons said:


> Can confirm...MN results are out. I failed the Power exam. Sort of expected as I didn't study much at all. Plan on retaking in the Spring.


You'll knock it out of the park in the spring!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> Engineers don't get partial credit. Bridges aren't _partially_ operational.






RBHeadge PE said:


> There are plenty of partially operational bridges; see: Pennsylvania, PENNDOT


I was about to say the same thing (well similar).

With the start of infrastructure thorough the US. There are plenty of partially operation bridges.

Counter argument from Akin's Laws of Spacecraft Design:
Space is a completely unforgiving environment. If you screw up the engineering, somebody dies (and there's no partial credit because most of the analysis was right...)


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was about to say the same thing (well similar).
> 
> With the start of infrastructure thorough the US. There are plenty of partially operation bridges.
> 
> Counter argument from Akin's Laws of Spacecraft Design:
> Space is a completely unforgiving environment. If you screw up the engineering, somebody dies (and there's no partial credit because most of the analysis was right...)






RBHeadge PE said:


> There are plenty of partially operational bridges; see: Pennsylvania, PENNDOT


My thought it, either a bridge works or it doesn't. So if it works, its operational, if it doesn't work, it's not operational.


----------



## Orchid PE

If load and be transferred across, it's operational, if load cannot be transferred across, he broke.


----------



## Orchid PE

No partial credit.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> My thought it, either a bridge works or it doesn't. So if it works, its operational, if it doesn't work, it's not operational.


Define "works." For pedestrians? For 2-ton trucks?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Define "works." For pedestrians? For 2-ton trucks?


See above.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> See above.


I'm just trolling. I do get what you're saying about the no partial credit thing though. Engineers can't skimp.


----------



## Orchid PE

@RBHeadge PE Heck, even you made a post somewhere about either the bridge stays up, or it doesn't.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Counter argument from Akin's Laws of Spacecraft Design:
> Space is a completely unforgiving environment. If you screw up the engineering, somebody dies (and there's no partial credit because most of the analysis was right...)


This is my school of thought.


----------



## Pikeapn

I PASSED in Minnesota!!!!  I thought I was doomed for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> COME ON COLORADO.
> 
> Talk me off the ledge, Fish Guy.


. I gave up. ruining my productivity this morning..


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SERIOUSLY. Three states left and CO is one of them. I'm gonna die.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> SERIOUSLY. Three states left and CO is one of them. I'm gonna die.


You've got people waiting here for you, pass or fail!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> You've got people waiting here for you, pass or fail!


I KNOW BUT I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I KNOW BUT I NEED TO KNOW


You'll pass!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> You'll pass!


WTAF COLORADO AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Fish Guy is gonna have to talk me off a ledge if Colorado doesn't release today.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

How have there not be Colorado weed jokes yet? This is the internet. What is happening?


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> How have there not be Colorado weed jokes yet? This is the internet. What is happening?


I looked for weed emoji, but couldn't find any.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is my school of thought.


Yeah I started my career in aerospace, which is pretty high stakes. Now I'm working in plastics manufacturing... very different.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I started my career in aerospace, which is pretty high stakes. Now I'm working in plastics manufacturing... very different.


if the plane lands with one engine but is built with 2, is that partial credit?


----------



## TwistedLeague

JayKay PE said:


> Hey, yo, buddy, pal, friend.  *pat pat* These things happen.


I needed that. Gonna kick the PE exam's ass next time. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Orchid PE

ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> if the plane lands with one engine but is built with 2, is that partial credit?


I'd say full credit. Did anyone die?


----------



## Orchid PE

TwistedLeague said:


> I needed that. Gonna kick the PE exam's ass next time. Thanks for the support!


Which Civil did you take?


----------



## noPE

jean15paul_PE said:


> How have there not be Colorado weed jokes yet? This is the internet. What is happening?


They got a hold of some killer greens from Georgia that made its way up from Florida.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> if the plane lands with one engine but is built with 2, is that partial credit?


Depending on circumstances i’d call that a miracle.


----------



## Orchid PE

I had a teacher once that didn't give partial credit. With exams that only had like 3 questions. And there were only 3 exams in the semester.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> I had a teacher once that didn't give partial credit. With exams that only had like 3 questions. And there were only 3 exams in the semester.


It was a power system analysis course.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> if the plane lands with one engine but is built with 2, is that partial credit?






Chattaneer said:


> I'd say full credit. Did anyone die?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Depending on circumstances i’d call that a miracle.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_Negev_mid-air_collision


----------



## Sambam

RBHeadge PE said:


> Fish guy's reputation on the line with Colorado release
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_Negev_mid-air_collision


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Truth


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm getting pulled into a call. I'm going to be offline for a little while. I hope Colorado will be out by the time I get back.


----------



## Sambam

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm getting pulled into a call. I'm going to be offline for a little while. I hope Colorado will be out by the time I get back.


They better.. this does not help with the work load.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Well, congrats to all that passed.  To those among us that failed (myself included), sign up for April, take the next couple weeks to lick your wounds and enjoy the holidays, and get to studying after the new year.  We all know what to expect and shall be better prepared for the next run.  I've signed up for the next one in April, and I will be better prepared to knock this one out of the park.  For those of you still waiting, good luck; may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Sambam

any word on colorado ???


----------



## Helluva Engineer

@Sambam

@RBHeadge PE has an updated map


----------



## KentuckyKid

Chattaneer said:


> I looked for weed emoji, but couldn't find any.


me too


----------



## KentuckyKid

jean15paul_PE said:


> How have there not be Colorado weed jokes yet? This is the internet. What is happening?


I thiiink there was one early yesterday


----------



## Sambam

Helluva Engineer said:


> @Sambam
> 
> @RBHeadge PE has an updated map


hahahaha i love it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I started my career in aerospace, which is pretty high stakes. Now I'm working in plastics manufacturing... very different.






ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> if the plane lands with one engine but is built with 2, is that partial credit?


Well, I was working in human space flight (External Tank of the space shuttle and crew cabin structure of Orion). So yeah, less opportunity for partial credit.


----------



## Imnothappyrightnow

Passed!! Mississippi

This thread was awesome to help keep me up to date! Appreciate everyone who contributed


----------



## dublish

Imnothappyrightnow said:


> Passed!! Mississippi


Time to change your username?


----------



## MDeebs PE

@jean15paul_PE is the beam in your picture moving up and down, or left to right? I always thought it was left to right, but now I'm (I think correctly) seeing it as up to down and my brain is in a pretzel.


----------



## dublish

Pass rates have been updated on NCEES' website.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

dublish said:


> Pass rates have been updated on NCEES' website.


Of course power has the lowest pass rate... But that industrial exam, though!


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Of course power has the lowest pass rate... But that industrial exam, though!


Dang. That's a rough percentage.


----------



## Helluva Engineer

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Of course power has the lowest pass rate... But that industrial exam, though!






Chattaneer said:


> Dang. That's a rough percentage.


Those poor 3 people that failed though...


----------



## Spo Power

SHEESSH!!


----------



## Spo Power

Thank goodness I got through that puppy!!


----------



## Orchid PE

And the repeat is only 26%.


----------



## Spo Power

any idea yet what the cut score on this one looked like?


----------



## Spo Power

i was a repeater and made it through ... walk towards the light!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spo Power said:


> any idea yet what the cut score on this one looked like?


you can extrapolate from the scores provide in the thread I created in the Power sub-forum. It's likely 53/43 ish. Justin (EngPro Guide guy) will publish his best guess in the coming weeks as the survey results come in. It's all still a guess since his data set it only the folks who respond to his survey (which is only given to folks who have purchased things from him)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ONNNNN


----------



## Spo Power

My highly unscientific guess is 53-54.  Last Octobers' exam felt brutal to me .. and think that had a cut of 51.  I didn't take April but heard it was around a 57 and not a horrible exam.  So, I'd put this exam somewhere in the middle.  Again, absolutely nothing more than gut feel on this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Of course power has the lowest pass rate... But that industrial exam, though!


Computer looks brutal. It's down there with Nuclear. 

Industrial, wow. Something's not right there. I mean there shouldn't and isn't a max pass rate, but's historically way outside the normal "range". A number that high would make me wonder if there was a security breach? They're getting a new CBT in October, so maybe it doesn't matter?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Computer looks brutal. It's down there with Nuclear.


OTOH, there are so few people taking it that it's bound to affect the scores a bit. The 0% pass rate for retakes is unnerving, though.


----------



## Mfresh2010

FL_GRLPWR_CivilEng said:


> Florida
> 
> Didn't pass
> 
> This was my second try. I'm done taking it. Congrats to all that passed.


I have failed 3 time, I'm gonna keep trying though


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Screw DORA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Screw DORA.


I can't remember if it was this thread, or April's WTTS, or the SPAM thread, but I recall telling someone that they'll be saying the above a lot. They didn't believe me. This is kinda par for the course for Colorado.


----------



## Sambam

my colleagues told me dora had been pretty bad in the past and not responsive. Man they must be really hating their jobs. oh well. oneday i wish all government entities will work efficiently..


----------



## The Running Man

Sambam said:


> my colleagues told me dora had been pretty bad in the past and not responsive. Man they must be really hating their jobs. oh well. oneday i wish all government entities will work efficiently..


Yep. It's funny because when I took it in Wyoming the whole process was easy and straight forward. They even stepped me through it. Just getting on the phone with someone in Colorado is like winning the lottery.

DO NOT take the exam in Colorado and if you have to get a license here do not expect to get it in any reasonable amount of time. It took me a year to get my experience approved just to be able to sit for the exam (this was before they changed the rule).


----------



## The Running Man

So I left a message for DORA asking about the results and I got a phone call about 15 minutes later thinking it was DORA. No it was my bank telling me my credit card had been compromised. Worst day ever.


----------



## Sambam

The Running Man said:


> Yep. It's funny because when I took it in Wyoming the whole process was easy and straight forward. They even stepped me through it. Just getting on the phone with someone in Colorado is like winning the lottery.
> 
> DO NOT take the exam in Colorado and if you have to get a license here do not expect to get it in any reasonable amount of time. It took me a year to get my experience approved just to be able to sit for the exam (this was before they changed the rule).


Wow... just wow...


----------



## Sambam

The Running Man said:


> So I left a message for DORA asking about the results and I got a phone call about 15 minutes later thinking it was DORA. No it was my bank telling me my credit card had been compromised. Worst day ever.


oh god.. at least you got fraud protection in your credit card. I'm so sorry..


----------



## Skylerjm

Sambam said:


> my colleagues told me dora had been pretty bad in the past and not responsive. Man they must be really hating their jobs. oh well. oneday i wish all government entities will work efficiently..


Even worse than DORA is the DMV, getting you license in one facility and then having to go to county facilities for license plates


----------



## No 1 Knights Fan

Does anyone know the process for receiving your license number in Florida? Is it just a matter of waiting for FBPE to issue it, or do I have to notify them, or possibly do something else?


----------



## Orchid PE

No 1 Knights Fan said:


> Does anyone know the process for receiving your license number in Florida? Is it just a matter of waiting for FBPE to issue it, or do I have to notify them, or possibly do something else?


DBPR issues license numbers for Florida. We should get the numbers early-mid January. Then you create an account at myfloridalicense.com and link your license number to your account. Then you can request a certificate to be emailed and you can print it off.

Even better:


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## The Running Man

I checked my DORA Application for Colorado and I'm an active PE in the state of Colorado. THAT MEANS I PASSED!!!!!! Still nothing on the NCEES website but I do have a number with an expiration date and everything.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 15461


Sláinte!


----------



## No 1 Knights Fan

Chattaneer PE said:


> DBPR issues license numbers for Florida. We should get the numbers early-mid January. Then you create an account at myfloridalicense.com and link your license number to your account. Then you can request a certificate to be emailed and you can print it off.
> 
> Even better:


Thanks!


----------



## 98SF19

Like umm, BOOYAH 'n stuff . . .




FYI (I never did introduce my backstory)

So I graduated with BSME back in . . . wait for it . . . 1998.  Worked a short stint in Mechanical/Marine Engineering field before spending almost 14 years in land surveying (yeah!).  Through this, I was able to utilize drafting in a tangential civil eng'g capacity.  Eventually, due to uptick in housing market in 2014, I was able to get on with a prominent civil eng. firm with great leadership who was willing to take a chance on a nearly dried-up surveyor.  That got me up to speed, I put in my 4+ years of qualifying experience, and got that ball rollin'.  This was my 2nd attempt.  Took first one back in April but I'd only gotten my hands on the AASHTO Greenbook, HSM, HCM, etc. the DAY BEFORE THE TEST.  The CERM I was using was a coworkers and was about 20 years old, and I was not diligent with practice tests and such (baby, boys' sports, work, etc.).  Add to this that we (wife and 2 boys) bought a house in August of '18 and had a baby girl mid-February of this year.  That test (April '19) was a disaster since I also forgot to bring a clock and got cold sweat shaking anxiety mid-way through PM.  Still only missed 33 but did a butt load of Christmas tree-ing in the last minute.

For this one, Fall '19, I was able to digest the layouts and content of the manuals, and having taken SOPE program for April '19, I had the 2nd session no charge (a plug for SOPE but they had their shortcomings).  I almost missed the re-register deadline and almost got locked out of test due to poor choice of route to test center and heavy construction along these roads.  It was nice though to have the rear-most table in the convention center all to myself, just as I did with the April test (I consider these the Lord's provision!).

Having been well-acquainted with humility most of my life, I feel a deep compassion for those who did not pass, especially those throwing in the towel.  I have come to a place spiritually as a direct result of these experiences.  So if you are among these, please consider this.  What we achieve in the world will perish - but through failure, the spirit advances toward what God is creating in us.  This is to say that the true silver lining here feels like the cloud, but from an eternal perspective, it is the full intensity of the sun shining beyond . . .

Sorry if I'm getting too deep and/or not making sense, but I am still in a quasi state of shock, and in awe of the power of His hand . . .


----------



## Orchid PE

tl;dr?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> tl;dr?


Another mechanical-turned-civil.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Another mechanical-turned-civil.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Another mechanical-turned-civil.


Brah, I'mma need some help navigating this site. THERE ARE SO MANY THREADS THAT EVERYONE IS INVOLVED IN! SO....... MANY........!


----------



## Orchid PE

There's literally a thread where people post what they had for breakfast, and another with what they had for lunch.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Ah, thanks.


Picking up some Glenmorangie on the way home. Stand by for pics.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Picking up some Glenmorangie on the way home. Stand by for pics.


Should this be in the Friday thread??? Is it literally only for posting on Friday? And mainly just drinks??


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Picking up some Glenmorangie on the way home. Stand by for pics.


18 yr?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Picking up some Glenmorangie on the way home. Stand by for pics.


Standing by...


----------



## Emily Grace

The Running Man said:


> I checked my DORA Application for Colorado and I'm an active PE in the state of Colorado. THAT MEANS I PASSED!!!!!! Still nothing on the NCEES website but I do have a number with an expiration date and everything.


Thank you, Running Man! Thanks to you, I checked my DORA Application for Colorado, and it finally changed to say that I'm an active PE in the state of CO too!! Yet...NCEES still hasn't updated.  But with a number and expiration date in addition to showing up in the license verification tool with Colorado DORA, I feel pretty confident we are good to go 

Go go look, all you other CO people! Don't know when NCEES will update, but now the awful suspense is over!!!


----------



## Skylerjm

Emily Grace said:


> Thank you, Running Man! Thanks to you, I checked my DORA Application for Colorado, and it finally changed to say that I'm an active PE in the state of CO too!! Yet...NCEES still hasn't updated.  But with a number and expiration date in addition to showing up in the license verification tool with Colorado DORA, I feel pretty confident we are good to go
> 
> Go go look, all you other CO people! Don't know when NCEES will update, but now the awful suspense is over!!!


I applied through ncees directly, not Dora so that would imply that I would not show up in the Colorado license verification tool. Correct? Or did I just fail.


----------



## Orchid PE

Emily Grace said:


> Thank you, Running Man! Thanks to you, I checked my DORA Application for Colorado, and it finally changed to say that I'm an active PE in the state of CO too!! Yet...NCEES still hasn't updated.  But with a number and expiration date in addition to showing up in the license verification tool with Colorado DORA, I feel pretty confident we are good to go
> 
> Go go look, all you other CO people! Don't know when NCEES will update, but now the awful suspense is over!!!


@MadamPirate?


----------



## The Running Man

Emily Grace said:


> Thank you, Running Man! Thanks to you, I checked my DORA Application for Colorado, and it finally changed to say that I'm an active PE in the state of CO too!! Yet...NCEES still hasn't updated.  But with a number and expiration date in addition to showing up in the license verification tool with Colorado DORA, I feel pretty confident we are good to go
> 
> Go go look, all you other CO people! Don't know when NCEES will update, but now the awful suspense is over!!!


Congratulations!!! So glad to help others! Yep you are definitely a go. You can look yourself up in the database.

https://apps.colorado.gov/dora/licensing/Lookup/LicenseLookup.aspx


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @MadamPirate?


I'm decoupled. They have "paper' applications, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm decoupled. They have "paper' applications, for lack of a better word.


ugh.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Emily Grace said:


> Thank you, Running Man! Thanks to you, I checked my DORA Application for Colorado, and it finally changed to say that I'm an active PE in the state of CO too!! Yet...NCEES still hasn't updated.  But with a number and expiration date in addition to showing up in the license verification tool with Colorado DORA, I feel pretty confident we are good to go
> 
> Go go look, all you other CO people! Don't know when NCEES will update, but now the awful suspense is over!!!


That's only for people who aren't decoupled.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> ugh.


Exactly. Which is why I'm going to go destroy my liver now.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Exactly. Which is why I'm going to go destroy my liver now.


Save some for when you pass!


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Exactly. Which is why I'm going to go destroy my liver now.


Just make sure you're sober enough Monday morning to operate the F5 key! lol


----------



## Emily Grace

MadamPirate said:


> I'm decoupled. They have "paper' applications, for lack of a better word.


BOO!!! I didn't realize with 'paper' applications or with only applying through NCEES that you wouldn't be able to see within your portal or the license lookup  Soon hopefully!!


----------



## Emily Grace

Skylerjm said:


> I applied through ncees directly, not Dora so that would imply that I would not show up in the Colorado license verification tool. Correct? Or did I just fail.


I have no idea  I did apply through Dora not ncees so maybe it is different for me? I hope that NCEES updates our status soon! Makes no sense CO ones aren't yet!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Skylerjm said:


> I applied through ncees directly, not Dora so that would imply that I would not show up in the Colorado license verification tool. Correct? Or did I just fail.


I missed this.

Since you did not apply to take the exam through DORA (you just registered through NCEES, like I did), you will not show up in their lookup system. You're in the same boat as me, waiting for NCEES to show.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Emily Grace said:


> BOO!!! I didn't realize with 'paper' applications or with only applying through NCEES that you wouldn't be able to see within your portal or the license lookup  Soon hopefully!!


Hopefully! We will see. 

At least being a Mines kid, I have a liver of steel.


----------



## Skylerjm

MadamPirate said:


> Hopefully! We will see.
> 
> At least being a Mines kid, I have a liver of steel.


Cheers!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Save some for when you pass!


I'm a pirate. 

There's an excessive amount of alcohol in my house.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 15461


I changed my mind.

View attachment 15471


----------



## HOS

TX Civil Structural pass with score of 78 

(TBPE released scores on their website, not all states do the same)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Day 50 of The Suck, for those of us still waiting.


----------



## Skylerjm

MadamPirate said:


> Day 50 of The Suck, for those of us still waiting.


Right there with you


----------



## justanotherguy808

Hawaii IN! Passed  Civil Geotech depth


----------



## RBHeadge PE

justanotherguy808 said:


> Hawaii IN! Passed  Civil Geotech depth


Thanks! Was this through NCEES or the mail?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Howdy folks, I wrote a novel about how I prepared for the Civil: Geotechnical Exam for the benefit of anyone who failed... or anyone, really.


----------



## justanotherguy808

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks! Was this through NCEES or the mail?


Mail!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Thanks. I'll tweak the map.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I changed my mind.
> 
> *pic*


Glencairn! That's the word I was looking for. Drink a lot of whisk(e)y do you?


----------



## KM4ward

First time poster, long time lurker during the wait period.

Wanted to share my story. As most of us were suffering during the suck, nature decided to have a snow storm here in the NYC area Wednesday morning. I made my daily routine to the bakery every morning and paid for my breakfast. Normally I place my wallet in my pants pocket, but I was wearing a long jacket (past my pants pocket) because of the weather and decided to place my wallet in my jacket pocket instead. I figured that the bakery is only two blocks from the train station, it would be easier to grab my wallet if it was in my jacket. When I got to the train station, I go into my pocket: my wallet, not there. Must have dropped it. Back tracking my steps in hopes to find it, no luck.

So, I had to file a police report, called my bank, request for my drivers license replacement, called the credit reporting agencies, etc. Safe to say, it was a whirlwind of a morning. I thought to myself, if the results came out today, with my luck I would have failed. Fortunately, no results came out on Wednesday. But with Friday the 13th (gasp!) coming, if the results didn’t come out on Thursday I would have also failed. Fast forward to Thursday lunch break, I was sitting at my desk, refreshing this thread and some states were releasing results. Productivity after my lunch period = Zero. I got the email at 1:55pm eastern time, my heart accelerated as I logged in and BOOM! I PASSED! I made a silent fist bump to myself with a grin. Productivity after my results = Negative.

I am thrilled not having to tell my coworkers I did not get the results yet anymore. I can now keep moving forward (inspiration being my username) to the next summit. For those still in the “wait” best of luck and I extend my recent good fortunes to you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Day 51 of the Suck.


----------



## Sambam

MadamPirate said:


> Day 51 of the Suck.


right there with you..


----------



## Skylerjm

Sambam said:


> right there with you..


Also still living the suck.


----------



## The Running Man

MadamPirate said:


> Hopefully! We will see.
> 
> At least being a Mines kid, I have a liver of steel.


What year were you? Spring 2011 is when I graduated.


----------



## TSLT2010

I failed!!!! However, I feel that I did pretty good in the PM. My problem is in the temporary structures for the PM and Water in the AM... Any advice?!?!?!? I need help with those topics and school of PE is not been too helpful, at least I feel that the material provided is not helping me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Glencairn! That's the word I was looking for. Drink a lot of whisk(e)y do you?


I don't always drink whiskey. But when I do, it's because I passed the PE exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I passed the PE exam.


Again.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Running Man said:


> What year were you? Spring 2011 is when I graduated.


I graduated Spring 2015. I still miss it, sometimes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Good morning, Colorado and Georgia testees. Day 52 of The Suck.


----------



## Skylerjm

Yes indeed although it appears we can call DORA to get results.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Good morning, Colorado and Georgia testees. Day 51 of The Suck.


I have Day 52.


----------



## enrique_nola

TSLT2010 said:


> I failed!!!! However, I feel that I did pretty good in the PM. My problem is in the temporary structures for the PM and Water in the AM... Any advice?!?!?!? I need help with those topics and school of PE is not been too helpful, at least I feel that the material provided is not helping me.


Check out EET. I feel like they did a great job with the construction depth.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> I have Day 52.


Apparently I can't count.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Skylerjm said:


> Yes indeed although it appears we can call DORA to get results.


I am not calling DORA for my results, that's crap.


----------



## Helluva Engineer

Georgia is starting to update licenses (slowly...) but it's happening!


----------



## noPE

Helluva Engineer said:


> Georgia is starting to update licenses (slowly...) but it's happening!


Up to 3 licenses issued now.


----------



## Helluva Engineer

noPE said:


> Up to 3 licenses issued now.


And there goes my productivity for the day...


----------



## Kanienkeha4

MadamPirate said:


> I am not calling DORA for my results, that's crap.


Agreed. I'm not mentally/emotionally prepared to find out that way. I almost emailed and asked them to send my results to my cubicle neighbor, but didn't want to be "that guy"


----------



## Lurker

I was the first one they added for Georgia this morning! Maybe now I can actually finish my deadline for today


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Lurker said:


> I was the first one they added for Georgia this morning! Maybe now I can actually finish my deadline for today


Congrats!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

COME ON COLORADO! I'm getting anxious and I'm not even waiting for CO (or GA)


----------



## SB_VA

TSLT2010 said:


> I failed!!!! However, I feel that I did pretty good in the PM. My problem is in the temporary structures for the PM and Water in the AM... Any advice?!?!?!? I need help with those topics and school of PE is not been too helpful, at least I feel that the material provided is not helping me.


I can't help on the Construction PM stuff but for AM and Water Resources:

Check out CivilEngineeringAcademy on YouTube (there is a website too).  They have a bunch of problems they work through.  I copied each problem to attempt before watching the full video.  Very Helpful.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> COME ON COLORADO! I'm getting anxious and I'm not even waiting for CO (or GA)


This whole thing is stupid.


----------



## Skylerjm

I called Dora and they released NCEES it looks like! Could be a coincidence. Anyways I passed and screamed out loud like a small child check your email for release


----------



## Sambam

Skylerjm said:


> Also still living the suck.


any word from DORA ?


----------



## The Running Man

Sambam said:


> any word from DORA ?


Colorado is out 10:34 AM ET.


----------



## 98SF19

TSLT2010 said:


> I failed!!!! However, I feel that I did pretty good in the PM. My problem is in the temporary structures for the PM and Water in the AM... Any advice?!?!?!? I need help with those topics and school of PE is not been too helpful, at least I feel that the material provided is not helping me.


I'll say this, there's NO WAY I could have passed w/o SOPE since I've been out of school for so long (and my degree was Mechanical).  However, they fell short in several areas, specifically with their Practice Portal content.  I was sure to give them feedback on this, and got responses (after the exam!) on the sample questions that were in fact errant/confusing/misleading and those where I had missed something or whatever.

Re: AM water resources - which area were you having trouble getting?  I got hung up on one of the WR questions in AM but was aided by process of elimination ultimately.

Re: Construction; temp structures - was this sheet piles, scaffolding, falsework?  I had considered Construction depth since that is the bulk of the work I've been doing but chose Transportation as it was a better option long-term.  Probably a good choice on my part if Construction contained any appreciable structural content; I never fully wrapped my head around the more complex zero-force member determination scenarios in the SOPE material, but knew enough to get a PASS I guess.


----------



## 0036SK

TSLT2010 said:


> I failed!!!! However, I feel that I did pretty good in the PM. My problem is in the temporary structures for the PM and Water in the AM... Any advice?!?!?!? I need help with those topics and school of PE is not been too helpful, at least I feel that the material provided is not helping me.


I am sorry. And I failed too! I need to focus more on the Site development and Material section in AM.

For Water in AM, I have pretty thorough material and majority of the questions that came in the exam were covered in the material. I scored 6 out of 7 in this section. Let me know if you need the material and I scan these and email them to you.


----------



## TSLT2010

AM: Water resource - I'm having issues in fluids more than nothing. I don't even know exactly in  the test I did 3/7, which I think I  could o better.

PM: Earthwork construction and layout where I did 2/6 and Temp Structures 0/7  . This last section  include several formwork problems that you need to do with different reference manuals at least 4 of the 7 supposed to be answered using manuals. Indeed, I used the manuals, I went to the pages where talk about the problems, but couldn't answer correctly.  So probably I need to practice several problems using this manuals, but the SOPE only provided one problem for each book, which is not enough for me to understand and cover different points of view.


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Well, I was working in human space flight (External Tank of the space shuttle and crew cabin structure of Orion). So yeah, less opportunity for partial credit.


Just to stir this pot a bit more, all the PE exams before they went to multiple choice were hand graded long form problems that required a lot of partial credit for you to pass. Having spoken to those that took that version of the test, their licence is granted entirely on partial credit.


----------



## PlanCheckEng

ChooChooEngineer_PE said:


> Just to stir this pot a bit more, all the PE exams before they went to multiple choice were hand graded long form problems that required a lot of partial credit for you to pass. Having spoken to those that took that version of the test, their licence is granted entirely on partial credit.


Just thinking about it rationally, I believe the format of today's PE exam is more difficult than it was in the past.  In the old administration you could pick and choose subject matter you were familiar with, and you were also awarded partial credit.  Today you have to have minimum competence in all civil engineering fields, and no partial credit (obviously) is awarded.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So my friend who did ZERO studying, didn't have a full understanding of the logistics of the exam, and borrowed my binder at the last minute... he failed. So there's that.

He thinks he did well on the 40ish questions that he actually answered. But he ran out of time because he had to look everything up in references that he wasn't familiar with. Also he didn't bring a watch because he assumed there would be a clock. Fun times.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

FYI fellow engineers, (I sat for the exam in TX and I passed) I was able to look up my grade and the score was 75. I assume that's 75% of the total questions (60 out of 80 questions).


----------



## Skylerjm

Coloradoans if you registered With NCEES Don't forget to finish applying to the state for your license.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> FYI fellow engineers, (I sat for the exam in TX and I passed) I was able to look up my grade and the score was 75. I assume that's 75% of the total questions (60 out of 80 questions).


Actually no. The percentage that Texas tell you is based on a curve that no one understands, except that they set 70% to be equal to whatever the NCEES determined cut score is. Apparently how the percentages change as you move away from that 7-% i inconsistent. See here:


----------



## 12122019

My exam result is also still on hold. I called Cal Board several times but was always forwarded by the operator to a voice mail box which is full and you can't even leave a message. Which number did you call and whom did you speak to? I also need help with my exam result. So anxious.....


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

jean15paul_PE said:


> Actually no. The percentage that Texas tell you is based on a curve that no one understands, except that they set 70% to be equal to whatever the NCEES determined cut score is. Apparently how the percentages change as you move away from that 7-% i inconsistent. See here:


I don't think I get these explanations but thanks. Anyway, I wish good luck for those fellow gentlemen and gentlewomen who didn't pass.


----------



## 98SF19

jean15paul_PE said:


> So my friend who did ZERO studying, didn't have a full understanding of the logistics of the exam, and borrowed my binder at the last minute... he failed. So there's that.
> 
> He thinks he did well on the 40ish questions that he actually answered. But he ran out of time because he had to look everything up in references that he wasn't familiar with. Also he didn't bring a watch because he assumed there would be a clock. Fun times.


Yeah, that was my first test experience as well . . . though I did answer all of them in one way or another.

It was during the PM session that I really knew this would just be a trial run to get a feel for the types of questions on exam.  My good feelings over AM test were squashed!  LOL


----------



## LemmiwinksOwnz

Well, I've been lurking around here while passing the suck with all of you. Colorado released this morning! However, because I have such a supportive wife, she wanted to be the one who tells me if I passed or failed. Since she is a nurse, I will not know my results until she gets back home! Yay, more suffering! Anyway, she did say that if I pass I get pizza . Needless to say, I received a text message this morning asking, "what flavour of pizza do you want and from where?" So, fingers crossed this isn't just more trolling! Congratulations to all who passed! For those who did not, pick yourself up and try again; we'll be here re-sucking the wait with you .


----------



## Sambam

Skylerjm said:


> Coloradoans if you registered With NCEES Don't forget to finish applying to the state for your license.


yep.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Chattaneer PE said:


> Which Civil did you take?


I took Transportation Depth, 46/80


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I don't think I get these explanations but thanks. Anyway, I wish good luck for those fellow gentlemen and gentlewomen who didn't pass.


It's weird.

By law (? statute? regulation? rule? whatever), Texas has defined 70% as the score required to pass. But Texas doesn't get to determine the passing score. NCEES determines the passing score (called the cut score), and it's different for every exam and different every time the exam is administered.

NCEES determines the cut score by having a committee of existing PEs weigh the difficulty of each question and assess what percentage of PEs should reasonably be able to get that question right. It's a whole process. But the takeaway for this discussion is that the passing score is different for every exam (Civil: WRE, vs Civil: Construction, vs Mech: HVAC, etc). And it changes every time the exam is administered (Civil: WRE April 2019 is different than Civil: WRE Oct 2019, etc). Also we don't get to know what the cut score is.

So NCEES says the (unknown) cut score is passing, and Texas says you need 70% to pass. That doesn't match up. So what Texas does, is they arbitrarily define whatever the cut score is for each exam as 70%. That part is understood. But how the percentages change as you move away from 70% is not understood. From what I've heard people say, it doesn't appear to be linear. I assume it's some statistical distribution, but who knows.

Here's an example: In the "Cut Score" thread someone who didn't pass posted that their diagnostics from NCEES said they got 46/80, which is 57.5%. Their Texas provided result said they got a score of 69%. We know 70% is passing, so they were probably pretty close, but because it's weird and nonlinear, we still don't know exactly what the cut score is. (That being said, people like to speculate and to try and figure it out.)


----------



## TwistedLeague

jean15paul_PE said:


> Here's an example: In the "Cut Score" thread someone who didn't pass posted that their diagnostics from NCEES said they got 46/80, which is 57.5%. Their Texas provided result said they got a score of 69%.


What a crock of crap. I got the same score but only got a 68% in Texas....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TwistedLeague said:


> What a crock of crap. I got the same score but only got a 68% in Texas....


For what exam? The distribution is probably different for every exam.

Their 46/80 =57.5% -&gt; 69% was WRE.


----------



## TwistedLeague

jean15paul_PE said:


> For what exam? The distribution is probably different for every exam.
> 
> Their 46/80 =57.5% -&gt; 69% was WRE.


Yep. I figured. Damn joke didnt land as well as i planned


----------



## Sloth_1989

Another $350 for the April exam.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Sloth_1989 said:


> Another $350 for the April exam.


More like 350$ for exam. 250$ for another review book. 550$ for another review course....


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

jean15paul_PE said:


> It's weird.
> 
> By law (? statute? regulation? rule? whatever), Texas has defined 70% as the score required to pass. But Texas doesn't get to determine the passing score. NCEES determines the passing score (called the cut score), and it's different for every exam and different every time the exam is administered.
> 
> NCEES determines the cut score by having a committee of existing PEs weigh the difficulty of each question and assess what percentage of PEs should reasonably be able to get that question right. It's a whole process. But the takeaway for this discussion is that the passing score is different for every exam (Civil: WRE, vs Civil: Construction, vs Mech: HVAC, etc). And it changes every time the exam is administered (Civil: WRE April 2019 is different than Civil: WRE Oct 2019, etc). Also we don't get to know what the cut score is.
> 
> So NCEES says the (unknown) cut score is passing, and Texas says you need 70% to pass. That doesn't match up. So what Texas does, is they arbitrarily define whatever the cut score is for each exam as 70%. That part is understood. But how the percentages change as you move away from 70% is not understood. From what I've heard people say, it doesn't appear to be linear. I assume it's some statistical distribution, but who knows.
> 
> Here's an example: In the "Cut Score" thread someone who didn't pass posted that their diagnostics from NCEES said they got 46/80, which is 57.5%. Their Texas provided result said they got a score of 69%. We know 70% is passing, so they were probably pretty close, but because it's weird and nonlinear, we still don't know exactly what the cut score is. (That being said, people like to speculate and to try and figure it out.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. This somehow makes some sense. Basically, our exam answer sheet----&gt;Black box 1 (by NCEES)----&gt;Black box 2 (by state boards)-----&gt;result! The better you prepare the higher the chance of passing!


----------



## Sloth_1989

TwistedLeague said:


> More like 350$ for exam. 250$ for another review book. 550$ for another review course....


This is the reason why I'll go broke.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> Thank you. This somehow makes some sense. Basically, our exam answer sheet----&gt;Black box 1 (by NCEES)----&gt;Black box 2 (by state boards)-----&gt;result! The better you prepare the higher the chance of passing!


The only correction I'd make. It's not "state boards"; it's only Texas. No other state adds that extra step. Other states may "review" or "audit" or have a meeting to certify the results before releasing the result. But not other state actually assigns a different score.

That being said. Texas is the only state where you get any info about your performance if you pass. Everywhere else is just limited to "pass". So ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ plusses and minuses


----------



## WaitingTooLong

jean15paul_PE said:


> So my friend who did ZERO studying, didn't have a full understanding of the logistics of the exam, and borrowed my binder at the last minute... he failed. So there's that.
> 
> He thinks he did well on the 40ish questions that he actually answered. But he ran out of time because he had to look everything up in references that he wasn't familiar with. Also he didn't bring a watch because he assumed there would be a clock. Fun times.


I also didn't bring a watch to my exam and definitely had the "Oh no" moment. Luckily, I was able to reasonably work through the problems in good time and passed!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

WaitingTooLong said:


> I also didn't bring a watch to my exam and definitely had the "Oh no" moment. Luckily, I was able to reasonably work through the problems in good time and passed!


Congrats


----------



## HopkinsReb P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, if the results come out this week, lets try to work out some sort of celebratory meet up.
> 
> Anyone else in the DMV?


Let's find a time to do a meet-up...after the holidays.  I'm not gonna have a chance this week and we drive down to Mississippi on Friday.


----------



## Adem_5%_Pass

Adem_5%_Pass said:


> I don't think I get these explanations but thanks. Anyway, I wish good luck for those fellow gentlemen and gentlewomen who didn't pass.


Does this, by any chance mean, the pass or fail decision by NCEES may be changed by TBPE? Do you think the pass by NCEES becomes fail (or visa versa) after Texas applies its magic?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't think that's how it work. I think Texas sets their passing "percentage" of 70 to equal the NCEES cut score.

@RBHeadge PE or @Will.I.Am PE thoughts?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NCEES determines what passes and fails. Their "recommendation" is always adopted by the States. Full stop.

We don't know how the Texas score is derived? Does Texas come up with it? Or does NCEES send it to Texas? We don't know. I don't think we will ever know. We can't learn anything useful from knowing the answers either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone shared this in a different thread. Very good info...

https://www.nspe.org/resources/pe-magazine/march-2016/the-ultimate-test


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES determines what passes and fails. Their "recommendation" is always adopted by the States. Full stop.
> 
> We don't know how the Texas score is derived? Does Texas come up with it? Or does NCEES send it to Texas? We don't know. I don't think we will ever know. We can't learn anything useful from knowing the answers either.


That first question shouldn't be a question.

Otherwise, what he said.


----------



## Ky_Su

RBHeadge PE said:


> NCEES determines what passes and fails. Their "recommendation" is always adopted by the States. Full stop.
> 
> We don't know how the Texas score is derived? Does Texas come up with it? Or does NCEES send it to Texas? We don't know. I don't think we will ever know. We can't learn anything useful from knowing the answers either.


Maybe someone from Texas can show up at the Board's meeting to ask or make a public record request to get the information.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ky_Su said:


> Maybe someone from Texas can show up at the Board's meeting to ask or make a public record request to get the information.


I suspect that it's related to/similar to this...
from: https://www.nspe.org/resources/pe-magazine/march-2016/the-ultimate-test

*MYTH* A passing score is 70%.
▼
*TRUTH *Before results were reported as pass-fail, examinees received scaled scores. The passing raw score (different for each discipline and varying from administration to administration based on difficulty) was “set” at 70, and all scores were scaled accordingly. In 2005, NCEES voted to provide only pass-fail results. Somehow, over time, an urban legend developed and the scaled score of 70 erroneously turned into a 70% raw score being required to pass.


----------



## Orchid PE

Aren't you the guy that's just selling someone else's work?


----------



## Michael Scott PE

JohnyCash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm selling my School of PE + EET for Civil PE Exam with Structural Depth on eBay. Please use the link below to find my advertisement. I have sold over 10 copies, so I have what I am claiming and my customers so far have been very happy with it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/174146908044


Pretty sure this is a big no-no.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Aren't you the guy that's just selling someone else's work?


I think he got banned on his old account so he made a new one to hawk his stuff.


----------



## Michael Scott PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think he got banned on his old account so he made a new one to hawk his stuff.


Yep, looks like he was banned again and his eBay profile is gone too.


----------



## Justine

My apologies for arriving to this party so late. I had no idea that everyone was looking for me and sorry to those of you looking for an entertaining FB page.

I just wanted to take a brief moment to answer some questions from all of my fans and haters.


Yes, I am the real Justin Stine that some of you have been searching for. However, I refrain from using my all-mighty powers.

I am proud to work with the testing group and they are some of the best people that I know. The majority of us aren't paid a dime for the work that we put into it.

I did not ask for my face to be on the homepage for testing and it has become a funny part of my life's story. I do kind of hate that still shot pic that you click on before the video starts. Couldn't someone have picked a better time to screenshot the video? It is pretty bad, lol. Maybe it is the face before vomit; I don't really remember that day.

Sorry, but I don't grade your exams. I think that there are an army of enslaved robots for that.

I am trying to save the world, but I don't think that the political leaders are listening to me.

Can we have a chat before you throw a coffee at me in public or fight to the death? I just washed these clothes.

It probably isn't necessary to give my picture to the police. People find me everywhere from sports fields, airports, to the zoo. I have no ill will to people's comments of me on here and will happily be the focus of your testing frustration, savior or destroyer of the world, and subject of jokes. I hear some great stories from friends and coworkers about how many of you wish to destroy me and video appearance. Consider it a game of hide and seek if you are looking to release your stress about the exam.

I hope all of you did well on the past exam. If it didn't work out, I do encourage you to try taking the exam again. If anyone just wants to take PE exams again for a painful, yet kind of rewarding, experience, I can put you in touch with some people. Good luck out there. Tag; You are it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Justine said:


> My apologies for arriving to this party so late. I had no idea that everyone was looking for me and sorry to those of you looking for an entertaining FB page.
> 
> I just wanted to take a brief moment to answer some questions from all of my fans and haters.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am the real Justin Stine that some of you have been searching for. However, I refrain from using my all-mighty powers.
> 
> I am proud to work with the testing group and they are some of the best people that I know. The majority of us aren't paid a dime for the work that we put into it.
> 
> I did not ask for my face to be on the homepage for testing and it has become a funny part of my life's story. I do kind of hate that still shot pic that you click on before the video starts. Couldn't someone have picked a better time to screenshot the video? It is pretty bad, lol. Maybe it is the face before vomit; I don't really remember that day.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't grade your exams. I think that there are an army of enslaved robots for that.
> 
> I am trying to save the world, but I don't think that the political leaders are listening to me.
> 
> Can we have a chat before you throw a coffee at me in public or fight to the death? I just washed these clothes.
> 
> It probably isn't necessary to give my picture to the police. People find me everywhere from sports fields, airports, to the zoo. I have no ill will to people's comments of me on here and will happily be the focus of your testing frustration, savior or destroyer of the world, and subject of jokes. I hear some great stories from friends and coworkers about how many of you wish to destroy me and video appearance. Consider it a game of hide and seek if you are looking to release your stress about the exam.
> 
> I hope all of you did well on the past exam. If it didn't work out, I do encourage you to try taking the exam again. If anyone just wants to take PE exams again for a painful, yet kind of rewarding, experience, I can put you in touch with some people. Good luck out there. Tag; You are it.


I truly hope this is real, but I'm sure it's not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I truly hope this is real, but I'm sure it's not.


samesies


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Justine said:


> My apologies for arriving to this party so late. I had no idea that everyone was looking for me and sorry to those of you looking for an entertaining FB page.
> 
> I just wanted to take a brief moment to answer some questions from all of my fans and haters.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am the real Justin Stine that some of you have been searching for. However, I refrain from using my all-mighty powers.
> 
> I am proud to work with the testing group and they are some of the best people that I know. The majority of us aren't paid a dime for the work that we put into it.
> 
> I did not ask for my face to be on the homepage for testing and it has become a funny part of my life's story. I do kind of hate that still shot pic that you click on before the video starts. Couldn't someone have picked a better time to screenshot the video? It is pretty bad, lol. Maybe it is the face before vomit; I don't really remember that day.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't grade your exams. I think that there are an army of enslaved robots for that.
> 
> I am trying to save the world, but I don't think that the political leaders are listening to me.
> 
> Can we have a chat before you throw a coffee at me in public or fight to the death? I just washed these clothes.
> 
> It probably isn't necessary to give my picture to the police. People find me everywhere from sports fields, airports, to the zoo. I have no ill will to people's comments of me on here and will happily be the focus of your testing frustration, savior or destroyer of the world, and subject of jokes. I hear some great stories from friends and coworkers about how many of you wish to destroy me and video appearance. Consider it a game of hide and seek if you are looking to release your stress about the exam.
> 
> I hope all of you did well on the past exam. If it didn't work out, I do encourage you to try taking the exam again. If anyone just wants to take PE exams again for a painful, yet kind of rewarding, experience, I can put you in touch with some people. Good luck out there. Tag; You are it.


/monthly_2019_12/9159359bcdc4fc1237a35df950a53a71--professional-engineer-a-professional.jpg.7db608082c5a1c88fcd265e72814a154.jpg

All Hail Justin Stine, P.E.! SPAM


----------



## Numbers25 PE

I take back what I said. Now that I know I passed, I WILL treat you to a nice cup of coffee if I run into you in public.

I blame NCEES for my initial unprovoked anger and rudeness. It was a dark time back then.


----------



## Justine

I am not about to start sending everyone my photo ID to confirm who I am, but I give you my word that I am the genuine article. 

I will have to start watching the future test results boards to see if future generations care about my picture as much as all of you have, lol.


----------



## The Running Man

Justine said:


> I am not about to start sending everyone my photo ID to confirm who I am, but I give you my word that I am the genuine article.
> 
> I will have to start watching the future test results boards to see if future generations care about my picture as much as all of you have, lol.


The legend himself!!!  So how has your career taken off since you became famous on the NCEES?


----------



## 12122019

Still haven't received my Oct. 2019 exam result..not kidding...13 weeks after the exam day and 6 weeks after they released the results for everyone else...


----------



## enrique_nola

Justine said:


> I am not about to start sending everyone my photo ID to confirm who I am, but I give you my word that I am the genuine article.
> 
> I will have to start watching the future test results boards to see if future generations care about my picture as much as all of you have, lol.


I, for one, welcome our Justine Stine, P.E. overlords.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12122019 said:


> Still haven't received my Oct. 2019 exam result..not kidding...13 weeks after the exam day and 6 weeks after they released the results for everyone else...


Any idea as to what could be the holdup? You aren't the only person with this problem. There's a theory that it may have to do with the quirks of decoupling the exam from the experience requirement, but still not be eligible to sit for the exam.


----------



## 12122019

RBHeadge PE said:


> Any idea as to what could be the holdup? You aren't the only person with this problem. There's a theory that it may have to do with the quirks of decoupling the exam from the experience requirement, but still not be eligible to sit for the exam.


I have enough years of direct work experience in the area and the required master's degree from a U.S. public university....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12122019 said:


> I have enough years of direct work experience in the area and the required master's degree from a U.S. public university....


Maybe it's because you don't have an ABET accredited undergrad degree? idk? This is the first time we're seeing this issue come up.


----------



## 12122019

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe it's because you don't have an ABET accredited undergrad degree? idk? This is the first time we're seeing this issue come up.


My undergrad degree is from another country but in the same area. It may not be on the ABET list. But I don't think this is the reason since I already registered for EIT.
I will just have to wait for another few weeks....what else can I do.. so helpless.


----------



## CoquiPR

12122019 said:


> My undergrad degree is from an country but in the same area. It may not be on the ABET list. But I don't think this is the reason since I already registered for EIT.
> I will just have to wait for another few weeks....what else can I do.. so helpless.


What is your Board?


----------



## 12122019

CoquiPR said:


> What is your Board?


California. *8 weeks* after NCEES released the exam results to other examinees on 12/12/2019 and sent my exam information to the California Board for review, still haven't received anything. They said the review will take "a few weeks". 8 weeks is not "a few weeks", it's 2 months.


----------



## 12122019

12122019 said:


> California. *8 weeks* after NCEES released the exam results to other examinees on 12/12/2019 and sent my exam information to the California Board for review. They said the review will take "a few weeks". 8 weeks is not "a few weeks", it's 2 months.


.


----------



## biffnater

nvm moved post to correct thread


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, I'm not waiting for exam results but I am waiting for my comity application to be approved by the TN board. They said 4 weeks from the accepted application date (Feb 3).

4 Weeks??? Geez, it's like these people have never worked on a project with deliverables before. Like, if I'm the client, I demand my results in 4 _days_. This is 2019 2020 for heaven's sake! It's a freaking digital application, they should be able to just automate all this and not make me wait 4-f'n-weeks! Like, what am I supposed to do in the meantime?? Just walk around like I'm not a professional engineer in TN? This sucks.


----------



## AruT

LyceeFruit PE said:


> This was my 7th time taking Power PE. The April 2018 test was the worst one I've taken and 2 of my attempts were without studying (burn out and also trained for Boston Marathon).
> 
> The afternoon wasnt wicked awesome but I didnt think it was that awful.


So sorry for messaging in this thread after so many months. There is literally nothing else to do  during this lockdown so I am spending some time here in this forum. I wanted to say thank you for saying 2018 April was the toughest, that was my first trial and it was an almost a fatal blow to my happiness and sanity as a person! My God! I finally passed on my 3rd attempt but I will never forget April 2018. Power PE is hella crazy!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Three weeks and counting to the 2020 WTTS!


----------

